# Refugees



## MazterCBlazter

Apple founder Steve Jobs biological father was a Syrian migrant. It is debatable if he was a refugee. His biological mother's father would not let her marry him because he was a Muslim. 

Steve Jobs adoptive mother was an Armenian refugee.

Many of the great people and productive citizens of western nations were refugees or the children of refugees. 

Who is Steve Jobs' Syrian immigrant father, Abdul Fattah Jandali? - Features - Macworld UK


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## MazterCBlazter

CubaMark said:


>


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_views_of_Albert_Einstein

The most intelligent and nicest people seem to be on the left side of things, don't they?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Anne Frank Was a Refugee : snopes.com

Anne Frank was one of many refugees that died because she was denied refugee status.

All those opposed to refugees, please read her diary.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

"If anyone on my friends list is a Muslim who is afraid that they might get attacked, assaulted, or otherwise abused over the coming weeks and months, please don't feel that you are alone. If you need help, if you need someone to walk with, if you need someone to help you pick up your groceries… whatever it is, know that there is a 6'6", 250, ex-infantryman, who will help you, if you need it. Message me, and I will help you get where you need to go, safely. Same goes for anyone concerned for a parent, a grandparent, or any relative who they feel is at risk. We're here for you. "

I would like others to consider taking this initiative towards helping our fellow humans. This can also be applied in other situations, for example, if a teenager or child is known to get bullied, it would be nice if some of his peers would step up to the plate and take similar action.


----------



## macintosh doctor

May the bleeding heart liberals open their homes wide open, welcome them in.. 
The problem is not refugees but more of an invasion...
Where are the women and children? mostly men which in high likelihood are ISIS terrorists... 
Liberals have yet to announce their security program for vetting the refugees.
once they have addressed this concern I am more than open to the idea.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macintosh doctor

no one is discussing racism here.. but the security checks, as well finding the answer to where the women and children have gone..


----------



## MazterCBlazter

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...s-while-u-s-republicans-would-turn-them-away/


----------



## eMacMan

An interesting discussion the other day with a neighbour all upset about Syrian Refugees coming to Canada. Asked him why his dad had come over from Poland right after the war. Answer was between the German and Russian troops and artillery plus Allied bombing raids, there was nothing left of his fathers village. The Soviet presence left him with no hope for a future. No answer when I asked how their circumstances were any different than what 9 million Syrians are facing today.

Within a city block I can also point to the son of a Czechoslovakian, a man born shortly before the war in East Germany, a Hungarian, and Several Italians. 

They all came to Canada after their homes and futures were destroyed in a vain attempt to satiate the greed of Banksters and Arms makers. Again where is the difference?


----------



## Macfury

Please post all ****ty refugee memes here please! Extra points for those mentioning Steve Jobs!


----------



## MacGuiver

I love how they the Lefty media are so concerned about negative stereotypes of muslims while promoting negative stereotypes of Christians. Why the hell does the guy have to be wearing a "God Bless America" shirt? What a bunch of hypocrites.
Regarding the Pope saying we need to treat them as we would like to be treated this is true. However it is not the whole story. He also warned Europe of the very real threat of ISIL operatives infiltrating the refugees and the need to address that situation. That is the stance and any thinking individual regarding the situation. We can't put our heads in the sand and pretend the threat isn't real or if we're nice they won't try attacking us. Its a naive position.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

It was very common for men years ago to come to Canada and the USA etc. , get employment and send money back home, and then try to get their family members here to where it is safer. The refugees take to get to Europe is not easy, there is risk of death etc. Not all women and children are up to the task of making the long arduous journey, and flying out on a comfortable airliner is not an option.


----------



## macintosh doctor

MazterCBlazter said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...s-while-u-s-republicans-would-turn-them-away/


you are deflecting.. with American politics.. 
once again i ask you what are the security checks in place? where are the women and children?
I will not get into where are the Christians as that is way too sensitive of a topic.. 

I have no issue with refugees, but with blowing our doors open blindly. 
please don't post pictures of 'Einstein or Jobs' cause i will assure you they were both vetted before being allowed in.


----------



## macintosh doctor

MazterCBlazter said:


> It was very common for men years ago to come to Canada and the USA etc. , get employment and send money back home, and then try to get their family members here to where it is safer. The refugees take to get to Europe is not easy, there is risk of death etc. Not all women and children are up to the task of making the long arduous journey, and flying out on a comfortable airliner is not an option.


that is the worst liberal supported answer I have ever heard.. you do realize that is utterly false.

so they prefer to leave their families in harm :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

eMacMan said:


> An interesting discussion the other day with a neighbour all upset about Syrian Refugees coming to Canada. Asked him why his dad had come over from Poland right after the war. Answer was between the German and Russian troops and artillery plus Allied bombing raids, there was nothing left of his fathers village. The Soviet presence left him with no hope for a future. No answer when I asked how their circumstances were any different than what 9 million Syrians are facing today.
> 
> Within a city block I can also point to the son of a Czechoslovakian, a man born shortly before the war in East Germany, a Hungarian, and Several Italians.
> 
> They all came to Canada after their homes and futures were destroyed in a vain attempt to satiate the greed of Banksters and Arms makers. Again where is the difference?


They have probably swallowed the hate and fear mongering propaganda. These people are in a bad situation and are trying to get away from ISIS, not bring it here.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

macintosh doctor said:


> that is the worst liberal supported answer I have ever heard.. you do realize that is utterly false.


Which part?


----------



## macintosh doctor

MazterCBlazter said:


> Which part?


so they prefer to leave their families in harm :lmao:
so the men will leave their families behind in hopes they dont get beheaded or killed 
not to mention the bombs.. 
no one will give up a free ride in first class courtesy of Air Canada, Liberals. 
you are the most naive person i have met.


----------



## Macfury

macintosh doctor said:


> you are deflecting.. with American politics..
> once again i ask you what are the security checks in place?


So far... nuthin'. But the UN is satisfied with it.

No Good Answers About the Allegedly 'Exhaustive' Syrian Refugee Vetting Process - Breitbart



> The director of Homeland Security had no answer when asked if the “vetting” process amounted to anything more than asking refugees to fill out an application, asking them a few questions in a verbal interview, and assuming they answer honestly.
> 
> FBI Director James Comey famously admitted last month that the U.S. government has no real way to conduct background checks on refugees. “We can only query against that which we have collected. And so if someone has never made a ripple in the pond in Syria in a way that would get their identity or their interest reflected in our database, we can query our database until the cows come home, but there will be nothing show up because we have no record of them,” Comey explained, quite sensibly.


EU border agency warned of migrant terror threat 18 months ago - but nothing was done - Telegraph



> Frontex, the European border agency, warned more than 18 months ago that radicalised European jihadis could exploit the migrant crisis in order to return to Europe and commit terrorism, but systematic checks on migrants only began last Friday, The Telegraph can reveal.
> 
> The failure of Europe’s border bureaucracy to respond to the terror threat emerged as security sources told The Telegraph that it will still be “months, even years” before Europe’s borders are fully capable of screening arrivals.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

MacGuiver said:


> I love how they the Lefty media are so concerned about negative stereotypes of muslims while promoting negative stereotypes of Christians. Why the hell does the guy have to be wearing a "God Bless America" shirt? What a bunch of hypocrites.
> Regarding the Pope saying we need to treat them as we would like to be treated this is true. However it is not the whole story. He also warned Europe of the very real threat of ISIL operatives infiltrating the refugees and the need to address that situation. That is the stance and any thinking individual regarding the situation. We can't put our heads in the sand and pretend the threat isn't real or if we're nice they won't try attacking us. Its a naive position.


I don't care if they are Muslim, Christian, Jews, Buddhists, Pagans, Atheists, or Pastafarians. They are human beings that need help. Of course they have to be screened as best we can. I do not agree with sending them back to their deaths like we have done in the past.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

macintosh doctor said:


> so they prefer to leave their families in harm :lmao:
> so the men will leave their families behind in hopes they dont get beheaded or killed
> not to mention the bombs..
> no one will give up a free ride in first class courtesy of Air Canada, Liberals.
> you are the most naive person i have met.


Lame.


----------



## macintosh doctor

MazterCBlazter said:


> I don't care if they are Muslim, Christian, Jews, Buddhists, Pagans, Atheists, or Pastafarians. They are human beings that need help. Of course they have to be screened as best we can. I do not agree with sending them back to their deaths like we have done in the past.


Saudi Arabia has 100,000 air-conditioned tents sitting empty, still won't take Syrian refugees - Washington Times

Saudi Arabia has 100 000 air-conditioned tents - which the refugees will be more than happy as they share cultures, Canada is a harsh cold environment freezing, plus we are a melting pot which may offend new immigrants with our religious freedoms.. 


but not one migrant has made the effort. it is a lot closer than Canada or even Europe.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Macfury said:


> So far... nuthin'. But the UN is satisfied with it.
> 
> No Good Answers About the Allegedly 'Exhaustive' Syrian Refugee Vetting Process - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Briebart is a ****ty source of highly biased misinformation with zero credibility. I gave up on reading their garbage long ago.


----------



## Macfury

You only need to read the quotes of the head of the FBI. You can find those anywhere.

You like CNBC better?

How America's screening of Syrian refugees works



> Some security and law enforcement experts have expressed doubt that that is enough. FBI Director James Comey admitted in October that it's currently impossible to have a record of everyone in every country.
> 
> "We can only query against that which we have collected," Comey said at a congressional hearing, "and so if someone has never made a ripple in the pond in Syria in a way that would get their identity or their interest reflected in our database, we can query our database until the cows come home, but ... nothing will show up, because we have no record of that person."





MazterCBlazter said:


> Briebart is a ****ty source of highly biased misinformation with zero credibility. I gave up on reading their garbage long ago.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Macfury said:


> You only need to read the quotes of the head of the FBI. You can find those anywhere.
> 
> You like CNBC better?
> 
> How America's screening of Syrian refugees works


dont bother he is only going to deflect all that you say.


----------



## CubaMark

macintosh doctor said:


> The problem is not refugees but more of an invasion...


Unfounded fears. Tens of thousands of refugees and immigrants are admitted to Canada every year. Some in massive waves, like Kosovo refugees, the boat people who showed up off the coast of Nova Scotia in '79 (over the following 18 months Canada accepted 60,000 refugees from Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia). Are you currently suffering under the oppressive yoke of Vietnamese overlords? Sheesh!



macintosh doctor said:


> Where are the women and children?


We've covered this in another thread. 

And where is the correlation with the gender / age population of the refugee mass with who you think are going to be admitted? *The Canadian government has indicated that the priority for refugee selection will be families*, not individuals.



macintosh doctor said:


> mostly men which in high likelihood are ISIS terrorists...


A statement based on....what? A single male in a particular age group travelling alone is automatically in your mind an ISIS terrorist? Talk about sweeping generalizations....

If you can tear yourself away from your hand-wringing, check this article on the screening process for Syrian refugees to the USA. And ask FeXL to identify those "missing steps" he's been so worried about.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

macintosh doctor said:


> you are the most naive person i have met.


I do not believe that we have met in person.


----------



## CubaMark

*These are the kinds of people that are at risk from this reactionary, bigotry-disguised-as righteous fear, position:*









_*Syrian Son trying to comfort his broken Father over food*_​
I don't know how any father can look at scenes like this and not believe that a country like Canada, with so much to offer, should act to provide them relief.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Macfury said:


> You only need to read the quotes of the head of the FBI. You can find those anywhere.
> 
> You like CNBC better?
> 
> How America's screening of Syrian refugees works


Yes


----------



## MazterCBlazter

macintosh doctor said:


> dont bother he is only going to deflect all that you say.


So grouchy.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

CubaMark said:


> *These are the kinds of people that are at risk from this reactionary, bigotry-disguised-as righteous fear, position:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Syrian Son trying to comfort his broken Father over food*_​
> I don't know how any father can look at scenes like this and not believe that a country like Canada, with so much to offer, should act to provide them relief.


A voice of reason.


----------



## smashedbanana

You are looking at the picture all wrong. Apply your angry-filter and you will see.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> I don't know how any father can look at scenes like this and not believe that a country like Canada, with so much to offer, should act to provide them relief.


This stuff is happening all over the world. If you want to adopt someone every time you see them crying, may as well take in 100 million. (Where did you get the photo and how do we know what it is depicting?)

We should definitely be sending food there.

In the meantime, ISIS has promised to infiltrate Syrian refugees with its own agents. That's what makes this group special and requires special screening.

At least we now know why Gulf states aren't working to alleviate a local crisis: 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macintosh doctor

smashedbanana said:


> You are looking at the picture all wrong. Apply your angry-filter and you will see.


here is my math.. accepting a battalion of 25,000 mostly men.. 
reason: they going to save money to bring the wife and kids
okay liberal math is broken again. 
- tims or mcds $12/hr per week $ 672 less the taxes = $372 x 4 =$ 1400
not including rent and utilities then it will be $ 400/month if you are lucky.
so that is $4800 in the year.. each ticket cost $1600 plus taxes so the man, will pick and choose which family member to save from being raped, butchered, beheaded.. so if he was a real man he would have sent his wife and kids first.

option 2
the man comes to Canada and sits on welfare saves up and then brings the whole family again would take years to save in both options..

Best plan of attack is Air Canada who apparently can find planes to fly 24/7 till they deliver 25000 of them to Canada within a month - but they can not find a seat for me when I miss my flight or they over book my flight or if a plane has a mechanical error, they can not seem to find a plane that works and I sleep in the airport. 
Instead Air Canada should fly them to saudi arabia - room for 100 000 ready to go sitting empty fully furnished and function tents.. 
Canada has crumbling buildings that were abandoned, which will house them in Downtown Toronto or other cities. at a cost of $1.2 Billion... meanwhile Saudi Arabia prints money because of oil futures, has billions to prove its point of excess in the desert. 

The best part in the end they will blame Canada that is so difficult to live here. 
i guess i am the in the worng lol


----------



## FeXL

Hark, Oh Great One. Did you summon the humble unwashed? A thousand pardons for my tardiness...

Funny, I'm nothing more than a dumb rightwingnut university dropout troglodyte biker & I found it.

Surely someone with your vast intelligence, incomparable education (PhD _and_ Journalism training!) and general _savoir faire_ should be able to do the same.

(read: Screw you, I ain't your beck & call boy. Gonna take a lot more than a catcall across the intertubes before I start justifying myself to you, especially given recent history. You want answers? A little humility would be a great start...)



CubaMark said:


> And ask FeXL to identify those "missing steps" he's been so worried about.


----------



## CubaMark

The policy will officially be announced on Tuesday, but it's now clear: 

*Canada's Syrian refugee plan limited to women, children and families*

Now... let's sit back and wait for the usual suspects to tell us how toddlers are really just ISIS killer sleeper agents, and then justify their opposition to allowing them into Canada....


----------



## Macfury

Even when people might be ready to agree with such a policy, you're already running around like a loony, tilting at windmills, making enemies and making it hard for people to agree with you.

What is the matter with you?



CubaMark said:


> The policy will officially be announced on Tuesday, but it's now clear:
> 
> *Canada's Syrian refugee plan limited to women, children and families*
> 
> Now... let's sit back and wait for the usual suspects to tell us how toddlers are really just ISIS killer sleeper agents, and then justify their opposition to allowing them into Canada....


----------



## macintosh doctor

CubaMark said:


> The policy will officially be announced on Tuesday, but it's now clear:
> 
> *Canada's Syrian refugee plan limited to women, children and families*
> 
> Now... let's sit back and wait for the usual suspects to tell us how toddlers are really just ISIS killer sleeper agents, and then justify their opposition to allowing them into Canada....


Islamic State trains children to be suicide bombers - Telegraph

you mean like these kids :









https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTKIaOqt16JVszMmHvlsGw8Hgn2x5clhUKPiejEb6aLMwtOyL3H[/IMG

[IMG]https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRvSW2-o6CRdgImia1ql3CXsTMlgfsHwcWuB0hJPYxMRKZbBAAWag

also they are teaching kids to stab Jews now.. very disgusting.. because once they are exposed to harm of brain washing - you can not unteach..

not to mention in Toronto, local mosque held an event to teach kids to kill infidels .. yet the liberal media said it was a one off... 
VIDEO: Toronto Mosque teaches 4-5 year olds beheading » Daily headlines
of course the mosque was funded by Wynne and company as part of a private school.. nice - our tax dollars at work.


----------



## CubaMark

macintosh doctor said:


> ...not to mention in Toronto, local mosque held an event to teach kids to kill infidels .. yet the liberal media said it was a one off...


Oh for Pete's sake. Don't tell me FeXL is sharing his Safari bookmarks with you? Another Pamela Geller-sourced story. Yeah, that has a whooooole lot of authority. 

The "liberal media" - I guess that's what the Right calls anyone who explains reality to people who just don't want to accept it. 

Not providing the context is dishonest. Here's what Shalom Life, a Canadian Jewish website, said about this controversy:

_...the play depicts the martyrdom of Muhammad’s grandson and brother.

“It’s a Shiite school, and it’s commemorating one of the great tragedies in Islamic history, which is the slaughter of the Prophet Muhammad’s family by the caliphate of the time,” says Fatah, who also notes that he himself watched these plays as a boy growing up in Pakistan.

* * *​
Fatah notes that he does not believe that the parents, or teachers, at the Islamic Jaffari Centre are "trying to make the kids into radicals."

“After all, these are the victims of radicals,” he says. “Most Shiite Muslims today are being slaughtered by fellow Muslims. So that context has to be there. This was not some ISIS or al-Qaida or Taliban type of people.”

* * *​
...news agencies that decided to publish this story have neglected to mention that these children aren't being taught to behead others in the school of British rapper turned ISIS member Jihadi John, but were merely reenacting a religious history lesson.

WND (America's Independent News Network) picked up the story, publishing it with the headline "Canada Mosque Teaches 4-Year-Old's to Behead.' TLV Faces, a fellow Jewish publication, reprinted the story with the exact same headline, but with the addition of the word, "SHOCKING."

Click bait? You bet. But will people reading this story find out that this two-year-old footage is not entirely something they should be afraid of, and has absolutely nothing to do with ISIS? Doubtful.

The comments on these articles are really what's disturbing, as this kind of reporting only stands to affirm and increase Islamophobia..._​
The school was *not* 'teaching kids to kill infidels'. The beheadings were an historical fact - the murders of of Muhammed's grandson and brother, not a jihadist campaign of terror against the evil devil white Westerners (who didn't exist at the time!).

*Another manufactured controversy by the fearful bigots with very loud voices.*


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> The policy will officially be announced on Tuesday, but it's now clear:
> 
> *Canada's Syrian refugee plan limited to women, children and families*
> 
> Now... let's sit back and wait for the usual suspects to tell us how toddlers are really just ISIS killer sleeper agents, and then justify their opposition to allowing them into Canada....


It seems to me that had the Liberals shared this fact right up front after being elected, it would have quelled the revolt of Canadians against the idea. Instead they appear to have stirred the opposition themselves.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Even when people might be ready to agree with such a policy, you're already running around like a loony, tilting at windmills, making enemies and making it hard for people to agree with you.
> 
> What is the matter with you?


The "matter" with me? I guess that I have enough experience with the enraged Right wingers and the usual suspects here at ehMac to anticipate what the response is going to be.

And *macintosh doctor* proved my point for me.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> It seems to me that had the Liberals shared this fact right up front after being elected, it would have quelled the revolt of Canadians against the idea. Instead they appear to have stirred the opposition themselves.


I disagree, SINC. Those who were "stirred up" have to take responsibility for their overreactions.


----------



## DEWLine

We're talking about admitting a group about 2/3 the population of Moose Jaw, which will be re-settled in communities scattered across the country. I don't see the need or duty to panic.


----------



## FeXL

First off, FTFY...



CubaMark said:


> The _*changes to the*_ policy will officially be announced on Tuesday


It appears that the Progressives are watching the intertubes. Interesting.

However, it changes nothing. Why? All those years of school, CM, & you never learned the first rule about education: shut the hole under your nose & remove your hands from the holes in your head, both front & side. Now, don't just look & listen: see & hear...

The issue for most of us who are concerned about this Charlie Foxtrot isn't about the importation of Syrian refugees (after all, Harper brought in what, 22,000?) but the *accelerated (lack of) vetting process* that will be required in order to pull this off in the promised time frame.

Get a clew.



CubaMark said:


> The policy will officially be announced on Tuesday, but it's now clear:


Women & children have been trained to be terrorists and, in some cases, already succeeded. That's a fact. 



CubaMark said:


> Now... let's sit back and wait for the usual suspects to tell us how toddlers are really just ISIS killer sleeper agents, and then justify their opposition to allowing them into Canada....


----------



## FeXL

Ah, another progressive mind reader. Time to educate the educator. Again...

Here's a little secret: If you attempt to formulate your argument in anticipation of a predicted response, you will fail miserably. Period.

Why? 'Cause your interpretation of the situation & the reality are generally at odds. You'll get flanked every time. Just like you did thinking I'm against Syrian refugees. I'm not. As I stated, I'm against poor vetting.

The formula for an effective defense is far simpler: state your "truth", clearly & simply, and be prepared to defend it from all angles.



CubaMark said:


> ...to anticipate what the response is going to be.


----------



## FeXL

Rex gets it.

Rex Murphy's Wisdom vs. The Shiny Pony's Ego



> In this editorial, Rex Murphy shares some common sense views that surely the majority of Canadians must share, namely that it is nonsensical to rush forward with the importation of 25,000 immigrants when it's almost certain that normal security screening would have to be waived to accomplish that. Justin Trudeau and his Liberals have a majority government in Canada so they can do pretty much whatever they want. But is his ego so fragile and more important than taking some reasonable steps to protect Canadians? Sadly, apparently so.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Macfury said:


> Even when people might be ready to agree with such a policy, you're already running around like a loony, tilting at windmills, making enemies and making it hard for people to agree with you.
> 
> What is the matter with you?


CubaMark is definitely not the loony one around here.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

macintosh doctor said:


> because once they are exposed to harm of brain washing - you can not unteach..


Many clear examples here of extremist right wing brain washing around here too.

Quoting radical whacko right wing websites as factual information is very disturbing. Pamela Geller? Another nutcase spewing a constant flow of nonsense and bull****. Folks with extreme right wing views do not like true facts, so they bend them to suit their views. This was pretty clear when Dear Leader Harpo silenced scientists when they expressed concerns based on facts. 

Conservative and Republican ideology has turned into something very evil based on using misinformation to spread fear and hate while creating a small minded culture of greed.


----------



## Macfury

MazterCBlazter, we never had any doubts that you and CM would be bedfellows. 



MazterCBlazter said:


> CubaMark is definitely not the loony one around here.


----------



## smashedbanana

FeXL said:


> Rex gets it.
> 
> Rex Murphy's Wisdom vs. The Shiny Pony's Ego


This is a crazy website you linked. Not saying what's being said is right or wrong. But I feel like I've been talked into going down to the basement to look at a wall of evidence made up of newspaper clippings, thumbtacks and string.


----------



## macintosh doctor




----------



## FeXL

Thank you.



smashedbanana said:


> This is a crazy website you linked.


----------



## CubaMark

macintosh doctor, that's the equivalent of those ridiculous Facebook memes going around, the ones that call for homeless veterans to be taken care of before refugees.

The homeless veteran issue has nothing to do with refugees. You might as well equate the money that's spent on paving the Trans-Canada Highway with refugees. They are mutually exclusive issues.

That Federal governments - Liberal and Conservative - have failed to address poverty and homelessness in Canada is a historical fact. It's curious how some only like to visit the issue when it gives them a chance to kick immigrants / refugees in one fell swoop.


----------



## macintosh doctor

What ever makes you sleep better. 
At least you are not in Canada and will be safe. 
The liberals are about to ruin canada. So sit back relax and watch from afar as we locals suffer domestically


----------



## CubaMark

macintosh doctor said:


> At least you are not in Canada and will be safe.


Hah hah hah hah hah hah!!!!!!!! Wahhhh!!!!!

(interpret that as a burst of laugher followed by sad realization of the truth)

"Safe." Right. I live in Mexico, in a state that is the conflicted territory of no less than four different narco cartels. Heads are *frequently* found in styrofoam coolers left at various points around the city. 

"Safe" indeed.


----------



## macintosh doctor

CubaMark said:


> Hah hah hah hah hah hah!!!!!!!! Wahhhh!!!!!
> 
> (interpret that as a burst of laugher followed by sad realization of the truth)
> 
> "Safe." Right. I live in Mexico, in a state that is the conflicted territory of no less than four different narco cartels. Heads are *frequently* found in styrofoam coolers left at various points around the city.
> 
> "Safe" indeed.


and you are pushing refugees with terror ties on us.. LOL 
i love outside influences. especially those that don't live here at all..
thank you .

BTW - Cartel don't kill you because they hate your faith.


----------



## CubaMark

macintosh doctor said:


> BTW - Cartel don't kill you because they hate your faith.


True - these bastards kill you just for being in the wrong place at the wrong time....


----------



## smashedbanana

CubaMark said:


> True - these bastards kill you just for being in the wrong place at the wrong time....


Be safe CM

Years ago a couple of us drove down to Tijuana from California. Car rental place assured us we were good to go insurance wise. We were pulled over by the "police" who insisted we didn't have Mexican insurance (with their guns unholstered). Got away with giving them $100 U.S. which they weren't happy with, and got the heck out of there. 

Have never been back since. Which is a shame. Aztec History was my favorite course in University. I would love to go to Teotihuacán. One day.


Edit: Forgot to add a "was"


----------



## CubaMark

smashedbanana said:


> Aztec History was my favorite course in University. I would love to go to Teotihuacán. One day.


The entire border zone is just no-go in my eyes. Teotihuacán is a short drive from Mexico City, so if you fly in to the capital it's a pretty safe trip. Ultimately it's about looking like you belong vs. being an obvious tourist. 

The Pyramid of the Sun is a heckuva hike - I've only gone up a couple of times. The Pyramid of the Moon is steeper, but not as high. It's also where the very interesting archaeological digs are taking place, with the discovery of a subterranean tunnel, a pool of mercury and very probably hidden chambers.


----------



## FeXL

Progressive whine: "But they're only women & children..."

Revealed: The three British women ISIS supporters who are spreading extremist ideology in UK and encouraging young girls to join the jihadists in Syria



> A group of British women have been exposed as ISIS sympathisers who are promoting extremist ideology in the UK and encouraging 'impressionable young girls' to travel to Syria.
> 
> Their behaviour came to light following a 12-month undercover investigation which saw a team of Muslim reporters infiltrate the group's inner circle.
> 
> The three ISIS supporters are seen glorifying jihadis, telling young Muslim women that Britain is waging war against them and using racially abusive language to describe Jews and Israelis.
> 
> In a trailer for a documentary that aired on Monday one is heard saying 'We do not submit to the law of any country, any nation' while Syria is promoted on Twitter as 'the best of Allah's lands on earth'.


----------



## macintosh doctor

FeXL said:


> Progressive whine: "But they're only women & children..."
> 
> Revealed: The three British women ISIS supporters who are spreading extremist ideology in UK and encouraging young girls to join the jihadists in Syria


You are wasting your breath - i tried. unfortunately those who have lived through it or know who have, will never be able to convince those who haven't. At this point we need to have a we told you so moment which will be too late..


----------



## macintosh doctor




----------



## CubaMark

Saudi Arabia has a despicable government. But there are issues surrounding Saudi Arabia's resistance to admit refugees into its territory. The religious politics are -naturally- the problem. But it's not totally cut-and-dried:

_Supporters of Gulf governments contend that such criticism is unwarranted. The Gulf states have donated tens of millions of dollars to help Syrian refugees in places like Jordan. Saudi Arabia claims it has admitted half a million Syrians since 2011. Syrians are welcome to come, the argument goes, even if they are not legally registered as refugees.

Rights groups are not convinced. Visa restrictions make it difficult for Syrians to enter Gulf countries in practice, and even harder to stay. “These countries are not making clear, logistically and technically, to these people that your destination could be the Gulf,” says Qadi. “They have to make it clear. They have to announce it.”

The logic behind Gulf refugee policies is complex. In smaller Gulf states like Qatar and the UAE, foreigners already far outnumber nationals, a demographic balance that, for some, feeds feelings of anxiety tinged with xenophobia. In the UAE, foreign nationals outnumber citizens by more than five to one._ (Time)​


----------



## CubaMark

Kyle D. Hastings

I made this map to give people perspective on the Syrian refugees. 

The purple country is Turkey, they took in over 2,000,000 Syrian refugees and spent as estimated 4.5 billion USD, the green country is Jordan, They took in an estimated 1,400,000 Syrian refugees. Last but not least, That tiny red dot, that's Lebanon; Lebanon is the smallest country in continental Asia. Lebanon took in over 1,100,000 Syrian refugees. 

People want to ban Syrian refugees from Canada, saying 10,500,000 dollars is too much and 25,000 people is too much. We have a population of 35,160,000 people, in 2014-2015 we had a surplus of 1,900,000,000 dollars. Our government has yearly expenditures in the 270,000,000,000 range. Keep telling yourself we can't help. 

People are letting fear of ISIS try to stop us from helping people. In this world you can never be 100% safe, but the moment we stop looking after each other is the moment we give up on humanity. Let's continue to be a diverse country that accepts and helps people.​


----------



## FeXL

Well, well, well... 

Who are the racists & bigots now? The despicable left, of course...

"If takes a little bit longer to do it right, than take the extra time," Immigration Minister @JohnMcCallumLPC says

Loving the comments.

In addition, some personal vindication. This is exactly what I've been saying since day one of this Charlie Foxtrot.

HA!!! I told you so!!!

Related:

Premier Wynne, Did You Just Call Me A Racist And A Xenophobe?



> Sixty seven percent Canadians who disagree with the government's artificial timeline got labelled racist - in one fell swoop. And worse, in the same breath you talked about the presence in Canada of the twin "devils of...Racism and xenophobia". In that instant I became a racist and a xenophobe!


Why does it always take gov't, at any level, forever to catch up to what is going on in the real world?


----------



## macintosh doctor




----------



## macintosh doctor

CubaMark said:


> I made this map to give people perspective on the Syrian refugees.


you make a good point, to validate our claim in the north - we should have the refugees in the arctic or NWT - the diamond industries could use the labour. The arctic to prove we Canadians own that land.


----------



## Dr.G.

Syrian refugee cooks for German homeless to 'give something back' - Trending - CBC News

Is this paying it back .......... or paying it forward? Either way, it is a fine story.


----------



## FeXL

Islam, rape, and the fate of Western women



> Muslim men rape non-Muslim women (and girls) in disproportionately high numbers in countries with growing Muslim minority populations. Rape of infidel women is part of Islamic law and Islamic tradition. As such, it’s been going on for centuries.
> 
> This article is about the current threat Muslim rapists pose to non-Muslim women. In order to keep this article to a reasonable length, the focus is on the rape epidemic in Europe, but suffice it to say rape jihad is a gruesome reality the world over.


Further:



> *In Denmark, more than half of convicted rapists are Muslims. In Norway, there has been a dramatic spike in rapes. In Oslo, 10% of females over the age of 15 have been raped by Muslim men with Muslim men guilty of 100% of the rapes against Norwegian women. Rape in Oslo is now so common that hotels hand out key chain alarms when people check in and increasingly Norwegian women only go out in groups. As is the case throughout the West, anyone who speaks the truth about this is labeled a “racist.”*


M'bold.

I don't think I need to add anything more...


----------



## macintosh doctor

FeXL said:


> Islam, rape, and the fate of Western women
> 
> 
> 
> Further:
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> I don't think I need to add anything more...


and to think i was only getting it from the rear metaphorically from Wynne, now I have to fear that my kids and wife will be gang raped.


----------



## FeXL

Sunni leader says gender equality un-Islamic; women only fit to deliver children



> In a controversial remark, *Sunni leader Kanthapuram A P Aboobacker Musliar on Saturday described the concept of gender equality as "un-Islamic" *and said that women could never equal men as "they are fit only to deliver children".
> 
> *Musliar, the chief of All India Sunni Jamiyyathul Ulama*, said women have no mental strength and the power to control the universe, "which lies in the hands of men."
> "*Gender equality is something which is never going to be a reality. It is against Islam,* humanity and was intellectually wrong," he said while speaking at a camp of Muslim Students Federation (MSF) in Kozhikode.
> 
> "*Women can never equal men. They are fit only to deliver children.* Women cannot withstand crisis situations," he said.


M'bold.

Yes. It is exactly this kind of medieval thinking Canada needs more of...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Yes. It is exactly this kind of medieval thinking Canada needs more of...


I don't know about "medieval". I daresay those attitudes were common even in North America prior to the arrival of women's liberation in the late 60s.

But I'm sure you didn't mean to endorse anything to do with the feminist movement, now did you? beejacon


----------



## FeXL

Nice deflection from the topic at hand!!! Instead of addressing the sexist Muslim in the story, you make it all about me. Well played!!! Beautiful, even. Hear that? Your Progressive Fans are applauding. Straight out of the Leftist Playbook!

Hey, CM, do me a favour, wouldja?

Take your smug dime store analyses & go play somewhere else. It's less embarrassing for you & you'll probably find a lot more captive audience there.

The accurate parts of what you think you've gleaned from the veneer visible on these boards could be written on a gnat's ass. You've never come close to knowing the whole me & you never will...



CubaMark said:


> But I'm sure you didn't mean to endorse anything to do with the feminist movement, now did you? beejacon


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem...

Syrian refugees reluctant to resettle in Canada immediately, Ottawa says



> Canada is finding that many Syrian refugees are reluctant to travel so far afield, a stumbling block as the country works to identify thousands of newcomers to bring here within a matter of months.
> 
> Initial efforts in November by the United Nations to find Syrians in refugee camps keen on rapidly relocating thousands of kilometres to Canada as government-sponsored refugees bore relatively little fruit, new figures released by Ottawa show.
> 
> Only about 6.3 per cent of refugees contacted indicated they were interested in coming to Canada when the UN got in touch with them between Nov. 18 and 26. This was chiefly in Jordan but also in Lebanon.
> 
> *The Canadian government, which released these numbers Wednesday, insists refugee interest has grown since late November – but could provide no numbers to back that up. They acknowledged many refugees in camps are still hoping they might return to Syria or want to remain in the region.*


M'bold.

Well, well, well...


----------



## heavyall

FeXL said:


> Sunni leader says gender equality un-Islamic; women only fit to deliver children


And remember.... Sunnis are the "moderate" ones.


----------



## CubaMark

*The original story:* Photo of Syrian refugee selling pens to feed his young daughter sparks $100K fundraiser








*The update:* #BuyPens: Syrian refugee photographed selling pens to feed children uses crowdfunding to start businesses

A Syrian refugee who was photographed walking the streets of Beirut selling biros to feed his children has used money donated from around the world to employ his fellow asylum seekers.

Abdul Halim al-Attar has been able to set up three businesses in the Lebanese capital using the $191,000 (£127,000) raised by an online crowdfunding campaign.

The 33-year-old father said he was astounded by the outpouring of support after a photo of him selling pens as he carried his sleeping daughter went viral.








...the campaign had collected almost forty times its original target, raising $188,685 (£125,000), and another £1,540 has poured in since then. 

Mr al-Attar immediately vowed to use the money to help his fellow refugees and has since opened a bakery, kebab shop and restaurant that employ 16 Syrian asylum seekers. 








“Not only did my life change, but also the lives of my children and the lives of people in Syria whom I helped,” he said. 

“I had to invest the money, otherwise it will be lost…when God wants to grant you something, you'll get it.”

But receiving the funds has been a struggle, with him only collecting 40 per cent of donations so far as PayPay does not operate in Lebanon and the money is being transferred piece by piece by a campaigner in Dubai.

Indiegogo and Paypal also took out about $20,000 (£13,000) in processing and banking fees.​(The Independent UK with photos from Deutsche Welle)​


----------



## Macfury

Great--he gets to stay in the Middle East! More of this should be done.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Macfury said:


> Great--he gets to stay in the Middle East! More of this should be done.


lol - we want only those who wish to enter Canada and change our lives, support by the liberal philosophy ..


----------



## FeXL

Extremists have targeted refugee program to enter US, McCaul says



> Intelligence officials have determined that Islamic extremists have explored using the refugee program to enter the United States, they told the head of the Homeland Security Committee.
> 
> ...
> 
> *The NCTC has identified “individuals with ties to terrorist groups in Syria attempting to gain entry to the U.S. through the U.S. refugee program,” the intelligence agency told McCaul in a letter.*
> 
> “The refugee system, like all immigration programs, is vulnerable to exploitation from extremist groups seeking to send operatives to the West,” the agency added, noting that a small number of Iraqi refugees were arrested on terror charges in 2010.


M'bold.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Extremists have targeted refugee program to enter US, McCaul says
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.


Dunno why they bother when it is so easy to smuggle them into Canada using JT's lame admission standards and then they can slide into the States from here. Not that JT is rushing into it or anything.


----------



## macintosh doctor

SINC said:


> Dunno why they bother when it is so easy to smuggle them into Canada using JT's lame admission standards and then they can slide into the States from here. Not that JT is rushing into it or anything.


----------



## fjnmusic

So where did all the terrorists in the world come from before September 11, 2001? Were people as paranoid about Vietnamese refugees back in the 1970's? Honestly, today's Islamic xenophobia has been carefully fed to you over many years in the constant need for a scapegoat. The Monsters Are Due on Maple Street (Twilight Zone episode). All y'all should check it out sometime. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eMacMan

macintosh doctor said:


>


Goebbels would be so proud!


----------



## Macfury

Some were worried, but as there were no violent extremist acts associated with that group, and there was no excess worry. There were no radicalized Vietnamese arriving on America's shores.

Difference between Maple Street and reality--Claude Akins didn't actually turn on his own lights and Billy's radio was not an alien command post. People now have actual examples of deaths caused by members of a particular group.

Who has been feeding people Islamic xenophobia and who needs the scapegoat?



fjnmusic said:


> So where did all the terrorists in the world come from before September 11, 2001? Were people as paranoid about Vietnamese refugees back in the 1970's? Honestly, today's Islamic xenophobia has been carefully fed to you over many years in the constant need for a scapegoat. The Monsters Are Due on Maple Street (Twilight Zone episode). All y'all should check it out sometime.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

'Main organiser' of Paris terror attack 'recruited a team' from migrants in Hungary who had refused to register with authorities, government official reveals



> A suspected ringleader of the deadly Paris attacks travelled to Hungary where he 'recruited a team' from unregistered migrants passing through the country, government officials say.
> 
> Salah Abdeslam, who remains on the run from European authorities, is believed to have visited Budapest's Keleti station, then left the country with the team he pulled together.
> 
> *The development comes as evidence grows that ISIS jihadis are passing through Greece and the Balkans hidden among refugees fleeing the Syrian conflict.*


----------



## FeXL

DHS: Only ‘Some’ Paris Attackers Would Have Been Detected on U.S. Border



> A senior Department of Homeland Security official said on Wednesday that “some” of the terrorist attackers who killed 130 people in Paris would have been prevented from entering the United States, *leaving open the possibility that others might have been able to bypass current screening measures.*
> 
> John Wagner, a deputy assistant commissioner at the Department of Homeland Security, said during testimony before the Senate Homeland and Governmental Affairs Committee that U.S. security and screening measures would have stopped some of the known attackers from traveling to the United States.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Yes. The left _has_ been paranoid about particular cultural groups in the past...

11 Dec 1943, Page 3 – at Newspapers.com



> "SAN FRANCISCO, Dec. 11, 1943. A *state senate* fact finding committee today appealed to President Roosevelt to keep Japanese civilians out of California for the duration of the war, warning *their presence here "will inevitable lead to violence and bloodshed."*


M'bold.

If you don't have a subscription, the image below is from the site.



fjnmusic said:


> Were people as paranoid about Vietnamese refugees back in the 1970's?


Islamic Terrorism: Why There Is None in Japan



> In 2011, Sunni Muslims accounted for the greatest number of terrorist attacks and fatalities for the third year in a row. Over 5,700 incidents were committed by Sunni Muslims, responsible for nearly 56 percent of all attacks and about 70 percent of 12,533 fatalities.*
> 
> Another 24 percent of the fatalities are on Shi´a Muslims. So in 2011, Muslims were responsible for 94 percent of the fatalities in terrorist attacks. Since 2011, with ISIS on the scene, the number of the fatalities –victims of the Muslim terrorist attacks- sharply grew, together with *Muslims´ share in the world terrorism that is steadily closing in on 100%.*


Yep. Nuttin' but good, ol' fashioned propaganda...



fjnmusic said:


> Honestly, today's Islamic xenophobia has been carefully fed to you over many years in the constant need for a scapegoat.


----------



## FeXL

ISIS May Be Manufacturing Fake Syrian Passports



> ISIS may be manufacturing fake Syrian passports that it can use to smuggle its fighters into foreign countries. U.S. security officials are now warning that the group may have captured at least one machine that makes official Syrian passports and could be using it to manufacture forgeries that would make it easier for a militant to sneak undetected into a foreign country.
> 
> *Both the printing machine and boxes of blank Syrian passports fell into the hands of the terrorist group last summer* when it entered Deir ez-Zour, a city currently listed as ‘contested’ by the Defense Department’s map of the war-torn country.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

But it's OK. They've been vetted...

Hundreds of [Syrian] migrants arriving in Norway had mobile phones containing images of executions, severed heads and dead children, police reveal



> Hundreds of asylum-seekers entering Norway were discovered to have images of ‘executions’ and ‘severed heads’ on their mobile phones.
> 
> The revelation comes amid heightened fears that ISIS is exploiting the migrant crisis to smuggle fighters into Europe, following last month’s attacks in Paris.


----------



## FeXL

North African teenager stabs Swedish transvestite to death and hangs a SNAKE around his neck after going to his home and discovering he was not a woman when his wig slipped



> A 16-year-old boy from North Africa has been charged with the murder of a man in Sweden who was found beaten and stabbed to death with a snake around his neck, dressed in women's clothing.
> 
> The victim, a 54-year-old homosexual man, was found dead in the flat he shared with his partner in Bergsjön, east Gothenburg in June this year.
> 
> A video recovered from the teen's own mobile sees him stand over the victim's body, swearing and shouting profanities, including insults referring to the 54-year-old's sexuality.


Further:



> When the victim found out that the two teenagers were alone and sleeping rough, he offered to help them with fresh clothes and a shower.


Yet one more individual who offered a hand up pays for it with his life...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> North African teenager stabs Swedish transvestite to death and hangs a SNAKE around his neck after going to his home and discovering he was not a woman when his wig slipped


A horrible crime, and the perpetrators should pay for his murder.

But don't go around acting like violence against LGBT persons is exclusively the purview of immigrants. Lots of it happening right here in North America, and lots of that done by honest-to-goodness "old stock" white folk.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> But it's OK. They've been vetted...
> 
> Hundreds of [Syrian] migrants arriving in Norway had mobile phones containing images of executions, severed heads and dead children, police reveal


Lots of people have the most horrific stuff saved to their computers and cell phones due to social media enabling its spread. No small amount of exactly this in Mexico, with Narcos leaving heads and bodies and such laying around.

Are you prosecuting thought crimes now? What are the obscenity laws in Norway? Are such images restricted?

Or are you just posting this to "shock" us at the "barbarity" of these "dirty" Muslim refugees?

Don't bother answering. It's quite obvious.


----------



## FeXL

First off, he wasn't an immigrant.

Second, curious, you haven't mentioned any of them before, either...



CubaMark said:


> But don't go around acting like violence against LGBT persons is exclusively the purview of immigrants.


----------



## FeXL

I'd say!!!



CubaMark said:


> Don't bother answering. It's quite obvious.


----------



## FeXL

This outta get a reaction...

USA: Muslim “refugees” – 91.4% on food stamps, 68.3% on Cash Welfare



> From the website of US senator for Alabama Jeff Sessions.
> 
> They forgot to mention that these figures tend to remain more or less permanent with Muslim migrants. A very small minority integrate themselves into the job market or make efforts to educate themselves and get out of the welfare system, as many European figures show. Prophet Mohammed was orphaned, illiterate and jobless, sustaining himself on crimes. So education and employment is not an important factor. In addition, *the Koran encourage Muslims to collect jizya – blood tax – from kafirs, the non-Muslims, and welfare is looked upon as jizya.* Collecting money from non-Muslims is considered a legal entitlement since the ***** is not entitled to any land or laws of their own anywhere, meaning their presence on a land or country of their own is a “theft” of “occupation” of what should be Muslim land.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Wonder if the Dauphin has booked these little educational sessions yet...

Norway teaching Muslim refugees not to rape women



> How does one pass such an "anti-rape" course? What does it mean if a Muslim immigrant gets a "C" in an anti-rape course?


Yep...


----------



## FeXL

So, they have a passport printing machine. Now, they have blank passports...

IS jihadists stole 'tens of thousands' of blank passports: report



> Moreover IS has already launched a money-spinning operation with the fake documents, selling them on the black market where they fetch up to 1,500 euros ($1,630) each, Welt said.
> 
> European authorities have repeatedly warned of the potential threat posed by refugees travelling with counterfeit documents.
> 
> The two unidentified Stade de France attackers in Paris have been tracked back to two fake Syrian passports used to enter Europe.


----------



## eMacMan

How things have changed. Many of us recall the time of the Iron curtain and what Ukrainians did to escape Russia. Now thanks to the western coup installing our very own puppet to head the Ukraine we have stories like this:
https://www.rt.com/politics/313692-russia-accepted-over-1mn-ukrainian/



> In mid-June this year the UN High Commissioner for Refugees said that in 2014 the influx of Ukrainian citizens seeking refuge on Russian territory put the Russian Federation in first place in the world by number of asylum applications.
> 
> The UN confirmed that the military conflict in Ukraine’s Donbass region was the main reason for the surge in asylum applications. Over 271,000 requests came from Ukrainian citizens, making 99 percent of the total number, the report reads. The report also stated that Russian authorities proved to be much more tolerant in their approach to Ukrainian applicants than their colleagues from Western countries.
> 
> Russia and Belarus fulfilled 90 percent of the asylum requests while nations such as the UK, France, Poland or Finland accepted no more than 10 percent of Ukrainian asylum seekers. The US, Canada and Germany proved to be more hospitable, fulfilling between 35 and 65 percent of requests, but these numbers are still far lower than the Russian figures, wrote the UN researchers.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Canada could miss goal of 10,000 Syrian refugees arriving this year | Toronto Star

not sure if this is a blessing or a liberal broken promise - but either way its fine.
maybe liberals can help our homeless or struggling in the mean time, 
they are already here and landed.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> This outta get a reaction..


**oughta*


----------



## FeXL

Purdy typical. Got nothing to refute the actual information in the post so ya target my pidgin English.

Have at 'er...



CubaMark said:


> *oughta


----------



## FeXL

This happens in Canada, outta bring Kaybec onside...

Merkel's 2016 New Year Speech May Come With Arabic Subtitles



> German Chancellor Angela Merkel should give her New Year address to the nation with Arabic subtitles, so that the migrants and refugees who have arrived in Germany this year will be able to understand the speech, Germany's Commissioner for Integration has suggested.
> 
> _"The refugees are THE theme of this year," Commissioner Aydan Ozoguz told the German newspaper Bild.
> 
> "*Therefore it would be nice if the refugees could also understand how we are experiencing the situation in the country* – for example with the Christmas and New Year speeches of the Chancellor and the President."​_


M'bold.

So, how's that German experience, anyway?

Germans Stock Up on Weapons for Self-Defense



> The scramble to acquire weapons comes amid an indisputable nationwide spike in migrant-driven crime, including rapes of German women and girls on a shocking scale, as well as physical assaults, stabbings, home invasions, robberies and burglaries — in cities and towns throughout the country.


Ya don't say. What's the narrative?



> German authorities, however, are going to great lengths to argue that the German citizenry's sudden interest in self-defense has nothing whatsoever to do with mass migration into the country, despite ample evidence to the contrary.


Really... OK, what's the reality?



> The spike in violent crimes committed by migrants has been corroborated by a leaked confidential police report, which reveals that a record-breaking 38,000 asylum seekers were accused of committing crimes in the country in 2014. Analysts believe this figure — which works out to more than 100 crimes a day — is only a fragment: many crimes are not reported.


A completely & utter disconnect between gov't & reality? Say it ain't so...


----------



## FeXL

Good news and bad news about preventing terrorist infiltration into US



> I've got good news and bad news about our efforts to prevent terrorists from getting visas to lawfully enter the United States.
> 
> The good news is, our world class vetting procedures have denied visas to 2231 people suspected of having terrorist ties since 2001.
> 
> The bad news is that same foolproof system allowed 9500 suspected terrorists to enter the country. That's the number of visas that have been revoked since 2001 - after the visa holder had entered the US - because the holder had ties to terrorism.
> 
> Can it get any worse? Why yes. Yes it can.
> 
> *When asked at a congressional hearing where those 9500 visa holders were today, the State Department bureaucrat's pithy response was "I don't know."*
> 
> Yikes.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Well, that thought will rock me to sleep...

SHOCKING response from government in access to information request on Syrian refugees



> We’ve been assured time and again that there’s no need for concern on the refugee file on the question of security because the government takes this issue very seriously. Both Ralph Goodale and John McCallum told us this early on.
> 
> We’ve been promised that the government collects bio-metric data on these refugees, conducts extensive screenings, asks tough questions.
> 
> We wanted to know more so we submitted an access to information request asking about the questionnaire. *The response was shocking. It said there is no form and no questionnaire.*


----------



## FeXL

Belgium to launch 'respect for women' classes for refugees and migrants



> Belgium is to introduce compulsory courses on 'respect for women' for non-European migrants and refugees.
> 
> Amid mounting refugee rhetoric across the continent following an alleged mass sex attack in Germany on New Year's Eve,the coming weeks will see classes launched in asylum centres in Belgium, following a precedent set by Norway in December.
> 
> "They will consist of a series of rules on how to behave with women in both a general and sexual sense in our Western culture," said the Minister for Immigration, Theo Francken, an MP for the Flemish nationalist party.


Un. Fricken'. Believable.

Once again, politicians completely & entirely incapable of discerning the difference between cause & effect...


----------



## FeXL

Two teenage girls gang-raped by four 'Syrian nationals' in southern Germany



> Three Syrians have been arrested in southern Germany for the alleged gang rape of two teenage girls on New Year’s Eve, as reports flood in of sexual assaults against women across the country.
> 
> A 21-year-old man and two 14-year-old boys are being held in Weil am Rhein, a small town near the Swiss and German borders, for the alleged rape of two girls aged 14 and 15.
> 
> Prosecutors allege that the two girls were held for several hours and gang-raped after attending a New Year celebration at the home of the 21-year-old man in the nearby village of Friedlingen.


----------



## FeXL

Refugee slashes throat of 7-year-old daughter of host family



> A refugee from Eritrea living in Sweden slashed the throat of a seven-year-old girl.
> 
> *The victim was the daughter of a family in Sweden that had taken the African into their home.*
> 
> The alleged murderer claims he intended to kill himself, then opted to murder the little girl instead.


M'bold.

More:



> Gebru was sentenced to psychiatric care and deportation, but there is no evidence that he will actually be deported. *The Migration Board in Sweden refuses to deport anyone to Eritrea due to human rights infringements* in that African nation.


M'bold.


----------



## screature

With all the posts here I wonder if anyone has a workable solution to the situation.

All I see is the spouting of rhetoric and thumping of chests on everyone's part.

No positive constructive comments just the usual blame game. This problem is not going away anytime soon. At this point it really does not matter who started it what when in fact *this struggle is thousands of years old*.

Everyone has the right to say what they want (within limits) but I have yet to see here anything that could be considered as being constructive and actually providing realistic policy alternatives that could possibly make for lasting change to end the conflict....

I really don't expect that from anyone here to come up with a solution, as the world's leaders cannot come up with one, but everybody should get off their high horses and stop pretending they have an answer, because you don't. Please stop the the bashing.

It is not helpful. Just my opinion.


----------



## Macfury

Most of the posters are highlighting the results of ill-considered refugee programs. I don't see that as requiring those posters to describe ways in which to end various wars.


----------



## CubaMark

*Welcome to friendly Canada... *

*Syrian refugees pepper sprayed outside Vancouver welcome event*








A crowd of refugees attending a welcome event at the Muslim Association of Canada Centre in Vancouver was pepper sprayed by an unknown man on a bicycle.

It happened outside the centre on the Kingsway near Victoria Drive around 10:30 p.m. as the event was winding down and the group of newcomers to Canada was waiting for a bus.

* * *​
"Next thing you know, people are running and screaming, everyone's dashing inside. A bunch of kids were crying.

* * *​
Some kids got unconscious because of how strong it was," said Ramadan. "A bunch of women and children, they were all just affected by it."

As many as 30 children, women and men were treated for exposure to pepper spray by paramedics and the Vancouver Fire and Rescue Service.

The "Welcome Night" was put on for newly arriving Syrian families and included local politicians.

Police are searching for the suspect, who is believed to have been wearing a white hooded sweatshirt.​
(CBC)


----------



## FeXL

Europe in crisis over sex attacks by migrants amid calls for emergency EU meeting



> Europe was in crisis on Friday night as mounting fury over sex attacks by Middle Eastern and North African migrants threatened to divide the continent east from west.
> 
> Political tensions caused by allowing more than one million migrants to enter Europe in 2015 boiled over on Friday, as leaders from central and eastern countries announced the death of liberal Europe and called for the continent to seal its borders.
> 
> “*The idea of multicultural Europe has failed*,” proclaimed Robert Fico, the prime minister of Slovakia, calling for an extraordinary summit of EU leaders next week to discuss fresh reports of migrant-led sex attacks emerging from Germany, Switzerland, Sweden, Austria and Finland. Bohuslav Sobotka, his Czech counterpart, immediately echoed the call.
> 
> “*The migrants cannot be integrated, it's simply impossible*,” Mr Fico added, citing a “clear link” between the sex attacks and the influx of refugees that has swept through Europe from the failed states of Syria and North Africa.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Disclosure: Another 41 Foreign-Born Individuals Snagged On Terror Charges



> Following the discovery of a terrorist cell in Texas allegedly operated by an Iraqi who entered the United States as a refugee, the Washington Free Beacon has learned of an additional 41 individuals who have been implicated in terrorist plots in the United States since 2014, bringing the total number of terrorists discovered since that time to 113, according to information provided by Congressional sources.
> 
> Since August, however, the Obama administration has stonewalled Congressional efforts to obtain more detailed immigration histories of these individuals, prompting frustration on Capitol Hill and accusation that the administration is covering up these histories to avoid exposing flaws in the U.S. screening process.
> 
> *The disclosure of these additional 41 individuals linked to terror operations—many already identified as immigrants, others’ immigration histories shrouded in secrecy—has stoked further concerns about flaws in the U.S. screening process and is likely to prompt further congressional inquiry into Obama administration efforts to withhold details about these suspects, sources said.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Cologne Out Of Control: One Week Since Migrant Attacks, Another Teenage Girl Hospitalised By Gang



> A young woman had to receive emergency medical treatment after being pushed down the Cologne Cathedral steps this afternoon, just yards away from where hundreds were molested and assaulted by migrants gangs on New Year’s Eve.
> 
> The latest attack, which took place in broad daylight is an embarrassing indication of the failure of Cologne police to secure even their central business district from migrant criminals in the wake of the new year’s eve attacks.
> 
> *The group of teenagers, aged between 18 and 20 years old were climbing the cathedral steps at approximately 1230 when they were approached by a gang of migrant women. Cologne’s Express reports the gang “went mad” at the girls and chased them, pushing one of the girls down the stone steps.*


M'bold.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> Most of the posters are highlighting the results of ill-considered refugee programs. I don't see that as requiring those posters to describe ways in which to end various wars.


If you don't have a plan as to how to end the war then you have no solution as to how to end the refugee crisis, the refugees themselves have said as much.

In this regard the current conflict bears a striking resemblance to WWII. It was only when the war was ended that the steady stream of refugees was abated.

Anything short of ending the war is like putting a band-aid on a gun shot wound.

PM Harper knew that as do many other world leaders.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> If you don't have a plan as to how to end the war then you have no solution as to how to end the refugee crisis, the refugees themselves have said as much.
> 
> In this regard the current conflict bears a striking resemblance to WWII. It was only when the war was ended that steady stream of refugees was abated.
> 
> Anything short of ending the war is like putting a band-aid on a gun shot wound.
> 
> PM Harper knew that as do many other world leaders.


So, are you saying JT nor his 'handlers' do not know this?


----------



## Macfury

Canada has no responsibility to solve the refugee crisis.



screature said:


> If you don't have a plan as to how to end the war then you have no solution as to how to end the refugee crisis, the refugees themselves have said as much.
> 
> In this regard the current conflict bears a striking resemblance to WWII. It was only when the war was ended that steady stream of refugees was abated.
> 
> Anything short of ending the war is like putting a band-aid on a gun shot wound.
> 
> PM Harper knew that as do many other world leaders.


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> *Welcome to friendly Canada... *
> 
> 
> 
> *Syrian refugees pepper sprayed outside Vancouver welcome event*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A crowd of refugees attending a welcome event at the Muslim Association of Canada Centre in Vancouver was pepper sprayed by an unknown man on a bicycle.
> 
> 
> 
> It happened outside the centre on the Kingsway near Victoria Drive around 10:30 p.m. as the event was winding down and the group of newcomers to Canada was waiting for a bus.
> 
> 
> 
> * * *​
> 
> 
> "Next thing you know, people are running and screaming, everyone's dashing inside. A bunch of kids were crying.
> 
> 
> 
> * * *​
> 
> 
> Some kids got unconscious because of how strong it was," said Ramadan. "A bunch of women and children, they were all just affected by it."
> 
> 
> 
> As many as 30 children, women and men were treated for exposure to pepper spray by paramedics and the Vancouver Fire and Rescue Service.
> 
> 
> 
> The "Welcome Night" was put on for newly arriving Syrian families and included local politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> Police are searching for the suspect, who is believed to have been wearing a white hooded sweatshirt.​
> 
> 
> (CBC)



Assholes abound, and not just here at ehMac. It's sad really that this kind of discrimination still exists today, and exists especially among people whom I used to regard as reasonably intelligent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> Assholes abound, and not just here at ehMac. It's sad really that this kind of discrimination still exists today, and exists especially among people whom I used to regard as reasonably intelligent.


Who at EhMac do you think would pepper spray Syrian refugees? May as well put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> So, are you saying JT nor his 'handlers' do not know this?


Nope. They do and did. They were just playing politics with the Canadian electorate telling them what they think they wanted to hear in order to get elected.

They are cowards and always will be.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Canada has no responsibility to solve the refugee crisis.


Dropping bombs on Syrian families' homes doesn't incur any sort of responsibility in your mind, eh?

XX)


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> Dropping bombs on Syrian families' homes doesn't incur any sort of responsibility in your mind, eh?
> 
> XX)


No more than Canadians were responsible for rehoming Germans following bombing runs in WWII.


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> It was, Sprague. There are still those interested in having actual respectful conversations, Mac-related or otherwise, but the Con-trolls often find a way to turn things into an insult-fest if you give them half a chance. God forbid you have progressive values. Anyway, I've been hanging on for about ten years now and there are some very good people here who know what they're talking about.





fjnmusic said:


> Assholes abound, and not just here at ehMac. It's sad really that this kind of discrimination still exists today, and exists especially among people whom I used to regard as reasonably intelligent.


So Frank, do you see your problem here?

It is you who always start the name calling and you just did it again in this thread.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> So Frank, do you see your problem here?
> 
> 
> 
> It is you who always start the name calling and you just did it again in this thread.



Pathetic but not unexpected. You try to draw me in but I'm bored of this continual bickering and oneupsmanship. It's not how adults discuss things. I'm not playing your game any longer, Don. Talk amongst yourselves. I'll give you a topic. The Progressive Conservative Party is neither Progressive nor is it Conservative nor is it a party. Discuss.

For what it's worth, asshole is no longer an off limit word the way **** and **** are. Just ask the moderators. If that pisses you off, oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

You're right--it's too "progressive." That's what prevented the victory party.



fjnmusic said:


> Pathetic but not unexpected. You try to draw me in by quoting from entirely different threads. I'm not playing your game any longer, Don. Talk amongst yourselves. I'll give you a topic. The Progressive Conservative Party is neither Progressive nor is it Conservative nor is it a party. Discuss.





fjnmusic said:


> For what it's worth, asshole is no longer an off limit word the way **** and **** are. Just ask the moderators. If that pisses you off, oh well.


It may not be off limits, but your frequent use of it has encouraged other people to respond in kind. Crude language only lowers the bar for discourse.


----------



## FeXL

The Islamization of Germany in 2015-"We are importing religious conflict"



> "*We are importing Islamic extremism, Arab anti-Semitism, national and ethnic conflicts of other peoples, as well as a different understanding of society and law.* German security agencies are unable to deal with these imported security problems, and the resulting reactions from the German population." — From a leaked government document, published by _Die Welt_.


M'bold.

Lengthy coverage of "social disruptions" in 2015.


----------



## FeXL

Mass Muslim Immigration Will Bring Islam’s Problems Here



> To hear the Left tell it, the debate over mass Muslim immigration — especially from conflict zones — is a simple contest between compassionate tolerance and cowardly xenophobia. They claim their opponents are cowards because the percentage of refugees or immigrants who are terrorists is very small (your bathtub is more dangerous than a Muslim immigrant), and they’re xenophobes because they have no understanding or appreciation for the blessings and benefits of diversity. Conservatives are all fear and no heart.


More:



> As my colleague Ian Tuttle notes, this sexual violence is part of a “disturbing trend” in European countries with large Muslim-immigrant populations. Sweden now has the “third-highest rate of rape per capita in the world.” Britain’s horrifying Rotherham rape scandal — where 1,400 children were systematically raped and abused over a period of 16 years while authorities turned a blind eye — still shocks the conscience.


Further:



> For example, 99 percent of Afghans want sharia to be the “official law of the land” in their home country, along with 91 percent of Iraqis, 89 percent of Palestinians, 84 percent of Pakistanis, and 83 percent of Moroccans.
> 
> This means that substantial majorities of these populations believe, among other things, in the death penalty for leaving Islam and stoning as the punishment for adultery. Moreover, vast numbers believe that sharia should apply to both Muslims and non-Muslims.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> You're right--it's too "progressive." That's what prevented the victory party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be off limits, but your frequent use of it has encouraged other people to respond in kind. Crude language only lowers the bar for discourse.



As do constant insults and put downs. Check yourself in the mirror. Your attitude is mostly disagreeable. It's why I try to seek forums now where you're less likely to be. However, trolls always find a way. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

When you place your ideas in the open marketplace, be prepared to have their value examined. If you find that you can't abide the intolerance of disagreement, perhaps you might be better off in a more sheltered environment where all ideas go unchallenged. 



fjnmusic said:


> As do constant insults and put downs. Check yourself in the mirror. Your attitude is mostly disagreeable. It's why I try to seek forums now where you're less likely to be. However, trolls always find a way.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> When you place your ideas in the open marketplace, be prepared to have their value examined. If you find that you can't abide the intolerance of disagreement, perhaps you might be better off in a more sheltered environment where all ideas go unchallenged.



Goodbye, troll. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Farewell, fjn! I hope you find the "safe space" that makes you a happier and more confident person.



fjnmusic said:


> Goodbye, troll.


----------



## Macfury

There is no shame...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Farewell, fjn! I hope you find the "safe space" that makes you a happier and more confident person.



I am not going anywhere, although I wish you would. I would just be happy if you were not always the first person to jump on whatever I write in any thread. Maybe it's your weird way of showing you care, but honestly, it's become a time sucker. Or, maybe you could just find a more polite way to hold a conversation. I'm not holding my breath though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacGuiver

Macfury said:


> There is no shame...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


No fan of southpark but that was funny and spot on.


----------



## FeXL

*Because it's 2015!*

Stonewalling: Officials stalling on Rebel's refugee-related "Access to Information" requests -- and they're blaming Trudeau



> Officials at the immigration department are essentially stonewalling attempts to determine how the push to bring 25,000 – and possibly as many as 50,000 – Syrian refugees to Canada in a year or less is being handled.
> 
> Attempts by The Rebel to have basic questions answered about the refugee plan are being met by extremely long requests for delays and officials are blaming Prime Minister Justin Trudeau.


More:



> *Now officials are responding to access to information requests by taking extensions of 275 to 300 days.*
> 
> The access to information laws allow anyone to submit a question or request for information to a government department and receive an answer within 30 days. In fact, for a department not to respond within 30 days is considered a violation of the law.


M'bold.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> Farewell, fjn! I hope you find the "safe space" that makes you a happier and more confident person.


He does need a safe space. One where only those that agree with him can reply without suffering his slings and arrows of being called an asshole or a snake.

Yet he still feels superior. That is the sad part. He does not even realize that what he posts is worse than those that he criticizes, and then still plays the victim card.

Just sad.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Farewell, fjn! I hope you find the "safe space" that makes you a happier and more confident person.



In a slightly different frame of mind, I appreciate your good wishes and I wish you the same. Sometimes you read me very well. Sorry for calling you an asshole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

screature said:


> He does need a safe space. One where only those that agree with him can reply without suffering his slings and arrows of being called an asshole or a snake.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet he still feels superior. That is the sad part. He does not even realize that what he posts is worse than those that he criticizes, and then still plays the victim card.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sad.



It is also sad that you continue to refer to him in the third person. Macfury at least has the foresight to notice that not all is well in the state of Denmark and backs off. Though I may disagree with many of your opinions, screature, I will always defend your right to say them. I don't feel superior when I argue with you; to be honest I feel flummoxed that you don't see something that to me is quite self-evident. Ah well, I guess that's what make us individuals rather than drones. 

I am still searching for that "safe place"—more within than without—and I'll let you know if I ever find it. Take care til then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Now Germany offers refugees sex equality classes as MORE shocking rape claims emerge



> A TEENAGE girl was surrounded and attacked in a swimming pool in the latest of a series shocking sex assaults emerging from Germany.
> 
> Police said they have detained migrants in three more cases - one of which was traced to an asylum centre.
> 
> It comes as legal programmes have been launched for migrants, addressing areas of sexual equality and freedom of speech.
> 
> *The classes, launched in Bavaria, are voluntary, and officials say they were planned before widespread assaults on women were revealed.*


M'bold.

So, in other words, they knew of the problem before the refugees even arrived.

Ya know, I'm just spitballin' here but, I'm thinking that if the bastards need "sex equality classes" in the second place, maybe, just maybe, they aren't a fit for decent society in the first place...


----------



## SINC

Too late smart?

The door is closed: Germany begins turning away migrants at the border after Cologne sex attacks | National Post

Canada could learn.


----------



## FeXL

German leisure centre becomes the first to ban all migrants after a schoolgirl was sexually assaulted in a public swimming pool by Syrian teenagers



> A German leisure centre has become the first in the country to ban all migrants after a schoolgirl was sexually assaulted in a public swimming pool by Syrian teenagers.
> 
> Three Syrian boys were arrested earlier this month over the attack at a leisure centre in Munich as the country grapples with growing concerns about sex crimes perpetrated by asylum seekers.
> 
> In response to growing concerns, a leisure centre in Bornheim, North Rhine-Westphalia, has now barred all migrants.
> 
> The ban also follows an attack by an 18-year-old refugee on a 54-year-old woman in Bornheim, where he had grabbed her by the private parts and tried to kiss her.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> German leisure centre becomes the first to ban all migrants after a schoolgirl was sexually assaulted in a public swimming pool by Syrian teenagers


It not like it will become an issue here though, according to JT and the Liberals. Canadians however, know it is just a matter of time.


----------



## SINC

Migrants arriving in Greece find Europe's welcome has worn thin - CBS News


----------



## SINC

Apparently it's a way of life with the immigrants.

Schoolgirls report abuse by young asylum seekers - The Local


----------



## SINC

And now this:


----------



## screature

Prudence is a word that is not understood by leftists.


----------



## SINC

McCallom reassures Canadian women: low risk for sexual assaults by Syrian refugees:

http://en.cijnews.com/?p=19452

I hope the first woman in Canada sexually assaulted by a refugee (and there will be some) sues McCallum, JT and the Liberals for falsely making guarantees it will not happen to them. Watch it happen.


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> I hope the first woman in Canada sexually assaulted by a refugee (and there will be some) sues McCallum, JT and the Liberals for falsely making guarantees it will not happen to them. Watch it happen.


I hope the first Canadian woman sexually assaulted knows McCallum personally. Then let him 'splain it away...


----------



## screature

Truth be told we have plenty of sexual assaults in this country without Syrian refugees added into the mix.

What is important is the screening of refuges which is what PM Harper advocated/supported...

Prudence.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> McCallom reassures Canadian women: low risk for sexual assaults by Syrian refugees:
> 
> McCullom reassures Canadian women: low risk for sexual assaults by Syrian refugees – CIJNews English
> 
> I hope the first woman in Canada sexually assaulted by a refugee (and there will be some) sues McCallum, JT and the Liberals for falsely making guarantees it will not happen to them. Watch it happen.


Now that he is in power he is talking like a Conservative...

One just has to shake their head and laugh. :lmao:

The big flip flop... many more to come.


----------



## FeXL

SHOCK: RCMP reveals a new uniform -- a Muslim hijab!



> According to leaked information obtained by The Rebel, the RCMP is set to unveil a new uniform, featuring a hijab, the sharia-compliant Muslim head covering for women.


Brilliant...

First the turban, now this...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> SHOCK: RCMP reveals a new uniform -- a Muslim hijab!
> 
> Brilliant...
> 
> First the turban, now this...


OMFG. Ezra, and his followers, once again on the wrong side of sanity.

He manages, in his convoluted, dog-whistle way, to tie the RCMP possibly authorizing the use of a hijab in uniform _by those women officers who want to wear it_, with a Somali gunman shooting into an Alberta nightclub (in an area with a history of nightclub shootings completely unrelated to whatever jihadist nightmare Ezra wants you to believe exists).

Talk about stoking the fires of racial prejudice.

Oh, and the crocodile tears he weeps about a 'scared teenage muslim girl' who 'wants to escape from oppression' when she 'calls for help' and a "hijab-wearing cop shows up'.

It says a LOT about your ability to (not) think for yourself if you're so willing to suckle at Ezra's prejudiced teat.

And the RCMP wouldn't answer Ezra's questions. Well, d'uh! He's not accredited as a journalist. He's a right-wing windbag who twists everything that comes across his gaze. We've already covered his penchant for outright lying in other threads here.

If you are judged by the company you keep, FeXL, then we have a pretty clear read of your character....


----------



## Macfury

I didn't support the turban either. Stick with one uniform--that's why it's called a *uni*-form.


----------



## SINC

Scary stuff indeed and JT is playing right into their hands. 

https://antonioiglesiasblog.wordpre...m-is-on-its-way-to-dominate-the-entire-world/


----------



## FeXL

_Because they want to._ Well, in that case, have at 'er!!! If that is reason enough to destroy the uniform of a 95 year old institution let's do it yesterday!!!

And, of course, the tolerant Muslims will let us wear our red serge overseas, as well...



CubaMark said:


> ...authorizing the use of a hijab in uniform _by those women officers who want to wear it_,


And yet, despite this vast store of information you think you're gleaning from my posts, you still can't answer the simplest questions about me. Curious, innit. Perhaps that sociology degree you claim to have ain't worth the paper it's written on. Perhaps it's just you...



CubaMark said:


> If you are judged by the company you keep, FeXL, then we have a pretty clear read of your character....


----------



## FeXL

Group of "men" rip clothes off UK teen in Paris



> _She added: "There were loads of men behind us manoeuvring their hands through people in order to get to us."
> 
> The pair said they were "angry" and "frustrated" by the incident but joined the centre of a crowd of people and continued to dance.
> 
> It was then Ms Fior was forced to the ground and grotesquely sexually assaulted by a group of men who "ripped" off her clothes.
> 
> She said: "Within a spilt second a man had groped my bum and I turned around to see who it was to tell him to stop and that's when all the men attacked me and made me fall to the floor.
> 
> "They grabbed my clothes and completely ripped them apart. I was sitting butt naked on the floor. I had a unitard on so once they ripped one part of it the whole thing just came apart.
> 
> "Then they started grabbing areas of my body and then they snapped my chains off and that's when they started penetrating me with their hands.
> 
> "I was under so much shock."​_


----------



## FeXL

Leftist screed: "But they wear them voluntarileeeeee..."

Refugee arrives in T.O., takes off niqab: 'I knew I was safe'



> Karima Baloch, 32, said she escaped a Pakistani military attack on the town of Tump in Balochistan, getting away in the darkness of night as mortar shells rained on her home.
> 
> Karima evaded arrest and stayed underground for nearly a year before landing in Toronto on Nov. 27, where she’s applied for refugee status.
> 
> For years, I had seen videos of her leading large processions and speaking at protests, but never her face.
> 
> To evade arrest, “Banuk Karima” — as her supporters call her — would wear a niqab, the Islamic face mask, to get lost in the crowd as police would wade in to try to arrest her.
> 
> The day Karima landed in Toronto, *the first thing she did was rip the niqab off her face.*
> 
> “I knew I was safe and that I did not have to hide from anyone in Canada,” she told me in an interview.


More:



> “*Wearing the niqab is oppressive*,” she said. “The niqab that is nowadays being forced onto Muslim women has no basis in Baloch culture or history. Every time I had to wear it to hide myself, I felt I was less of a human, more of a farm animal, a piece of property owned by someone else.”


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

This is going to come back to bite him in the ass big time...

Canadian gov't insists its Syrian refugees won't rape



> The rapid influx of Middle Eastern migrants into Europe and North America in the last several months has led rise to serious concerns that aside from sexual assault, Islamic jihadists will infiltrate the masses and conduct terror attacks, as has already taken place in several instances such as the Islamic State (ISIS) Paris attacks last month.


----------



## FeXL

‘German girls are just there for sex’ What migrant told woman as he groped her in street



> Horrific details of another bout of sex attacks allegedly carried out by recently arrived refugees provoked more fury across the country tonight as calls to clamp down on mass migration continued to grow.
> 
> Police reports from the city of Dortmund released today claimed that a recently arrived refugee told one young woman that German girls are “just there for sex” after he approached her in the street and offered her money to sleep with him.


More:



> A second shocking incident also allegedly took place the same night near the same train station, when a gang of migrant men attacked two women in the street by throwing stones at them.
> 
> The migrants, who spoke Arabic and are described as north African in origin, hurled sordid insults at the transgender women and claimed that they had to “stone” such people under Islamic law.


Related:

Muslim Teens Stone Transgender Women in Germany: ‘They are Barbarians’



> Maybe this will wake the left from their slumber. They’ve been notoriously silent after the mass sex attacks on New Year’s Eve.


I doubt it...

More:



> According to a report on Friday on television station SAT1.NRW, the men attacked Yasmine und Elisa, two transgender women, near the city’s main train station.
> 
> “Within seconds we were tossed around…and they took stones from a gravel bed on the corner and threw them at us,” said Elisa.


----------



## FeXL

NOW WHAT, MERKEL? North African states refuse to take back Muslim ‘refugees’ Germany wants to deport



> Three North African states whose nationals have taken part in the Angela Merkel-created mass so-called ‘refugee’ invasion of Europe —Morocco, Algeria, and Tunisia—are now refusing to take back their nationals even if they have been served with deportation orders because of criminal activities or terrorist ties, it has emerged.


Brilliant...


----------



## screature

CubaMark said:


> OMFG. Ezra, and his followers, once again on the wrong side of sanity.
> 
> He manages, in his convoluted, dog-whistle way, to tie the RCMP possibly authorizing the use of a hijab in uniform _by those women officers who want to wear it_, with a Somali gunman shooting into an Alberta nightclub (in an area with a history of nightclub shootings completely unrelated to whatever jihadist nightmare Ezra wants you to believe exists).
> 
> Talk about stoking the fires of racial prejudice.
> 
> Oh, and the crocodile tears he weeps about a 'scared teenage muslim girl' who 'wants to escape from oppression' when she 'calls for help' and a "hijab-wearing cop shows up'.
> 
> It says a LOT about your ability to (not) think for yourself if you're so willing to suckle at Ezra's prejudiced teat.
> 
> And the RCMP wouldn't answer Ezra's questions. Well, d'uh! He's not accredited as a journalist. He's a right-wing windbag who twists everything that comes across his gaze. We've already covered his penchant for outright lying in other threads here.
> 
> *If you are judged by the company you keep, FeXL, then we have a pretty clear read of your character....*


I have never judged anyone "by the company they keep"... kind of of like how Groucho Marx said, "I don’t want to belong to any club that would accept me as one of its members". 

But CM I don't think FeXL hangs out with Ezra, I could be wrong, but even if I am not what does it matter? Didn't Castro shook the hand of some unsavory characters? e.g.,



















I don't think you have "a clear read on FeXL's *character*" based on the people he quotes let alone the people he associates with. 

I have been around the block more than a couple of times and have met more than a few people. Some of them were good and some not so good (based on my personal opinion). But some of the ones that I thought were good turned out to be bad and some of the bad ones turned out to be good. 

I know you and FeXL have a bone to pick with each other, that is fine, I have my share of people here who want to pick my bones, but...

One should not be judged by association and who exactly is the "judge"?


----------



## FeXL

screature said:


> I have never judged anyone "by the company they keep"... kind of of like how Groucho Marx said, "I don’t want to belong to any club that would accept me as one of its members".


First off, screature, thank you for your support.

Second off, I wasn't going to address the details of CM's post because, well, I merely consider the source. It's just another lame ad hom. attack where CM dogs the messenger instead of addressing the actual message. It occurs often in his retorts when he has nothing of substance to add to the conversation & beckons me to respond less & less.

However, now that the post has shown interest...



screature said:


> But CM I don't think FeXL hangs out with Ezra, I could be wrong, but even if I am not what does it matter?


You are correct, I've never met the man. That said, given the opportunity, I would like to sit down over cervezas & chat with him a while, try to learn a bit more about him. 



screature said:


> I don't think you have "a clear read on FeXL's *character*" based on the people he quotes let alone the people he associates with.


Despite CM's protestations to the contrary and all of his sociology credentials, he doesn't have the faintest clue about me. I am most certainly far more than what a few blog posts might seem to indicate.



screature said:


> I know you and FeXL have a bone to pick with each other, that is fine, I have my share of people here who want to pick my bones, but...


These aren't my boards any more than they're anyone else's. However, in the interest of continuing & fruitful discussion, the only thing I've ever asked of others here is, if you state your opinion, be able to back it up. With _facts._ If you can't then it ain't much of an opinion & perhaps it would be best kept to oneself. If you post BS, be prepared to get it back in spades. It's open season & no bag limit.

That said, my only issue with CM is his inability to debate. Perhaps he has more in real life. I don't know. Here on ehMac he doesn't. You'd think that someone with a PhD could debate the pants off most people, using logic, facts & empirical evidence. Sadly, instead of defending his position, CM all too frequently devolves into ad hominem attacks & logical fallacies, neither of which further the conversation nor win any debates. 

CM not only admits he does this, he's OK with the hypocrisy of it. I'm no psychologist but I find that double standard very..._revealing._



screature said:


> One should not be judged by association...


Judging CM by the fact that he is surrounded by drug kingpins & murderers would certainly be unfair...



screature said:


> ...and who exactly is the "judge"?


BINGO!!!


----------



## FeXL

In other words, "They deserved it..."

Cologne Imam: Girls Were Raped Because They Were Half Naked And Wore Perfume



> Warning women against “adding fuel to the fire”, the Imam of a Salafist Cologne mosque has said the victims of the New Year’s Eve attacks in that city were themselves responsible for their sex assault, by dressing inappropriately and wearing perfume.


There is simply _no possible way_ to reconcile this manner of thinking with 21st century Western society.


----------



## CubaMark

screature said:


> I have never judged anyone "by the company they keep"...


You are correct. "the company he keeps" was incorrect phrasing. It should have been "the wacko sources he likes to cite".



screature said:


> Didn't Castro shake the hand of some unsavory characters? e.g.,


True - as a political leader, you are often in the position of having to smile for the camera while embracing the devil. A dirty business....


----------



## screature

CubaMark said:


> You are correct. "the company he keeps" was incorrect phrasing. It should have been "*the wacko sources he likes to cite*".
> 
> *True - as a political leader, you are often in the position of having to smile for the camera while embracing the devil. A dirty business....*


Thanks CM... but just to be fair "wacko" is a relative term. Once again who is the "judge".

Undoubtedly.

BTW way I don't think I have offered you yet my wishes for a Happy New Year, so here they are:

All the best to you and yours in 2016, may you all be prosperous, happy, healthy and safe.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> It's just another lame ad hom. attack where CM dogs the messenger instead of addressing the actual message. It occurs often in his retorts when he has nothing of substance to add to the conversation & beckons me to respond less & less.


As any impartial observer of our interactions in this forum could attest, it is futile to engage with you on any subject. You cite sources of highly dubious veracity and when called on it, refuse to see the error of your ways. 



FeXL said:


> ...the only thing I've ever asked of others here is, if you state your opinion, be able to back it up. With _facts._ If you can't then it ain't much of an opinion & perhaps it would be best kept to oneself. If you post BS, be prepared to get it back in spades. It's open season & no bag limit.


Interesting to see *you* say this... 



FeXL said:


> That said, my only issue with CM is his inability to debate.


I have a low tolerance for stupidity. I may have some frontal lobe damage from frequent banging of my head against your brick wall....



FeXL said:


> ... instead of defending his position, CM all too frequently devolves into ad hominem attacks & logical fallacies, neither of which further the conversation nor win any debates.


Look, it's not _ad hominem_ to call out your citing of, for example, Ezra Levant as a basis for any kind of factual debate. This is what you're not getting. The man is a proven liar, race baiter and spreader of hate. Your continued posting of his bull**** irks me, because you (and others in here) should know better. If Ezra Levant is a lying piece of ****, and I say so, that's not _ad hominem_, that's reality. 

You cannot be debated on matters such as these because the foundation of your 'truth' is built on crap. And any discussion as to what the definition of 'crap' is with you devolves into an unending stream of rants and nonsensical 'arguments'. You don't win arguments, the rest of us just get tired of having to try and show you the light when you doggedly keep your eyes tightly shut.



FeXL said:


> Judging CM by the fact that he is surrounded by drug kingpins & murderers would certainly be unfair...


It certainly would be, since that's not "association". Nor do I cite them as sources of factual information.




FeXL said:


> BINGO!!!


Jeebus, that's annoying.


----------



## CubaMark

screature said:


> All the best to you and yours in 2016, may you all be prosperous, happy, healthy and safe.


Much appreciated, screature. _Igualmente_. Hoping that 2016 will filled with peace and pudding and puppies for all...


----------



## screature

CubaMark said:


> Much appreciated, screature. _Igualmente_. Hoping that 2016 will filled with peace and pudding and puppies for all...


Merci.


----------



## FeXL

You really want to do this? OK, let's do this. I fully expect you to ignore 99% of this but I'll do it for the benefit of the onlookers. Everyone likes a cheap show, right?

It shouldn't matter what sources I cite. Period. It could be Adolf F-ing Hitler. What matters is, "What did he say?". Is it accurate? Is it reasonable? Why or why not? 

Read my signature. Learn something about science _and_ debate. 

You cannot immediately write-off what someone says because you or someone else doesn't like him (such as you did with Tim Ball). That little action in itself told me more about you than anything you've ever done on these boards, save that you freely admit to being a hypocrite & have no issues with it. 

You have clearly illustrated to everyone on these boards that you have no credibility, period. You are willing to twist & turn in the wind as needed to win an argument. You are blatantly willing to ignore information because it wasn't gleaned from your little list of "CM Approved" sources.

You have no, none, zero, zip veracity if you are not willing to look at _all_ pieces of evidence, _no matter how humble or crazy the source_. How the hell you ever got a PhD with that mindset is beyond me.

It is not futile to argue with me, unless you have nothing to defend your argument with. Bring me something to sink my teeth into. Get me some facts, on-topic. Screeching, "But, Ezraaaaaaaa" isn't an f-ing defence. It's ignorance at worst & basic stupidity at its finest. 

Where do you fall?

Next, if Ezra Levant or Tim Ball or any of a veritable host of other sources I've used on these boards are that far off Broadway, desperately clutching at the last straw of sanity, it should be pretty damned easy to prove them wrong, using facts.

However, that's not what you did with Tim Ball, is it? You hit your favorite search engine, which is already biased against a certain sect of scientists & places them farther down the results page, entered his name & up to the top rise all the links by the politically correct fruit loops & whackos stating that, guess what, Tim Ball is a fruit loop & whacko. You then come back here & echo it. Stunning bit of research there, Mark. 

You may wish to re-examine your methodology. Just sayin'...

And, I don't know if Ezra is a liar or not, as you so strenuously claim, or any of the other things you threw into your colourful description of him, but you haven't exactly offered a counter argument to his position that, no, maybe hijabs on Canadian cops isn't a good thing.

OK, now that you know what I think of your closed-mindedness & utter inability to conduct proper research, let's move on.

So, the central point of my post, which you obviously completely missed in your haste to attack everything else about the post, was, "Is it reasonable to have female RCMP officers wearing a hijab?"

After one scrapes away the froth, the vitriol, the anger, the ad homs & everything else unrelated to the central topic, your sole contribution to said topic is a bitter & sarcastic 3 line rant that can be summed up thus: "Because they want to."

That's it? That's your fact? That's the sum total of your argument? Because they freakin' want to? 

Argument fail. Miserably so. That's like the sandbox, back in grade 3: He said, no, she said...

You can't event refute Ezra Levant. How does that make you feel?



CubaMark said:


> As any impartial observer of our interactions in this forum could attest, it is futile to engage with you on any subject. You cite sources of highly dubious veracity and when called on it, refuse to see the error of your ways.


I've always said that.



CubaMark said:


> Interesting to see *you* say this...


As do I. 



CubaMark said:


> I have a low tolerance for stupidity.


Good. Then the basis for my arguments is strong.



CubaMark said:


> I may have some frontal lobe damage from frequent banging of my head against your brick wall....


Blah, blah blah, blah blah...

Excuse me, but:



CubaMark said:


> ...and his followers, once again on the wrong side of sanity.


is an _ad hominem_.

And yet, despite this massive handicap that Ezra possess, you have no facts to refute his argument.



CubaMark said:


> Look, it's not _ad hominem_ to call out your citing of, for example, Ezra Levant as a basis for any kind of factual debate.


What truth? The man made a statement questioning the use of hijabs in RCMP uniforms. I agreed with his question.

And you still haven't provided a sound reason why they should, despite all your ranting and raving about him being a liar, nutjob, race-baiter, whatever...



CubaMark said:


> You cannot be debated on matters such as these because the foundation of your 'truth' is built on crap. And any discussion as to what the definition of 'crap' is with you devolves into an unending stream of rants and nonsensical 'arguments'.


I'm agnostic on most subjects. Now, before you go putting a whole slew of words into my mouth, that means, "Show me".

I've noted before, when I get fresh information, I always re-evaluate my position. The fact that you haven't seen much change says far more about the quality of the "light" you're peddling than my inability to change...



CubaMark said:


> You don't win arguments, the rest of us just get tired of having to try and show you the light when you doggedly keep your eyes tightly shut.


What would you prefer? "Dude, like, that was a totally awesome post. Can we go surfing now?" 

"Bingo" is succinct & to the point. Means the poster nailed it. I don't use it often but when I do I'm in complete, 100%, agreement.



CubaMark said:


> Jeebus, that's annoying.


So, here's your chance to prove that you're actually smarter than Ezra. Present some _facts_ in a cohesive argument why female RCMP officers should be allowed to wear a hijab.

Have at 'er.


----------



## Macfury

Three words: "Crooks and Liars."


----------



## FeXL

From someone working the front lines...

Asylum Worker Admits: ‘90 Per Cent’ Of Migrants Are ‘Unpleasant’, Liars, And Threaten To Behead People



> A social worker working in an asylum centre in Hamburg has spoken out about the daily realities of her job, which includes death threats, sexual harassment, aggressive behaviour, forged documents, misogyny, verbal abuse and even physical assault. She has admitted to changing her dress and behaviour in order to stay safe from the migrants, 90 percent of whom she describes as “unpleasant”.


90%, huh?

OK, let's assume that's there's some hyperbole thrown into this, just for the sake of argument. Let's assume that only half of the numbers she claims are offensive.

Best case scenario, 1 in 2 of these refugees are not offensive. Worst case, 9 in 10 are. Telling numbers for a telling problem...


----------



## SINC

Thanks again Dauphin.

Refugee flu outbreak ‘paralyzes’ Alberta social services: memo | Globalnews.ca


----------



## FeXL

Hey, it's 2015...


----------



## FeXL

German government admits it cannot account for 600,000 of its 1.1million asylum seekers



> The German government is unable to say where more than half of the one million asylum seekers allowed into the country have ended up, MailOnline can exclusively reveal.
> 
> Government statistics show that Germany registered 1.1million applications by the end of last year under its EASY system, which does not record much more than an applicant's country of origin.
> 
> German Interior Ministry spokesman Dr Harald Neymanns admitted that delays in the processing of asylum seeker applications would account for some of those missing.
> 
> But he also said that in some cases refugees may not have stayed in Germany but instead gone on to a different country elsewhere in the EU.


Brilliant...


----------



## SINC

The problems continue.

Pubs and clubs in German town of Freiburg forbid refugees | News | DW.COM | 23.01.2016


----------



## FeXL

Yep.

Gang of migrants arrested after 'sexually assaulting women and masturbating at historic German swimming baths'



> Migrants have been banned from a historic swimming bath in Germany after a gang of men were caught on camera masturbating in a hot tub and sexually assaulting women.
> 
> Several other men were seen 'emptying their bowels' in the children's end of the main swimming pool at the Johannisbad baths in Zwickau, Saxony.


It's probably just a big misunderstanding because they haven't received their "sensitivity training", yet...

Where's that vomiting-in-Technicolour icon when you need it?


----------



## SINC

Nice folks, those refugees.

Young Muslim “Refugee” STABS Swedish Woman to Death | Pamela Geller


----------



## FeXL

So, will he address the message or attack the messenger? My bet is placed...

Germany: Govt ordered CCTV VIDEOS of Cologne MASS SEX ATTACKS ERASED



> For weeks I have been asking, where are the videos? Now we know. The iron hand of Merkel erased them. The German people have no shot at overcoming this invasion unless they rebel. Merkel’s war is a stealth nazism — importing a hostile army by the millions. There is no law and order if the government destroys evidence — evidence of mass crimes against law-abiding citizens. Attacks against young girls.
> 
> When a nation abandons its women and children, as Germany did on New Year’s Eve, and covers it up as the UK did when it ignored the thousands of Muslim child sex gangs raping and trafficking in young, non-Muslim British girls, _that country is finished._


Italics from the link.


----------



## FeXL

Brutal. Ten whole days. Guess things weren't really as bad as all that back home, where the kids could go out on a daily basis...

Syrians feel 'hopeless' as government-sponsored refugees in Toronto, mother says



> Johnson said the refugees have been at the hotel for weeks and have no idea when they will be able to leave. *Some of the 85 government-sponsored refugees say they're not getting much help, and would rather go back to their refugee camps in Jordan and Lebanon.*


M'bold.

Don't let the door hit you on the backside on the way out...

More:



> Zaneb Adri Abu-Rukti, a Syrian mother, spoke through a translator at the Toronto hotel, and said she did not expect to be there for so long.
> 
> "We were told that when we arrived to the hotel that we would only be staying for three to four days maximum. However, things have been changed and we've been here for 10 to 11 days, and we've been told it could be even longer. The problem is that we have kids and we would rather be outside in a settled house than sitting at a hotel," Abu-Rukti said.


One would think true refugees, who were actually afraid for their lives & the lives of their families & children where they came from, would be feeling grateful, wouldn't one.

Perhaps they'd like to exchange their place in the queue with someone else...


----------



## SINC

And so it continues . . .

EU migrant crisis: Sweden may reject 80,000 asylum claims - BBC News

Sweden prepares to deport 80,000 of last year's migrants - The Local

Isis fighters 'virtually impossible' to detect as group continues to use fake passports to exploit refugee crisis | Europe | News | The Independent


----------



## screature

It really is a s**t storm and the current situation should not in any way be compared to the Vietnamese boat people situation, which is what those on the left do all the time, especially during an election. They are not even remotely similar, except for water and refugees. In that way they are similar, beyond that, nothing else.


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> Brutal. Ten whole days. Guess things weren't really as bad as all that back home, where the kids could go out on a daily basis...
> 
> Syrians feel 'hopeless' as government-sponsored refugees in Toronto, mother says
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> *Don't let the door hit you on the backside on the way out...*
> 
> More:
> 
> *One would think true refugees, who were actually afraid for their lives & the lives of their families & children where they came from, would be feeling grateful, wouldn't one.*
> 
> Perhaps they'd like to exchange their place in the queue with someone else...


That is not to the point IMO.

Your link speaks more about our current government and their lack of foresight and lack of a plan more than it does about the refugees if they feel that way.

Depends... Again, if they feel their treatment here is worse than what they were experiencing before they came here that is not an indictment of them, but of this government.

I thought that under JT there were supposed to be "sunny skies" for everyone.

JT has already broken his election promises when it comes to refugees and he can't even manage the meager amount that he is letting in... passing strange is it not that if PM Harper had made those promises and failed to meet them the media would be all over him like white on rice and yet all we hear is crickets from CBC and CTV and the rest of the MSM in Canada when JT and the Liberals are in power.


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> T has already broken his election promises when it comes to refugees and he can't even manage the meager amount that he is letting in... passing strange is it not that if PM Harper had made those promises and failed to meet them the media would be all over him like white on rice and yet all we hear is crickets from CBC and CTV and the rest of the MSM in Canada when JT and the Liberals are in power.


The media judges the plans of "progressives" according to their intentions. Anyone else is judged against the optimum potential results of their endeavours.


----------



## SINC

One can only hope for this to happen in Canada to JT.

Forty percent of Germans say Merkel should resign over refugee policy: poll | Reuters


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> One can only hope for this to happen in Canada to JT.
> 
> Forty percent of Germans say Merkel should resign over refugee policy: poll | Reuters


To be fair...

Merkel has let in about 1M (or there about) refugees and so they are on the front lines when it comes to the Syrian/ISIS refugee crisis.

I doubt with the meager amount that the current Government is letting in (which is pretty much on par with what Harper said he could/would do) are going to affect us very much.

BUT...

JT and the Libs said they would take in many, many more refugees than Harper. It turned out to be a lie.

This deceit should be getting much more attention than it is receiving... too bad there is no little boy washing ashore for the Canadian public to pay attention.

This is what you get when there is still a "public" broadcaster that is paid for their continued existence by the government that is and always will be controlled by Liberals.

I listen to CBC radio every day because they do actually have some really good programming and talent, even though their on air "journalists" are completely biased against conservatives.

But the programming of CBC TV is substandard and thus why next to no one watches it anymore and the funding of the CBC should be slashed and tax dollars should be directed to CBC radio and not TV. CBC TV should go the way of the Dodo IMO.

CBC TV was relevant in the past when there were only 3 channels to choose from, but with hundreds of channels to choose from now, let alone the internet, CBC TV is becoming less and less relevant.

Perhaps CBC TV could/should compete with the other cable channels and not get a "free pass" that all Canadians have to pay for. Let's see how well they would do without sucking on the Government's teat, then they would become a true public broadcaster, a la PBS, and let those that support them pay for their existence.

Rambling rant done... for now.


----------



## SINC

What a good idea . . .

Germany's Merkel says refugees must return home once war is over | Reuters


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> What a good idea . . .
> 
> Germany's Merkel says refugees must return home once war is over | Reuters


She is backtracking for political purposes.

It is a bad idea unless the war ends in under 5 years from now (not likely) because by then there will be a bunch of native born Germans to Syrian parents who know nothing about Syria and are Germans by birth and culture. So what is going to happen to them?

The parents have to go back to Syria but the kids can stay or the kids have to go to Syria, a country and culture they don't even know? How is that going to work? It isn't. 

This is a mess of Merkel's own making and she needs to come up with better ideas than this to solve the mess.

Also just to add... who decides when the war is over and what would Syria look like? An impoverished war torn country with next to no standing infrastructure or government.

I say if you bring them in you own the responsibility for looking after them, kind of like foster children, if you are not willing to be in it for the long haul then you should never have done it in the first place.


----------



## FeXL

EU officials find that most of the ‘refugees’ are not refugees. What a mess



> Even EU officials are now finally admitting that a lot – or, rather, *most – of the people we have been calling ‘refugees’ are not refugees. They are economic migrants* with no more right to be called European citizens than anybody else in the world. Even Frans Timmermans, Vice President of the European Commission, made this point this week. In his accounting, at least 60pc of the people who are here are economic migrants who should not be here – are from North African states such as Morocco and Tunisia.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

The Canadian Temper: A Warning to America



> *My parents and grandparents, fleeing starving, war-torn Ukraine, worked to the bone to earn a living while contributing through taxes to the national welfare. Many Canadians share the same history, yet they are expected to receive and bankroll a large number of migrants who will take advantage of the innumerable perks that our forebears, who fled famine and civil war and who helped build this country, had never enjoyed or even considered their due.*


Emphasis mine.

Damn straight.


----------



## FeXL

I'd like to believe that this very appropriate response would happen here in Canada, given similar circumstances. Unfortunately, I honestly believe I'd be standing there mostly by myself, screamed at by the SJW's...

Refugees Go Clubbing In Russia, Harass Girls, Wake Up In Hospital The Next Morning



> A group of 51 refugees were brutally assaulted outside a night club in Murmansk, Russia, after they groped and molested women at a night club Saturday.
> 
> The refugees had previously been ordered to leave Norway for “bad behavior” and tried their luck in Russia. What they didn’t realize when they went out clubbing in Murmansk is that Russians have less tolerance when it comes to sexual assault on local women than other European countries.


----------



## FeXL

No sex for 4 months? Well, in that case...

Iraqi migrant rapes a 10-year-old boy at a swimming pool in Vienna and tells police it was a 'sexual emergency' because he hadn't had sex in months



> A 10-year-old boy was so brutally raped by an Iraqi migrant in a swimming pool cubicle that he had to be hospitalised for his injuries.
> 
> A lifeguard immediately called an ambulance after the boy went to him in floods of tears, while the Iraqi was entertaining himself by repeatedly jumping off the three-metre diving board.
> 
> Police arrested him on the spot at the pool in Vienna, and during an interrogation, he told police that it was a 'sexual emergency' as he had not had sex in four months.


----------



## FeXL

*Because it's 2015!*

Liberals plan to build refugee camps on seven Canadian military bases -- Taxpayers will fund mosques, Korans



> The Canadian military has been ordered by Justin Trudeau’s Liberals to draft plans to house more than 6,000 Muslim migrants on a long-term basis at military bases...


More:



> Included in the Department of National Defence budgets are hundreds of thousands of dollars set aside for “religious support," including the purchase of Muslim Korans, prayer mats and foot-washing towels.
> 
> The plans also call for the construction of mosques or “worship centres," using taxpayers dollars.
> 
> The planning documents, in English and French, were released in response to a Rebel "Access to Information" request about religious expenditures by the Department of National Defence.
> 
> But the detailed Quebec budget plans also shed light on the sheer scale of the Trudeau government’s plans to set up refugee camp-style accommodations on seven Canadian Forces Bases across Quebec and Ontario.
> 
> The budget for Quebec alone totals more than $46 million for the first six months.
> 
> *For a typical migrant family, that’s a $200,000/year subsidy — not including medicare or welfare.*


Bold from the link.


----------



## FeXL

Some refugees turning down housing options in Ottawa, centre says



> Only half of the more than 600 government sponsored refugees who have arrived in Ottawa since Dec. 31 have found homes.
> 
> Nicholson said it's a slow process because *in some cases, families are turning down the housing that's being offered. *
> 
> Refugees are often given two choices when it comes to their new housing arrangements, but *families also have their own expectations about where they want to live.*


M'bold.

Serious? What's that old saw about gift horses?

Maybe they should just be thankful that they're not getting persecuted or shot at on a daily basis. If they ever were...


----------



## FeXL

Stunning.

German Students Should Take Compulsory Arabic Lessons Says Leading Professor



> A senior German educator has called for all pupils in the country to be forced to study Arabic until they graduate in the interests of the multicultural state.
> 
> Professor of Computer Science Thomas Strothotte and President of a private Hamburg university has argued that German children should be forced to learn Arabic alongside German so they would better understand the country’s 1.5 million new migrants and make them feel more welcome. He said it would help Germany become “a country of immigration, and a multilingual society”.


Shariah law, next?


----------



## FeXL

Interesting and, in many cases, long overdue.

Lawrence Solomon: Europe is planning to deport hundreds of thousands of Muslims



> In a recent reversal, Sweden now says it will deport half of its 160,000 migrants, Finland plans to deport two-thirds of its 32,000 migrants and Germany intends to deport all migrants who arrived under false pretenses – a number that could total many hundreds of thousands – as well as all migrants from Algeria, Morocco and Tunisia, which Germany now deems “safe” countries because they are not at war.


----------



## FeXL

*Because it's 2015!*

(note: November 2015 article.)

So, Mr, McCallum, what're all these refugees costing the Canadian taxpayer?

Too many moving parts to place price tag on Syrian refugee plan: McCallum



> Health concerns, security checks, housing and transport requirements are all elements of a plan to resettle 25,000 Syrian refugees by year's end set to be discussed by the Liberal cabinet on Thursday for a decision on the way forward.
> 
> But how much it is all going to cost is one detail that will take longer to reveal, Immigration Minister John McCallum said Tuesday.
> 
> In their platform, the Liberals budgeted $100 million for the ambitious resettlement program for this fiscal year, including money for settlement services, and $100 million for next year. A further $100 million was pledged to the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees.


First off, Is it a surprise to anyone that a politician cannot track costs?

Second, I read recently somewhere that the cost overruns had already hit a billion bucks. And what do we have to show for it? A helluva lot less than the 25,000 refugees planned...


----------



## FeXL

Whaddya s'pose would happen if something like this occurred at Calgary Stampede?

Cologne police reveal the number of sex attacks at this year's festival was nearly FOUR TIMES higher than 2015



> The number of sexual offence complaints almost quadrupled at this year's carnival in Cologne, despite heightened security aimed at preventing a repeat of the mass assaults that marred the city's New Year celebrations.
> 
> A total of 66 complaints for sexual insults or aggression were lodged between last Thursday, when the carnival got underway, and Wednesday morning. The previous year there were 18 such reports, police said.
> 
> Police also revealed they had to break up a mass brawl between asylum seekers and carnival goers when one of the refugees allegedly began to grope a teenage girl.
> 
> The violent incident, which left three people hospitalised, occurred at the end of this year's Cologne Carnival, which police have now confirmed resulted in more crimes.


----------



## CubaMark

*Hoax Map counters absurd rumours about refugees in Germany*








​A German website called Hoax Map is debunking false rumours about refugees throughout Germany and Austria, many of which range from the absurd to the disturbing.

Among the rumours debunked are accusations that a Muslim threw a toilet out of a window because an unbeliever sat on it, and that refugees have been eating all the vanishing swans from a German lake.

The accusations do get much darker, however, including dozens of false claims of sexual assault.

Germany took in 1.1 million registered asylum seekers in 2015, and with their arrival came lots of rumour-mongering on social media.

Hoax Map takes in these stories and counters them with official reports from reputable news outlets, the police or local government sources.

Where there's an allegation, there's a corresponding dot on the map to represent it.

* * *​
Bavaria is often the entry way for asylum seekers coming in through the Balkans, according toReuters.

North Rhine-Westphalia, by far, has the highest number of debunked rumours, which Schwarz attributes to the mass sexual assaults and muggings during the New Year's celebrations in Cologne, the state's largest city.

More than 497 women reported a sexual assault that day, out of more than 830 criminal complaints. Police have arrested an Algerian man, who is an asylum seeker, in relation to the charges.

These incidents have prompted further allegations, many of which have been proven false.

One of these accusations attracted notoriety online after a 13-year-old girl in Cologne claimed she was raped by a refugee. The girl later admitted to fabricating the story, according to the Guardian. Regardless, the lie provoked protests in both Germany and Russia. 

At this time, Hoax Map has found at least 44 cases where migrants were falsely accused of sexual assault, including sexual violence and rape.​(CBC)


----------



## FeXL

Gee, wonder if this is just fabricated, too...

‘Islamic State Commander’ Found Living As Refugee In Rural German Village



> Sankt Johann is a small village in the south west German state, Rhineland-Palatinate. Something of a rural idyll, its 800 residents live between vineyards in the shadow of a 14th century Gothic church. And yet, as SPIEGEL TV reports, this weekend it was the scene of police raids on two Islamic State-linked suspects living in refugee housing.
> 
> Prosecutors’ office spokesman Michael Neuhaus said the two men targeted by the operation are “suspected of taking part in the Syrian civil war as members of a foreign terrorist organisation”. He said there were “no immediate indications that a concrete attack was planned” but declined to give any further details.
> 
> Two houses in the village are used to house Syrian refugees, but among the opponents of the Assad regime living there SPIEGEL TV tracked down a suspected commander of the Islamic State terror group after tip offs from other Syrian activists. They had identified him as a man called Bassam, a notorious commander said to be responsible for the deaths of dozens of people.


----------



## screature

Passing strange that those on the left have no rebuttal to what you have to say.

Maybe they think you are a loose cannon or they have no rebuttal. I am not sure which.

I think the latter is more likely the case. Because if they did they would be all over you like white on rice. They certainly have plenty to say when it isn't you speaking.

You post time and again and yet they have nothing to say. Maybe they are just being polite but I highly doubt it. Their silence is just a way of letting you know that they don't care about what you think or your sources. But you are expected to listen to them and their sources. Not very polite IMO.

We all disagree on many fronts, but I thought we were here to engage with one another about ideas and opinions. I guess I am wrong. So long as it is kept civil and not personal it is what keeps this forum going.


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> *Hoax Map counters absurd rumours about refugees in Germany*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> A German website called Hoax Map is debunking false rumours about refugees throughout Germany and Austria, many of which range from the absurd to the disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> Among the rumours debunked are accusations that a Muslim threw a toilet out of a window because an unbeliever sat on it, and that refugees have been eating all the vanishing swans from a German lake.
> 
> 
> 
> The accusations do get much darker, however, including dozens of false claims of sexual assault.
> 
> 
> 
> Germany took in 1.1 million registered asylum seekers in 2015, and with their arrival came lots of rumour-mongering on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoax Map takes in these stories and counters them with official reports from reputable news outlets, the police or local government sources.
> 
> 
> 
> Where there's an allegation, there's a corresponding dot on the map to represent it.
> 
> 
> 
> * * *​
> 
> 
> Bavaria is often the entry way for asylum seekers coming in through the Balkans, according toReuters.
> 
> 
> 
> North Rhine-Westphalia, by far, has the highest number of debunked rumours, which Schwarz attributes to the mass sexual assaults and muggings during the New Year's celebrations in Cologne, the state's largest city.
> 
> 
> 
> More than 497 women reported a sexual assault that day, out of more than 830 criminal complaints. Police have arrested an Algerian man, who is an asylum seeker, in relation to the charges.
> 
> 
> 
> These incidents have prompted further allegations, many of which have been proven false.
> 
> 
> 
> One of these accusations attracted notoriety online after a 13-year-old girl in Cologne claimed she was raped by a refugee. The girl later admitted to fabricating the story, according to the Guardian. Regardless, the lie provoked protests in both Germany and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> At this time, Hoax Map has found at least 44 cases where migrants were falsely accused of sexual assault, including sexual violence and rape.
> ​
> (CBC)



Never like the facts stand in the way of a good story! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Merkel isolated as EU partners slam door on refugees.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/28645/


----------



## FeXL

Denmark separates underage spouses in asylum centres



> Couples seeking asylum in Denmark will be separated if one party is below the age of 18, Integration Minister Inger Støjberg announced on Wednesday *following reports of ‘child brides’ as young as 14 in Danish centres.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Original article in German. 

Precis: A 37 year old refugee attacked and brutally raped a 25 year old student after she left a disco in Hannover at 5AM. He called out “Inshallah” – God willing, while raping her. Afterwards, he asked her if she liked it.

Flüchtling schrie bei Sex-Attacke: "So Allah will"

Wonder if he's one of the 44 wrongfully accused or not...

h/t to Brietbart who is keeping track of issues arising from the refugee crisis.



> This page will host all the relevant information from Europe’s unfolding migrant crisis. You can follow all the latest updates below.


----------



## FeXL

Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary and Poland meet to discuss creating a blockade to stop migrants arriving from Greece



> Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary and Poland are to meet today to discuss creating a blockade to stop the influx of migrants arriving from Greece.
> 
> Czech Prime Minister Bohuslav Sobotka said the countries – known collectively as the Visegrad group – were ready to help Balkan countries seal their borders.
> 
> The leaders of Bulgaria and Macedonia will also attend the meeting in Prague.
> 
> Mr Sobotka said he would also discuss the plans with the Greek foreign minister tomorrow, ahead of a summit of European leaders at the end of the week.


----------



## FeXL

Could just as easily be posted in the MSM thread.

Left Media Migrant Rape Cover-Up: HuffPo, Indy, AND United Nations Claim Cologne Attackers ‘Not Refugees’, German Prosecutor: ‘Total Nonsense’



> Mainstream media outlets have been blasted for peddling “total nonsense” today as left-wing newspapers coalesced to claim with one voice that “only three” of the suspects involved in Cologne’s mass migrant rape on New Year’s Eve were recent migrants or refugees.
> 
> But Cologne’s prosecutor, Ulrich Bremer, has said that the claim is “total nonsense” after an interview with German paper Die Welt this weekend was misinterpreted and reported in a way that the left-wing outlets wanted, rather than what the truth was.


----------



## heavyall

The "far right" blog sites are becoming the only credible news sources that exist any more. It's nuts that there is such a paucity neutral news. Surely SOMEONE must be interested in just what happened without trying to wedge things into predetermined narratives.


----------



## FeXL

When your gov't won't protect you.

Swedish women set up vigilante 'molestation guards' in public pools to protect young swimmers in the wake of migrant sex attacks



> A female vigilante group has been set up in Sweden to patrol public swimming pools in the wake of a number of alleged sexual assaults on children and young women
> 
> Siri Bernhardsson has set up 'Tafsvakten' - The Groping Guard - after growing tired of reports of rapes and molestations at public pools in the country.
> 
> The 24-year-old from Kalmar says the group is needed because women and children in Sweden no longer feel safe going swimming.


----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ehMax

heavyall said:


> The "far right" blog sites are becoming the only credible news sources that exist any more. It's nuts that there is such a paucity neutral news. Surely SOMEONE must be interested in just what happened without trying to wedge things into predetermined narratives.


Go to the Globe and Mail website or National Post website and search around and you will see so many stories being reported. The statement that "far right" blog sites are now becoming the only credible news sources is not a strong argument. 

There is a difference between reporting on very serious issues vs. trying to promote mass hysteria and calls for World War III.


----------



## screature

CubaMark said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


You need to correct the link least as far as I can see.


----------



## heavyall

ehMax said:


> Go to the Globe and Mail website or National Post website and search around.


Two of the worst offenders over the past few years.


----------



## fjnmusic

ehMax said:


> Go to the Globe and Mail website or National Post website and search around and you will see so many stories being reported. The statement that "far right" blog sites are now becoming the only credible news sources is not a strong argument.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between reporting on very serious issues vs. trying to promote mass hysteria and calls for World War III.



Exactement, as the French would say. If you build it, they will come. 

(Unless you build it in a Wal-Mart parking lot in Calgary two weeks too soon, of course)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.



Samantha Bee is awesome, as are the rest of the crew from that left wing Daily Show. Now THOSE guys are biased, although they also make fun of Democrats. It's just that Republicans are just so much easier to make fun of. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> Samantha Bee is awesome, as are the rest of the crew from that left wing Daily Show. Now THOSE guys are biased,


Much less biased than the mainstream Canadian outlets.


----------



## fjnmusic

heavyall said:


> Much less biased than the mainstream Canadian outlets.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> Samantha Bee is awesome, as are the rest of the crew from that left wing Daily Show. Now THOSE guys are biased, although they also make fun of Democrats. It's just that Republicans are just so much easier to make fun of.


Only among it tiny audience.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Only among it tiny audience.



Tiny? You my friend are officially out of touch. Comedy Central and the Daily Show are the go to source for news for today's generation. They like the sarcasm. If you don't get with the program, some people are going to start thinking you're an old fogey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

You're out of touch, bud--_The Daily Show_ gets peak audiences of 800,000. Perhaps fogies are keeping that sinking ship afloat.



fjnmusic said:


> Tiny? You my friend are officially out of touch. Comedy Central and the Daily Show are the go to source for news for today's generation.


----------



## FeXL

*Because it's 2015!*

If all you're going to do is Pi$$ & Moan about "because The Rebel", go find me an example of this story anywhere on the MSM first. Come back with a link & we'll talk.

Otherwise, here's the story.:

The thrust is, in the bill of goods peddled by the Liberals regarding refugees, we were told that the 21,000 refugees were in camps in dire straits, dire danger, dire something & needed to get out quickly. Fine.

Except, they weren't...

REVEALED at Public Safety Committee: Most "refugees" weren't in danger



> Shocking testimony today at the Public Safety Committee of the House of Commons about the fact that of the 21,000 refugees that have been screened and are either in Canada or in transit to Canada, almost none of them came from camps.
> 
> *That’s right. They weren’t living in camps or living in squalor as we had been told and this was NOT about helping the most vulnerable*
> 
> If you’ve been following our coverage of this story, this should confirm that the Liberals don’t know what they’re doing other than rushing people through the door as fast as they can, then warehousing them in hotels at tremendous expense to taxpayers.


Related:

So, about those refugees?



> So, in other words, they weren't refugees, they were rushed immigrants.


BINGO!!! We have a winnah...


----------



## FeXL

Germany: Migrant Crime Skyrockets



> *The actual number of crimes in Germany committed by migrants in 2015 may exceed 400,000.
> 
> *The report does not include crime data from North Rhine-Westphalia, the most populous state in Germany and also the state with the largest number of migrants. North Rhine-Westphalia's biggest city is Cologne, where, on New Year's Eve, hundreds of German women were sexually assaulted by migrants.
> 
> *"For years the policy has been to leave the [German] population in the dark about the actual crime situation... The citizens are being played for fools. Rather than tell the truth, they [government officials] are evading responsibility and passing blame onto the citizens and the police." — André Schulz, director, Association of Criminal Police, Germany.
> 
> *10% of the migrants from the chaos in Iraq and Syria have reached Europe so far: "Eight to ten million migrants are still on the way." — Gerd Müller, Development Minister.


----------



## Macfury

Living in an apartment in Turkey does not qualify someone as a refugee.



FeXL said:


> If all you're going to do is Pi$$ & Moan about "because The Rebel", go find me an example of this story anywhere on the MSM first. Come back with a link & we'll talk.
> 
> Otherwise, here's the story.:
> 
> The thrust is, in the bill of goods peddled by the Liberals regarding refugees, we were told that the 21,000 refugees were in camps in dire straits, dire danger, dire something & needed to get out quickly. Fine.
> 
> Except, they weren't...
> 
> REVEALED at Public Safety Committee: Most "refugees" weren't in danger
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> So, about those refugees?
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO!!! We have a winnah...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Living in an apartment in Turkey does not qualify someone as a refugee.


You cold-hearted SOB...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Living in an apartment in Turkey does not qualify someone as a refugee.


Further to this, it does, however, explain why they're complaining about their accommodations here...


----------



## FeXL

Top Economist: Merkel’s Migrant Policy Is ‘Morally Reprehensible’



> In an interview with the Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung, Oxford academic Sir Paul Collier said that Merkel’s actions were “morally reprehensible” and it was unlikely the huge number of new arrivals would integrate into German society.
> 
> Sir Paul, who previously worked as director of the Development Research Group at the World Bank, told the paper: “Inviting all refugees to Germany was a colossal mistake by Angela Merkel, especially since she had obviously made no preparations for the resulting influx.”


More:



> One of the strongest tendencies of people fleeing warzones, Sir Paul said, is to *stick together in homogeneous communities. This makes assimilating them into wider society much harder than for other types of migrant.*
> 
> “Amid chaos, these people want to preserve their normal lives as much as possible. So they want to stay as close as possible to people from their homelands in order to maintain a last bit of stability.”


Further:



> In 2010, the German Chancellor gave a speech in which she criticised the “multikulti” concept, telling members of her party: “We kidded ourselves a while, we said: ‘They won’t stay, sometime they will be gone’, but this isn’t reality.” *She added that the attempt to build a multicultural society “has failed, utterly failed.”*


M'bold.

Curious, that. Not only the switcheroo but that it eerily echoes what PM Pompadour's old man said about Canada's multiculturalism, too:



> John Bryden’s question was “Mr. Trudeau, you were one of the key architects of multiculturalism and *now we are in a situation where many newcomers to Canada consider ethnicity before being Canadian. Is this the outcome you wanted?*” The room reportedly went silent. *PET’s response was “no, this is not what I wanted.*”


M'bold.

Those who do not remember history are doomed to repeat it...


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Living in an apartment in Turkey does not qualify someone as a refugee.


Yes, because *all of those refugees* were living the high life in a luxury apartment in Ankara, with servants delivering chocolate truffles on the hour (or at least at tea time).

_Sheesh._

How 'bout something that doesn't fit your narrative?

_Alboush arrived in Advocate two weeks ago with his wife Abir and sons Karim, eight, and Imad, six. They came from a city in Syria, where he worked as a tailor, but have spent more than three years living in a cramped refugee camp in Jordan.

At the Jordan camp they lived under strict rules, all living in one room, prohibited from going anywhere outside the camp. Anyone failing to live by the rules would find themselves deposited back on the border to war-torn Syria.

Living in a crowded refugee camp was particularly hard for the children, who are full of energy and love to play.

“When the kids were in Jordan, they couldn’t go anywhere, it was a prison for them there,” he said. “Once the kids got here, it was a shock for them but they were so happy to be here. They don’t want to go back to Jordan.”_ 

(Amherst News • Citizen-Record)​
You guys who complain about all Right-wingers being tarred with the same brush, your hypocrisy is showing.


----------



## Macfury

Don't be a dick. I said the ones living in apartments in Turkey were not refugees. You must have an enormous pulsing blood vessel on your forehead that triggers your knee-jerk rage.



CubaMark said:


> Yes, because *all of those refugees* were living the high life in a luxury apartment in Ankara, with servants delivering chocolate truffles on the hour (or at least at tea time).
> 
> _Sheesh._
> 
> How 'bout something that doesn't fit your narrative?
> 
> _Alboush arrived in Advocate two weeks ago with his wife Abir and sons Karim, eight, and Imad, six. They came from a city in Syria, where he worked as a tailor, but have spent more than three years living in a cramped refugee camp in Jordan.
> 
> At the Jordan camp they lived under strict rules, all living in one room, prohibited from going anywhere outside the camp. Anyone failing to live by the rules would find themselves deposited back on the border to war-torn Syria.
> 
> Living in a crowded refugee camp was particularly hard for the children, who are full of energy and love to play.
> 
> “When the kids were in Jordan, they couldn’t go anywhere, it was a prison for them there,” he said. “Once the kids got here, it was a shock for them but they were so happy to be here. They don’t want to go back to Jordan.”_
> 
> (Amherst News • Citizen-Record)​
> You guys who complain about all Right-wingers being tarred with the same brush, your hypocrisy is showing.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Don't be a dick. I said the ones living in apartments in Turkey were not refugees. You must have an enormous pulsing blood vessel on your forehead that triggers your knee-jerk rage.



Boy. It's a good thing for you there's no moderators here. For what it's worth, on mature forums, they don't give a rat's ass so much about swear words, but they certainly clamp down on personal attacks. Mark's point is a good one, and some of you "righties" just love to cherry pick your examples as much as anyone on the left. 

In other words, criticize the argument, not the person. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Check out that log in your own eye, fjn...

Besides, CM called me a hypocrite, so I guess he would have already been banned by the time I saw his post.



fjnmusic said:


> Boy. It's a good thing for you there's no moderators here. For what it's worth, on mature forums, they don't give a rat's ass so much about swear words, but they certainly clamp down on personal attacks. Mark's point is a good one, and some of you "righties" just love to cherry pick your examples as much as anyone on the left.
> 
> In other words, criticize the argument, not the person.


----------



## FeXL

Wah, frickin, wah, there's no mods here. Boohoo... :-( 

I hear tell there's another blog elsewhere where not only are there mods, but a veritable slew of progressives slapping themselves on the back & congratulating each other who couldn't hold their own on ehMac. Feel free...



fjnmusic said:


> Boy. It's a good thing for you there's no moderators here. For what it's worth, on mature forums, they don't give a rat's ass so much about swear words, but they certainly clamp down on personal attacks.


Mark's point would be a good one if MF had not clearly stated, "Living in an apartment in Turkey...". 



fjnmusic said:


> Mark's point is a good one,...


It's not a cherry pick. It's a statement of fact.



fjnmusic said:


> ...and some of you "righties" just love to cherry pick your examples as much as anyone on the left.


MF did criticize the argument. MF clearly noted, "Living in an apartment in Turkey...". CM clearly noted "...cramped refugee camp in Jordan."

Neither the twain do meet. CM's rebuttal is a poor one.



fjnmusic said:


> In other words, criticize the argument, not the person.


----------



## CubaMark

*Syrian Refugees In Turkey Face Exploitation, Despair As War Lingers At Home*

_Around 2 million Syrians currently live in Turkey, and while the country has made strides to accommodate refugees, many Syrians have reported an increasingly difficult life stained by rampant exploitation and bureaucratic restrictions. Their tough adjustment to Turkish society has sent hundreds of thousands of Syrians in pursuit of better lives in Europe in recent months, triggering an international crisis that has put a spotlight on refugee needs and living conditions.

“People are just basically surviving,” Andrew Gardner, a Turkey-based researcher for Amnesty International, said. “Their kids aren’t going to school, they’re working very temporary and exploitive jobs, and they’re living in housing which is barely suitable, or not suitable, for human habitation.”_​
(IBTimes)​
No doubt you'll now tell me these aren't the _specific_ Syrian refugees-living-the-high-life-in-Damascus-apartments....

*Related:*

Inside the harsh living conditions for Syrian refugees in Turkey | PBS NewsHour

2.2 mln Syrian refugees in Turkey struggling, demand better living conditions


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Don't be a dick. I said the ones living in apartments in Turkey were not refugees.


I followed the two links you posted (ugh. More Rebel bull****.). _Where do they talk about the Syrians living in Turkish apartments?_

The Rebel's Brian Lilley made a big deal out of text messages and phone calls to refugees in camps either going unanswered, having a low response, and among those who did respond, many apparently weren't interested in coming to Canada, they'd rather go home (jeez! Now there's a shocker! People who'd rather go _home_ - presumably when the bombs stop falling on said homes, eh?).

Lilley's "reasoning" is a sad bit of mealymouthed jabbering. This is who the Rebel considers to be a "journalist"? :yikes:


----------



## CubaMark

Ok - I found where Lilley gets the "not living in camps" bit (here)... from Martin Bolduc of the CBSA. I'm not entirely clear on the subject matter - since it's a sound bit / transcript provided by Lilley, and I'd like to see it in context. Bolduc talks about the 21-thousand refugees "who have made it to our borders" - which is odd, since the influx of Syrians have not fully arrived, to the best of my knowledge. In any case, Lilley's extrapolation that the people who were living in apartments were "not in any danger, not at risk" is entirely conjecture on his part. Were the apartments where these (unknown percentage of) refugees were living of better quality housing / safer than the UNHCR camps? Or were they at least as, or perhaps more, in danger of exploitation by locals?

As usual the Rebel uses innuendo, half-truths, speculation and the brilliant raised eyebrow / sorrowful shake of the head / exasperated sigh to communicate to viewers that hey, the wool is being pulled over your eyes! Don't believe anyone else! Believe me! The truth is out there! Deee dooo dee dooo deee doooooo..... (hum X-Files theme to yourself).

The continuing faith provided by certain characters in here to the credibility of Ezra's team of bull****ters continues to amaze and sadden me.


----------



## CubaMark

Also, to the point of the status of these refugees, from a Reddit thread on the topic, FWIW:

*shelleyboodles* 2 days ago 
_Humanitarian worker here. There is a lot of misinformation on this thread. Non-camp based refugees are still refugees, still fall under the protection of UNHCR and are not "resettled." A Syrian refugee renting an apartment in Turkey, Jordan or Lebanon is not a resettled refugee. We might call them "urban refugees." Resettlement is a term with a very specific meaning: it means the refugee has gone through an intense screening program by UNHCR and is having their move to a (usually industrialized) third country with the explicit approval of that third host country. It is considered a "durable solution" for the refugee, while living in asylum may not be._​
*shelleyboodles* 2 days ago 
_Also, urban refugees often live in over-crowded, slum-like conditions. They are vulnerable to negative coping mechanisms to pay rent (eg. survival sex, child labour, etc.), particularly when they are ineligible to work legally, like in Turkey. It's inaccurate to assume that urban refugees are not vulnerable._​


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Wah, frickin, wah, there's no mods here. Boohoo... :-(
> 
> 
> 
> I hear tell there's another blog elsewhere where not only are there mods, but a veritable slew of progressives slapping themselves on the back & congratulating each other who couldn't hold their own on ehMac. Feel free...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark's point would be a good one if MF had not clearly stated, "Living in an apartment in Turkey...".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a cherry pick. It's a statement of fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MF did criticize the argument. MF clearly noted, "Living in an apartment in Turkey...". CM clearly noted "...cramped refugee camp in Jordan."
> 
> 
> 
> Neither the twain do meet. CM's rebuttal is a poor one.



Has anyone ever described you as "argumentative"? Acerbic? Abrasive? They're much nicer euphemisms for a word that starts with "ass" and ends with "hole."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

I didn't post a link, nor was I referring to one.



CubaMark said:


> I followed the two links you posted (ugh. More Rebel bull****.). _Where do they talk about the Syrians living in Turkish apartments?_
> 
> The Rebel's Brian Lilley made a big deal out of text messages and phone calls to refugees in camps either going unanswered, having a low response, and among those who did respond, many apparently weren't interested in coming to Canada, they'd rather go home (jeez! Now there's a shocker! People who'd rather go _home_ - presumably when the bombs stop falling on said homes, eh?).
> 
> Lilley's "reasoning" is a sad bit of mealymouthed jabbering. This is who the Rebel considers to be a "journalist"? :yikes:


----------



## Macfury

I disagree with Reddit's definition.



CubaMark said:


> Also, to the point of the status of these refugees, from a Reddit thread on the topic, FWIW:
> 
> *shelleyboodles* 2 days ago
> _Humanitarian worker here. There is a lot of misinformation on this thread. Non-camp based refugees are still refugees, still fall under the protection of UNHCR and are not "resettled." A Syrian refugee renting an apartment in Turkey, Jordan or Lebanon is not a resettled refugee. We might call them "urban refugees." Resettlement is a term with a very specific meaning: it means the refugee has gone through an intense screening program by UNHCR and is having their move to a (usually industrialized) third country with the explicit approval of that third host country. It is considered a "durable solution" for the refugee, while living in asylum may not be._​
> *shelleyboodles* 2 days ago
> _Also, urban refugees often live in over-crowded, slum-like conditions. They are vulnerable to negative coping mechanisms to pay rent (eg. survival sex, child labour, etc.), particularly when they are ineligible to work legally, like in Turkey. It's inaccurate to assume that urban refugees are not vulnerable._​


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> I didn't post a link, nor was I referring to one.


(a) quite right - you didn't. It was a quote from FeXL (naturally, where facts go to die)
(b) You said _"Living in an apartment in Turkey does not qualify someone as a refugee._ Were they fictional, then? You were speaking hypothetically?


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> I disagree with Reddit's definition.


I don't think Reddit said anything.

And whether you disagree with the UNHCR's definition of a refugee - which could include people who *gasp* live in an _apartment_, well, that doesn't really matter much does it?


----------



## Macfury

Of course it does. People such as yourself might think of the UN as an authority.



CubaMark said:


> I don't think Reddit said anything.
> 
> And whether you disagree with the UNHCR's definition of a refugee - which could include people who *gasp* live in an _apartment_, well, that doesn't really matter much does it?


----------



## FeXL

Mods? MODS!!!

FJN is calling me names!!!

FFS...



fjnmusic said:


> Has anyone ever described you as "argumentative"? Acerbic? Abrasive?


----------



## Macfury

If only he would--(_sob!_)--attack the idea--(_whimper!_)--not the messenger...



FeXL said:


> Mods? MODS!!!
> 
> FJN is calling me names!!!
> 
> FFS...


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Mods? MODS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> FJN is calling me names!!!
> 
> 
> 
> FFS...



Those aren't names. They're adjectives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature

fjnmusic said:


> Those aren't names. They're adjectives.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have to agree but they aren't very kind or respectful adjectives.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> If only he would--(_sob!_)--attack the idea--(_whimper!_)--not the messenger...


Like I said, rarely do his CFP's not leave me with a smile...


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Like I said, rarely do his CFP's not leave me with a smile...



Hey I'm confused. Can you please explain what FFS stands for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

screature said:


> I would have to agree but they aren't very kind or respectful adjectives.



Perhaps not, but they are accurate. And they were worded as questions, which he did not answer. Is hypocrite name calling or is it fair game? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

It's name calling. You could say that a combination of the poster's actions and the ideas presented smacked of hypocrisy.



fjnmusic said:


> Perhaps not, but they are accurate. And they were worded as questions, which he did not answer. Is hypocrite name calling or is it fair game?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> It's name calling. You could say that a combination of the poster's actions and the ideas presented smacked of hypocrisy.



Well in that case there's a ****eload of people here who are guilty of namecalling. I think there are many regular contributors who need to learn how to play nicely with others.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

I simply don't care what they do. People should grow a thicker hide.



fjnmusic said:


> Well in that case there's a ****eload of people here who are guilty of namecalling. I think there are many regular contributors who need to learn how to play nicely with others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

I know...



fjnmusic said:


> Hey I'm confused.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> I know...



To quote you, why can't you just answer the question? Give me facts. What does FFS mean? Spell it out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> Hey I'm confused. Can you please explain what FFS stands for?


For Friendship Sake?


----------



## Macfury

heavyall said:


> For Friendship Sake?


Yep. FeXL stakes a lot on his EhMac friendships.


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> Yep. FeXL stakes a lot on his EhMac friendships.


He does indeed, I know, and that is all I have to say about that.


----------



## fjnmusic

Funny how he can't or won't answer the question himself. Because that would make him a hypocrite. Not saying he is one, but he would be if he answered it honestly. For frienship's sake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Pot, meet kettle...



fjnmusic said:


> Funny how he can't or won't answer the question himself.


----------



## SINC

Good grief, what next?

Amended Citizenship Act: Syrian refugees will be eligible to vote in the next federal elections – CIJNews English


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Good grief, what next?
> 
> Amended Citizenship Act: Syrian refugees will be eligible to vote in the next federal elections – CIJNews English


The article should have mentioned the Bill number which is C-6 and a link to its contents. It did not so here it is:

Bill C-6

It confirms the accuracy of what was reported in the article.

The proposed changes are outrageous, but due to the Liberal majority the Bill will pass. When it does it it will be a sad day for Canada allowing non-citizens to vote in Canada.


----------



## fjnmusic

screature said:


> The article should have mentioned the Bill number which is C-6 and a link to its contents. It did not so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill C-6
> 
> 
> 
> It confirms the accuracy of what was reported in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> The proposed changes are outrageous, but due to the Liberal majority the Bill will pass. When it does it it will be a sad day for Canada allowing non-citizens to vote in Canada.



Doesn't allowing non-citizens to vote violate the Charter of Rights and Freedoms? The right to vote and the right to freely leave the country were about the only two things that separates citizens from non-citizens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

Imagine what's going through the minds of these refugees... escaping war; enduring a harsh, deadly exodus; arriving in their place of sanctuary, and being greeted by these assholes:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






_The video uploaded on February 19 showed an angry German mob block a bus carrying refugees from the war-torn Middle-East. The event took place in Clausnitz, a former town in the eastern state of Saxony, formerly part of the Communist GDR.
Having surrounded the refugees, the mob proceeded to chant "we are the people," a phrase adopted from demonstrations against the former Communist East Germany. They also shouted demands for the refugees to "go home." Amid the terrifying scenes, women and children can be seen startled by what they saw, one boy even reduced to tears, as they are escorted from the bus that reads "enjoy your trip" above the windshield._
(Digital Journal)​


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Imagine what's going through the minds of these refugees... escaping war; enduring a harsh, deadly exodus; arriving in their place of sanctuary, and being greeted by these assholes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The video uploaded on February 19 showed an angry German mob block a bus carrying refugees from the war-torn Middle-East. The event took place in Clausnitz, a former town in the eastern state of Saxony, formerly part of the Communist GDR.
> Having surrounded the refugees, the mob proceeded to chant "we are the people," a phrase adopted from demonstrations against the former Communist East Germany. They also shouted demands for the refugees to "go home." Amid the terrifying scenes, women and children can be seen startled by what they saw, one boy even reduced to tears, as they are escorted from the bus that reads "enjoy your trip" above the windshield._
> (Digital Journal)​


I think this might be the video CM is trying to post:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> I think this might be the video CM is trying to post:


Thanks SINC - I hadn't noticed the extraneous space at the beginning of my CMND-V. Fixed.


----------



## FeXL

Imagine what's going through the minds of these Germans...surviving a war promulgated by one of the most racist dictators of the 20th century, enduring the unchecked influx of alleged "refugees", some of whom may actually be legitimate war refugees, far more who are economic refugees and in no danger of life or limb and should be handled through legitimate immigration channels, others yet who operate under a medieval mindset & think it's perfectly acceptable to treat women as chattel, not only sexually assaulting & raping their newfound hosts by the thousands in the last year alone but implementing sharia law, not limited to but including female genital mutilation, and, hidden among all of these, a few who would exact their brand of terror as they attempt to take over the world.

Assholes, indeed...



CubaMark said:


> Imagine what's going through the minds of these refugees... escaping war; enduring a harsh, deadly exodus; arriving in their place of sanctuary, and being greeted by these assholes:


----------



## screature

fjnmusic said:


> *Doesn't allowing non-citizens to vote violate the Charter of Rights and Freedoms? The right to vote and the right to freely leave the country were about the only two things that separates citizens from non-citizens.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed.

Nope. It also changes how long you have to be in Canada on an ongoing basis to be considered for citizenship... one of the most egregious parts of Bill C-6.

I am not really sure you understand my post or the full contents of Bill C-6. 

Referring to Bill C-6 from the link that I posted which was from LegisInfo , a great resource provided by the Parliament of Canada that all Canadians should be aware of, show me where those are the only 2 changes proposed in Bill C-6.


----------



## fjnmusic

screature said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It also changes how long you have to be in Canada on an ongoing basis to be considered for citizenship... one of the most egregious parts of Bill C-6.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really sure you understand my post or the full contents of Bill C-6.
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to Bill C-6 from the link that I posted which was from LegisInfo , a great resource provided by the Parliament of Canada that all Canadians should be aware of, show me where those are the only 2 changes proposed in Bill C-6.



In the grade 9 Alberta Social Studies curriculum these are described as the two rights/freedoms that are not available to non-citizens. So that's the way I taught it. Haven't read Bill 6 yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature

fjnmusic said:


> In the grade 9 Alberta Social Studies curriculum these are described as the two rights/freedoms that are not available to non-citizens. So that's the way I taught it. *Haven't read Bill 6 yet*.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you do we can talk. 

Bill C-6 

Just in the Summary there are 5 major ways in which the Citizenship Act will be changed. In total I count 44 detailed changes (I could be off by 1 or 2 either way).


----------



## SINC

Will it never end with the Boy Blunder giving away the ship?

Ottawa exempts Syrian refugees from loan repayment


----------



## FeXL

From SINC's link.



> The added burden of a hefty loan adds to family stress that often results in teenagers in those families becoming ideal recruiting targets for gang leaders, said Watts, who represents South Surrey-White Rock in Parliament.


I wonder what the added burden of higher taxes funding all these social programs adds to family stress, and how many actual taxpayers' teenagers becoming ideal recruiting targets for gang leaders, Ms Watts...


----------



## SINC

Refugees buying one-way tickets home after finding Germany intolerable - LA Times


----------



## SINC

What a surprise. 

Nato chief: Islamic State is 'spreading like a cancer' among refugees | The Week UK


----------



## CubaMark

*True North refugees: Where Syrians have settled in Canada*








_Leave it to the sunflower capital of Canada to open its arms to Syrian refugees. The modest Mennonite community of Altona, Man., population 4,123, had settled 34 refugees among its residents as of Feb. 29. The Greater Toronto Area had taken in vastly more Syrians—171 times Altona’s count!—by the same date, but few communities were more generous on a per-resident basis._​







_At first glance, most Maritime communities don’t appear to stand out for their refugee settlement. But the per-resident data reveals how places like Saint Andrews, N.B., and Shelburne, N.S., with only a couple thousand residents, punch above their weight. While refugees in many of the region’s largest cities are government assisted, quite a few small towns have privately sponsored every refugee so far._​
(More at Macleans)


----------



## CubaMark

*The Rajab family is home, at last*

_Even after he boarded the plane in Lebanon, his seatbelt buckled, Mostafa Rajab didn’t quite believe what was happening. He was certain someone was going to barge down the aisle and order him to get off, insisting there’d been a big mistake. Only when the jet made a stopover in Portugal did reality start to sink in: his family—six Syrian refugees among so many millions—were on their way to Canada. “I realized then,” Mostafa grins, “that nobody could send us back.”

Today, a few weeks after that life-changing flight, the 46-year-old father of four is sitting on a maroon couch in his new apartment: a spacious, three-bedroom unit in Toronto’s east end. His wife, Souheila, is on the cushion beside him, directly underneath a poster of a Canadian flag. “Welcome Rajab family!” it reads (in Arabic and English.) “When we reached here, we found the best people ever,” Souheila says, speaking through an interpreter. “I’ve never seen more kind people in my life.”

“Even the pizza delivery man!” her husband interjects. “He knew we were Syrians so he gave us a bottle of Coke for free.”

Their eldest son, Mohammed, smiles at the anecdote, one of countless acts of kindness heaped on the Rajabs since they arrived in early January. “Even if we become 200 or 300 years old, we will never forget this story of what people have done for us,” says the 19-year-old, wearing jeans and a grey T-shirt.








Mohammed Rajab, 19, holds up his phone showing a photo 
of his family home in Syria after it had been destroyed.​
*“This story is going to live on,” his father adds. “It’s going to be told from one generation to another.”*_

(Macleans)


----------



## Macfury

At least a generation. Then his kids will stop talking about it.


----------



## SINC

More issues. 

17 Muslim countries refuse to take back their citizens who have had their asylum� applications rejected in Germany


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> More issues.
> 
> 17 Muslim countries refuse to take back their citizens who have had their asylum� applications rejected in Germany


From that link:

_The most common reason why Germany cannot deport people is that as many as 70 percent of the invaders arrive in the country without official documentation, making it extremely difficult for the government to find out where they are originally from._​
So a supposed Yemeni is sent by Germany back to Yemen, but without any official papers or way to identify that person. What is the Yemeni government supposed to do in that case? A nod and a wink, a "hey, you're Hamid, I know you!" and say "c'mon in"?

Additionally,_ Walid Shoebat_ is a well-known wingnut and fraud. His "Rescue Christians" group is another tool he uses to fleece folks of their well-intentioned (but so poorly informed) donations.


----------



## Macfury

That's what you expect Western countries to do.



CubaMark said:


> So a supposed Yemeni is sent by Germany back to Yemen, but without any official papers or way to identify that person. What is the Yemeni government supposed to do in that case? A nod and a wink, a "hey, you're Hamid, I know you!" and say "c'mon in"?.


----------



## FeXL

Germany: Migrant Rape Crisis Worsens



> *Sexual violence in Germany has skyrocketed since Angela Merkel allowed more than one million mostly male migrants from Africa, Asia and the Middle East into the country. The crimes are being downplayed by the authorities, apparently to avoid fueling anti-immigration sentiments.
> 
> *"The moment they [male migrants] see a young woman wearing a skirt or any type of loose clothing, they believe they have a free pass." — Restaurant owner at a mall in Kiel.
> 
> * "Every police officer knows he has to meet a particular political expectation. It is better to keep quiet [about migrant crime] because you cannot go wrong." — Rainer Wendt, the head of the German police union.
> 
> *Police are warning about a potential breakdown of public order this summer, when women who are lightly dressed are confronted by young male migrants.
> 
> *Jakob Augstein, an influential columnist for the magazine Der Spiegel, says that Germans worried about migrant crimes are motivated by racism. *His views shed light on the worldview of German multiculturalism: Migrants who assault German women and children are simply rebelling against German power structures. Germans who criticize such assaults are racists.*
> 
> *Police in Cologne received more than 1,000 complaints from women, including 454 reports of sexual assaults, related to New Year's Eve. Police in Hamburg received complaints from 351 women, including 218 reports of sexual assault that took place on the same evening.


M'bold.

Yep.

But hey! All is well!

Those efficient Germans have set up a web site to instruct Rapefugees how to have sex with them



> Germany has set up a website for migrants giving explicit guidance on how to have sex and behave in relationships as part of a campaign to educate its 1.1 million new entrants to the cultural norms of their adopted country.
> 
> The site, Zanzu.de uses cartoons to illustrate the mechanics and morals of sexual behavior, how babies are made ​​and who to call if your rights are violated.


I bet all those fraus & frauleins feel safer already...


----------



## FeXL

Migrant, refugee, whatever.

'Cultural differences' led to migrant sexually assaulting child at UK train station



> Ali Abdullahi, 34, tried to kiss a 15-year-old girl on a station platform, lunged at a female passenger on a train journey and made an approach at another woman.
> 
> But despite pleading guilty to two counts of sexual assault the security guard, who came to Britain in 2011, still has trouble admitting he did anything wrong, a court heard.
> 
> *He told police he came from a conservative culture and doesn't grasp the sexual boundary between men and women in the UK.*


Said before, worth repeating.

There is no room in Western culture, anywhere, for a mindset like this...

Further:



> "It is not the first case of people coming to this country and society and feeling a combination of freedom but not entirely properly understanding boundaries which can lead to *a misunderstanding.*"


M'bold.

A "misunderstanding'? 

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## CubaMark

*Facebook post spurs donations for Dartmouth Syrian families*

_Cheryl Oake got a call two weeks ago from a friend whose daughter was playing with a child of one of the refugee families. The girl was invited into the family's new apartment.

"She looked around and there was nothing in the home," said Oake.

"No furniture, no dishes, no kitchen table and chairs, no curtains, not even a sheet to the window." 

While many privately sponsored refugees arrive to homes furnished by community groups, government-sponsored refugees have a different set of circumstances. They get a start-up budget to equip their new homes but many families hang onto the money, says Claudette Legault of the Immigrant Services Association of Nova Scotia. *Government-sponsored refugees get $620 per month for rent (no matter how large their family is) and each adult gets $238 per month for food and goods*._​
(CBC)


----------



## FeXL

Northumbria Police have charged 20 people with sexual offences as part of Operation Sanctuary



> Twenty more people have been charged with sexual offences as part of police’s Operation Sanctuary probe.
> 
> The charges follow the 13-month investigation into allegations of offences committed against vulnerable women and girls across the North East.
> 
> So far, 31 people have been charged as part of the operation and the latest charges relate to 12 victims, aged between 13 and 25.


----------



## fjnmusic

There's all this bitching and moaning from some ehMacers about refugees in OTHER countries, but what complaints have emerged in Canada so far?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Most complaints are that JT is spending billions on refugees and zero on homeless Canadians. That leaves his priorities in question.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Most complaints are that JT is spending billions on refugees and zero on homeless Canadians. That leaves his priorities in question.


1/ Canada is a signatory to the 1951 Geneva Convention Relating to the Status of Refugees and its 1967 Protocol. As such, we have commitments which governments both Liberal and Conservative have abided for 65 years and counting. (Immigration.ca)

2/ Each year Canada grants permanent residence to approximately 30,000 refugees under an elaborate refugee protection process comprising of two main components, the Refugee and Humanitarian Resettlement Program administered outside Canada and the In-Canada Refugee Protection Process. (Immigration.ca)

3/ Where was the bitching and complaining over the lack of government expenditure on homelessness (and poverty, and veterans, and seniors, and education, and health care, and.... and....) during the decade that Harper was in power?

4/ What is the intellectual foundation for linking two unrelated issues? Some would call it bigotry...


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Most complaints are that JT is spending billions on refugees and zero on homeless Canadians. That leaves his priorities in question.



Refugees ARE homeless Canadians. At least, they are now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Patience, my friend.

Not if, but when...



fjnmusic said:


> There's all this bitching and moaning from some ehMacers about refugees in OTHER countries, but what complaints have emerged in Canada so far?


----------



## FeXL

Five migrants arrested for 'groping 12-year-old girl in German swimming pool after blocking a water slide and sexually assaulting her while she was stuck on it'



> Police in Cologne arrested six men - five of them refugees - for a suspected sex attack on a 12-year-old girl at a city swimming pool.
> 
> Officers said the girl approached a lifeguard at the pool in the Zündorf district of the city at 2.30pm on Sunday afternoon claiming she was indecently touched by a man near the water slide.
> 
> The girl claimed the man and his friends caused a 'traffic jam' on the slide where he then took the opportunity to grope at her bikini top and bottom.


More:



> The men aged between 17 and 45 were arrested but later freed. They are reported to be from Iraq, Afghanistan and Syria.
> 
> Five are asylum seekers housed outside of Cologne while they wait for their residency claims to be processed.


From which they will disappear & never be seen again. Unpunished...


----------



## FeXL

Sweden: Sexual Assaults at Swimming Pools



> *Young male asylum seekers have turned Sweden's public swimming pools into ordeals of rape and sexual assault.
> 
> **Swedish politicians seem convinced that some education on "equality" will change the ways of men, who, since childhood, have been taught that it is the responsibility of women not to arouse them -- and therefore the woman's fault if the man feels like raping her.*
> 
> *More and more Swedes are now avoiding public pools altogether.
> 
> *Staff at Malmö's Hylliebadet family adventure pool _were given strict instructions not to report certain things, and above all, never to mention the ethnicity or religion of those who cause problems at the pool._
> 
> *"What the Afghans are doing is not wrong in Afghanistan, so your rules are completely alien to them. ... *If you want to stop Afghans from molesting Swedish girls, you need to be tough on them. Making them take classes on equality and how to treat women is pointless. The first time they behave badly, they should be given a warning, and the second time you should deport them from Sweden.*" — Mr. Azizi, manager of a hotel in Kabul, Afghanistan


All emphasis mine.

Yes. We've come so far...


----------



## FeXL

Syrian “Refugees” Taken in by Extremist Groups in Canada?



> Newly arrived Syrian refugees are already being embraced by extremist groups in Canada. The Government of Canada appears to be doing little to nothing to steer such individuals away from extremist groups or guide them towards the path of integration.
> 
> The Muslim Association of Canada, which claims on its own website to be followers of Hassan al Banna and the Muslim Brotherhood, is already involved. The Muslim Brotherhood, founded in Egypt in 1928, is an Islamist group that believes their form of Islam should dominate all Muslims and non-Muslims alike. Their aim is a global caliphate that will dominate all others.


Questions, questions...


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Patience, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Not if, but when...



Again, Germany, Sweden, but nothing in Canada. In other words, you're sounding the alarm about things that haven't happened here. Have you considered that we may have a better screening process? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Yes, and I immediately discarded the notion as foolishness.

If we did, the headlines wold read, "Countries Worldwide Copy Canada's Refugee Screening Process". Ain't seen none of those.

Have you?



fjnmusic said:


> Have you considered that we may have a better screening process?


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Syrian “Refugees” Taken in by Extremist Groups in Canada?


The Muslim Association of Canada is a registered charity, authorized by the Canadian Government (even before Trudeau came into office, i.e., under Harper's watch) and has among its sponsors the evil communist-jihadist promoter, _Scotiabank_.

Try again with your fear mongering.

*UPDATE: *Who exactly is the TSEC Network you cited? Their logo has the tagline "Terrorism and Security Experts of Canada", and yet no-one is identified by name, reputation, cv, nada. It's faceless. Their "about" blurb - if you can find it - says:


> We are Canadians who are concerned about the role of extremism and terrorism in Canada.


Where are these so-called 'experts' and why should we believe what they say? 

tsecnetwork.ca is hosted in the USA and its WHOIS record is hidden. Created in May 2014. Otherwise, it's a ghost....


----------



## Macfury

Scotiabank charges too much for withdrawing cash at its ATMs.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Yes, and I immediately discarded the notion as foolishness.
> 
> 
> 
> If we did, the headlines wold read, "Countries Worldwide Copy Canada's Refugee Screening Process". Ain't seen none of those.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you?



That's a pretty silly response. You have no Canadian examples of wayward violent refugees, do you? All your examples come from somewhere else, with questionable sources at that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature

fjnmusic said:


> *Refugees ARE homeless Canadians.* At least, they are now.


No they are not Canadians but yes they are homeless because they do not have Canadian citizenship status yet. What in the definition of the word refugee do you not understand?


----------



## screature

fjnmusic said:


> There's all this *bitching and moaning from some ehMacers about refugees in OTHER countries, but what complaints have emerged in Canada so far?*


Why do you feel the need to say "bitching and moaning"?

According to Canadian law, you cannot be a refugee unless you have fled one county and are living in limbo in some other country, that is just a reality.

If there are other complaints they are in error according to Canadian law.

All this ramble, but please stick to the current reality... it would be helpful to the discussion.


----------



## fjnmusic

screature said:


> No they are not Canadians but yes they are homeless because they do not have Canadian citizenship status yet. What in the definition of the word refugee do you not understand?



They have every protection of the Charter of Rights and Freedoms, minus the right to vote and the right to move freely in and out of the country. I know they are not officially citizens yet, but they have most of the same rights. There is no such thing in law as second class citizens in Canada. Landed immigrants and refugees are for all intents and purposes the same as other citizens of Canada save for those two rights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

So they are less than citizens. Thank you for confirming.



fjnmusic said:


> They have every protection of the Charter of Rights and Freedoms, minus the right to vote and the right to move freely in and out of the country. I know they are not officially citizens yet, but they have most of the same rights. There is no such thing in law as second class citizens in Canada. Landed immigrants and refugees are for all intents and purposes the same as other citizens of Canada save for those two rights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

screature said:


> Why do you feel the need to say "bitching and moaning"?
> 
> 
> 
> According to Canadian law, you cannot be a refugee unless you have fled one county and are living in limbo in some other country, that is just a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> If there are other complaints they are in error according to Canadian law.
> 
> 
> 
> All this ramble, but please stick to the current reality... it would be helpful to the discussion.



Bitching and moaning is fun to say. Sorry if it offends you. 

The point is, how many cases are there of refugees to Canada, particularly from Syria, doing violence to Canadian citizens? I believe the current count is zero. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems all the evidence presented so far by the B&Mers is from other countries.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> So they are less than citizens. Thank you for confirming.



Nope. Not when it comes to the law. If you were to say beat the ****e out of a refugee because you just don't like them, for example, you would still be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. That's the point: Canadian citizens have rights, and landed immigrants and refugees have the same rights save for two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

So fewer rights than real citizens.



fjnmusic said:


> Nope. Not when it comes to the law. If you were to say beat the ****e out of a refugee because you just don't like them, for example, you would still be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. That's the point: Canadian citizens have rights, and landed immigrants and refugees have the same rights save for two.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

All in good time, my friend. We're all drawing from the same pool. If it's happening in Europe & stateside, it's going to happen here.

As I've noted, not if, but when. Oh, & when it does, you can bet that MSM will attempt to cover it up & it will be reported online...



fjnmusic said:


> You have no Canadian examples of wayward violent refugees, do you?


Whatever you say, CM. Feel free to provide evidence to the contrary...



fjnmusic said:


> All your examples come from somewhere else, with questionable sources at that.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Whatever you say, CM.


 Excuse me?


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> So fewer rights than real citizens.



(Sigh) if it makes you feel better, yes, two fewer rights than "real" citizens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> All in good time, my friend. We're all drawing from the same pool. If it's happening in Europe & stateside, it's going to happen here.
> 
> 
> 
> As I've noted, not if, but when. Oh, & when it does, you can bet that MSM will attempt to cover it up & it will be reported online...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you say, CM. Feel free to provide evidence to the contrary...



So, no examples in Canada yet. So you're pretty much fear-mongering, exactly like Stephen Harper and Donald Trump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

What I'm doing is preparing myself for the inevitable. Hopefully, people will become educated by reading what is happening elsewhere so that we don't have to repeat the same mistakes.

By CSIS' own admission, there are at least 60 people walking around this country who have been overseas committing terrorism. How long before they contact some of the refugees or start converting weak, impressionable young minds? 

How long before a terrorist slips through the screening system?

Merkel let in about a million refugees in 2015. Look at the problems Germany is having. Better yet, look at the problems the whole European Union is having with refugees & migrants: rapes, sexual assaults, child brides, killings, terrorism. 

PM Pompadour is looking at close to 300,000 in the next couple of years. What evidence do you have that the same thing will not happen in Canada? What makes you think that it won't?



fjnmusic said:


> So you're pretty much fear-mongering...


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> What I'm doing is preparing myself for the inevitable. Hopefully, people will become educated by reading what is happening elsewhere so that we don't have to repeat the same mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> By CSIS' own admission, there are at least 60 people walking around this country who have been overseas committing terrorism. How long before they contact some of the refugees or start converting weak, impressionable young minds?
> 
> 
> 
> How long before a terrorist slips through the screening system?
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel let in about a million refugees in 2015. Look at the problems Germany is having. Better yet, look at the problems the whole European Union is having with refugees & migrants: rapes, sexual assaults, child brides, killings, terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> PM Pompadour is looking at close to 300,000 in the next couple of years. What evidence do you have that the same thing will not happen in Canada? What makes you think that it won't?



Let me know when something ACTUALLY happens. Until then, you are fear mongering. It's like you want something bad to happen just so you can say "told you so."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

I don't want it to happen. But it will. And, yes, when it does you can bet your bottom dollar I'm going to rub your nose & CM's nose all over it...



fjnmusic said:


> It's like you want something bad to happen just so you can say "told you so."


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> I don't want it to happen. But it will. And, yes, when it does you can bet your bottom dollar I'm going to rub your nose & CM's nose all over it...



Until then, carry on hating Syrian Muslims in Canada with no just cause. The rest of us call it xenophobia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> Until then, carry on hating Syrian Muslims in Canada with no just cause.



The "just cause" is how followers of Islam behave everywhere in the world once their populations reach sufficient densities. Sticking your head in the sand and ignoring it is asinine. 



> The rest of us call it xenophobia.


The rest of you are not very smart.


----------



## fjnmusic

heavyall said:


> The "just cause" is how followers of Islam behave everywhere in the world once their populations reach sufficient densities. Sticking your head in the sand and ignoring it is asinine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of you are not very smart.



And reacting with alarm to something that hasn't happened is simply paranoia. And perhaps a touch of mental illness. Muslims have been in Canada for a very long time. What kind of "density" do you think is necessary to convert refugees to terrorists? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> And reacting with alarm to something that hasn't happened is simply paranoia. And perhaps a touch of mental illness. Muslims have been in Canada for a very long time. What kind of "density" do you think is necessary to convert refugees to terrorists?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see you have sunk to a new low. Mental illnes? Really? Get a grip. tptptptp


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> I see you have sunk to a new low. Mental illnes? Really? Get a grip. tptptptp



You don't see reacting to hallucinations as a sign of mental illness? Interesting. The fact is, there are no refugees doing anything violent in Canada. And yes paranoia and the accompanying anxiety are also key symptoms of mental illness. Show me one example in Canada of a Syrian refugee showing violence in their new country.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Nope, I see that as a direct insult by you to anyone who believes that it is only a matter of time until it happens like *IT HAS HAPPENED* in every other country who have accepted refugees. Trust me, someone will show you when it happens, never fear.


----------



## MacGuiver

When something does happen, Liberals will be apologetic for the terrorist and blame Harper.


----------



## Macfury

MacGuiver said:


> When something does happen, Liberals will be apologetic for the terrorist and blame Harper.


"Progressives" only judge themselves on intention, then blame others for outcome.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Nope, I see that as a direct insult by you to anyone who believes that it is only a matter of time until it happens like *IT HAS HAPPENED* in every other country who have accepted refugees. Trust me, someone will show you when it happens, never fear.



I wait with baited breath, the same way I waited for those weapons of mass destruction to make their appearance in Iraq.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

fjnmusic said:


> I wait with baited breath, the same way I waited for those weapons of mass destruction to make their appearance in Iraq.


I suppose if I'm going to call out MacGuiver for his green Christmas grammatical error, I should do the same for your "baited breath"  (*bated)


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> I suppose if I'm going to call out MacGuiver for his green Christmas grammatical error, I should do the same for your "baited breath"  (*bated)


Thanks--I did not wish to be the heavy this time.


----------



## screature

fjnmusic said:


> They have every protection of the Charter of Rights and Freedoms, minus the right to vote and the right to move freely in and out of the country. I know they are not officially citizens yet, but they have most of the same rights. There is no such thing in law as second class citizens in Canada.* Landed immigrants and refugees are for all intents and purposes the same as other citizens of Canada save for those two rights. *
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thus they are not Canadian citizens, what do you not understand?


----------



## screature

fjnmusic said:


> *Bitching and moaning is fun to say. Sorry if it offends you. *
> 
> The point is, *how many cases are there of refugees to Canada, particularly from Syria, doing violence to Canadian citizens? I believe the current count is zero. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems all the evidence presented so far by the B&Mers is from other countries.
> *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are not sorry, you do it all the time. Repeated behavior does not indicate conciliation. Oh so you think the world situation is some kind of a joke that you are willing to play "fun" with? 

What are you talking about? I never discussed this with you. Maybe you should be talking to someone else.

Yes to date that seems to be the case. In large part due to the rules and regulations put into place by the Harper Government.

Trudeau's government has not been in power long enough yet to f**k it all up... In time he will.


----------



## screature

CubaMark said:


> I suppose if I'm going to call out MacGuiver for his green Christmas grammatical error, I should do the same for your "baited breath"  (*bated)


That is post beneath you Mark. Take the high ground the view is better.

That being said you can comment on whatever post you choose to in whatever manner you choose. It is your right.

But it is my right to comment on whatever you post here. It is just my opinion, take it for whatever you think it is worth.


----------



## CubaMark

screature said:


> That is post beneath you Mark. Take the high ground the view is better.


I didn't post this to be confrontational - I edit manuscripts and translate as part of my daily job, and I simply want to help people to use words, idioms, etc., correctly.

It's like if you're out on the town and your pal has spinach in his teeth - you tell him, rather than let him go around flashing smiles at the ladies with a big green plant on display.

It's not intended to be denigrating or critical - just informative. Is it really that unwelcome?


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> I didn't post this to be confrontational - I edit manuscripts and translate as part of my daily job, and I simply want to help people to use words, idioms, etc., correctly.
> 
> It's like if you're out on the town and your pal has spinach in his teeth - you tell him, rather than let him go around flashing smiles at the ladies with a big green plant on display.
> 
> It's not intended to be denigrating or critical - just informative. Is it really that unwelcome?


I see no harm when done politely or in a humourous manner. We can all learn from such posts, at least I usually do.


----------



## screature

CubaMark said:


> I didn't post this to be confrontational - I edit manuscripts and translate as part of my daily job, and I simply want to help people to use words, idioms, etc., correctly.
> 
> It's like if you're out on the town and your pal has spinach in his teeth - you tell him, rather than let him go around flashing smiles at the ladies with a big green plant on display.
> 
> It's not intended to be denigrating or critical - just informative. Is it really that unwelcome?


Yes, because the people here are not your students. You know better, but the people here are just individuals like you when it comes to grammar and such tiny details. The main point is to just read and comprehend what they have to say and not debate or educate based on the minutia of their post.

I know your intentions were good, but relative to:



> It's like if you're out on the town and your pal has spinach in his teeth - you tell him, rather than let him go around flashing smiles at the ladies with a big green plant on display.


It is not the same thing on a forum. It comes across as being demeaning and derogatory IMO.

Sorry if I seem tense and rude, I don't mean to... my father-in-law and dog who is 14 years old are passing away at the same time so it is a stressful time right now.

It is a difficult time and I should probably not be be posting but I have some time on my hands and so I post here as a distraction from my real life ...


----------



## CubaMark

screature said:


> It is a difficult time and I should probably not be be posting but I have some time on my hands and so I post here as a distraction from my real life ...


 Sorry to hear that, screature. I hope you have people around you for support.


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> I suppose if I'm going to call out MacGuiver for his green Christmas grammatical error, I should do the same for your "baited breath"  (*bated)



Naw, there was a hook with a worm in there somewhere, so it was indeed baited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> I didn't post this to be confrontational - I edit manuscripts and translate as part of my daily job, and I simply want to help people to use words, idioms, etc., correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like if you're out on the town and your pal has spinach in his teeth - you tell him, rather than let him go around flashing smiles at the ladies with a big green plant on display.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not intended to be denigrating or critical - just informative. Is it really that unwelcome?



Or tonsil stones on his lip that suddenly disappear into his mouth.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

ICE: 124 illegal immigrants released from jail later charged in 138 murder cases



> U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement has revealed that 124 illegal immigrant criminals released from jail by the Obama administration since 2010 have been subsequently charged with murder.


More:



> What's more, her report said that *in 2014, ICE released 30,558 criminal aliens who had been convicted of 92,347 crimes.* Only 3 percent have been deported.
> 
> Her analysis is the latest shocking review of Obama's open-border immigration policy. And despite the high number of illegal immigrants charged with murder, the list doesn't include those released by over 300 so-called "sanctuary cities" and those ICE declined to take into custody.


M'bold.


----------



## screature

fjnmusic said:


> Or tonsil stones on his lip that suddenly disappear into his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just saw this now as I was dealing with real life and death situations, rather than replying to trite comments here by you.

Just a quick question, what the hell was that post supposed to mean? It seems to me to be very derogative and directly addressed at me and my post.

Could you please clarify.


----------



## fjnmusic

screature said:


> I just saw this now as I was dealing with real life and death situations, rather than replying to trite comments here by you.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question, what the hell was that post supposed to mean? It seems to me to be very derogative and directly addressed at me and my post.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please clarify.



Well, actually it was in response to Mark's comment about spinach in one's teeth. Ted Cruz did have a bizarre thingy on his lip that disappeared into his mouth and it was totally disgusting. No one was listening to a word he said once that appeared. Not sure how you read that to be a derogative comment about you, unless you're secretly Ted Cruz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature

fjnmusic said:


> Well, actually it was in response to Mark's comment about spinach in one's teeth. Ted Cruz did have a bizarre thingy on his lip that disappeared into his mouth and it was totally disgusting. No one was listening to a word he said once that appeared. Not sure how you read that to be a derogative comment about you, unless you're secretly Ted Cruz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My bad.


----------



## CubaMark

*Halifax Syrian refugees see first-ever hockey game*








More than 80 Halifax Syrian refugees took in their first-ever hockey game Friday evening.

Saint Mary's University's men's hockey team went up against University of Quebec at Trois-Rivières in the quarter final for the University Cup in the Canadian Interuniversity Sport championship.

Ziad Khaled Alhessaw clutched his baby girl while watching the game. He said he likes the new moves and techniques used in the game.

"It's challenging. It's really nice to watch," he said through a translator.

* * *​
....students association vice president Ossama Nasrallah told CBC News before the game.

"It's going to be a really good experience — and we have seen this from the kids," he said.

"We told them we are going to a hockey game and they ask us, 'What should we do there and how does it look?' They are more than excited."

* * *​
Many in the group had big smiles early on in the game while wearing toques and their t-shirts over parkas and sweaters.

In the last quarter of 2015, more than 900 people immigrated to Nova Scotia, according to a report released Thursday. That put Nova Scotia's immigration levels at the highest since the mid 1990s, and the province's population at its highest ever, the report said.​
(CBC)


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> *Halifax Syrian refugees see first-ever hockey game*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 80 Halifax Syrian refugees took in their first-ever hockey game Friday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Mary's University's men's hockey team went up against University of Quebec at Trois-Rivières in the quarter final for the University Cup in the Canadian Interuniversity Sport championship.
> 
> 
> 
> Ziad Khaled Alhessaw clutched his baby girl while watching the game. He said he likes the new moves and techniques used in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> "It's challenging. It's really nice to watch," he said through a translator.
> 
> 
> 
> * * *​
> 
> 
> ....students association vice president Ossama Nasrallah told CBC News before the game.
> 
> 
> 
> "It's going to be a really good experience — and we have seen this from the kids," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> "We told them we are going to a hockey game and they ask us, 'What should we do there and how does it look?' They are more than excited."
> 
> 
> 
> * * *​
> 
> 
> Many in the group had big smiles early on in the game while wearing toques and their t-shirts over parkas and sweaters.
> 
> 
> 
> In the last quarter of 2015, more than 900 people immigrated to Nova Scotia, according to a report released Thursday. That put Nova Scotia's immigration levels at the highest since the mid 1990s, and the province's population at its highest ever, the report said.​
> 
> 
> (CBC)



That is so cool. The fun side of refugees that doesn't often get reported by the right wing media outlets. Above all else, these are people, just like us, learning all kinds of new cultural experiences in a new world.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Yep. That's some cultural experience...

Small Boy Beaten By Muslim Migrants, Ends With Mother’s Rage



> In a YouTube video, one German mom is taking to social media to get the word out on what Muslim migrants did to her son. Her nine-year old boy was playing soccer when a dispute occurred. The Muslims, ranging in age between 14-17 years, began beating and choking her son. Her son ended up with extensive facial injuries and a fear of leaving the house at all.


----------



## fjnmusic

Any Canadian cases yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> That is so cool. The fun side of refugees that doesn't often get reported by the right wing media outlets. Above all else, these are people, just like us, learning all kinds of new cultural experiences in a new world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap::clap: Very true, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark

To all those who say "Send 'em back", the reply must be: "To what?"

From September, 2015. Homs, Syria.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL

First off, as long as it doesn't happen in Canada, it's fine?

Second, patience, young padawan...



fjnmusic said:


> Any Canadian cases yet?


----------



## FeXL

No. Period.

Label the food containing pork? Fine. Taking items off the menu that are not a health risk? Not a chance...

Washington: Kent School District Removes Pork From Menus to Appease Muslims



> As recently reported by ACT For America, The Kent, Washington school district has changed their food options and removed all pork products, in order to accommodate Muslim dietary needs according to a frustrated parent. Dave Brabo, a resident of Renton, Washington recently expressed his concerns with the new policy to school officials.
> 
> Specifically Mr. Brabo spoke with the school’s Director of Nutritional Services, Tom Ogg, who informed him that “he was well aware of the issues (and the slippery slope) with the changes to menu options due to Muslim religious beliefs, but he said lots of Muslims had complained and threatened the school by reporting them to the U.S. Department of Education.”
> 
> Mr. Brabo was told that if the school system doesn’t “accommodate the Muslim dietary needs that their federal and state funding would be cut or pulled.” He was told that the school system may be doing this in order to better accommodate incoming refugees.
> 
> _Mr. Brabo responded by saying, “I want KOSHER food added and labeled, Christian “food” offered during Lent, and even Hindi food offered.” According to Mr. Brabo, Tom Ogg, Director of Nutritional Services laughed and said, “No”. He even cited a case of a school district in New York that had parents protest the labeling of “non-pork” products and offering acceptable Islamic food. The school district had to back down.​_


----------



## CubaMark

(a) interesting how the **only** source on this is ACT For America, one of the many right-wing fearmongering and hate-spreading sources.

(b) interesting how the March 2016 menu for the Kent school district still has Pepperoni (pork) Pizza on the menu... although I see they're using turkey bacon. Surely that's part of the Muslim Conspiracy to Create Child Jihadists in America (MCCCJA)!!!

(c) interesting how much the issue of pork on menus riles up the unhinged around here.

Yup. Interesting. Single-source, right-wing, uncorroborated, on-the-face-of-it-unbelievable-to-all-but-the-previously-enraged kind of material from the usual suspect.

Sigh. And I was enjoying being free of this stupidity. Fallen off the wagon, will try to get on again... Maybe I need a sponsor?


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> (b) interesting how the March 2016 menu for the Kent school district still has Pepperoni (pork) Pizza on the menu... although I see they're using turkey bacon. Surely that's part of the Muslim Conspiracy to Create Child Jihadists in America (MCCCJA)!!!


That's good investigative work--though somebody should be arrested for offering "Canadian turkey bacon."


----------



## FeXL

Thought we weren't talking any more. It's been so nice for two weeks. Damn... :-(

And, of course, we just can't help getting our _ad homs_ in, can we...

OK, here we go. 

1) I don't know anything about ACT, nor do I give a flying fukc. Frankly, I don't give a flying fukc about you, either. However, I do enjoy burying your arguments.
2) Likely the only reason you read about this is because the pinko, commie, lefty, progressive, politically correct MSM is afraid to shed light on it because it doesn't follow the narrative.
3) There are a myriad of reason why there is pepperoni pizza on the menu today, not limited to but including the facts that pepperoni can not only be vegetarian but also made with turkey.
4) This has far less to do with removing pork from the menu than it is catering to every fukcing special interest group with an axe to grind. In this case, probably literally. If you don't like what's on the menu, brown bag it, change schools, go back where you came from, whatever. Don't force your issues on the rest of the planet.
5) If you doubt the the existence of said issue, please, feel free to contact some of the people in the story. I'd be more than happy to read the results of your little fishing expedition here.



CubaMark said:


> Blah, blah, blah...


So was I. Put me on ignore...



CubaMark said:


> Sigh. And I was enjoying being free of this stupidity.


More likely, your meds.



CubaMark said:


> Maybe I need a sponsor?


----------



## Macfury

FeXL it says "pork" pepperoni on the menu.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> FeXL it says "pork" pepperoni on the menu.


Like I said, there are a myriad of plausible reasons why there is still pork on the menu, one of which is that the entire story could be bunk. 

If it was anybody but CM making the argument, I'd pursue the issue further. He doesn't rate that consideration from me. It ain't worth my time & effort just so he can come back with another frothing, _ad hom_ strewn hysterical rant. I feel no obligation to justify anything whatsoever to him.

The fact that he is unable to control himself while reading my posts nor conduct himself in a manner befitting an adult while responding to them speaks to his shortfalls, not mine. 

But he claims to be trying to be a better person so, in his mind, I guess that means it's all OK. Brings to mind an old saw about the road to hell being paved with good intentions...


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Like I said, there are a myriad of plausible reasons why there is still pork on the menu, one of which is that the entire story could be bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was anybody but CM making the argument, I'd pursue the issue further. He doesn't rate that consideration from me. It ain't worth my time & effort just so he can come back with another frothing, _ad hom_ strewn hysterical rant. I feel no obligation to justify anything whatsoever to him.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that he is unable to control himself while reading my posts nor conduct himself in a manner befitting an adult while responding to them speaks to his shortfalls, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> But he claims to be trying to be a better person so, in his mind, I guess that means it's all OK. Brings to mind an old saw about the road to hell being paved with good intentions...



Ironic. Your entire rant in this post is an ad hominem attack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Let's pull up a coupla definitions, shall we?

rant (from Dictionary.com): 1. to speak or declaim extravagantly or violently; talk in a wild or vehement way; rave.

ad hominem (ibid.): 1. appealing to one's prejudices, emotions, or special interests rather than to one's intellect or reason.
2. attacking an opponent's character rather than answering his argument.

OK, freshly informed as to what the words actually mean, not what the local pedagogue _thinks_ they are...

Paragraph 1: A statement of fact. No rants, no ad homs.
Paragraph 2: Another statement of fact. CM's posts are frequently strewn with frothing ad hominems. No rants, no ad homs.
Paragraph 3: One more statement of fact. No rants, no ad homs.
Paragraph 4: One last statement of fact. Laced with sarcasm? Absolutely! However, no rants, no ad homs.

Conclusion: As with your political arguments, you don't have a clue what various words in the English language mean. This is fine, many people use words they don't understand all the time. However, you'll pardon me if I point them out to you.

Therein lies the real irony...



fjnmusic said:


> Ironic. Your entire rant in this post is an ad hominem attack.


----------



## FeXL

What's that old saw about a good deed not going unpunished?

Liberal Teacher Takes In Muslim Refugee, His Colleague Finds What’s Left Of Him



> A leftist professor decided to put into practice his own liberal “open doors” policy, feeding and housing a poor Muslim refugee in his own home. However, when his colleague showed up to find out why he wasn’t at work, he found a stomach-churning trail that’s enough for anyone to abandon their progressive “multicultural” beliefs.


Further:



> Murdered by the very migrant for whom he cared, Mehdi’s tolerance for the 58-year-old Afghan refugee came “full swing” when police say they got into an “argument,” according to Bild. Upset that Mehdi, the man who gave him everything, simply disagreed with him, the unidentified asylum seeker took a rock and a large metal instrument and bashed the teacher’s head to a bloody pulp. He then dragged the mutilated body down to the basement in an attempt to cover up his gruesome crime.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, we need more like that in Canada. Fear not, JT will supply them.


----------



## FeXL

So, how are things in Norway re: refugees?

Women warned not to go out at night alone after town hit by 'migrant sex attacks'



> Officials issued the stark warning after 10 separate complaints revealed that asylum-seekers are approaching women in gangs of two or more.
> 
> Bjørn Slåtsveen, forensics section leader of Vestoppland police, said: "Each time two or more boys have been involved in the incidents. All of them are young and of foreign origin.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Let's pull up a coupla definitions, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> rant (from Dictionary.com): 1. to speak or declaim extravagantly or violently; talk in a wild or vehement way; rave.
> 
> 
> 
> ad hominem (ibid.): 1. appealing to one's prejudices, emotions, or special interests rather than to one's intellect or reason.
> 
> 2. attacking an opponent's character rather than answering his argument.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, freshly informed as to what the words actually mean, not what the local pedagogue _thinks_ they are...
> 
> 
> 
> Paragraph 1: A statement of fact. No rants, no ad homs.
> 
> Paragraph 2: Another statement of fact. CM's posts are frequently strewn with frothing ad hominems. No rants, no ad homs.
> 
> Paragraph 3: One more statement of fact. No rants, no ad homs.
> 
> Paragraph 4: One last statement of fact. Laced with sarcasm? Absolutely! However, no rants, no ad homs.
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion: As with your political arguments, you don't have a clue what various words in the English language mean. This is fine, many people use words they don't understand all the time. However, you'll pardon me if I point them out to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the real irony...




Good definitions. They also describe exactly the way you discuss other people's opinions, pretending your ad hominem attacks are really just statement a of "facts." Belittling someone personally IS an ad hominem attack. You keep using that word; I don't think it means what you think it means.


----------



## FeXL

I discuss other people's arguments, if they contain actual facts, with actual facts. There are very few people on these boards who actually accompany their argument with facts. You may not consider yourself among the counted.

If all you got is unsubstantiated opinion posing as an argument or ad hominem attacks, don't even bother posting. It's open season & no bag limit. If this pattern of behaviour persists, then you get all the scorn & derision I can heap upon you. The older I get, the less willing I am to waste my remaining time explaining life's fundamentals the average 15 year old should know to so-called adults.

If you feel belittled, look at the quality of the argument you're bringing to the table. Are there any facts? Positions, discussions, arguments, all are based on facts. Facts make the world go 'round. Are you "appealing...to one's intellect or reason" or "answering his argument"? I don't care how something makes you feel. What do you _think_ about it?

I know you don't like actual facts but if everyone actually conducted a bit of informal research before they posted to a particular thread, can you imagine the quality of discussion we could have on these boards? 

That said, questions are always welcome. So is idle speculation, provided that it is identified as such. Sometimes just taking an idea & running with it is fun; no issues.

There are several of you here on these boards who pine for the "good old days" when mods ran amuck, yet you are among the first to lose your civility when push comes to shove. Just remember, when you point one finger at someone else, there are three pointing back at you.

Finally, I'm quite clear what an ad hominem attack is. I've been subject to them from most of the lefties on these boards at one time or another. I could fill a lexicon of insults with the names I've been called on ehMac. All that does is throw into sharp relief just how weak their arguments actually are... 



fjnmusic said:


> Good definitions. They also describe exactly the way you discuss other people's opinions, pretending your ad hominem attacks are really just statement a of "facts." Belittling someone personally IS an ad hominem attack. You keep using that word; I don't think it means what you think it means.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> I discuss other people's arguments, if they contain actual facts, with actual facts. There are very few people on these boards who actually accompany their argument with facts.


I think it would be quite interesting to run a poll of ehMac members, and see who has the more reliable sources. I know where I stand on the issue....   

I'm not going to post a poll, though - wouldn't want to be accused of "attacking" the poor thin-skinned wackos in here....


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> I discuss other people's arguments, if they contain actual facts, with actual facts. There are very few people on these boards who actually accompany their argument with facts. You may not consider yourself among the counted.
> 
> 
> 
> If all you got is unsubstantiated opinion posing as an argument or ad hominem attacks, don't even bother posting. It's open season & no bag limit. If this pattern of behaviour persists, then you get all the scorn & derision I can heap upon you. The older I get, the less willing I am to waste my remaining time explaining life's fundamentals the average 15 year old should know to so-called adults.
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel belittled, look at the quality of the argument you're bringing to the table. Are there any facts? Positions, discussions, arguments, all are based on facts. Facts make the world go 'round. Are you "appealing...to one's intellect or reason" or "answering his argument"? I don't care how something makes you feel. What do you _think_ about it?
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't like actual facts but if everyone actually conducted a bit of informal research before they posted to a particular thread, can you imagine the quality of discussion we could have on these boards?
> 
> 
> 
> That said, questions are always welcome. So is idle speculation, provided that it is identified as such. Sometimes just taking an idea & running with it is fun; no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several of you here on these boards who pine for the "good old days" when mods ran amuck, yet you are among the first to lose your civility when push comes to shove. Just remember, when you point one finger at someone else, there are three pointing back at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I'm quite clear what an ad hominem attack is. I've been subject to them from most of the lefties on these boards at one time or another. I could fill a lexicon of insults with the names I've been called on ehMac. All that does is throw into sharp relief just how weak their arguments actually are...



If I were to say your arguments are childish, that would be an ad hominem argument, because it is based on opinion, not fact. And pretty much all you offer are ad hominem attacks, since you attack the person. Constantly. That's why people don't like to argue with you, and why the Anti-Progressive Thread is such an echo chamber. You gotta no respect.


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> I think it would be quite interesting to run a poll of ehMac members, and see who has the more reliable sources. I know where I stand on the issue....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to post a poll, though - wouldn't want to be accused of "attacking" the poor thin-skinned wackos in here....




Exactement, as the French would say. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## FeXL

I thought we were talking about facts, not one poor reference choice out of literally thousands on these boards.

If all it takes is one to sully a reputation, you're far worse off than me. It's pretty easy to pull numerous poor reference examples out of your history here on ehMac.

Do you want to get into yet another of your he said/she said wastes of time or do you want to discuss the facts of the topic? Or are they too difficult for you to comprehend?

Go ahead, run your poll. Popularity contest have never been my thing but, if you want your ego stroked, feel free. You're the insecure one here...



CubaMark said:


> I think it would be quite interesting to run a poll of ehMac members, and see who has the more reliable sources.


Fukc you Mark. And the hat you're wearing & the horse you rode in on.



CubaMark said:


> I'm not going to post a poll, though - wouldn't want to be accused of "attacking" the poor thin-skinned wackos in here....


----------



## FeXL

That's correct. Because my arguments are not childish. However, yours frequently are. And, that is not an ad hominem attack, an opinion. That's a statement of fact.

Recall "Rachel's smart! She's a lawyer and 50!"? Reveal all the non-childish aspects of that statement to me.



fjnmusic said:


> If I were to say your arguments are childish, that would be an ad hominem argument, because it is based on opinion, not fact.


How about a few examples of these "constant" attacks that weren't in response to a provocation or a fluff post?



fjnmusic said:


> And pretty much all you offer are ad hominem attacks, since you attack the person. Constantly.


The reason guys like you don't like to argue with me is because you don't like dealing with the reality of facts. Period. You've said as much yourself. Paraphrasing here, but something along the lines of, "I don't want to conduct research on every topic I post. Can't we just discuss things?".

Fine. I don't care if anyone on these boards engages me or not. I'm not keeping track.

Second, the reason there is no response on the APT is because the ridiculous situations I post about are, quite simply, indefensible. A bunch of whiny college kids complaining about trigger words, violated safe spaces & chalk? Pulease. What are they going to do when reality, real life, reaches out & slaps them upside the head? Fold like a house of cards. Venezuela's economic state? Textbook example of socialism at it's financial worst. $15 minimum wages? Seattle's failing example should eliminate any further doubt as to the inherent flaws but, no, there are a couple more states & our fine province who are bound & determined to travel down the same stupid path to inflation & unemployment. There is no defence of policy this ill thought out.

That's why.



fjnmusic said:


> That's why people don't like to argue with you, and why the Anti-Progressive Thread is such an echo chamber.


Love the Italian accent!

And, I'm not sure what you mean. I have no respect for others or others have no respect for me?



fjnmusic said:


> You gotta no respect.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> I think it would be quite interesting to run a poll of ehMac members, and see who has the more reliable sources. I know where I stand on the issue....
> 
> I'm not going to post a poll, though - wouldn't want to be accused of "attacking" the poor thin-skinned wackos in here....


Crooks and Liars? Or those six-year-old stories you pick up from the Facebook news feed?


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Crooks and Liars? Or those six-year-old stories you pick up from the Facebook news feed?


Hey, I'm still waiting - after multiple requests - for you to elaborate on your problems with Crooks & Liars. You've not once pointed out any inaccuracies, you just complain about it as a source.

And I didn't realize that my handful of postings of old news stuck so firmly in your craw... :-(


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> I thought we were talking about facts, not one poor reference choice out of literally thousands on these boards.
> 
> 
> 
> If all it takes is one to sully a reputation, you're far worse off than me. It's pretty easy to pull numerous poor reference examples out of your history here on ehMac.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to get into yet another of your he said/she said wastes of time or do you want to discuss the facts of the topic? Or are they too difficult for you to comprehend?
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead, run your poll. Popularity contest have never been my thing but, if you want your ego stroked, feel free. You're the insecure one here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fukc you Mark. And the hat you're wearing & the horse you rode in on.




Well that was pretty childish. Just my opinion. And I suppose you think your "Fukc you Mark" is a fact too.


----------



## FeXL

And, you know what? You're entitled your unqualified opinion. Have at 'er.

I give what I get. You wanna take the high road, got my tux & top hat. You wanna go play in the gutter, bring your umbrella. It's gonna be a $h!tstorm...



fjnmusic said:


> Well that was pretty childish. Just my opinion.


A simple response to CM's _ad hom_. Curiously, no objections there...



fjnmusic said:


> And I suppose you think your "Fukc you Mark" is a fact too.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> A simple response to CM's _ad hom_. Curiously, no objections there...


I have concluded - and this is simply my perspective based upon your ramblings in this forum over the past few years - that you're rather damaged. Given than anywhere from 0.5% – 2.5% of the population falls under the definition of sociopath, it follows that there had to be at least one in here.

There is no sense, no progress to be made, in engaging with you. I will continue to counter the material you post from wingnut sources, but that's it. One cannot debate or discuss any issue with someone who is incapable of rational thought. You continue to claim that you "destroy" other's arguments with "facts" when in fact you do neither. It's all in your head. And people living in that make-believe world cannot be helped (without medication).

So sling all the arrows you wish. Send insults of my character and life perspective to whatever end suits you. I need only to consider the source and realize that, as Shakespeare noted:

_Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage
And then is heard no more: it is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing._​Macbeth, from Act 5, Scene 5:​


----------



## FeXL

Off the meds again, Doctor?

And yet, time & again, your insecurities prevent you from actually walking away.

"I'm gonna put a poll up an' show you once & for all whose got the bigger dick!" I'm gonna let you in on a little secret, CM: You _are_ the bigger dick...



CubaMark said:


> blah, blah, blah...


----------



## zen.state

I'm all for immigration to Canada, but the screening process needs to be more thorough, and the numbers need to be reduced a bit. 

Last I heard, Canada was letting about 100,000 people per year into the nation, which seems a lot for a nation of only 34-35 million. Too much immigration creates more unemployment, and more government reliance. Not very good for the economy and budget.

Also, there is a growing number of Americans that want to become Canadian, and many of them seem to think that they can just decide to live here without involving immigration. Stunningly ignorant. I have met several around metro Van.


----------



## Macfury

zen.state said:


> I'm all for immigration to Canada, but the screening process needs to be more thorough, and the numbers need to be reduced a bit.
> 
> Last I heard, Canada was letting about 100,000 people per year into the nation, which seems a lot for a nation of only 34-35 million. Too much immigration creates more unemployment, and more government reliance. Not very good for the economy and budget.


It only depresses the price of labour, so it is of no real benefit to the country. Immigration does benefit the Ponzi scheme of CPP which requires constantly increasing the population--time to rebalance that program so that it no longer requires such a massive influx of people to support it.


----------



## Dr.G.

zen.state said:


> I'm all for immigration to Canada, but the screening process needs to be more thorough, and the numbers need to be reduced a bit.
> 
> Last I heard, Canada was letting about 100,000 people per year into the nation, which seems a lot for a nation of only 34-35 million. Too much immigration creates more unemployment, and more government reliance. Not very good for the economy and budget.
> 
> Also, there is a growing number of Americans that want to become Canadian, and many of them seem to think that they can just decide to live here without involving immigration. Stunningly ignorant. I have met several around metro Van.


We are trying to attract US immigrants to come here to Nova Scotia.


----------



## zen.state

Macfury said:


> It only depresses the price of labour, so it is of no real benefit to the country. Immigration does benefit the Ponzi scheme of CPP which requires constantly increasing the population--time to rebalance that program so that it no longer requires such a massive influx of people to support it.


True, but refugees can't work, at least not legally, without a permit. Same with landed immigrants. Only citizens and permanent residents can legally work.

So all those people become reliant on the gov.


----------



## eMacMan

zen.state said:


> I'm all for immigration to Canada, but the screening process needs to be more thorough, and the numbers need to be reduced a bit.
> 
> Last I heard, Canada was letting about 100,000 people per year into the nation, which seems a lot for a nation of only 34-35 million. Too much immigration creates more unemployment, and more government reliance. Not very good for the economy and budget.
> 
> Also, there is a growing number of Americans that want to become Canadian, and many of them seem to think that they can just decide to live here without involving immigration. Stunningly ignorant. I have met several around metro Van.


The FATCA-IGA signed, sealed and delivered by the Harpo regime and not repealed by the Dauphin, gives the IRS Canada's blessing to put a "hit" on the bank account of any American who tries to escape the Gulag. 

American citizenship has become a mill stone that cannot be easily shed!


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Off the meds again, Doctor?
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, time & again, your insecurities prevent you from actually walking away.
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm gonna put a poll up an' show you once & for all whose got the bigger dick!" I'm gonna let you in on a little secret, CM: You _are_ the bigger dick...



I think Mark's got a point here, FeXL. You do seem to get defensive in pretty much everything you post. You seem to be spooking for a fight. I wonder if you are able to just talk without going in the attack? It must be draining to have so much anger so much of the time. I'm not saying this to be an asshole. There's got to be a civil side to you somewhere.


----------



## heavyall

Macfury said:


> It only depresses the price of labour, so it is of no real benefit to the country.


It has always amused me that the left, who so often claim to be the voice of labour, are usually in favour of increased immigration. The same folks who complain that wages aren't high enough want to enact policies that keep them low.


----------



## zen.state

heavyall said:


> It has always amused me that the left, who so often claim to be the voice of labour, are usually in favour of increased immigration. The same folks who complain that wages aren't high enough want to enact policies that keep them low.


The pro-labour parties are typically more socialist left, not the usual liberal left. The old Labour party in the UK is a good example, but they dropped the socialist angle years ago.


----------



## FeXL

Oh, I jes' luvs it when you impersonate a counsellor.

OK, let's play your game. CM has noted on these boards he doesn't like me. That already narrows down the chances of him being civil with me. CM has also noted on these boards that he's a hypocrite (and he's fine with it), that he cannot treat me politely. That, somehow, he gets sucked up into the moment & has to respond. 

Why, after swearing me off entirely 2 weeks ago, he couldn't help himself & had to jump back down my throat a couple days back. Whose got the problem?

Somehow, I'm sure it's all my fault. 

That said, there's this little thing I've brought up any number of times on these boards. It's called "Cause & Effect". Look at the cause & wonder no longer why there's the effect. For the penultimate time, I give what I get. 

Not long ago I found & posted a sizeable, month long collection of what he termed "fair & balanced" posts to me and others. I relinked to it recently. Take a look at it. Whose the angry one? CM is p!$$ed off at the whole world. I wonder what it's like to to be wife & children to that. 

Pull his last 20 or 30 responses to me & show me one, a single, shining example, of CM being civil to me. I'll wait...



fjnmusic said:


> I think Mark's got a point here, FeXL. You do seem to get defensive in pretty much everything you post.


Well, wonder no more...

And only yesterday. Huh...

Know why? Because, save a small _ad hominem_ transgression which was dealt with, there was no name calling, no red herrings, no attitude, no name calling, no history of verbal attacks going back years, no frothing, no name calling, no obfuscation, no chasing white rabbits down holes, no changing of topic, no name calling...

Oh, here's another one. From today, no less.

Wait, one more from today!

Get the point?

I. Gave. What. I. Got.

And, rarely is it anger. Usually I'm laughing my backside off at the sheer stupidity of a grown man not in control of his emotions. And, especially when he wanted to post a poll to massage his ego with. 

Hey, CM, go ahead! Like I care how many people on these boards, or anywhere else for that matter, agree with me. That's the difference between codependent & independent, between insecure & confidant. You need constant reassurance from a fawning public that everything is OK. Me, I look up every so often and if there's no smoke, there's no fire. Who cares? Back to the task at hand. Don't care if there's an audience. Usually prefer it without one. 



fjnmusic said:


> I wonder if you are able to just talk without going in the attack? It must be draining to have so much anger so much of the time.


There is. See examples above. You just won't see it with people who strike out at me first.



fjnmusic said:


> There's got to be a civil side to you somewhere.


----------



## Macfury

I'd agree with one thing you said, FeXL--I'm never mad at these blokes, even when they're swearing and fuming. Sometimes I show the exchanges to my kid, so he can have a big laugh.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> CM has noted on these boards he doesn't like me.


True. Then again, I don't like anyone who tells me to Fcuk off.



FeXL said:


> That already narrows down the chances of him being civil with me.


I try, but you make it _so hard_....



FeXL said:


> CM has also noted on these boards that he's a hypocrite (and he's fine with it),


*Let he who is without sin.....*



FeXL said:


> Why, after swearing me off entirely 2 weeks ago, he couldn't help himself & had to jump back down my throat a couple days back. Whose got the problem?


As I mentioned earlier, I want to not have to deal with this crap - tit-for-tat, dealing with your _boo-hoo he's ad homining me again mommy!_ - sort of sh**, and limit myself to countering your lies, allegations drawn from the fringiest of wacko corners of the web, etc. ehMac isn't your personal liar's club. I detect that even some folks who generally agree with you on some points in here are getting pretty severe headaches from rolling their eyes at the stuff you post.



FeXL said:


> Somehow, I'm sure it's all my fault.


What's that thing you do all the time, that drives me nuts? Oh yes... BING! BING BING! BING! WE HAVE A WINNAH!! or was it BINGO!!!! ? Whatever....



FeXL said:


> That said, there's this little thing I've brought up any number of times on these boards. It's called "Cause & Effect".


Yes. You cause a s**tstorm by posting false, inflammatory or insulting material in here and the effect is pushback from me whenever slopbucket with your name on it fills beyond a point that I can tolerate. 



FeXL said:


> ....there was no name calling....


Fukc you Mark. And the hat you're wearing & the horse you rode in on.

Yup. XX)


----------



## fjnmusic

Well, there's my point. In other forums you have a third party who isn't aligned with either of the feuding parties who tells people to take a time out when they can't play nicely. The mayor of ehMac put me on a timeout once and I probably deserved it. Absent a clear set of parameters for what constitutes civil behaviour and what doesn't, I observe over and over that, no, people unfortunately don't police themselves very well. And so once promising threads become hotbeds of insults and insinuations, simply because kids can't figure out how to play nicely together. If winning the argument becomes more important than respecting the other person's feelings, we have problems. And this happens far too often now on ehMac, in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Well, there's my point. In other forums you have a third party who isn't aligned with either of the feuding parties who tells people to take a time out when they can't play nicely. The mayor of ehMac put me on a timeout once and I probably deserved it. Absent a clear set of parameters for what constitutes civil behaviour and what doesn't, I observe over and over that, no, people unfortunately don't police themselves very well. And so once promising threads become hotbeds of insults and insinuations, simply because kids can't figure out how to play nicely together. If winning the argument becomes more important than respecting the other person's feelings, we have problems. And this happens far too often now on ehMac, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reasonable and valid points, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## FeXL

Then quit calling me wacko. Or any other names.



CubaMark said:


> True. Then again, I don't like anyone who tells me to Fcuk off.


<sniff!>

Your shortfalls. Deal with 'em.



CubaMark said:


> I try, but you make it _so hard_....


You quoting scripture? BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!



CubaMark said:


> *Let he who is without sin.....*


The only time I say that is when you do it. Oh, wait...



CubaMark said:


> As I mentioned earlier, I want to not have to deal with this crap - tit-for-tat, dealing with your _boo-hoo he's ad homining me again mommy!_ - sort of sh**,


Fukc you. I don't lie. And, I don't knowingly spread lies, either.

You may not like what I link to but if there is any untruth, it's not me saying it. It's a quote coming directly from the link, not my mouth. 



CubaMark said:


> and limit myself to countering your lies, allegations drawn from the fringiest of wacko corners of the web, etc. ehMac isn't your personal liar's club.


And I care how? Life is a popularity contest for _you_. Not me.



CubaMark said:


> I detect that even some folks who generally agree with you on some points in here are getting pretty severe headaches from rolling their eyes at the stuff you post.


You're so twisted & angry you don't even know what it is. Get help.



CubaMark said:


> What's that thing you do all the time, that drives me nuts? Oh yes... BING! BING BING! BING! WE HAVE A WINNAH!! or was it BINGO!!!! ? Whatever....


Really? Kind of like all the false, inflammatory, insulting material that you post? 

If you can't deal with my posts in a fashion amenable to this blog, put me on ignore. Once more, your issues, not mine.

Learn something about communication: _If you dealt with these things on a regular basis in a civil manner, they wouldn't build up to a point where there's an eruption & you strike out at me._



CubaMark said:


> Yes. You cause a s**tstorm by posting false, inflammatory or insulting material in here and the effect is pushback from me whenever slopbucket with your name on it fills beyond a point that I can tolerate.


Really? Are all you guys on the left so thick that you can't see action & reaction? Or is it just you? I even quoted the part of the post where you called me wacko when I told you that & you still can't draw a connection.

I can't make it any clearer: You swing at me, I swing back. Bigger, stronger, faster. Little trick I learned in grade school after putting up with the school bully for years. Never bothered me again...

Don't like being told to fukc off? Quit calling me wacko. Or anything else.



CubaMark said:


> Fukc you Mark. And the hat you're wearing & the horse you rode in on.


----------



## FeXL

Obviously, again , this is directed at me.

I was on the receiving end of some of that impartial 3rd party justice that you long for more than once & I can tell you flat out often it wasn't impartial nor justice.



fjnmusic said:


> Well, there's my point. In other forums you have a third party who isn't aligned with either of the feuding parties who tells people to take a time out when they can't play nicely.


Some people are incapable of not instigating issues. Others of us merely respond in kind. So, whose to blame? Cause or effect? 

Where's that 24 carat impartiality you speak of?



fjnmusic said:


> Absent a clear set of parameters for what constitutes civil behaviour and what doesn't, I observe over and over that, no, people unfortunately don't police themselves very well.


I've pointed out the obvious cause, I've offered solutions. I can't make the horse drink.

For two weeks there was none of this. All of a sudden the volcano erupts & somehow, because I responded in kind, it's my fault.

Ain't interested in playing that game. If I'm attacked, I swing back. Literally, figuratively. I've been kicked in the nuts too many times trying to give hugs to people who have no interest in being civil. 



fjnmusic said:


> And so once promising threads become hotbeds of insults and insinuations, simply because kids can't figure out how to play nicely together.


How is the argument furthered by calling someone a wacko? Or a liar? Or a veritable host of other names?



fjnmusic said:


> If winning the argument becomes more important than respecting the other person's feelings, we have problems.


----------



## FeXL

Just as I predicted...

Parents worried over school kids’ brutality at Chebucto Heights Elementary School



> is in Grade 3, was choked on Monday and Thursday last week by two refugee boys. A chain was used on both occasions, but she cannot confirm the size or strength of the chain. She said one boy yelled “Muslims rule the world” while choking her daughter.


Satisfied, FJN?


----------



## zen.state

group hug!


----------



## zen.state

In all seriousness... CI needs to to make the entries count a little more. There are still way too many deportations. 

I'm certainly not against deportation if deserved, but the screening process needs to actually slow down more than it already is. IMO it's simply not thorough enough. Deportations should be well below 1%. I'm not sure of the current rate, but I know it's higher than that.

A nation is an exclusive club, and you need to properly screen every new member.

A solution? Lower the yearly entries by 5-10% and spend more time on the ones you're letting in.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Just as I predicted...
> 
> 
> 
> Parents worried over school kids’ brutality at Chebucto Heights Elementary School
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satisfied, FJN?



From the same article:



> Missy said the school’s response to this and other on-field violence was to cancel intramurals and soccer. But cancelling of recreational activity is not beneficial to students like Missy’s son who has ADHD and relies heavily on physical activity.
> 
> “Soccer is what gets my son through the day,” she said.
> 
> When asked about the violence at Chebucto Heights, Hadley said he couldn’t confirm whether an individual student had been involved in any behaviour that broke the board’s code of conduct.
> 
> He said there’s no connection between the cancellation of extracurricular activities and any violent behaviour. “There's a term teacher at Chebucto Heights that is finished their term in the next week or so, and they just finished the unit on soccer,” he said. Intramurals will resume in May when the next term teacher begins.


Not sure what you mean by "satisfied"—odd choice of words. I detest violence in all forms. I also detest fearmongering, which is all you have been doing since the Syrian refugee program was announced. If a student is being bullied, it's a terrible thing and must be dealt with. 

However, schoolyard bullying, as I'm sure you're aware, does not begin or end with refugee students. I believe some of the other parent comments, such as increasing the number of ESL teachers is a good way to begin to address this potential problem. That being said, it seems this story needs further corroboration, as parents can sometimes jump to conclusions about what's going on, such as why intramural a and soccer was cancelled. It lessens credibility.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Just as I predicted...
> 
> Parents worried over school kids’ brutality at Chebucto Heights Elementary School
> 
> Satisfied, FJN?


Although I suspect it won't matter one little bit, you may want to read this (*Crude Language Advisory*):

*The Chronicle Herald’s scab newsroom actually published this*

At 12:01 am this morning the newsroom strike at the Chronicle Herald officially entered its 12th week. To celebrate the occasion an anonymous scab reporter at the Herald wrote the craziest ****ing thing to come out of the paper since the strike began. The story is absolutely incredible – by which I mean it lacks any credibility at all. But it’s also dangerous and xenophobic and plays into the worst stereotypes about muslims, children of colour and immigrants in general.

Racists will use this as proof that immigrants are some sort of otherworldy demons, children from a war torn region of the world who are trying to fit in in a new country have been slandered by anonymous parents talking to an anonymous hack reporter and the Herald has proven definitively that as long as this strike is ongoing it hasn’t just lost its title as Nova Scotia’s paper of record but that it is barely even a newspaper at all.

* * *​
This is some Breitbart or Infowars ****. How did a reporter and an editor, even a scab reporter and scab editor, read this and decide that you can publish it? They assaulted her TWICE using a chain? On the playground? Two days apart they assaulted another student with a chain and tried to choke her to death?!

Was it the same chain? Was it hidden somewhere on site or did they carry it in their bags? Were they riding some sort of War Rig like in Mad Max: Fury Road? Why didn’t the reporter ask these question? Importantly our intrepid journalist friend did make sure to ask if Missy could confirm the size or exact work load limit of the chain. (I am going to go out on a limb and assume that she can’t do either of those things because it doesn’t ****ing exist)

I almost don’t even want to acknowledge the idea that the kids yelled “MUSLIMS RULE THE WORLD!” It’s the most outlandish part of the story and the part that should have made the reporter hang up the phone. First, as the article later mentions, the kids don’t even really speak English. That’s an unlikely first sentence for an immigrant child and is more likely to come from the mind of a racist talking to an incompetent reporter. Second, it’s a pretty unlikely thing to just blurt out in heat of the moment. Don’t believe me? Try yelling “MUSLIMS RULE THE WORLD” out loud. Right now. Do it. And try not to laugh afterwards. Just listen to how ****ing insane it sounds.​
(A Culture of Defeat)

Also check the follow-up post, which boils down to: _"People who are already bigots are using this to re-enforce their twisted world view. Sloppy reporting and fearmongering has already become fuel for anti-immigrant garbage humans. Excellent work, Chronicle Herald scabs."_

XX)


----------



## Macfury

"Scab" reporter? Give me a break.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> "Scab" reporter? Give me a break.


scab |skab|
_noun_

informal  
• derogatory _a person who .... takes over the job responsibilities of a striking worker._


The Scab | Industrial Workers of the World
Why Are People Who Cross Picket Lines Called "Scabs"? | Mental Floss


----------



## Macfury

Why should a worker not take over the job of someone who voluntarily withdraws their services?


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> Although I suspect it won't matter one little bit, you may want to read this (*Crude Language Advisory*):
> 
> 
> 
> *The Chronicle Herald’s scab newsroom actually published this*
> 
> 
> 
> At 12:01 am this morning the newsroom strike at the Chronicle Herald officially entered its 12th week. To celebrate the occasion an anonymous scab reporter at the Herald wrote the craziest ****ing thing to come out of the paper since the strike began. The story is absolutely incredible – by which I mean it lacks any credibility at all. But it’s also dangerous and xenophobic and plays into the worst stereotypes about muslims, children of colour and immigrants in general.
> 
> 
> 
> Racists will use this as proof that immigrants are some sort of otherworldy demons, children from a war torn region of the world who are trying to fit in in a new country have been slandered by anonymous parents talking to an anonymous hack reporter and the Herald has proven definitively that as long as this strike is ongoing it hasn’t just lost its title as Nova Scotia’s paper of record but that it is barely even a newspaper at all.
> 
> 
> 
> * * *​
> 
> 
> This is some Breitbart or Infowars ****. How did a reporter and an editor, even a scab reporter and scab editor, read this and decide that you can publish it? They assaulted her TWICE using a chain? On the playground? Two days apart they assaulted another student with a chain and tried to choke her to death?!
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the same chain? Was it hidden somewhere on site or did they carry it in their bags? Were they riding some sort of War Rig like in Mad Max: Fury Road? Why didn’t the reporter ask these question? Importantly our intrepid journalist friend did make sure to ask if Missy could confirm the size or exact work load limit of the chain. (I am going to go out on a limb and assume that she can’t do either of those things because it doesn’t ****ing exist)
> 
> 
> 
> I almost don’t even want to acknowledge the idea that the kids yelled “MUSLIMS RULE THE WORLD!” It’s the most outlandish part of the story and the part that should have made the reporter hang up the phone. First, as the article later mentions, the kids don’t even really speak English. That’s an unlikely first sentence for an immigrant child and is more likely to come from the mind of a racist talking to an incompetent reporter. Second, it’s a pretty unlikely thing to just blurt out in heat of the moment. Don’t believe me? Try yelling “MUSLIMS RULE THE WORLD” out loud. Right now. Do it. And try not to laugh afterwards. Just listen to how ****ing insane it sounds.​
> 
> 
> (A Culture of Defeat)
> 
> 
> 
> Also check the follow-up post, which boils down to: _"People who are already bigots are using this to re-enforce their twisted world view. Sloppy reporting and fearmongering has already become fuel for anti-immigrant garbage humans. Excellent work, Chronicle Herald scabs."_
> 
> 
> 
> XX)




Thanks, Mark. Yes, now I am satisfied.


----------



## heavyall

Let's see. Article that the ownership and management of the Chronicle-Herald is still standing by enough to keep online vs. far-left pro-union blogger with an axe to grind against "scabs". Blogger ridicules the article, but provides no contrary evidence. OK then.


----------



## fjnmusic

heavyall said:


> Let's see. Article that the ownership and management of the Chronicle-Herald is still standing by enough to keep online vs. far-left pro-union blogger with an axe to grind against "scabs". Blogger ridicules the article, but provides no contrary evidence. OK then.



Let's see: do you think reporters should attach their names to the stories they write? Do you think "Missy's" account sounds credible? Again, some corroboration for this story is needed.

Or to put it another way: why have no reputable news agencies picked up this story? And please, we're not counting the Rebel Media as a reputable news agency. If the story is genuine, then someone ought to be reporting on it.


----------



## CubaMark

heavyall said:


> Let's see. Article that the* ownership and management of the Chronicle-Herald is still standing by enough to keep online* vs. far-left pro-union blogger with an axe to grind against "scabs". Blogger ridicules the article, but provides no contrary evidence. OK then.


And..... *Nope*.

_But this morning, the headline on the online version of the article has been changed to “Chebucto Heights bullying worries parents” and the allegations that a chain was used in an attack and that the boys yelled “Muslims ruled the world” have been removed. The paragraph now reads:




Missy said her daughter, who is in Grade 3, was choked on Monday and Thursday last week by two refugee boys. School staff intervened, but to her knowledge, the students were not disciplined further.

Click to expand...

There is no editorial note explaining the changes. I’ve archived the original article here, and the revised article here. I’ll update this page if there are further revisions. 

*Update: *the article has now been removed completely. There is still no explanation.

** * **​
Surely an attack with a chain would be reported to the police, no? Last night, I asked the police department if they had any record of such an attack, and spokesperson Lauren Leal responded this morning as follows:




I looked at the calls from Jan 2016 to present and did not find an incident that correlates with what is described in the article. We did receive one complaint from a parent who reported an assault that occurred on February 19 involving a six-year-old assaulting another six-year-old. We have limited information, as the parent reported for information purposes only and requested no further police action.

Click to expand...

At best, then, we have a parent who was so concerned about an alleged attack with a chain that she called the local newspaper, but not so concerned that she would call the police.

Without an editor’s note explaining the changes, we’re left with guesswork.
_​(The Halifax Examiner)​
And do read through Bousquet's article to see the usual bigoted reaction from Ezra and the usual suspects, who are quick to put their worst possible spin on (supposed) events, while tossing any kind of integrity they might claim to possess out the window.

But really, what more to we expect of people of his ilk?


----------



## CubaMark

And now, if you follow the link to that story, this is what you get:

*THIS STORY HAS BEEN REMOVED: Chebucto Heights bullying worries parents*
THE CHRONICLE HERALD 

Published April 8, 2016 - 8:01pm 
Last Updated April 10, 2016 - 10:53am

This story has been removed. Bullying is a sensitive subject. So is the integration of newcomers, particularly those who have faced challenges, even trauma, on their way here. Our story was incomplete. More work needs to be done and will be done before the story is republished. We should have done better and we will.​


----------



## heavyall

CubaMark said:


> And now, if you follow the link to that story, this is what you get:
> 
> *THIS STORY HAS BEEN REMOVED: Chebucto Heights bullying worries parents*
> THE CHRONICLE HERALD
> 
> Published April 8, 2016 - 8:01pm
> Last Updated April 10, 2016 - 10:53am
> 
> This story has been removed. Bullying is a sensitive subject. So is the integration of newcomers, particularly those who have faced challenges, even trauma, on their way here. Our story was incomplete. More work needs to be done and will be done before the story is republished. We should have done better and we will.​


Bullying is a sensitive subject -- and they just caved in to bullying from pro-union activists.


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> Let's see: do you think reporters should attach their names to the stories they write? Do you think "Missy's" account sounds credible? Again, some corroboration for this story is needed.



I agree there. The practice of unnamed writers and unnamed sources is rampant in our media, and it should not be allowed. I just wonder if you felt the same way when "a source" told you things about how autocratic Harper supposedly was? I don't mean that to deflect the conversation to another subject, I honestly want to know -- does that practice bother you universally, or just selectively?

Nothing wrong with doing more updates -- they absolutely should fill out the story, just like everyone else does when they get more information.



> Or to put it another way: why have no reputable news agencies picked up this story? And please, we're not counting the Rebel Media as a reputable news agency. If the story is genuine, then someone ought to be reporting on it.


No one else is carrying the story that Sinc is posting about in St Albert either. No one other than Wired picked up the Gizmondo fraud case, no one other than the Rebel reports on many important cases. Not every one publishes everything.

But YES, as long as you count CBC as reputable, we most certainly are counting The Rebel as one as well.


----------



## CubaMark

heavyall said:


> I agree there. The practice of unnamed writers and unnamed sources is rampant in our media, and it should not be allowed.


It's "allowed" in this context because the people the Chronicle-Herald has hired as "reporters" are crossing a picket line by providing them with content. Without knowing *who* the 'reporter' is, we have no way to know if they're actually someone with journalistic training (though that appears to matter less and less to blogger blowhards and their fans these days who could give a rat's ass about fact-checking). Many students at the Kings College journalism school in Halifax were approached by the Herald management to work -unnamed- during the strike.


----------



## CubaMark

heavyall said:


> Bullying is a sensitive subject -- and they just caved in to bullying from pro-union activists.


Seriously? That's your takeaway from this?   :yikes:


----------



## fjnmusic

heavyall said:


> I agree there. The practice of unnamed writers and unnamed sources is rampant in our media, and it should not be allowed. I just wonder if you felt the same way when "a source" told you things about how autocratic Harper supposedly was? I don't mean that to deflect the conversation to another subject, I honestly want to know -- does that practice bother you universally, or just selectively?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with doing more updates -- they absolutely should fill out the story, just like everyone else does when they get more information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one else is carrying the story that Sinc is posting about in St Albert either. No one other than Wired picked up the Gizmondo fraud case, no one other than the Rebel reports on many important cases. Not every one publishes everything.
> 
> 
> 
> But YES, as long as you count CBC as reputable, we most certainly are counting The Rebel as one as well.




Opinion masquerading as truth bothers me at all times, yes. So does editorializing in an article that is supposed to be reporting only. Any time there was an attack on Herr Harper I always considered the source.


----------



## CubaMark

_Oh for the love of.... _that moron Ezra actually went to Halifax for this story, to blow it up into yet another one of his hate-filled disinformation campaigns that the Right wingers love to gobble up.

Just what this (apparent) incident of schoolyard bullying needs - an outsider with a record of spinning lies to give it national attention. * Ugh.*

The Halifax Regional School board has issued a statement on the Chronicle-Herald report, but for some reason I can't get it to open....


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> The Halifax Regional School board has issued a statement on the Chronicle-Herald report, but for some reason I can't get it to open....


Here it is:



> Message to All Staff from the Superintendent
> April 11, 2016
> 
> All:
> 
> Many have read or heard about the Chronicle Herald article published this weekend that made unsubstantiated accusations about Chebucto Heights Elementary School.
> 
> I was deeply offended to see the school represented so inaccurately. I know how hard teachers, administrators and support staff at Chebucto Heights have been working to support each student enrolled in the school. I also know the community is tremendously supportive of the school in countless ways.
> 
> I have spoken directly to Sarah Dennis, the owner of the Chronicle Herald. I told her that the accusations, the language and the tone of the article were both harmful and hurtful to students, staff and the community of Chebucto Heights – and to our entire school system. They’re also not true.
> 
> Our schools, our partners and our community have been working tirelessly to provide support to more than 1500 students and families who currently require English as Additional Language support. Of that 1500, approximately 450 students are new to Canada since September, 2015. The influx in the number of new students to our system is not without its challenges. We also recognize that the growing diversity in our schools and communities continues to deeply enrich the learning experience for us all.
> 
> The Halifax Regional School Board has a long history of welcoming students from all over the world. Some families come by choice, some families have the decision made for them. Regardless, when children enrol in our schools they become our students and, like all of our students, they have a right to a safe and supportive environment to learn, grow and succeed.
> 
> Our staff work extremely hard every day to support each of the 48,000 students in our 136 schools. As educators, we teach students more than reading, writing and mathematics. We also teach them to be respectful, accepting and contributing members of society.
> 
> Parents and guardians who are in contact with their child’s school on a regular basis know this. That doesn’t mean that challenges don’t arise from time to time, but open and honest communication between home and school is critical. Issues that are solved at the school level almost always lead to a positive outcome for everyone.
> 
> As a parent, I know that nothing is more important than the well-being of your child. As a school system, every child matters to us. As a society, we all have an ongoing responsibility to understand and work toward eliminating all forms of discrimination. We look to our community partners, including those in the media, to help support our efforts.
> 
> How can we do this? We can start by not stereotyping – a school, a group of people or a community.
> 
> Together, we can do this. The future of our children depends on it.
> 
> Elwin


----------



## CubaMark

Thanks, MF. I wonder what spin Ezra will put to Elwin's statement?

*Correction:* My office internet connection sucks. Ezra's not in Halifax. It's one of his minions, someone named "Faith Goldy". Her Profile page at _The Rebel_ is somethin' else....

I’m a Child of God and citizen of Canada who loves my family, freedom, and firearms. 

I was raised in a household with just one rule -- thou shalt not lie -- and can’t stand it when people, politicians, or the media do. 

Have never considered myself a professional anything but I’ve been blessed with opportunities in broadcast media. Here are some of the places my face, voice, or words have appeared: Bell Media’s Newstalk 1010, Vision TV, Zoomer Radio, The Catholic Register, Toronto Sun, The Blaze, Laura Ingraham Radio Show, Sun News Network, National Post, Chorus Radio’s AM 640… And I’m super jazzed about my new Rebel.Media program, ‘On the Hunt’, which airs every Thursday night. 

Hope you can find time to tune in!​
Seriously. Sometimes I wonder if it's not just some big performance art piece, and they're having us on....


----------



## CubaMark

Here's an updated statement from the Chronicle Herald. Presumably from the Editor (or owners?), as it's just signed "The Chronicle-Herald":



> *School bullying story needed more work*
> 
> THE CHRONICLE HERALD
> Published April 8, 2016 - 8:01pm
> Last Updated April 11, 2016 - 6:03am
> 
> The Chronicle Herald published a story Saturday that has drawn the wrath of many of our readers, particularly online.
> 
> It was based on two parents’ allegations of physical bullying and threatening behaviour by some of the children who recently arrived with refugee families.
> 
> The school cited in the article, Chebucto Heights Elementary, has had an influx of new students in recent weeks.
> 
> The story quoted two mothers who didn’t want their names used for fear of reprisals against them or their children. A third person, a grandparent, was interviewed and had similar concerns.
> 
> 
> Since the article ran, another family has contacted us with a similar complaint.
> 
> Bullying is a sensitive subject. So is the integration of newcomers, particularly those who have faced challenges, even trauma, on their way here.
> 
> Our story was incomplete and insufficiently corroborated, given the serious nature of the allegations.
> 
> Readers also rightly pointed out that the headline ‘Parents worried over school kids’ brutality’ was unfortunate. Using the word brutality to describe children, particularly of an identifiable cultural group, is problematic.
> 
> Reaction to the story was all over the map, from thoughtful to downright scary.
> 
> Many journalists called publishing the story irresponsible. Some parents weighed in on social media on the need for better discipline and more supports to help newcomers in our schools.
> 
> Appallingly, anti-Muslim groups with words like ‘crusade’ and ‘jihad’ in their names started sharing the article.
> 
> We pulled it from our website.
> 
> Since then, some readers have contacted us to object to the article’s removal.
> 
> Our concern is about more than reaction.
> 
> Social media is not a great place for the cautious, well-considered examination of problems. A newspaper ought to be. We should have done better and we will.
> 
> We’ll start by asking more questions and getting more answers.
> 
> We will also run letters and commentary. Please email us at [email protected].


----------



## heavyall

Read that again Mark.

They clearly admitted two things -- that they have even more information that corroborates the original article, and that they removed it due to public pressure (not because it wasn't true).


----------



## fjnmusic

Always consider the source, eh. Satisfied now, FeXL? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

heavyall said:


> Read that again Mark.
> 
> They clearly admitted two things -- that they have even more information that corroborates the original article, and that they removed it due to public pressure (not because it wasn't true).


Sigh. No, that's not what they "admitted". I understand why you would want to put that kind of spin on it, but you are incorrect.



> Our story was incomplete and insufficiently corroborated





> Many journalists called publishing the story irresponsible.





> Social media is not a great place for the cautious, well-considered examination of problems. A newspaper ought to be. We should have done better and we will.
> 
> We’ll start by asking more questions and getting more answers.


*There. Are. Four. Lights!*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL

Not. Even. Close.

I noted some time ago that when this sort of thing eventually happened, there would be cover-ups by the MSM. I can't help but see evidence of that here.

I'll wait for a day or two, see how this plays out. I simply do not trust those in control of the narrative.



fjnmusic said:


> Satisfied now, FeXL?


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> I noted some time ago that when this sort of thing eventually happened, there would be cover-ups by the MSM. I can't help but see evidence of that here.


Yeah... some people see conspiracies _everywhere_.  :yikes:


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> Yeah... some people see conspiracies _everywhere_.  :yikes:


That would not be a conspiracy--just someone covering their ass.


----------



## FeXL

There have been a number of reports out recently about police forces in Europe who have intentionally under-reported the numbers of sexual assaults committed by refugees over the past year or more. It contradicts the narrative.

It's not a conspiracy if it's actually happening...



CubaMark said:


> Yeah... some people see conspiracies _everywhere_.  :yikes:


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> There have been a number of reports out recently...


Credible sources?


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> There have been a number of reports out recently about police forces in Europe who have intentionally under-reported the numbers of sexual assaults committed by refugees over the past year or more. It contradicts the narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a conspiracy if it's actually happening...




Uh huh. And you know how many credible reports in Canada, considering your last source turned out to be bull****e? Zero. That's how many. But by all means. Go on fearmongering if it makes you happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting article on this topic.

Herald story offensive, says board superintendent | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## MacGuiver

fjnmusic said:


> Uh huh. And you know how many credible reports in Canada, considering your last source turned out to be bull****e? Zero. That's how many. But by all means. Go on fearmongering if it makes you happy.


I have to ask you FJN. Do you honestly see absolutely nothing to be concerned about with the Muslim faith and a good number of its adherents? Have you not watched the news in the past 30 years? Not seen the daily cases of rape, murder, terrorism committed in the name of Allah? Do you have no idea how women, gays non muslims are treated everywhere this religion dominates?
I can understand the desire to protect the adherents to that religion that wouldn't dream of committing such crimes. That is a noble thing to do. But you talk as if there's nothing to fear and everything we hear is BS if it doesn't fit your worldview. Your defence of Islam almost seems dogmatic with no concern for facts and statistics.
There is a deep problem of violence and oppression within Islam and sane Muslims will acknowledge the fact. Why can't you?


----------



## FeXL

This is the only one I could find in my browser history. I read one more recently from, I think, one of the British sites. Can't recall which one, wasn't BBC or Guardian. Same story, more to the point.

Political correctness stops people from denouncing misogyny, intelligence expert says



> In Cologne, 1,075 criminal complaints were launched against 73 individual suspects, many of whom did not have proper identity papers, he said, *noting that initially, the government and the media were reluctant to report the story.*


More:



> He also spoke about a prostitution ring in Rotherham, England, which had operated from 1997 to 2010. Some 1,400 vulnerable children and adolescents between the ages of 11 and 14 had been sexually exploited by people who were predominantly of Pakistani heritage, according to the government report Quiggin cited.
> 
> *He said the authorities had downplayed the severity of the sexual abuse in Rotherham, because they were sensitive to these men’s ethnicity. “Political silence was maintained because of political correctness.”*


Bold mine.



CubaMark said:


> Credible sources?


----------



## FeXL

Just because it's been backpedaled doesn't mean it's bull****. 

You notice anywhere, in any of the subsequent whitewashed versions, corrections, retractions, etc., that the CH doesn't say anywhere,"This didn't actually happen"?

Me, neither...



fjnmusic said:


> Uh huh. And you know how many credible reports in Canada, considering your last source turned out to be bull****e?


If citing a few reports a week out of hundreds/week on the internet is fearmongering, what is sticking your head under the sand and pretending there is no issue called?

Willful ignorance? Abject arrogance? Conscientious stupidity?



fjnmusic said:


> But by all means. Go on fearmongering if it makes you happy.


----------



## FeXL

Frustrated refugee in Germany sets fire to his new home, police say



> When a house used to shelter refugees was burned down in an arson attack last week, there seemed to be no doubt about the motives behind it. *Someone had sprayed a swastika on one of the house's walls, which made investigators believe that they were dealing with right-wing extremism.* Local politicians in the city of Bingen were shocked and immediately set up a pro-refugee march to advocate for tolerance.


M'bold.

Yeah, not so much...

More:



> That was before a Syrian refugee — an inhabitant of the house — reportedly confessed to the crime.


Related:

Refugee admits to swastika arson attack



> A Syrian refugee has confessed to setting light to a hotel in Rhineland-Palatinate where he was staying and spraying swastikas on the walls to make it look like a political crime.


Brilliant. Burn down the house you've been given to stay during the interim, getting you out of alleged harm's way, now where you going to stay? Oh, yeah, Crowbar Hotel, with three hots & a cot...


----------



## fjnmusic

MacGuiver said:


> I have to ask you FJN. Do you honestly see absolutely nothing to be concerned about with the Muslim faith and a good number of its adherents? Have you not watched the news in the past 30 years? Not seen the daily cases of rape, murder, terrorism committed in the name of Allah? Do you have no idea how women, gays non muslims are treated everywhere this religion dominates?
> 
> I can understand the desire to protect the adherents to that religion that wouldn't dream of committing such crimes. That is a noble thing to do. But you talk as if there's nothing to fear and everything we hear is BS if it doesn't fit your worldview. Your defence of Islam almost seems dogmatic with no concern for facts and statistics.
> 
> There is a deep problem of violence and oppression within Islam and sane Muslims will acknowledge the fact. Why can't you?



I do not deny that there are Islamic extremists and terrorists in this world doing terrible things. There are also Christian extremists and extremists inmost world religions who act contrary to peace. Oddly, you never hear about Buddhist extremists. 

My reaction in this thread is the case some people try to make for xenophobia and fear of refugees from Syria coming to Canada when there is zero evidence that the these people have posed a problem. Zero. Nada. Nothing. There is no way one can defend this xenophobic position with no evidence to support it. Sure, there are abuses in other places in the world, but not here. Not yet.

That doesn't make me a defender of Islam. It simply means I have common sense and am not flying off the handle over a particular ethnic group, which if you read closely, is exactly what the principal of that school is trying to say. Haters gonna hate—but you don't have to be one of them.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Just because it's been backpedaled doesn't mean it's bull****.
> 
> 
> 
> You notice anywhere, in any of the subsequent whitewashed versions, corrections, retractions, etc., that the CH doesn't say anywhere,"This didn't actually happen"?
> 
> 
> 
> Me, neither...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If citing a few reports a week out of hundreds/week on the internet is fearmongering, what is sticking your head under the sand and pretending there is no issue called?
> 
> 
> 
> Willful ignorance? Abject arrogance? Conscientious stupidity?




Actually, it does mean it's bull****. Read the retraction again. You are losing credibility by the minute now.


----------



## CubaMark

fjnmusic said:


> Oddly, you never hear about Buddhist extremists.


Sorry to burst your bubble.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhism_and_violence

Humans. Always finding new and interesting ways to hate one another.... XX)


----------



## eMacMan

Interestingly enough, Canadians are about 80-250 times as likely to die at the hands of a local cop than a Muslim terrorist. Roughly 120-140 times more likely to be struck dead by lightning.

Wonder why the anti-refugee group is not demanding that cops be banished to non-populated areas. Maybe God should be entirely banned from entering the country as well. 

The slaughter done by bathtubs, cars and prescription drugs is positively astronomical in comparison. Certainly these should also be placed in the preventatively banned category.

Note: The cop number can be calculated two ways. Based on deaths by cop since 2001 you get the 80 times number. Based on deaths by cop over the past three years rated back to 2001 gives the much higher number.


----------



## FeXL

You may wish to bolster your own by quoting the exact text that says "This didn't happen", or some reasonable facsimile...



fjnmusic said:


> Read the retraction again. You are losing credibility by the minute now.


----------



## fjnmusic

eMacMan said:


> Interestingly enough, Canadians are about 80-250 times as likely to die at the hands of a local cop than a Muslim terrorist. Roughly 120-140 times more likely to be struck dead by lightning.
> 
> Wonder why the anti-refugee group is not demanding that cops be banished to non-populated areas. Maybe God should be entirely banned from entering the country as well.
> 
> The slaughter done by bathtubs, cars and prescription drugs is positively astronomical in comparison. Certainly these should also be placed in the preventatively banned category.
> 
> Note: The cop number can be calculated two ways. Based on deaths by cop since 2001 you get the 80 times number. Based on deaths by cop over the past three years rated back to 2001 gives the much higher number.



Exactement, as the French would say.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting article on this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Herald story offensive, says board superintendent | The Chronicle Herald




Here FeXL. Read Dr G's submission again. Show me where the superintendent says he stands behind this unsubstantiated rumour.


----------



## FeXL

That is not the CH saying it's not true, based on further research. That's the superintendant saying it's not true. So, what we have here is a big, fat, case of he said/she said.

Hardly overwhelming, FJN. Wanna try again?



fjnmusic said:


> Here FeXL.


----------



## MacGuiver

> I do not deny that there are Islamic extremists and terrorists in this world doing terrible things.


We're on the same page here. Islamic terrorism is a reality in the world.



> There are also Christian extremists and extremists inmost world religions who act contrary to peace.


True again but Islam is off the charts in terms of murder, rape, torture and misogyny in our present day. Drawing equivalency here is statistically illogical.



> Oddly, you never hear about Buddhist extremists.


I think we covered this before if I recall. Buddhists in Myanmar have been butchering Muslims there for years.



> My reaction in this thread is the case some people try to make for xenophobia and fear of refugees from Syria coming to Canada when there is zero evidence that the these people have posed a problem. Zero. Nada. Nothing.


They've only been here a short time and we don't have the numbers Europe has been inundated with. Statistically that may decrease our odds of an attack. That said, the same pool of refugees are wreaking havoc in Europe. ISIS stated they'd use the refugee crisis to seed terrorists to the west. There is plenty of evidence coming out of Europe to justify fearing violent jihadists coming in. Unless you think we're somehow magically immune to the European experience.



> There is no way one can defend this xenophobic position with no evidence to support it. Sure, there are abuses in other places in the world, but not here. Not yet.


Again, Europe is your evidence. if the same **** starts happening here, what will you say then?



> That doesn't make me a defender of Islam. It simply means I have common sense


When you make arguments of equivalency when non exists, you are defending Islam. I don't think it demonstrates common sense to expect a different outcome from the same pool of Muslims wreaking havoc in Europe. 



> and am not flying off the handle over a particular ethnic group, which if you read closely, is exactly what the principal of that school is trying to say. Haters gonna hate—but you don't have to be one of them.


Islam is not an ethnic group, its a religion. Just like Catholics, Protestants and Scientologists are not an ethnic group. That said I'd have absolutely no concerns of violence from Christians, Jews, atheists, Hindus from the same area sharing the same ethnicity. Its the religion that poisons the mind, not the color of their skin. Thankfully not all muslims are as faithful to the edicts of the Koran.
I honestly hope you're right on this and its all going to be rainbows and unicorns but common sense tells me we have good reason to fear Islamic immigration. Practically every country where Islam becomes the dominant religion becomes an oppressive hell holes. Brussels too scoffed at the "islamaphobes" just a few months ago.

[ame]https://youtu.be/c5KlZ9AwGRk[/ame]


----------



## fjnmusic

Something to consider, MacGuiver: sanctions. Are the terrorist actions in other parts of the world perhaps a reaction to sanctions foisted upon Some Muslim countries in the past? The first Iraq war in 1991 for example carried with it a substantial backlash. There is probably a reason the World Trade Center in New York was attacked as opposed to say the Toronto Tower. I am not defending terrorists, but I think when we look a little closer that may also have "well reasoned" motivations for their actions. The USA is a primary target for a reason. Canada's approach as at least a theoretical peacekeeper helps to lessen the chances of us being targets. Perhaps there is a reason we haven't had the problems with refugees other nations have had yet. 

As far as horse**** articles like the one posted on the weekend, there is absolutely no excuse for that level of ignorance. None. If and when it happens, we'll deal with it then. But there's no wisdom in trying to create problems where none exist yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> That is not the CH saying it's not true, based on further research. That's the superintendant saying it's not true. So, what we have here is a big, fat, case of he said/she said.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly overwhelming, FJN. Wanna try again?



And you accuse me of not providing facts. Good lord. Just admit you're wrong on this one, FeXL, and we'll move on.


----------



## FeXL

And, right on cue, is the Progressive Wiggle.

OK, let's go over the posts..

You noted:



fjnmusic said:


> And you know how many credible reports in Canada, considering your last source turned out to be bull****e?


I replied here:



FeXL said:


> You notice anywhere, in any of the subsequent whitewashed versions, corrections, retractions, etc., that *the CH doesn't say* anywhere,"This didn't actually happen"?


Bold added to highlight the exact words I used. As in, the editors of the CH have not said anything about the story being false.

Your response:



fjnmusic said:


> Actually, it does mean it's bull****. Read the retraction again. You are losing credibility by the minute now.


I ask you to quote the exact words where the CH says the story is false:



FeXL said:


> You may wish to bolster your own by quoting the exact text that says "This didn't happen", or some reasonable facsimile...


And you don't. You do provide a link:



fjnmusic said:


> Here FeXL. Read Dr G's submission again. Show me where the superintendent says he stands behind this unsubstantiated rumour.


Wherein the _superintendant_ of the school says the story is false, _not_ the CH.

I respond, noting the difference between the superintendant & the CH:



FeXL said:


> That is not the CH saying it's not true, based on further research. That's the superintendant saying it's not true. So, what we have here is a big, fat, case of he said/she said.
> 
> Hardly overwhelming, FJN. Wanna try again?


And, once you've been shown to dodge the actual question, you respond in typical form, with obfuscation:



fjnmusic said:


> And you accuse me of not providing facts.
> 
> Good lord. Just admit you're wrong on this one, FeXL, and we'll move on.


I asked you for evidence that the CH, _itself_, had said the story was false. You provided me with none.

Those are the facts.

Go back to debate class...


----------



## CubaMark

It's more than a wee bit ridiculous that the local defenders of hate continue to try and convince themselves (and others) that they're right. 

Take a moment to review two new articles on this Elementary school non-story:

*The Halifax Examiner* (Item #3)



> ...whatever happened (or didn’t happen) at the school involved children — not even teenagers, but little kids, elementary school-aged. This isn’t a story about what little kids did or did not do in the schoolyard, or even a story about the motivations or potential misrepresentations of a mother. Rather, this is a story about how a major corporation — a multimillion dollar operation, the “paper of record” in the province, owned and managed by people who think they have the moral authority to lecture the rest of us about how we need better attitudes in order to build a better economy — how that corporation denigrated and abused children and irresponsibly stoked xenophobia. It’s a story of corporate failure at multiple levels — at the reporting, editing, and management levels — reflecting the owners’ decision to abandon any pretence of quality journalism in pursuit of cost-cutting and destroying the union.
> 
> Let’s not take our eyes of the ball with some Levant-style search for “what really happened.” We know what happened. And it’s not about the kids.



*Halifax Chronicle Herald retracts refugee story after public outcry - The Globe and Mail*



> The story’s heady cocktail of refugee politics, ineffectual bureaucrats, and whiffs of schoolyard jihad and religious imperialism proved irresistible to websites that traffic in anti-Muslim sentiment – such as those belonging to commentator Ezra Levant, whose upstart Rebel Media outlet has been one of the most persistent critics of the federal government’s Syrian refugee policy, and Pamela Geller, the New York-based activist whose star rose with her successful campaign against the so-called Ground Zero Mosque.
> 
> The story was also picked up by an Australian news site, which teased the article from its front page with a photo of Prime Minister Justin Trudeau.





> “Even if there’s conflict in our schools, what we’re talking about … are young kids, kids who are between the ages of five and 12. We’re talking about kids who are learning what it means to get along with other members of society, no matter how they came to be in the classroom.”


----------



## CubaMark

Also, here's a very disturbing (and highly factual, _you betcha_) story about Ezra's minion, Faith Goldy, the evangelical 'reporter' for The Rebel. Warning, this is quite disturbing, particularly to anyone who has pets. You have been warned!

*Cat owners worried over Rebel Media presenters’ brutality in their cat-dominated apartments*







(BrandReview)​​


----------



## Macfury

What happened to decent satire?



CubaMark said:


> Also, here's a very disturbing (and highly factual, _you betcha_) story about Ezra's minion, Faith Goldy, the evangelical 'reporter' for The Rebel. Warning, this is quite disturbing, particularly to anyone who has pets. You have been warned!
> 
> *Cat owners worried over Rebel Media presenters’ brutality in their cat-dominated apartments*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (BrandReview)​​


----------



## CubaMark

*Why It’s Not “Cool” That My New Next-Door Neighbours Are Syrian Refugees*

AMANDA BUESSECKER·SATURDAY, MARCH 19, 2016

_I’m nervous to post this because it’s raw, and it’s emotional, and it’s revealing. It was written in the heat of the moment, but three weeks later, I still feel that it needs to be said. _

I've told a few people about the experience I had on Saturday when I met the new neighbours: a family of 9, soon to be ten. Mama, Papa and seven little ones with one on the way. I've told them of the smiley toddler, the language barrier and the fact that my family cares deeply for these people.

"That's so cool." 

and

"That's awesome." 

These are some of the responses I've received. Probably generic, yes, and said without much thought, yes, and perhaps you weren't even paying attention to my story, and I still love each of you dearly. But as I knelt in prayer tonight, crying desperately to my God for this family, I felt prompted to share my belief that there is NOTHING cool about the fact that my new neighbours are Syrian refugees. 
Papa is playing charades with us. "Syria" we understand through his Arabic as he vividly describes the explosions and the noise and the warfare. He slashes his hand across his throat. 

*He has seen people die.*

"Canada," he says clearly. He inhales deeply as he raises his hands in praise. "Aaaaah," he exhales. 

_*He is safe here. *_

And I am so, so happy for that. I am grateful that his doors lock and he has heat and can sleep at night not worrying if he will see his children again the next day. 

_*But he left behind his home. *_

His parents, his brothers and his sisters. The scenery he'd known from birth. The towns where he once played. His friends, cousins and those he prayed next to in the mosque. 

_*They are all remnants of his past. *_

Mama left behind her baby blankets, her keepsakes and her trinkets. The things that women cherish, that trigger memories and serve as mile-markers in our lives. In the middle of her pregnancy, she left behind her mother and her best friend, her local market, her spices and her pots and pans. 

*They were fleeing for their life. *

Being a refugee isn't fun, you see. It is not an adventure. It isn't an extended vacation at the expense of another. 

*It is a sacrifice. 

It is a last resort. *

They may be safe here, but they wish that their own country wasn't at war. 

*They would rather be there than here. *

They left behind all that they had, and all that they had known to move with seven small children to a country whose language they do not speak, whose streets they do not know, whose people they do not understand. 

*They are scared and they are brave. *

As an international student, I am sincerely grateful to live where I live, and study what and where I study. However, I live in a country that is not my own and few here can understand what it is like to miss your own anthem, your own vocabulary and your own sky. Your own radio stations. The roads you learned to drive on. The little things that make home, home. And here there is so much cultural overlap. Here, we essentially speak the same language. I have zero feelings that can comprehend what it is like to be a refugee except this: 

*I do not feel at home here.*

I am sure most everyone has put on their happiest faces and faced the world with a fake bravery, only to express your tears of frustration and disappointment to the pillow that night because you are overwhelmed and have no grip on your life. 

*I know I have. *

And I can guarantee you Mama and Papa do the same. We are safe here, so we are happy, they say. But at night they feel the distance between Calgary and Damascus. The baby kicks and Mama wonders how she will tend to her children without the help of a family member. 

*She is alone. *

It is not cool that they are here.

It is _not_ cool that they are here. 

It is sad. 

It means families were torn apart. 

It means Mama feels lonely and afraid. 

It means parents have to explain to children the realities of war. 

It means Papa used to worry about how his family would be protected if he was killed. 

_It is not cool that there is a war going on and that people are hurting and suffering and we don't stop to spend two seconds thinking about them. 

Frankly, *it sucks* that my new neighbours are Syrian refugees._

It means I CAN NO LONGER escape the reality of the horrors of the world. Because members of my community have *experienced* it. Because they had to LIVE IT and I am no longer emotionally uninvolved. It means tears roll down my cheeks as I plead with God to bless them in their new land. That they may come to love it as I do. That they may be comforted and find peace despite the fact that they have lost everything and all I can give them is a place in my heart. 

(Facebook: Amanda Buessecker)


----------



## fjnmusic

And so another week goes by and Syrian refugees in Canada are still behaving themselves. Number of attacks: still zero. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> And so another week goes by and Syrian refugees in Canada are still behaving themselves. Number of attacks: still zero.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dozen or so families here in Nova Scotia are fitting in quite well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Syrian chocolatier determined to rebuild business in Antigonish - Nova Scotia - CBC News

And NS needs more people and jobs in that part of our province. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Small town hospitality helps soothe rough start for Syrian family in Nova Scotia | The Chronicle Herald

Rural NS folks again come to the forefront. :clap:


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> Small town hospitality helps soothe rough start for Syrian family in Nova Scotia | The Chronicle Herald
> 
> 
> 
> Rural NS folks again come to the forefront. :clap:



Much better than paranoia.


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Much better than paranoia.


True. Little by little, many here in Nova Scotia are doing their bit. I am going to volunteer with a local group here in Lunenburg County to deal with ESL classes for the adults, and what might be done to expose the children to English ASAP. Sadly, with my New York City accent (I admit that I sound like Bernie Sanders for many words), there are times when children and adults would hear me speak and wonder what I was saying since I do NOT have a Nova Scotia accent.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nuz1SjEPRs[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waeXBCUkuL8[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax Syrian refugees celebrate and thank Nova Scotians - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## FeXL

Well, the response to this outta be interesting...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn2GIMYZ794"]COVER UP: Halifax parents, student CONFIRM refugee bullying, violence[/ame]



> Faith Goldy of TheRebel.media traveled to Halifax, NS to investigate controversial reports that Syrian refugee children were intimidating and even assaulting fellow elementary school students, particularly girls.


1) Will it be merely ignored?
2) Will it be summarily dismissed as the ravings of a lunatic?
3) Will there be a character assassination against the reporter?
4) Will there be a measured discussion of the facts in the interview?

The odds of 1, 2 and/or 3 are far higher than 4...


----------



## Dr.G.

30% of adult Syrian refugees in Nova Scotia can't read or write - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Sadly, there are not programs closer to Lunenburg for these folks, in that this is my area of expertise. Spryfield is nearly 2 hours one way from where I live.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> 30% of adult Syrian refugees in Nova Scotia can't read or write - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Sadly, there are not programs closer to Lunenburg for these folks, in that this is my area of expertise. Spryfield is nearly 2 hours one way from where I live.


Dr.G. Spryfield is to the west of the Halifax Peninsula when coming off the Route 103 to ramp Bi-Hi...er Veterans Memorial Highway (Route 102) into Halifax the Spryfield ramp for the North West Arm Drive exit is less than 300 meters.

So the time you calculate to travel just past Beechville/Lakeside Industrial Park/ChainLake Shopping area, then Spryfield might be ten minutes further depending where the classes would be held.

If the classes are held at Chebucto Heights School then it's less than 5 minutes depending on the "lights" (two sets) then the next left past the second set of lights on Peter Saulnier Drive.

BTW I grew up in the same neighbourhood as Peter Saulnier. I went to school with his younger brother Willard. For over 30 years, Peter, was the very popular Santa Claus at the Spryfield Mall. If memory serves Peter died in 2008 and Halifax honoured him by renaming a street in his honour.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Dr.G. Spryfield is to the west of the Halifax Peninsula when coming off the Route 103 to ramp Bi-Hi...er Veterans Memorial Highway (Route 102) into Halifax the Spryfield ramp for the North West Arm Drive exit is less than 300 meters.
> 
> So the time you calculate to travel just past Beechville/Lakeside Industrial Park/ChainLake Shopping area, then Spryfield might be ten minutes further depending where the classes would be held.
> 
> If the classes are held at Chebucto Heights School then it's less than 5 minutes depending on the "lights" (two sets) then the next left past the second set of lights on Peter Saulnier Drive.
> 
> BTW I grew up in the same neighbourhood as Peter Saulnier. I went to school with his younger brother Willard. For over 30 years, Peter, was the very popular Santa Claus at the Spryfield Mall. If memory serves Peter died in 2008 and Halifax honoured him by renaming a street in his honour.


Thanks for the route, Dana. I have been told that the classes are in the early evening, and I can't drive at night any more. So, that also makes things difficult.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Well, the response to this outta be interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn2GIMYZ794"]COVER UP: Halifax parents, student CONFIRM refugee bullying, violence[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Will it be merely ignored?
> 
> 2) Will it be summarily dismissed as the ravings of a lunatic?
> 
> 3) Will there be a character assassination against the reporter?
> 
> 4) Will there be a measured discussion of the facts in the interview?
> 
> 
> 
> The odds of 1, 2 and/or 3 are far higher than 4...




You forgot, will it disappear since it is not an actual story?

One thing though: Faith Goldy is sure easy on the eyes. Almost makes me want to believe her, if I didn't distrust Ezra so much.


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> You forgot, will it disappear since it is not an actual story?


I think the interviews with the parents give the story more credibility, not less. Life as a refugee may be tough, but this should not be part of the equation on what a newspaper chooses to report.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> I think the interviews with the parents give the story more credibility, not less. Life as a refugee may be tough, but this should not be part of the equation on what a newspaper chooses to report.



Why the voice disguise then? Wouldn't everyone figure out who she is anyway since her name is Missy? Doesn't do much for credibility for me.


----------



## BigDL

Chronically Horrid...err Chronicle Herald has replacement workers as reporters. The original story was poorly written and criticized for being poorly investigated and poorly reported. The Chronicle Herald apologized and later retracted the story. 

See the Globe and Mail report Here

Of course the "Rebel" ran with this non story and the truly gullible ran with the tale even further, out to the lunatic fringe and back, yelling "political correctness," "political correctness," "political correctness".


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> Why the voice disguise then? Wouldn't everyone figure out who she is anyway since her name is Missy? Doesn't do much for credibility for me.


Is that her real name? Either way, I'm not convinced that nothing is happening any more than I'm convinced that the original Chronicle story was 100% accurate.


----------



## BigDL

Macfury said:


> Is that her real name? Either way, I'm not convinced that nothing is happening any more than I'm convinced that the original Chronicle story was 100% accurate.


That's the "stock and trade" of the Rebel and Ezra Levant. To fearmonger and spread xenophobia.

Let's not be sceptical of the source of the fearmongering and xenophobia, let's be sceptical of the school board, and the settling refugees into the community instead.

Here is more info on the story Chronicle Herald pulls article widely criticized for targeting refugees | J-Source

The community is attempting to deal with the poor reporting by the Chronicle Herald Syrian refugee families attend meet and greet in Spryfield - Nova Scotia - CBC News by having the larger community become acquainted with the newly immigrated families.


----------



## fjnmusic

BigDL said:


> That's the "stock and trade" of the Rebel and Ezra Levant. To fearmonger and spread xenophobia.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not be sceptical of the source of the fearmongering and xenophobia, let's be sceptical of the school board, and the settling refugees into the community instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is more info on the story Chronicle Herald pulls article widely criticized for targeting refugees | J-Source
> 
> 
> 
> The community is attempting to deal with the poor reporting by the Chronicle Herald Syrian refugee families attend meet and greet in Spryfield - Nova Scotia - CBC News by having the larger community become acquainted with the newly immigrated families.




One thing is certain, just as it always has been: people will believe what they want to believe.


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> One thing is certain, just as it always has been: people will believe what they want to believe.


Giving the thumbs up to your own post is rather sad...


----------



## Macfury

I'm skeptical of all of them.



BigDL said:


> That's the "stock and trade" of the Rebel and Ezra Levant. To fearmonger and spread xenophobia.
> 
> Let's not be sceptical of the source of the fearmongering and xenophobia, let's be sceptical of the school board, and the settling refugees into the community instead.
> 
> Here is more info on the story Chronicle Herald pulls article widely criticized for targeting refugees | J-Source
> 
> The community is attempting to deal with the poor reporting by the Chronicle Herald Syrian refugee families attend meet and greet in Spryfield - Nova Scotia - CBC News by having the larger community become acquainted with the newly immigrated families.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Giving the thumbs up to your own post is rather sad...



I was thumbs upping the post to which I responded. Touchy touchy.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> Giving the thumbs up to your own post is rather sad...


Agreed. Kanye West in nature.



fjnmusic said:


> I was thumbs upping the post to which I responded. Touchy touchy.


It was both, people aren't stupid here.

Also why would you give a thumbs up to "people will believe whatever they want to believe?

Is it because you believe it to be a true true statement of fact, possibly one that you advocate for or were you simply being facetious?


----------



## fjnmusic

screature said:


> Agreed. Kanye West in nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was both, people aren't stupid here.



Apparently some are.


----------



## screature

fjnmusic said:


> Apparently some are.


See edit above and you are, in the term that you supported the use of here are an asshole.


----------



## fjnmusic

screature said:


> See edit above and you are, in the term that you supported the use of here are an asshole.



Well there goes your moral superiority argument.


----------



## FeXL

The Rebel has provided an video interview with one of the victims that corroborates the story.

What evidence do you, or anyone else for that matter, have that the accusation is false? 

In addition, same observation I made earlier: Note that in none of the changes, upgrades, withdrawals, whatever, does the CH indicate that the accusation were false. All they note is that the article needed "more work".

I've read newspaper retractions before. They all note the same thing: apologies all around & none of the accusations ever happened. There is a curious absence of that regarding this issue.



BigDL said:


> Let's not be sceptical of the source of the fearmongering and xenophobia, let's be sceptical of the school board, and the settling refugees into the community instead.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> The Rebel has provided an video interview with one of the victims that corroborates the story.
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you, or anyone else for that matter, have that the accusation is false?
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, same observation I made earlier: Note that in none of the changes, upgrades, withdrawals, whatever, does the CH indicate that the accusation were false. All they note is that the article needed "more work".
> 
> 
> 
> I've read newspaper retractions before. They all note the same thing: apologies all around & none of the accusations ever happened. There is a curious absence of that regarding this issue.




So what does the word "retraction" mean to you? I read it as, oops, we made a mistake. We shouldn't hVe printed that. Perhaps we need to vet our sources more carefully so we don't inadvertently print falsehoods.


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> So what does the word "retraction" mean to you? I read it as, oops, we made a mistake. We shouldn't hVe printed that. Perhaps we need to vet our sources more carefully so we don't inadvertently print falsehoods.


A retraction is typically the complete denunciation of the the story, or part thereof, as printed. That didn't happen.


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> A retraction is typically the complete denunciation of the the story, or part thereof, as printed. That didn't happen.


Yep, exactly that in the newspaper game.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> A retraction is typically the complete denunciation of the the story, or part thereof, as printed. That didn't happen.



Then what exactly do you think they haven't retracted? If there was nothing wrong with the original report, why change the story at all?


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> Then what exactly do you think they haven't retracted? If there was nothing wrong with the original report, why change the story at all?


Because parts of the story were likely true, just poorly documented.


----------



## FeXL

So, I've been sitting on this story for about 10 days now. It's about a Pakistani Muslim immigrant who has been accused of sexually molesting two young girls & their mother in a swimming pool in _Canada_.

In _Lethbridge_.

In a swimming pool that my children have visited _dozens of times_.

I won't provide a link to the CBC article but the interesting thing is the censorship they impose. No where in their article do they mention the perp's name, despite the fact that their article echoes almost word for word the official police report.

Because that goes contrary to the narrative...

Charges laid in alleged sexual assault at local hotel



> A 28-year-old Calgary man is facing three sexual assault charges, as well as two counts of sexual interference with a minor, after an incident at a Lethbridge hotel Saturday.
> Police officials said, Sunday morning, that they attended a local hotel in the 2300 block of Mayor Magrath Drive South on Saturday.
> LPS said they received a complaint from an adult woman and two minor females regarding a man touching them inappropriately in the hotel swimming pool.
> Police say the man was located at the hotel where he was arrested without incident.
> *Wijdan Yasir*, 28, from Calgary, faces three charges of sexual assault and two charges of sexual interference with a minor.


Calgary man charged after sexual assault reported in Lethbridge



> *Wijdan Yasir*, a 28-year-old Calgary man, has been charged with three counts of sexual assault and two charges of sexual interference with a minor.


CBC won’t name Lethbridge swimming pool sex assault suspect — because he’s a Muslim migrant



> The CBC story has all the basic facts. They don’t disclose the names of the victims — makes sense.
> 
> But what else is missing?
> 
> The name of the accused.


The Lethbridge Herald story names him. So does the Calgary Sun story. So does the Infowars article. So does every other article I looked at from an online search, well over a dozen. Except for the CBC.

His court date is tomorrow.

This outta be interesting...


----------



## fjnmusic

So if Wijdan Yasir is a 28 year old Calgary man, we can infer he is not a Syrian refugee, correct? Sexual assault is certainly a serious matter, but this thread is specifically about refugees and their alleged transgressions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacGuiver

fjnmusic said:


> So if Wijdan Yasir is a 28 year old Calgary man, we can infer he is not a Syrian refugee, correct? Sexual assault is certainly a serious matter, but this thread is specifically about refugees and their alleged transgressions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's not Syrian but it demonstrates that liberal media can not be trusted to report the facts if it reflects badly on Muslim immigrants.


----------



## SINC

MacGuiver said:


> He's not Syrian but it demonstrates that liberal media can not be trusted to report the facts if it reflects badly on Muslim immigrants.


Yep, but notice it is only the CBC who do not name the defendant. 

Wonder where they get their financing? Hmmmm, from the Canadian government? Didn't JT promise them more money? Doesn't everything JT does favour Muslims? 

Just asking.


----------



## fjnmusic

Naming or not naming the defendant does not change the fact that the defendant is not a Syrian refugee. You guys are really stretching to find evidence that Syrian refugees pose a danger. Amount of actual evidence so far: zero. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

Now, be fair, *fjnmusic*... it's not like _white_ people are out there committing sexual assault or anything.... :yikes:


----------



## FeXL

Again, you show your complete disconnect with the topic. It's got nothing to do with white vs non-white. It has everything to do with Muslims. White, black, brown, blue, green purple, whatever.

You wanna start comparing sexual assaults between Muslim & non-Muslim perps as a percentage of the population? I got no problems posting hundreds of links a month of Muslim sexual assaults. You wanna go head to head? Just say when...



CubaMark said:


> Now, be fair, *fjnmusic*... it's not like _white_ people are out there committing sexual assault or anything.... :yikes:


----------



## FeXL

Quote me the post that reads that.



fjnmusic said:


> ...but this thread is specifically about refugees and their alleged transgressions.


----------



## FeXL

Muslims pose a danger.

And, soon...



fjnmusic said:


> You guys are really stretching to find evidence that Syrian refugees pose a danger. Amount of actual evidence so far: zero.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Quote me the post that reads that.




Okay, let me rephrase: nearly everyone of YOUR posts is about refugees and their alleged transgressions around the world, as you try in vain to demonstrate that Syrian refugees in Canada pose a threat. So far, your success rate is zero.


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> Okay, let me rephrase: nearly everyone of YOUR posts is about refugees and their alleged transgressions around the world, as you try in vain to demonstrate that Syrian refugees in Canada pose a threat. So far, your success rate is zero.


Seems to me your success rate is about the same proving that they won't pose a threat either.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Seems to me your success rate is about the same proving that they won't pose a threat either.



So how many Syrian refugees have actually committed any kind of crime since coming to Canada? Never mind assault, how about even something as simple as shoplifting? You can't label a person as dangerous for something they haven't actually done. That's xenophobic, often racist, and some people seem to wear this twisted logic like it's badge of honour.


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> So how many Syrian refugees have actually committed any kind of crime since coming to Canada? Never mind assault, how about even something as simple as shoplifting? You can't label a person as dangerous for something they haven't actually done. That's xenophobic, often racist, and some people seem to wear this twisted logic like it's badge of honour.


The point is that if you bother to look, Syrian refugees have committed all types of crime in Europe. Many of us believe, it is only a matter of time before it happens in Canada.

That's neither xenophobic nor racist.


----------



## MacGuiver

SINC said:


> The point is that if you bother to look, Syrian refugees have committed all types of crime in Europe. Many of us believe, it is only a matter of time before it happens in Canada.
> 
> That's neither xenophobic nor racist.


But Sinc this is Canada. We're too nice to attack, unlike the French, Germans, Belgians etc. Muslim radicals love secular liberal democracy and western values... just not in Europe. Besides, our superior screening techniques are bulletproof so only good Muslims are coming here. A whole 4 months and not a single bombing or rape to report so it'll clearly never happen in this country.


----------



## FeXL

Alleged. 

Do you think that that this is all being made up, some giant conspiracy to discredit some poor, unassuming terrorist? Or some poor, unassuming male reared in a misogynistic society who believes that it's OK to beat & subjugate women, to force children into marriage, to conduct FGM, to force their females to dress head to toe in something akin to a potato sack? What does it take for you Progressive types to believe that this stuff is actually happening worldwide & it's only a matter of time until it strikes here? Attending the funerals of your wife & kids? 

It happened in _my_ city 12 days ago. In a locale that my wife & children have been to. By a _Muslim_ immigrant. That's all the confirmation I need.

Alleged? FFS...



fjnmusic said:


> ...alleged...


----------



## FeXL

And, further to this garbage..

On what Progressive utopia is it considered an acceptable defence to say, "But, yer honour, the other guy was doing it, too!"?

Serious?

How many sexual assaults were committed by non Muslims in Germany this past New Year's Eve? As opposed to the hundreds committed by Muslims? 

Go ahead, search away. I'll wait...



CubaMark said:


> Now, be fair, *fjnmusic*... it's not like _white_ people are out there committing sexual assault or anything.... :yikes:


----------



## screature

fjnmusic said:


> Well there goes your moral superiority argument.


What moral superiority argument??? I never made one, I have no idea what yo are trying to say.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> How many sexual assaults were committed by non Muslims in Germany this past New Year's Eve? As opposed to the hundreds committed by Muslims?
> 
> Go ahead, search away. I'll wait...


Wait away. I have no interest in arguing with you, particularly when you change your story every five minutes. This began with the case of sexual assault allegations against a man of Pakistani origin who is now a Canadian citizen. *There is not - so far as I am aware - any indication that this person is a refugee,* nor that there was any error committed in the processing of his immigration paperwork.

So we have a person who emigrated to Canada, not a refugee, who happens to be a muslim.

That person is alleged to have committed sexual assault ("unwanted touching") against a woman and two minors in a hotel pool.

*That's it.* We have no other information. We don't know the circumstances of the incident, whether the accused was known to the victims, whether he was under the influence, whether he was "on jihad" (odd way to conduct it) as some of the wackos claim, etc. 

*You *are the one who is attempting to link this to the cases of mass sexual assault committed four months' ago in Germany during New Years' Eve. *You* are the one, reflecting your obsession with muslims, who continues to paint all muslims as evil incarnate, and that is patently ridiculous. As is your demonstrated example here in ehMac, you are being what we might call *creative with reality.*

A man allegedly committed an act of sexual assault. Men do this every day (a fact which, when mentioned, in your brain somehow translates into my making it an 'excuse' for his behaviour, a leap that defies the logic you claim but constantly fail to abide in your 'arguments'). 

If guilty, he should be punished. But I'm not going to judge all muslims by the acts of this guy (and in a context when we do not have _*any*_ details on the incident).

Unless you feel it is relevant that I *judge all Albertans by your stellar example*, in which case, *game on!*


----------



## FeXL

All this does is reinforce the fact that you pick & choose to read only what you want, rather than anything in its entirety.

From day _one_ this has been about Muslims/Islam, in any post I've made on the subject of refugees or immigrants. Period. Not only the more extreme and terrorist branches, but the more "moderate" ones as well. The repression, subjugation, forcing of child brides, beating, raping, killing, FGM, _et al_., of women. While there are other aspects that are troubling, that is my chiefest concern. I have noted more than once that it is impossible to reconcile Islam with Western society.

Go find a post of mine anywhere that shows otherwise. Go ahead, CM. Prove me wrong. Here's another great, big, fat chance to prove your superiority.

Instead of complaining about me posting about a Pakistani Muslim immigrant who is charged with a number of sexual assault offences with both an adult & children in a Syrian Refugee thread, why don't you address the real issue here? 

FJN, same question.

Is that the only thing you find wrong with this situation?



CubaMark said:


> I have no interest in arguing with you, particularly when you change your story every five minutes.
> 
> bla, blah, blah, blah, bla, bla...


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> The point is that if you bother to look, Syrian refugees have committed all types of crime in Europe. Many of us believe, it is only a matter of time before it happens in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> That's neither xenophobic nor racist.



Actually, that's exactly what it is, Don. It's like you're waiting for something bad to happen so you can say, "I told you so." The best way to prevent something bad from happening would be to show kindness and hospitality to incoming refugees now. Don't give someone a reason to call you a bigot.


----------



## MacGuiver

fjnmusic said:


> Actually, that's exactly what it is, Don. It's like you're waiting for something bad to happen so you can say, "I told you so." The best way to prevent something bad from happening would be to show kindness and hospitality to incoming refugees now. Don't give someone a reason to call you a bigot.


Thats exactly right. Any terrorism, rapes or violence the Europeans are experiencing is because of their lack of kindness and hospitality. Those Europeans are notorious bigots and they treat Muslim migrants like crap there with free housing, welfare and substandard wifi service. No wonder they were attacked.


----------



## fjnmusic

MacGuiver said:


> Thats exactly right. Any terrorism, rapes or violence the Europeans are experiencing is because of their lack of kindness and hospitality. Those Europeans are notorious bigots and they treat Muslim migrants like crap there with free housing, welfare and substandard wifi service. No wonder they were attacked.



*sigh*


----------



## CubaMark

fjnmusic said:


> *sigh*


Do you think he really doesn't see it? Or is he consciously, intentionally, pretend-obtuse?

Oh, those damn immigrants (since now this thread is not specifically about refugees):





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> Do you think he really doesn't see it? Or is he consciously, intentionally, pretend-obtuse?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, those damn immigrants (since now this thread is not specifically about refugees):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.



Next it will transmogrify to all refugees are Muslim on the inside. And though we've taken in 25,000 with zero acts of violence, just you wait! One is bound to slip up sonewhere. Maybe if we could only just provoke them a little...I don't know...fabricate stories about attacking school children with chains or something.

I really wish more people had taken the time to watch Little Mosque on the Prairie back in the day. 

https://youtu.be/k8APVztLSaw


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> really wish more people had taken the time to watch Little Mosque on the Prairie back in the day.


I'm sure they could order the DVD set. Problem is, most people thought it was sub-standard entertainment.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> I'm sure they could order the DVD set. Problem is, most people thought it was sub-standard entertainment.



For a CBC produced show, I thought it was great and came out at just the right time. It finally showed Muslims could have a sense of humour instead of being fixated on jihad all the time. Truth be told, all of the Muslim. Canadians I've ever known were very much like the characters on the show—just regular people. This is why hateful comments like the ones posted here by certain individuals are so hard to digest. They just don't ring true based on my experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> For a CBC produced show, I thought it was great and came out at just the right time. It finally showed Muslims could have a sense of humour instead of being fixated on jihad all the time. Truth be told, all of the Muslim. Canadians I've ever known were very much like the characters on the show—just regular people. This is why hateful comments like the ones posted here by certain individuals are so hard to digest. They just don't ring true based on my experience.


I liked the show. I have had numerous experiences with people of many cultures and religions, especially in an academic sense. Also, working as a volunteer with adult ESL programs, one meets various people who are not academics. I once dated a girl from Lebanon, who was half Muslim and have Christian. Being Jewish I thought that this might be a problem with her parents, but there was no problem. We parted as friends when I came to Canada and she went to England. 

A fine posting, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> I liked the show. I have had numerous experiences with people of many cultures and religions, especially in an academic sense. Also, working as a volunteer with adult ESL programs, one meets various people who are not academics. I once dated a girl from Lebanon, who was half Muslim and have Christian. Being Jewish I thought that this might be a problem with her parents, but there was no problem. We parted as friends when I came to Canada and she went to England.
> 
> 
> 
> A fine posting, Frank. Paix, mon ami.



 Et tu, Bruté.


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Et tu, Bruté.


 "Et tu, Brute? Then fall, Caesar!" If I stand, I stand tall. And if I fall, I fall forward. Excelsior!!! Paix, mon ami.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> "Et tu, Brute? Then fall, Caesar!" If I stand, I stand tall. And if I fall, I fall forward. Excelsior!!! Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


>


:d


----------



## fjnmusic

Amidst all the rumours about the dangers of refugees comes this heartwarming story from Calgary about some who wish to give back to the country that took them in. 



> 'We understand what they're feeling': Syrian refugees in Calgary step up to help Fort McMurray fire evacuees
> 
> When Rita Khanchet saw images of a vicious wildfire destroying homes and uprooting tens of thousands of people in Fort McMurray, she immediately thought of Syria, the homeland she fled just five months ago with her husband and young son.
> 
> Khanchet and her family know first-hand how scary it is to leave a community, home and possessions behind, and she was determined to help the people of Fort McMurray.
> 
> “It’s not easy to lose everything. We can understand them more than anyone in Canada. We were in the same situation,” said Khanchet, who lives in Calgary.
> 
> “Me and my family wanted to do something for these people. Canadian society helped us when we came to Canada.”
> 
> Syrian refugees across Calgary are now giving what little they have to northern Albertans, after Khanchet posted an appeal in Arabic on a private Facebook group the newcomers created and frequent.
> 
> “(Canadians) gave us everything. And now it’s time to return the favour,” she wrote.
> 
> A fellow Syrian refugee translated and shared Khanchet’s post with a wider community on the Syrian Refugee Support Group page, and within hours offers of help came in from new Canadians determined to give back to their new home.
> 
> “All the Syrians are saying, ‘I’m ready to give, I’m ready to give,’ ” said Saima Jamal, a co-founder of the Syrian Refugee Support Group.
> 
> “It’s amazing. You have to understand how little these guys have . . . But they understand the idea of an entire city losing their home. That’s something they can easily relate to. They went through that.”


http://calgaryherald.com/news/local...y-step-up-to-help-fort-mcmurray-fire-evacuees


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Amidst all the rumours about the dangers of refugees comes this heartwarming story from Calgary about some who wish to give back to the country that took them in.
> 
> 
> 
> Fort McMurray Wildfire: Syrian refugees in Calgary pitch in to help | Calgary Herald
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


'We understand what they're feeling': Syrian refugees in Calgary step up to help Fort McMurray fire evacuees

Paying it forward. :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

fjnmusic said:


> Amidst all the rumours about the dangers of refugees comes this heartwarming story from Calgary about some who wish to give back to the country that took them in.
> 
> 
> 
> Fort McMurray Wildfire: Syrian refugees in Calgary pitch in to help | Calgary Herald
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Syrians were also extremely generous in taking in many of the millions displaced from Iraq by the Bush whacks.


----------



## fjnmusic

From refugee to evacuee: some Fort Mac residents have had more than their share of being displaced from their homes.



> Refugees Evacuated from Fort McMurray
> 
> Instead of 'missiles hunting them,' the wildfire’s embers rained down on them
> 
> Andrea Huncar · Reporter · CBC News
> May 6, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fleeing a massive wildfire can feel a lot like fleeing war.
> 
> "Like when the missiles come down and burned the whole neighbourhood," says Fort McMurray evacuee Abdul Almouazan, 66, through a translator.
> 
> Two years ago, Almouazan fled war-torn Syria with his family of eight. In February, they began their new life in Fort McMurray. Almouazan felt safe, "like a human being again."
> 
> But two months on, he is one of 140 evacuees finding shelter at Al Rashid Mosque in Edmonton. Uprooted again, his smile is still frequent, but it triggers memories of the horrors in Syria.
> 
> Almouazan recalls bombs flattening homes, "people being killed all around him" and "pieces of people flying in the air."
> 
> Bombs often rained down around his daughter's house by the hospital, he says. One day she disappeared. He doesn't know if she's alive.
> 
> Her two children are now with Almouazan in Edmonton. So is his wife, his son, daughter-in-law, and their three children.
> 
> If not for them, Almouazan says he never would have fled Syria. He never imagined fearing for their lives when they arrived in Canada.
> 
> But that changed Tuesday when, they escaped the smoke thickening around their beloved Timberlea home, heading to the local mosque.
> 
> Then the municipality issued a mandatory evacuation order. Suddenly, Almouazan and his family were on the run again.
> 
> It felt eerily familiar, he says, recalling moving from one shelter to the next in Syria. But rather than "missiles hunting them," the wildfire's embers rained down on them instead.
> 
> Compared to Syria's loud explosions, Almouazan found the fire hauntingly quiet. He's sitting cross legged in the cot where he'll later sleep. Colourful prayer beads jingle in his hand. He's had them ever since Syria because they're always in his pocket.
> 
> Now they're all he has. His family left home Tuesday without anything figuring they'd soon be back.
> 
> Making his way through the chaos and devastation of Syria and now Fort Mac, Almouazan has touched bead after bead, repeating the name of Allah.
> 
> It brings inner peace, he says.


http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/edmonton/syrian-refugees-evacuated-from-fort-mcmurray-1.3569560


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Report: Swedish Police Excuse Migrant Rape, Blame ‘Nordic Alcohol Culture’ And ‘Ignorance



> “Sweden tops the new EU Statistics on physical and sexual violence against women, sexual harassment and stalking. The conclusion is that the results are a consequence of Nordic alcohol culture, but *also of non-traditional gender roles.*”
> 
> It explains, on page 20, that the “background to the men who commit sexual molestation is multifaceted.”
> 
> Migrants, it says, might not be able to “handle the alcohol,” simply feel “horny,” have “ignorance of the consequences for the girls,” “have misplaced feelings,” be “expressing anger in this way” or be acting due to “peer pressure.”
> 
> “Some argue that sexual molestation is part of bullying, or the means for men to demonstrate their power over girls,” claims the next paragraph.


M'bold. WTF?

More:



> Shortly after the German police were accused of attempting to cover up the Cologne sex attack, it began to be reported that Swedish police had been obscuring the nature of sex attacks in Stockholm for years.
> 
> *Festival organisers had identified the sex mob phenomenon two years ago, but claimed it would have been “irresponsible” to have spoken out. The police, too, refused to reveal the perpetrators were all Afghan youths, and arrests were only made after this was reported last year.*


M'bold.

Nice...


----------



## Dr.G.

Syrian refugee quickly becoming Corner Brook's most popular barber - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Nice to read about a success story in NL. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcoming Wheels gives donated bicycles to Syrian refugees - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Good news in NS as well. :clap:


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how are Europe's rapefugees doing?

18 women are sexually assaulted at German concert, with victims surrounded by mobs of migrant men and groped in copycat attacks like those in Cologne



> A group of asylum seekers sexually assaulted numerous women at a free concert in Germany at the weekend in attacks similar to those carried out in Cologne on New Year's Eve.
> 
> Three Pakistani men are already under arrest after 18 women filed complaints that they had been improperly touched, fondled and groped during the festival in the city of Darmstadt.
> 
> Police have said the number of complainants could rise.
> 
> Between two and three more men are still being sought by police as victims receive counselling and *authorities try to cool down rising tensions against migrants in general.*


M'bold.

I can't imagine why. All they need is a hug...


----------



## FeXL

Reports on counterfeit Syrian passport industry corroborated



> Harald Doornbos, a journalist based in Syria and works for the Dutch Nieuwe Revu magazine, bought in September 2015 a fake Syrian passport with the picture of the Prime Minister of the Netherlands printed on it.
> 
> Doornbos said that anyone, including jihadists and Syrians who have committed crimes against humanity, can easily do the same and apply for refugee status in Europe with a forges identity.
> 
> ...
> 
> *A Syrian national who fled his country to Europe has recently told CIJnews that acquiring an original Syrian passport is easy, as well as other official documents like driving license and university certificates. “It is all question of money,” he explained. “It is possible within a week to arrange a passport.”*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further on rapefugees.

Why did police keep quiet on sex attack by Syrian UK refugees? Girl, 14, was assaulted by gang but it was kept off the crime list covered by BBC Newsnight team...



> Police were last night accused of burying allegations that a gang of Syrians sexually assaulted two teenage girls in a Newcastle park.
> 
> Three young men and a teenage boy, at least one of them a refugee, were arrested last month over claims two 14-year-olds had been attacked in the centre of the city.
> 
> But even after the suspects were charged and appeared in court, Northumbria Police – which claims to have made sexual violence a top priority – did not announce the case to the public or press. Even the local MP only heard about it last week.


Why? Because it doesn't follow the narrative...


----------



## FeXL

Notice there is a complete absence of the word "Muslim" anywhere in the story. Why dya s'pose...

Migrant who brutally raped boy, 10, because of 'sexual emergency' jailed for six years



> AN Iraqi asylum seeker who had not had sex for four months and said it was a "sexual emergency" when he raped a 10-year-boy at a swimming pool has been jailed for six years.
> 
> The 20-year-old paedophile who fled to Austria via the Balkan refugee route in September last year was sentenced today by a court in the Austrian capital of Vienna after being found guilty of serious sexual assault and rape of a minor.


A "sexual emergency", huh? Man, I wish I had a dollar for every time I had one of those...


----------



## Macfury

Hey, FeXL--I've gotta say that in most news stories, the religion of the rapist is not mentioned.



FeXL said:


> Notice there is a complete absence of the word "Muslim" anywhere in the story. Why dya s'pose...
> 
> Migrant who brutally raped boy, 10, because of 'sexual emergency' jailed for six years
> 
> 
> 
> A "sexual emergency", huh? Man, I wish I had a dollar for every time I had one of those...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Hey, FeXL--I've gotta say that in most news stories, the religion of the rapist is not mentioned.


Especially recently...


----------



## FeXL

CIA Director: Islamic State Attempting to Infiltrate the West Through Refugee Flows



> Thursday at a hearing on CIA intelligence activities, CIA Director John Brennan said *ISIS is attempting infiltrate operatives into the West through “refugee flows, smuggling routes and legitimate methods of travel.”*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's that refugee thing working out in Fredericton?

Canadian Government Demands Syrian Migrant Adult Men Placed in High Schools Despite Documented Threats, Sharia



> According to TheRebel reporter Faith Goldy, a freedom of information request yielded 2,700 documents concerning the “fiasco” of placing “unassimilated Muslim migrant men” into Fredericton High School in New Brunswick.
> 
> During a week-long investigation into the situation at Fredericton, Goldy writes:
> 
> _Sexual harassment. Bullying. Picking on the Jewish kids. Threatening and swearing at teachers. Talking about terrorist weapons, like rocket propelled grenades.
> 
> Demanding that men and women be separated, sharia style. Refusing to speak English.
> 
> It goes on and on._​
> In one document, highlighted in Goldy’s video report “The Hunt” below, one teacher notes:
> 
> _We have been operating in an environment where there were no supports in place provided to us prior to the arrival of the Syrian newcomers [to] our high school, beyond the initial family interview and a language screener. We are living in in [sic] a province where there are no official ESL (EAL) courses for high school, no alternate programming for war-affected youth, no personnel that have designated roles, like translator-interpreters, for example to help us [sic] new set of cultural and social norms._​


More:



> Yet another report documents concern about how the young adult Syrian men – in their 20s – are sexually harassing their 14- and 15-year-old female classmates and intimidating young Canadian boys in their classrooms.
> 
> “We have had numerous issues of bullying, intimidation, etc.,” says one report in the documents obtained. “Younger students are definitely less comfortable around older students – particularly males.”


Further:



> Goldy also notes that Canadian mainstream media are not reporting any of the concerns about the Syrian migrants’ placement in the high schools. In April, the Daily Caller’s Peter Hasson reported that a story about a Canadian elementary school’s decision to allow Syrian refugee students “physically abuse their classmates and go unpunished” was actually removed from Nova Scotia newspaper _The Chronicle Herald_.


----------



## fjnmusic

Again, consider the source. Faith Goldy. Ezra Levant. The Rebel Media. Same one that was discredited last time you rang the alarm bell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

It was never discredited. The newspaper only regretted printing the story.



fjnmusic said:


> Again, consider the source. Faith Goldy. Ezra Levant. The Rebel Media. Same one that was discredited last time you rang the alarm bell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

I'm sorry, are you talking to me? You must be talking to me 'cause we're the only ones in the room right now.

I thought (and hoped) that you foreswore any further interaction with me. This is, what, at least the third post of mine you've responded to in the last few days. What happened to "have a good life" and all that? Thought you were tired of having your butt handed to you on an even playing field.

OK, seeing as you are unable to keep your word (quelle surprise)...

I jes' luvs it when you Progs bring an informed, well-reasoned, fact-filled rebuttal to a discussion. Unfortunately (and, as always), yours ain't it.

If the Rebel's argument is so thin, you should be able to dissect it with the simplest of gestures, the most basal of facts. You didn't. That tells me more about the quality of your argument in one single reply than a hundred Rebel stories. 

You. Got. Nuttin'.

If any of the facts cited in that story are in error, please, feel free to respond to them with facts of your own. That's a rebuttal. Instead, in typical Prog fashion, you embark in good, old-fashioned character assassination, attacking the person, not the argument. Know why?

Again: You. Got. Nuttin'.

And, I'd love for you to show any discussion from the past where Rebel Media was discredited. _Especially_ when you provided the actual the facts to do so.

And, even if they were, you still haven't addressed the issues here. Just attacked the person. If all it took to shut someone up forever was to prove them wrong once, you've got centuries of backlog on these forums alone. 

You'd never be able to log in again. beejacon

So, please, feel free to address the actual argument anytime. If you can't, there's no shame. Most Progs can't. 

If you are unable to hold yourself back from a mudslinging contest, please, go back to your safe space & get all warm & cozy. Curl up in the chair in your nice, warm, red plaid pyjamas, cup of hot chocolate in hand. Maybe buy some insurance.

I'm not interested in having a battle of wits with an unarmed man.



fjnmusic said:


> Again, consider the source. Faith Goldy. Ezra Levant. The Rebel Media. Same one that was discredited last time you rang the alarm bell.


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> Again, consider the source. Faith Goldy. Ezra Levant. The Rebel Media.


Yes. DO consider the source. The only media outlet in Canada with credibility and integrity regarding this subject right now. The only ones who will bother to find out the parts of the story that the left conveniently leaves out.


----------



## CubaMark

heavyall said:


> .....The only media outlet in Canada with credibility and integrity ......


*Just.... wow.* 

.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> *Just.... wow.*


You're really dating yourself with that one, CM!


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> *Just.... wow.*
> 
> 
> 
> .



I know right? They seem to think that because no other news outlet reports on a story that that's a good thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

What are they teaching in schools these days fjn? I was taught that one outlet was enough if they were right.



fjnmusic said:


> I know right? They seem to think that because no other news outlet reports on a story that that's a good thing.


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> I know right? They seem to think that because no other news outlet reports on a story that that's a good thing.


Other outlets covering things up? No, not a good thing. One outlet doing everyone else's jobs for them and getting the details they're conveniently leaving out because it doesn't fit their "progressive" narrative? Yes, a very good and very important thing.


----------



## heavyall

CubaMark said:


> *Just.... wow.*  .


Indeed:



> Self-parodying phrase commonly uttered by* intellectually sheltered political ideologues* expressing visceral contempt for ideas they *can't logically rebut*.


Urban Dictionary: wow just wow


----------



## fjnmusic

Don't sweat the small stuff, Mark. What I find kind of humorous is that usually conspiracy theorists are left wing nut jobs, not right wing nut jobs. Yet here we are. Only one news source, the Rebel Media, apparently publishes the actual news. Every other source must be wrong for them to be right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

There are no conspiracies in news. Inadequate reporting is generally the result of lazy thinking. You don't have to be part of a conspiracy to avoid reporting on something--just lazy and cloddish, and writing for an undemanding audience.



fjnmusic said:


> Don't sweat the small stuff, Mark. What I find kind of humorous is that usually conspiracy theorists are left wing nut jobs, not right wing nut jobs. Yet here we are. Only one news source, the Rebel Media, apparently publishes the actual news. Every other source must be wrong for them to be right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> There are no conspiracies in news. Inadequate reporting is generally the result of lazy thinking. You don't have to be part of a conspiracy to avoid reporting on something--just lazy and cloddish, and writing for an undemanding audience.


That's a part of it. But a far larger part is this: news departments from newspapers to radio to television and anything in-between have for decades been "streamlining" their "newsrooms" (which no longer deserve the term). Veteran and experienced journalists pretty much vanished as the bottom line rather than accurate and relevant reporting became the order of the day. Why pay the salary of someone who has been a reporter for 30 years, with all of those annual raises, when a wet-behind-the-ears college graduate from a Communications program (or worse, Public Relations) can do the "same" job for far less money?

And resources? Please. Gone are the days when a reporter —an actual reporter— would be sent off on an investigative stint. Now it's all about getting the traffic and weather reports out in a timely fashion, talking excitedly about last night's game (whichever), and rewriting police press releases so that they "look like" news.

It's not lazy. It's incompetence. Intentional incompetence. The less *real* effort is put into uncovering the news of the day, the better it is for the people (or rather, corporations) who shape what we see and hear (and believe).

And before you go off on a rant about the old, unionized reporters sitting on their asses and delivering nothing of worth, take a long look at the disaster that is the Halifax Chronicle-Herald, now in its umpteenth month of a strike. They've brought in no-byline journalism school students (not even graduates) with the promise of experience, paying a pittance, and the quality of their output, well, we all saw what happened with the immigrant choking story, the one that Ezra / Faith / The Rebel pounded into the ground in an attempt to work up their supporters (and no-one else, since the rest of us have a clue as to the Rebel's not-so-hidden prejudicial agenda).

It is not laziness. It is the purposeful dumbing-down of "news" content to provide better return on investment for private corporate "news" services, ensure that very few stories that actually matter make it to the fore, while celebrating the rise of the "citizen journalist" (who in saner years we all recognized as basement-dwelling crackpots).

Journalism is in a sad, sad state today. And it has nothing to do with a "liberal media" pushing "progressive" agendas. Anyone spouting the contrary is living in their own little tinfoil-topped world.


----------



## Macfury

Most journalists are self-described "progressives" so this slant comes through as a result of their laziness. I don't believe there's much difference between a unionized or a non-unionized "progressive." General incompetence also plays a role of course. But no conspiracy!


----------



## heavyall

CubaMark said:


> And resources? Please. Gone are the days when a reporter —an actual reporter— would be sent off on an investigative stint. .


Yup. There's really only one outlet that is still doing that -- The Rebel.


----------



## FeXL

Remind me again exactly what happened there?



CubaMark said:


> ...well, we all saw what happened with the immigrant choking story, the one that Ezra / Faith / The Rebel pounded into the ground in an attempt to work up their supporters


As opposed to, say, the agenda of all the Prog media? Which casts a far wider net than all of the conservative news sources, BTW. And with just as much, if not more, prejudice?



CubaMark said:


> (and no-one else, since the rest of us have a clue as to the Rebel's not-so-hidden prejudicial agenda).


----------



## FeXL

From the departments of "No Good Deed Is Left Unpunished" and "Just Another Lying Progressive", we have this little gem:

Left-wing German politician who was raped by migrants admits she LIED to police about her attackers' nationality because she did not want to encourage racism



> A young left-wing German politician has admitted she lied to police about the racial background of three men who raped her in case it triggered reprisals against refugees in her country.
> 
> Selin Gören, the national spokeswoman of the left-wing youth movement Solid, was attacked by three men in January in the city of Mannheim where she works as a refugee activist.
> 
> The 24-year-old was ambushed late at night in a playground where she said she was forced to perform a sex act on her attackers.
> 
> After the assault she went straight to the police - but she did not tell them the ethnic make-up of the men, that they were speaking Arabic or Farsi.


There is much to be concerned about here but what pisses me off most is that resources that could have been used to track down the actual perps were sent off on some wild goose chase. How many others were assaulted by these freaks during the interim?

I hope she's proud of her political correctness...


----------



## FeXL

Why are we reading about "leaked reports" rather than headlines?

Leaked police report in Germany 'CONFIRMS surge in migrant sex attacks in swimming pools'



> The internal report was issued for officers of the Criminal Commisariat 12 - responsible for sex crimes and missing persons.
> 
> It states: "The K12 can confirm a surge in sex crimes at these establishments.
> 
> *"In particular rape and the sexual abuse of children in bathing establishments have given us grave cause for concern. The perpetrators are, for the most part, immigrants."*


M'bold.

And why, CM, do these bastards not deserve to fry, too?


----------



## FeXL

So, how does the EU feel about all the Muslim migrants?

Study: Majority of EU Citizens Fear Muslim Migration



> According to an EU-wide study, 70 per cent of Europeans believe Muslim migration poses a serious threat to the continent, while 86 per cent fear that terrorist attacks in their country are likely.
> 
> The survey, conducted by Hungarian think-tank the Szazadveg Foundation, polled 1,000 people in each of the European Union’s (EU) member nations. *While the study was carried out in April, the publication of the results was delayed until after Britain’s referendum.*
> 
> The report found that Europeans are deeply unhappy about migration and the EU’s response to the migrant crisis. It states that the majority of EU citizens believe “the immigration wave increases the risk of terrorism, the number of criminal activities, and imposes risk on the cultural integrity of the countries that are impacted by it.”


M'bold.

Huh. After the Brexit vote. Imagine what the numbers could have been with that little gem in the forefront of voters minds...


----------



## Sprague

This is a very ugly thread.


----------



## FeXL

I agree.

The sexual assault and raping of host country citizens by refugees and immigrants is a very ugly thing...


----------



## Macfury

Sprague said:


> This is a very ugly thread.


Make it beautiful.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> I agree.
> 
> The sexual assault and raping of host country citizens by refugees and immigrants is a very ugly thing...


So sexual assault and rape by _real_ citizens — that's fine, right? XX)


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> So sexual assault and rape by _real_ citizens — that's fine, right? XX)



Some people will never be persuaded even by the finest of reasons. I mostly don't even bother anymore. Out of the 25,000 plus Syrian refugees that have come to Canada, so far, not one has committed any kind of crime. Zero. That's pretty impressive, and better than the general population, truth be told. It ain't the subject matter that makes this thread ugly either. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprague

^^^^^

Exactly. This thread deserves a moderator.


----------



## MacGuiver2.0

Sprague said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Exactly. This thread deserves a moderator.


You didn't read the disclaimer did you?
*
WARNING! This thread may be hazardous to sensitive snowflakes easily offended by the free exchange of ideas. If you find yourself surrounded by facts and opinions that don't care about your feelings, Exit immediately to a predetermined safe space where you'll be fed a steady diet of similar opinions. If you choose to stay and debate the issues with your own facts and opinions then congratulations, you may not be a fragile snowflake after all.*


----------



## MacGuiver2.0

Sprague said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Exactly. This thread deserves a moderator.


You didn't read the disclaimer did you?
*
WARNING! This thread may be hazardous to sensitive snowflakes easily offended by the free exchange of ideas. If you find yourself surrounded by facts and opinions that don't care about your feelings, Exit immediately to a predetermined safe space where you'll be fed a steady diet of similar opinions. If you choose to stay and debate the issues with your own facts and opinions then congratulations, you may not be a fragile snowflake after all.*


----------



## Macfury

Sprague said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Exactly. This thread deserves a moderator.


Why, because you don't like people being able to discuss topics freely?


----------



## Sprague

No. There's nothing wrong with free speech. Fear mongering is a bother though. This is an ugly thread.


----------



## SINC

Sprague said:


> No. There's nothing wrong with free speech. Fear mongering is a bother though. This is an ugly thread.


Agreed, but then again, much about the refugees behaviour in Europe is ugly as well.


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> Out of the 25,000 plus Syrian refugees that have come to Canada, so far, not one has committed any kind of crime. Zero.


Just because the CBC refuses to report on it, that does not mean it isn't happening.


----------



## heavyall

Sprague said:


> ^This thread deserves a moderator.


Whys, to stop the left-wing ideologues from lying?


----------



## heavyall

Sprague said:


> This is an ugly thread.


The truth often is ugly.


----------



## FeXL

Sexual assault & rape are never acceptable, no matter who the perpetrator. Does that really need be said? Is that really the only distraction you could come up with? The only criticism you could muster on the topic? 

"Well, ****** does it, too!" 

Really?

However, I have no idea what the hell you mean by _real_ citizens. Is that secret Prog code for something?

If you are really interested in a discussion of this particular topic, I'd be more than happy to discuss actual _numbers_ with you...



> #The police released a report noting that Sweden is at the top of the EU's statistics on physical and sexual violence against women, sexual harassment and stalking. *The report stated unequivocally that it is "asylum-seeker boys" and "foreign men" who commit the vast majority of the reported crimes.*
> 
> #As far as the widespread sexual assaults at public pools are concerned, the police said that *in four out of five cases, the perpetrators have been "unaccompanied refugee children".*
> 
> #A survey by the National Board of Health and Welfare (Socialstyrelsen) suggested that as many as 38,000 women in Sweden may have been subjected to female genital mutilation (FGM). Yet health care services rarely help women with the complications associated with FGM.


M'bold.

Now, those of you who are driving by the thread criticizing my posts without actually engaging in the topic can accuse me of racism, xenophobia, Islamophobia, ugliness, whatever. I've been called worse by better. And, I'm none of those.

This isn't hatred. It's caution. And yes, I do fear for my lovely bride & children, especially since a sexual assault by a Muslim immigrant occurred in a local swimming pool that my family have frequented.

Yes. One single episode in our fair city. And if there had been nothing else going on elsewhere in the world it would not have even been remarkable. Just another sick predator. However, with sexual assaults & rapes becoming commonplace among Muslim males, this hit pretty damn close to home.

Keep your eye on the ball, people. These are the facts & they speak for themselves: Since the recent influx of African & Middle Eastern Muslim male immigrants & refugee seekers into the EU, the incidence of sexual assaults and rape in European countries have skyrocketed. 

Debate _that..._

Related (and not just in Europe):

Muslim 'refugees' threaten Minnesota community with rape



> A mob of up to 30 young Somali men paraded through one of Minneapolis’ more upscale neighborhoods last week, yelling disparaging comments and threats against homeowners.
> 
> A female resident of the neighborhood, obviously shaken in a TV interview, related how she was screamed at by a Somali man who threatened to kidnap and rape her.
> 
> “They were screaming at the house that they were going to kidnap you and they were going to rape you,” one Minneapolis resident told KSTP TV. “It was a very traumatizing experience.”


And for those of you who keep trotting out the, "Well it hasn't happened in Canada yet" argument, I sincerely hope it never does. However, the likelihood of that is slim to none, judging by the rest of the planet.

And when it does, you can bet your sweet patootie there's going to be a great, big, fat "I told you so"...



CubaMark said:


> So sexual assault and rape by _real_ citizens — that's fine, right? XX)


----------



## fjnmusic

Sprague said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Exactly. This thread deserves a moderator.



I've been saying the same thing for a long time. There's a certain civility missing here that is obvious in other discussion forums.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> I've been saying the same thing for a long time. There's a certain civility missing here that is obvious in other discussion forums.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can link you to many examples perpetrated by yourself. I think you're more prone to vile outbursts than anyone else here.


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> I can link you to many examples perpetrated by yourself. I think you're more prone to vile outbursts than anyone else here.


 No question about that. Potty mouth ideed.


----------



## FeXL

You mean, quality observations like this one: "Rachel's smart. She's 50."

By all means, please, give us a list of all those "finest of reasons" you've presented in support of your argument here. Or from anybody else on your side of the argument in this thread.

If that's all you got, you shouldn't bother wasting the pixels...



fjnmusic said:


> Some people will never be persuaded even by the finest of reasons. I mostly don't even bother anymore.


----------



## fjnmusic

There you go, Sprague. They honestly have absolutely no idea. *sigh* I miss the mayor of ehMac and the civility that once was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Feigned innocence at its finest.


----------



## SINC

*A very quick review of the thread clearly shows who needs to be moderated. Pot meet kettle.*



fjnmusic said:


> *Assholes* abound, and not just here at ehMac. It's sad really that this kind of discrimination still exists today, and exists especially among people whom I used to regard as reasonably intelligent.





fjnmusic said:


> Pathetic but not unexpected. You try to draw me in but I'm bored of this continual bickering and oneupsmanship. It's not how adults discuss things. I'm not playing your game any longer, Don. Talk amongst yourselves. I'll give you a topic. The Progressive Conservative Party is neither Progressive nor is it Conservative nor is it a party. Discuss.
> 
> *For what it's worth, asshole is no longer an off limit word the way **** and **** are. Just ask the moderators. If that pisses you off, oh well.*





fjnmusic said:


> In a slightly different frame of mind, I appreciate your good wishes and I wish you the same. Sometimes you read me very well. *Sorry for calling you an asshole.*





fjnmusic said:


> Has anyone ever described you as "argumentative"? Acerbic? Abrasive? *They're much nicer euphemisms for a word that starts with "ass" and ends with "hole."*





fjnmusic said:


> *Well in that case there's a ****eload of people here who are guilty of namecalling.* I think there are many regular contributors who need to learn how to play nicely with others.





fjnmusic said:


> *There's all this bitching and moaning from some ehMacers* about refugees in OTHER countries, but what complaints have emerged in Canada so far?





fjnmusic said:


> *Bitching and moaning is fun to say. Sorry if it offends you.*





fjnmusic said:


> Nope. Not when it comes to the law. If you were to say *beat the ****e out of a refugee* because you just don't like them, for example, you would still be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. That's the point: Canadian citizens have rights, and landed immigrants and refugees have the same rights save for two.





fjnmusic said:


> And reacting with alarm to something that hasn't happened is simply paranoia. *And perhaps a touch of mental illness.* Muslims have been in Canada for a very long time. What kind of "density" do you think is necessary to convert refugees to terrorists?





fjnmusic said:


> Well, there's my point. In other forums you have a third party who isn't aligned with either of the feuding parties who tells people to take a time out when they can't play nicely. The mayor of ehMac put me on a timeout once and I probably deserved it. Absent a clear set of parameters for what constitutes civil behaviour and what doesn't, I observe over and over that, no, people unfortunately don't police themselves very well. And so once promising threads become hotbeds of insults and insinuations, simply because kids can't figure out how to play nicely together. If winning the argument becomes more important than respecting the other person's feelings, we have problems. And this happens far too often now on ehMac, in my opinion.


*Crying for help to stop himself?*



fjnmusic said:


> There you go, Sprague. They honestly have absolutely no idea. *sigh* I miss the mayor of ehMac and the civility that once was.


*So, now you know who has honestly and absolutely no idea.*


----------



## fjnmusic

Jeez, Don, you need a hobby. 

Still ZERO cases of abuse by Syrian refugees in Canada, by the way.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Man, SINC--EhMac's biggest offender begging for a golden age of civility that he continues to violently undermine. Have to save this for the "progressive" thread as another fine example of that species.


----------



## FeXL

Figgers. Over 300 thread views & nearly 24 hours later & all the critics have wilfully ignored the facts of the issue.

It's all about their hurt feelings.

Waahhh...



FeXL said:


> Keep your eye on the ball, people. These are the facts & they speak for themselves: Since the recent influx of African & Middle Eastern Muslim male immigrants & refugee seekers into the EU, the incidence of sexual assaults and rape in European countries have skyrocketed.
> 
> Debate _that..._


----------



## FeXL

In Boston, MA.

Syrian refugee held in indecent assault on girl, 13 at Lowell pool



> *A 22-year-old Syrian refugee is behind bars after only two months in the United States* after he was accused Thursday night of inappropriately touching a 13-year-old girl at a state-run swimming pool in Lowell.


M'bold.


----------



## fjnmusic

None in Canada. BTW, civility is about more than not using naughty words. It has to do with a basic level of respect which I'm afraid you three gentlemen lack. As you were.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Nobody has accused you of _merely_ using foul language. Your lack of general civility and respect on this boards is also legendary.

I suspect if you looked deep down, that all that you want is a platform to present your ideas and have them go completely unchallenged.



fjnmusic said:


> None in Canada. BTW, civility is about more than not using naughty words. It has to do with a basic level of respect which I'm afraid you three gentlemen lack. As you were.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Nobody has accused you of _merely_ using foul language. Your lack of general civility and respect on this boards is also legendary.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect if you looked deep down, that all that you want is a platform to present your ideas and have them go completely unchallenged.



Coming from you, I'll take that as a compliment. There are many people here I have absolutely no problems with. It really comes down to about three individuals whose intolerance and put downs are legendary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Why would you have any problem with them? They never challenge your half-baked ideas. That seems to be the thing that pushes your "rage" button.



fjnmusic said:


> Coming from you, I'll take that as a compliment. There are many people here I have absolutely no problems with. It really comes down to about three individuals whose intolerance and put downs are legendary.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps

Wow, what are we looking at here....pistols at dawn! While much of the press I see in this site highlighting refugee transgression does not take place in Canada......an important point I must add. a couple of items, based on my experience here in Windsor, needs to be addressed. First not all refugees were actually refugees in the common sense. Many came with wealth....and will probably go back home when things settle down ( optimistic on their part ). Second the Trudeau government did not climatise these individuals to the tenants of Canadian culture, like we have done in the past, and this rapid movement of people without culturalisation was against other nations recommendation of highlighting our cultural differences. That said, many of the refugees that I have worked with just want to have peace in their lives and raise their families. To date, and make no mistake Windsor had an extremely high per capita influx, none have caused any of the problems experienced in many other countries. Not saying that there won't be issues, but so far no more than anyone else ( read Canadian citizens of long standing ) Just saying........


----------



## fjnmusic

Rps said:


> Wow, what are we looking at here....pistols at dawn! While much of the press I see in this site highlighting refugee transgression does not take place in Canada......an important point I must add. a couple of items, based on my experience here in Windsor, needs to be addressed. First not all refugees were actually refugees in the common sense. Many came with wealth....and will probably go back home when things settle down ( optimistic on their part ). Second the Trudeau government did not climatise these individuals to the tenants of Canadian culture, like we have done in the past, and this rapid movement of people without culturalisation was against other nations recommendation of highlighting our cultural differences. That said, many of the refugees that I have worked with just want to have peace in their lives and raise their families. To date, and make no mistake Windsor had an extremely high per capita influx, none have caused any of the problems experienced in many other countries. Not saying that there won't be issues, but so far no more than anyone else ( read Canadian citizens of long standing ) Just saying........



So refreshing to read something positive about refugees for a change. Thanks for sharing this, Rps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Rps said:


> ....an important point I must add. a couple of items, based on my experience here in Windsor, needs to be addressed. First not all refugees were actually refugees in the common sense.


A point I have made for some time. The Vietnamese boat people were refugees in the truest sense. Not people who had apartments in another countries before deciding to try Canada or the US.


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> Still ZERO cases of abuse by Syrian refugees in Canada, by the way.


The sources you listen to just refuse to report on them. The only one that does bother to investigate and get the full story, you refuse to look at.

That doesn't mean it's not happening, it means you are deliberately keeping yourself in a state of ignorance.


----------



## Rps

Macfury said:


> A point I have made for some time. The Vietnamese boat people were refugees in the truest sense. Not people who had apartments in another countries before deciding to try Canada or the US.


Yes, I think the EU experience is a case in support of this. Brussels, in its arrogance, countered common sense and allowed country shoppers free EU access. Like children grabbing at candy from an opened piñata they shopped with little concern for assimilation. In fact, the experiences I seen is a hoard that the Kahn would have been envious of running ramshackle in their "adopted" countries. What the EU should have done was hold to traditional refugee tenants....stay in the first country you arrive in. Brussels didn't want this so now The Brits left the EU, France will soon follow and need we say more....


----------



## fjnmusic

heavyall said:


> The sources you listen to just refuse to report on them. The only one that does bother to investigate and get the full story, you refuse to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean it's not happening, it means you are deliberately keeping yourself in a state of ignorance.



Pot meet kettle. The only source saying anything close to what you'd like to believe is a disreputable source whose creator has been sued multiple times for slanderous reporting. Yup, good source there. Not only that, but if that source were at all reputable, other sources would corroborate the story. You. Got. Nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

More correctly, heavyall has something that someone says is true and that another newspaper said was true--but then erased from their website without retraction.

From the site:

"Our story was incomplete and insufficiently corroborated, given the serious nature of the allegations."

The promised follow-up to improve the article never occurred as far as I know.


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> Yup, good source there. Not only that, but if that source were at all reputable, other sources would corroborate the story.



At this point, on that particular subject, they are the most reputable source we have in this country. By a pretty wide margin.


----------



## Sprague

Disgusting comments here and they keep on coming. Once again, this is an ugly thread.


----------



## heavyall

Sprague said:


> Disgusting comments here and they keep on coming. Once again, this is an ugly thread.


The only ugly part is your content-free drive-bys.

Feel tree to actually contribute to make it pretty.


----------



## Sprague

No offence. But you are certainly one of the perpetrators. Please cease and desist.


----------



## Macfury

Sprague said:


> No offence. But you are certainly one of the perpetrators. Please cease and desist.


Why would someone stop commenting because you ask them to? You're free to spar with him intellectually, but not to shut him down.


----------



## heavyall

Sprague said:


> No offence. But you are certainly one of the perpetrators. Please cease and desist.


The perpetrators of posting content germane to the topic of this thread? Yes I am.

Feel free to also actually contribute in a way that also pertains to the topic.


----------



## Sprague

Mostly because the lot of you are committing quasi-hate crimes.


----------



## Sprague

I regret that I can no longer participate in this forum. For goodness sake please try to exercise some inkling of decency here.


----------



## heavyall

Sprague said:


> Mostly because the lot of you are committing quasi-hate crimes.


That's a very serious accusation. It sounds to me like you aren't able to discuss this topic in an intelligent manner.



Sprague said:


> I regret that I can no longer participate in this forum. For goodness sake please try to exercise some inkling of decency here.


I'm still waiting for you to START participating.


----------



## fjnmusic

Sprague said:


> No offence. But you are certainly one of the perpetrators. Please cease and desist.



Thank you. 

Sprague is one of the few voices of decency around here. I admit I get dragged into the mud sparring pits myself and I have not been able to persuade any of the hardcore low information voters of a single thing. It's like Sisyphus rolling a stone up a hill. Or talking to a brick wall. And it's about the tone even moreso than the actual arguments. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Don't include yourself among the decent. Your rage-quits and acid tongue are legend.



fjnmusic said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sprague is one of the few voices of decency around here. I admit I get dragged into the mud sparring pits myself and I have not been able to persuade any of the hardcore low information voters of a single thing. It's like Sisyphus rolling a stone up a hill. Or talking to a brick wall. And it's about the tone even moreso than the actual arguments.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Don't include yourself among the decent. Your rage-quits and acid tongue are legend.



So you've said. Perhaps you can come up with something more original. Next you'll be suggesting Sprague is a quitter because he or she does not want to endure your insults. What line of work are you in again? I sure hope it doesn't involve working with people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> So you've said. Perhaps you can come up with something more original.


I don't aim for originality in these matters--only accuracy.



fjnmusic said:


> Next you'll be suggesting Sprague is a quitter because he or she does not want to endure your insults.


I have no problems with Sprague and I've certainly never insulted him/her. Open discussion of all issues isn't for everyone and I respect Sprague's decision.



fjnmusic said:


> What line of work are you in again? I sure hope it doesn't involve working with people.


I work with lots of people--I'm well liked by them too!


----------



## fjnmusic

Open discussion. That's pretty rich coming from one of the most closed minded people I've ever met on this or any forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

I'm never open to bad or ill-formed ideas. But I'm willing to discuss them.



fjnmusic said:


> Open discussion. That's pretty rich coming from one of the most closed minded people I've ever met on this or any forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacGuiver2.0

fjnmusic said:


> Open discussion. That's pretty rich coming from one of the most closed minded people I've ever met on this or any forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This makes me think of a quote by Chesterton I always liked.

“Merely having an open mind is nothing. The object of opening the mind, as of opening the mouth, is to shut it again on something solid.”


----------



## Macfury

Good quote! For some people open-mindedness is simply defined as accepting comments uncritically, without supporting argument or evidence. 

I once attended a business meeting where it was revealed that all employee suggestions were being recorded, no matter if they were off topic. These would be filed under "Solutions for which problems had not yet been discovered." This is that same definition of open-mindedness in action.


----------



## MacGuiver2.0

Macfury said:


> Good quote! For some people open-mindedness is simply defined as accepting comments uncritically, without supporting argument or evidence.
> 
> I once attended a business meeting where it was revealed that all employee suggestions were being recorded, no matter if they were off topic. These would be filed under "Solutions for which problems had not yet been discovered." This is that same definition of open-mindedness in action.


I would add that I can't say I've met a person with what could be described as an "open mind" that hasn't closed it on something they believe is solid. The accusations of closed mindedness often stems from an inability to sway an opponent to bite on the same idea they've embraced.


----------



## Macfury

MacGuiver2.0 said:


> The accusations of closed mindedness often stems from an inability to sway an opponent to bite on the same idea they've embraced.


Bingo!


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Bingo!



Ironically, we agree with this statement, but from different perspectives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Another bad meme. First, all of Syria does not look like that. Second, Syria will not always look like that. Third, many of the Syrian refugees had already found safe haven in a second country.

*Fourth: how do I know this is Syria? Which city is this a picture of?*


----------



## MacGuiver2.0




----------



## chasMac

^^^ That is awesome. Will make the rounds at my work.


----------



## Macfury

Be fair, McGuiver--it took Democrat governance a couple of decades to achieve that result.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Another bad meme. First, all of Syria does not look like that. Second, Syria will not always look like that. Third, many of the Syrian refugees had already found safe haven in a second country.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fourth: how do I know this is Syria? Which city is this a picture of?*



Please tell me you're on drugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Please tell us which city you have posted us a picture of. If you posted a photo without knowing anything about it--let us know.



fjnmusic said:


> Please tell me you're on drugs.


----------



## fjnmusic

I don't know which city because it wasn't part of the photo. Why do you think it's not Syria is a better question. You talk like a Holocaust denier would—a dangerous place to go. Here's a photo from Aleppo, Syria. Unless of course you think the CTV is lying.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

These are from the city of Homs. The pictures are from January 2016. Honestly, Macfury, I don't know what it would take to convince you there's an actual war going on in Syria, with actual refugees as a result.
















http://alwaght.com/en/MultiMedia/41...n-Syria-Images-of-Ravaged-Syrian-City-of-Homs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Hats off to you, fjn! I was pretty sure it was Homs, but wanted to make sure that you were fully engaged in what you were posting. You may not care, but I give you full credit.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Hats off to you, fjn! I was pretty sure it was Homs, but wanted to make sure that you were fully engaged in what you were posting. You may not care, but I give you full credit.




I am moved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Yep.

Ontario facing ‘epidemic of Islamophobia’ survey finds

https://www.thestar.com/news/immigr...ng-epidemic-of-islamophobia-survey-finds.html


----------



## MacGuiver2.0

SINC said:


> Yep.
> 
> Ontario facing ‘epidemic of Islamophobia’ survey finds
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/news/immigr...ng-epidemic-of-islamophobia-survey-finds.html


Of course its "Islamophobia".
Because all fears and concerns about violence, percicution and tyranny in the name of allah is imagined and irrational.


----------



## Macfury

Merely choosing who immigrates to Ontario is not Islamophobia. Think of the use of such terms in other situations. Nobody would create words such as "rape-o-phobia" in an attempt to shame women into accepting that most men are not rapists. It's offensive.


----------



## SINC

About time.

Muslim "Welfare Queen" Refuses to Remove Headscarf in Court... Judge Puts Her in Her Place


----------



## FeXL

But...the Progs told me they were all women & children?

Pew Survey: 42% of Europe’s Refugees in 2015 Were Young Men



> The number of refugees seeking asylum in European Union states (plus Norway and Switzerland) surged to a record 1.3 million last year, more than double the number of asylum seekers in 2014, according to a Pew survey published Tuesday. Nearly half of those migrants were young males.
> 
> *According to data analyzed by the Pew Research Center, 42% of asylum seekers in Europe were men between the ages of 18 and 34.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Canada: Summer camp takes Muslim “refugees”, sharia compliant swimming follows



> Justin Trudeau’s federal Liberal government asked the University of Regina to expand their existing summer program to include Syrian refugee children.
> 
> This should have been a great way to introduce refugee children to Canadian culture.
> 
> Instead, thanks to the administration of the school, Canadian children are being introduced to sharia values.
> 
> In the past boys and girls used to swim together, now they swim apart. They are segregated.
> 
> *So rather than introduce the Syrian kids to Canadian culture, the University of Regina decides to introduce Canadian children to sharia swimming and claimed this is about diversity.*


M'bold.

More:



> Harold Reimer, Dean of kinesiology at the University of Regina defended the actions, saying it was segregated swimming or no swimming at all.


Then shut 'er down...


----------



## macintosh doctor

MacGuiver2.0 said:


> Of course its "Islamophobia".
> Because all fears and concerns about violence, percicution and tyranny in the name of allah is imagined and irrational.


Westernphobia - refusing to assimilate and adapt to a new culture and force your views upon others.


----------



## fjnmusic

macintosh doctor said:


> Westernphobia - refusing to assimilate and adapt to a new culture and force your views upon others.



Check that sentence. "Refusing to...force your views..."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## FeXL

Lookit that! Union-ready...

German asylum seekers refuse to work insisting 'We are Merkel's GUESTS'



> According to mayor Bernd Pohlers of the eastern town of Saxony Waldenburg, the asylum seekers refused to accept the work that was offered to them after they arrived in the country.
> 
> The local council spent £600 arranging for the men to have uniforms but were stunned when they were told they would not complete it because they were "guests of Angela Merkel".


----------



## SINC

Yep, time to clean house.



> *Islamic schools, mosques in Canada are filled with extremist literature: study*
> 
> The authors of the study say what worried them was not the presence of extremist literature, but that they found nothing but such writings in several mosque libraries and Islamic schools.
> 
> Worshippers take part in afternoon prayers on the last Friday of Ramadan at the Baitul Islam Mosque in Vaughan, Ont. A new study has found that extremist literature is common in many Islamic school libraries and mosques.
> 
> OTTAWA—Many mosques and Islamic schools in Canada are placing young people at risk by espousing — or at least not condemning — extremist teachings, a new study says.
> 
> Co-authors Thomas Quiggin, a former intelligence analyst with the Privy Council Office and the RCMP, and Saied Shoaaib, a journalist originally from Egypt, base their findings on research conducted quietly in mosque libraries and Islamic schools.
> 
> The study says what worried them was not the presence of extremist literature, but that they found nothing but such writings in several libraries.
> 
> “Further research is required to determine the depth and breadth of this problem.”
> 
> The authors say openly available material and analysis of social media postings helped confirm their views that many Canadians, including leading politicians, are turning a blind eye to the dangers.
> 
> They argue the issue is too important to ignore, given that a number of young Canadians have become radicalized to violence.
> 
> Canadian Muslims with humanist and modernist outlooks are being drowned out by those with extreme views, the study says. “The struggle for the soul of Islam between Islamists and humanists goes on in Canada and the U.S.A., not just in the Middle East, Europe and South Asia.”


More:

https://www.thestar.com/news/canada...e-filled-with-extremist-literature-study.html


----------



## FeXL

Bur they told us this would never happen... :yikes:

Europol Finds Fake Passports for ISIS in Greek Refugee Camps



> Europol, the European police agency, discovered fake passports in refugee camps in Greece for use by alleged members of the Islamic State (ISIS, ISIL), _The Telegraph_ reported.
> 
> The documents were reportedly discovered during an investigation into how fake papers are used to smuggle people into Europe across four countries: Iraq, Syria, Greece and Austria.
> 
> “In particular they have identified fake passports in the refugee camps in Greece that were destined to supposed members of ISIS (ISIL),” Italian daily _La Stampa_ reported.


----------



## FeXL

Say what? Must be tired of all the refugee hugs...

'Refugees NOT welcome' as 66% of Germans turn on Merkel over migrants



> GERMANY’S patience with migration is wearing thin in the wake of migrant sexual assaults and terror attacks, a devastating new poll has revealed.
> 
> In a nightmare scenario for German chancellor Angela Merkel, her oft-repeated phrase “we can do it”, in relation to absorbing hundreds of thousands of migrants, has been widely derided.
> 
> A YouGov tracker poll revealed how two out of three Germans don’t agree with the phrase, which now haunts Mrs Merkel, as the country creaks under the pressure of waves of newcomers.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, let's talk Child Brides!

Sweden: Marriage of 132 child refugees given approval



> One hundred and thirty-two refugees in child marriages who came to Sweden in 2015 got the seal of approval from the national tax office, in violation of the law setting the minimum marriageable age at 18, according to a local auditor responsible for children’s rights.


Report: More Than 1,000 Known Child Marriages in Germany



> German authorities are reportedly “sounding the alarm” over a sharp rise in child marriages after noting that more and more girls are disappearing from school. Justice Minister Heiko Maas has announced “drastic” new measures to tackle the problem.
> 
> The girls are usually married to older men, and the trend is being linked to the new wave of migrants who entered the country over the past 18 months. The state has logged over 1,000 child marriages, but N24.de reports that the number of unreported cases may dwarf this number.


But it's OK 'cause the refugees are doing it & us ignorant westerners just don't understand the culture...


----------



## fjnmusic

So, still nuttin' for Canada yet, eh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Hey, let's talk Child Brides!
> 
> ....But it's OK 'cause the refugees are doing it & us ignorant westerners just don't understand the culture...


Sure we understand it! We used to - and still do - practice it ourselves!

The US and Canada are also not leaders in prohibiting child marriage, allowing it with parental permission, while Russia, Australia, China, and various other African and Asian countries forbidding it outright:









(The Atlantic)​
Time to get of your high horse, there, mister!


----------



## FeXL

Ah, yes, the old "Wul, everybody else does it!" Progressive defence...

Do you agree with it or not?



CubaMark said:


> Sure we understand it!


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Ah, yes, the old "Wul, everybody else does it!" Progressive defence...
> 
> Do you agree with it or not?


Nope. I think present laws in the Canada and the USA are too lenient in this regard. Children should not wed, even with parents' permission. 

But my beliefs aren't the point. You are throwing stones in a glass house.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Ah, yes, the old "Wul, everybody else does it!" Progressive defence...
> 
> Do you agree with it or not?





CubaMark said:


> Nope. I think present laws in the Canada and the USA are too lenient in this regard. Children should not wed, even with parents' permission.
> 
> But my beliefs aren't the point. You are throwing stones in a glass house.


I have known CM for many years online and we have gotten along well, (at least from my point of view).

I have known FeXL for many years online and also in person (and we get along well too).

I have a sneaking suspicion that if the three of us sat down over a couple of cold beers around a campfire, we would be in agreement more than not on many issues. But respect would prevail. Just sayin'.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> I have known CM for many years online and we have gotten along well, (at least from my point of view).
> 
> 
> 
> I have known FeXL for many years online and also in person (and we get along well too).
> 
> 
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that if the three of us sat down over a couple of cold beers around a campfire, we would be in agreement more than not on many issues. But respect would prevail. Just sayin'.



That's a healthy perspective to have, Don. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> That's a healthy perspective to have, Don.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, a very good perspective. :clap:


----------



## FeXL

Hardly. It's just one more reason...



CubaMark said:


> You are throwing stones in a glass house.


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that if the three of us sat down over a couple of cold beers around a campfire, we would be in agreement more than not on many issues. But respect would prevail. Just sayin'.


Ain't happenin' in this lifetime...


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> I have known CM for many years online and we have gotten along well, (at least from my point of view).
> 
> I have known FeXL for many years online and also in person (and we get along well too).
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that if the three of us sat down over a couple of cold beers around a campfire, we would be in agreement more than not on many issues. But respect would prevail. Just sayin'.


I really doubt I would agree with CM on almost anything--except keeping corporate spending out of government budgets... and zombies!


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> I really doubt I would agree with CM on almost anything--except keeping corporate spending out of government budgets... and zombies!


So long as there's some common ground, we may hope for better things to come....


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Hey, let's talk Child Brides!


*Massachusetts: The US state where there is no minimum age to get married*

All a child needs to get married in Massachusetts is a half-page petition, parental and judicial approval.

Those requirements do not appear to present signifiicant hurdles, as almost 200 children were married in the state between 2010 and 2014, according to the state’s department of public health.

Judges approved the vast majority of those marriages, and 85 per cent of the cases involved girls, who often married men much older than them.

As reported by the Boston Globe, two 17-year-old girls were allowed to marry 39-year-old men. 

* * *​
Now a campaign is under way to end the practice, which often involves forced marriage and abuse of minors, led by New-Jersey based Unchained At Last, which works to stop child marriage in the US.​
(Independent UK)

*Virginia introduces law to stop 12-year-old girls getting married*

Between 2004 and 2013, around 4,500 children under the age of 18 got married in the state of Virginia. Of these girls, more than 200 of them were aged 15 or under.

Last week, the authorities in the state introduced new legislation that updated rules that had until then made it legal for girls aged 12 or 13 to get married if they had parental consent and were pregnant.

The changes - a move that campaigners said brought Virginia’s laws into the 21st Century - followed a long fight by activists who said the change was aimed at curbing forced marriage, human trafficking and statutory rape disguised as marriage.​
(Independent UK)


----------



## Sprague

Yes. He might be a refugee. No? What an idiotic thread. 

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/toronto/crossbow-scarborough-deaths-1.3736694


----------



## Macfury

Sprague said:


> Yes. He might be a refugee. No? What an idiotic thread.


I don't think it was helpful to post that link here, Sprague. Nobody thinks that all killers are refugees.


----------



## fjnmusic

Sprague said:


> Yes. He might be a refugee. No? What an idiotic thread.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/toronto/crossbow-scarborough-deaths-1.3736694



Interesting. Good think he wasn't Muslim or that information would have overshadowed the triple homicide with a crossbow and previous bank robbery conviction. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> Interesting. Good think he wasn't Muslim or that information would have overshadowed the triple homicide with a crossbow and previous bank robbery conviction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are you speaking for yourself?


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Are you speaking for yourself?



Well, I'm not Muslim either. But I do know a few.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

An about face.

The reverse exodus of Pakistan's Afghan refugees - BBC News


----------



## FeXL

Well, in that case...

Australia: Muslim refugee rapes 10-year-old boy, says what he did is not a crime because it’s acceptable in his homeland



> In Afghanistan and elsewhere in the Islamic world, this kind of behavior is broadly tolerated. Women are so devalued, men look to other men and boys for sexual pleasure. Also, the Qur’an promises not just virgins to the blessed, but boys like “scattered pearls”


Yet where is fjn, decrying the oppression of women (_and_ little boys)...


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Well, in that case...
> 
> 
> 
> Australia: Muslim refugee rapes 10-year-old boy, says what he did is not a crime because it’s acceptable in his homeland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet where is fjn, decrying the oppression of women (_and_ little boys)...



I do not deny this atrocity....in Australia. Going on a year later and you have still not come up with a single example in Canada. High opinion, low information. Yup, that describes your style to a tee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> I do not deny this atrocity....in Australia. Going on a year later and you have still not come up with a single example in Canada. High opinion, low information. Yup, that describes your style to a tee.


Actually all it describes is your refusal to accept that it can, and WILL happen here. Hang in there Frank, it is just a matter of time.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Actually all it describes is your refusal to accept that it can, and WILL happen here. Hang in there Frank, it is just a matter of time.



So you also admit that it hasn't happened here yet, Don. It's like getting all worked up about viruses for OSX. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

*Teachers, families prepare for 1st day of school for Syrian refugee kids*









_Mohamed Al Sahen, Amani Al Habyan and their children, Rafi (top) and Safi (standing) say they feel safe 
now that they are in Canada. Al Habyan says the family fled war-torn Syria after her husband was arrested
and had a gun pointed to his head. (Nicole Ireland/CBC)_​
Safi Al Sahen is excited. 

The six-year-old refugee from Syria just arrived in Canada this summer, so he doesn't yet know a lot of English. But he does know the colours of the bandanas adorning the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on his brand-new backpack.

"Ninja!" Safi says as he points to the bag. "Red. Blue"

"Purple!" his little brother Rafi, almost three, exclaims.

"Purple, orange, green," Safi continues, ignoring the interruption. 

Safi proudly puts on the backpack, along with his new running shoes, and won't take it off as he sits in his family's Mississauga, Ont., apartment. He'll put his gear to use on Tuesday, when he starts Grade 1 for his first day of school in Canada. 

"He's happy to go to school," said his mother, Amani Al Habyan, using the English she's spent the last two months learning. "Safi likes to learn and play and practise many exercises and activities."

But like thousands of children whose families have fled Syria, Safi faces a steep learning curve as he plunges into a foreign school system while trying to learn English — a daunting task for any newcomer, but with the added burden of having lived through conflict.

* * *​
People tended to assume that newcomers were quiet because of the "overwhelming feeling of coming into a new country," he said, when the problem was really that "they had no voice in the classroom."

Having kids speak and write different languages, as well as using computer translation apps, has been enriching for all students in the classroom — not just the newcomers, he said.

"They learn from us [and] we learn from them," Di Prospero said. "[We're] not looking at these students as a deficit of what they don't bring."

"[We're] sort of flipping that around and saying what do they bring?"​

(CBC)


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> *Teachers, families prepare for 1st day of school for Syrian refugee kids*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mohamed Al Sahen, Amani Al Habyan and their children, Rafi (top) and Safi (standing) say they feel safe
> 
> now that they are in Canada. Al Habyan says the family fled war-torn Syria after her husband was arrested
> 
> and had a gun pointed to his head. (Nicole Ireland/CBC)_​
> 
> 
> Safi Al Sahen is excited.
> 
> 
> 
> The six-year-old refugee from Syria just arrived in Canada this summer, so he doesn't yet know a lot of English. But he does know the colours of the bandanas adorning the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on his brand-new backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> "Ninja!" Safi says as he points to the bag. "Red. Blue"
> 
> 
> 
> "Purple!" his little brother Rafi, almost three, exclaims.
> 
> 
> 
> "Purple, orange, green," Safi continues, ignoring the interruption.
> 
> 
> 
> Safi proudly puts on the backpack, along with his new running shoes, and won't take it off as he sits in his family's Mississauga, Ont., apartment. He'll put his gear to use on Tuesday, when he starts Grade 1 for his first day of school in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> "He's happy to go to school," said his mother, Amani Al Habyan, using the English she's spent the last two months learning. "Safi likes to learn and play and practise many exercises and activities."
> 
> 
> 
> But like thousands of children whose families have fled Syria, Safi faces a steep learning curve as he plunges into a foreign school system while trying to learn English — a daunting task for any newcomer, but with the added burden of having lived through conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> * * *​
> 
> 
> People tended to assume that newcomers were quiet because of the "overwhelming feeling of coming into a new country," he said, when the problem was really that "they had no voice in the classroom."
> 
> 
> 
> Having kids speak and write different languages, as well as using computer translation apps, has been enriching for all students in the classroom — not just the newcomers, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> "They learn from us [and] we learn from them," Di Prospero said. "[We're] not looking at these students as a deficit of what they don't bring."
> 
> 
> 
> "[We're] sort of flipping that around and saying what do they bring?"​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CBC)



Seem like nice people. But I'm sure that's all just part of the false front as a plan to do some pipe bombings or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> Seem like nice people. But I'm sure that's all just part of the false front as a plan to do some pipe bombings or something.


Would only be a few percent who are possibly operatives smuggled into countries as promised by ISIS. 

Do you disbelieve that ISIS is smuggling operatives among Syrian refugees?

How ISIS Smuggles Terrorists Among Syrian Refugees


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Would only be a few percent who are possibly operatives smuggled into countries as promised by ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you disbelieve that ISIS is smuggling operatives among Syrian refugees?
> 
> 
> 
> How ISIS Smuggles Terrorists Among Syrian Refugees



About as much as I believe there are viruses in the wild for OSX. What's it been? 18 years now? Canada is clean of your refugee terrorists so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> About as much as I believe there are viruses in the wild for OSX. What's it been? 18 years now? Canada is clean of your refugee terrorists so far.


https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/04/mac-viruses-strike-secure-thunderstrike-2

So why did Greece wind up accepting Syrian refugees who wound up being terrorists? What makes Canada permanently immune?


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/04/mac-viruses-strike-secure-thunderstrike-2
> 
> 
> 
> d yetHas So why did Greece wind up accepting Syrian refugees who wound up being terrorists? What makes Canada permanently immune?



I never said permanently. But despite the best efforts of our learned friend on this forum, not a single case been found yet in Canada. 

And that article describes malware, not viruses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

So basically, it's a matter of your faith--just the same way that you like TV shows on principle.



fjnmusic said:


> I never said permanently. But despite the best efforts of our learned friend on this forum, not a single case been found yet in Canada.
> 
> And that article describes malware, not viruses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> So basically, it's a matter of your faith--just the same way that you like TV shows on principle.



Perhaps you missed something in what I just said. It's a matter of evidence, not faith, or perhaps better yet, a lack of evidence. For you, it seems to be based on fear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

It's based on logic. I'm not afraid.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> It's based on logic. I'm not afraid.



Logic based on a threat that has never materialized is not logic, my friend. Your argument is not logical. The conclusion does not follow from the premises. You are afraid. Your point of view is based on fear of the unknown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

ISIS has promised to hide terrorists among Syrian refugees. It has demonstrably done so in other countries. Terrorist attacks occurred as the result of that strategy, while others were foiled. Those countries have no better a vetting process than we do. So logic dictates that we have no reason to be confident that we will fare any better.

I don't fear the unknown, I have concerns about the known.




fjnmusic said:


> Logic based on a threat that has never materialized is not logic, my friend. Your argument is not logical. The conclusion does not follow from the premises. You are afraid. Your point of view is based on fear of the unknown.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Those countries have no better a vetting process than we do.


Do you know that for a fact?

Several pages ago in this thread, the very extensive vetting process for refugee claimants was discussed. How / Does it differ from, e.g., Greece's process?


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> ISIS has promised to hide terrorists among Syrian refugees. It has demonstrably done so in other countries. Terrorist attacks occurred as the result of that strategy, while others were foiled. Those countries have no better a vetting process than we do. So logic dictates that we have no reason to be confident that we will fare any better.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fear the unknown, I have concerns about the known.



You have more to fear from whack jobs who are already Canadian citizens, to be honest. Those are the ones not being screened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Those whack jobs are already here. No reason to import more of them when we have a large enough domestic supply.



fjnmusic said:


> You have more to fear from whack jobs who are already Canadian citizens, to be honest. Those are the ones not being screened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyall

Macfury said:


> Those whack jobs are already here. No reason to import more of them when we have a large enough domestic supply.


They are also being indoctrinated BY the imported Muslims. Aaron Driver didn't attach himself to some homegrown ideology, and he didn't just make up a new one.


----------



## fjnmusic

Better keep a close eye on those radical Jihadists infiltrating America. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> Better keep a close eye on those radical Jihadists infiltrating America.


More people drown than are killed by guns, yet you continue to push for US gun control.


----------



## FeXL

So, how are those refugees integrating with Canadian society, anyway?

Canadian Schools Struggling To Integrate Violent Syrian Migrants, Documents Show



> Public schools in Calgary, Canada are struggling to integrate often-violent Syrian migrants into the education system, according to internal documents from the Calgary Board of Education.
> 
> ...
> 
> *The documents show a pattern of threats and physical violence directed at Canadian children by the Syrian migrants*, who have struggled to accept Canadian values of tolerance, gender equality and religious pluralism. *School officials have struggled to keep the Syrian students from punching, slapping and even throwing rocks at the other students.*
> 
> Girls aren’t exempt from the physical abuse, either.
> 
> In one email, an elementary school teacher noted the “rough treatment” a first grade girl has received from some of the Syrian boys.


M'bold.

It'd happen once...

Oh, & curious you ain't finding this on our billion dollar a year state broadcaster news anywhere, idn't it?


----------



## FeXL

How about integration elsewhere?

Horror as two-year-old girl allegedly genitally mutilated at home as man arrested



> A man in his 30s is being questioned over the alleged female genital mutilation of a young girl.
> 
> The Somalian national was arrested on Thursday evening at an apartment where a mother lives with two girls under the age of five.
> 
> It is believed the arrest in Crumlin, South Dublin, is one the first of its kind in Ireland, reports Dublin Live.


Where's the hue & cry from the left about Children's Rights?

Muslim man who KICKED woman in the head for wearing shorts says ‘Islamic law demanded it’



> Aysegul Terzi was assaulted on a bus in Istanbul after the man claimed Islamic law demanded he attack the young woman.
> 
> In shocking footage the 23-year-old girl is seen being brutally kicked in the face by Abdullah Cakiroglu.
> 
> The thug was incredibly freed by prosecutors when he said he was following Islamic law by assaulting the woman and it was decided to classify the incident as an assault that did not justify custody.


Where's the hue & cry from the left about Women's Rights?

Open Borders Rap Sheet: 30+ Crimes by Immigrant Suspects in September Alone



> In the month of September alone, a Turkish immigrant allegedly shot and killed five people in a Washington State mall; an Afghan immigrant allegedly planted bombs in New York and New Jersey injuring roughly 30 innocent people; a Somali immigrant allegedly stabbed nine people at a Minnesota mall; a twice-arrested illegal alien with a prior DUI conviction allegedly murdered a Kansas sheriff’s deputy; an illegal alien and convicted child rapist allegedly shot two California corrections officers; an illegal alien with a prior drug arrest, who had been a recipient of Obama’s executive amnesty, allegedly engaged in reckless driving killing a 12-year-old girl; a three-time deported illegal alien allegedly killed two people on what was described as a crime “rampage;” and a Mexican immigrant and Arizona pastor was arrested after it was revealed that he had allegedly molested children for years, many of whom are believed to belong to his church, and for impregnating one of his victims when she was 13 years old.
> 
> *At the same time, a Department of Homeland Security audit revealed that over 1,800 foreign nationals who were slated to be deported were instead awarded U.S. citizenship.*


M'bold.

Where the hell is the left on any of this?

One more:

Rapist who attacked 'vulnerable' drunk student eight minutes after she got into his taxi flees to Turkey halfway through his trial



> A rapist who attacked a 'vulnerable' drunk student just eight minutes after she got into his taxi fled the country before he could be jailed.
> 
> Syrian-born Sultan Amari emailed Warrington Crown Court to say he wouldn't be returning to hear the verdict after disappearing part way through the trial.
> 
> Amari picked up the woman who was 'obviously' intoxicated in Chester city centre on July 11 this year.
> 
> He took her to a house he owned in Sealand Road, Chester that was unfurnished except for a mattress.
> 
> There, he raped her twice over a period of eight hours.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> How about integration elsewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Horror as two-year-old girl allegedly genitally mutilated at home as man arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the hue & cry from the left about Children's Rights?
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim man who KICKED woman in the head for wearing shorts says ‘Islamic law demanded it’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the hue & cry from the left about Women's Rights?
> 
> 
> 
> Open Borders Rap Sheet: 30+ Crimes by Immigrant Suspects in September Alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell is the left on any of this?
> 
> 
> 
> One more:
> 
> 
> 
> Rapist who attacked 'vulnerable' drunk student eight minutes after she got into his taxi flees to Turkey halfway through his trial



You seem to have a very limited view of refugees, of Islam, of "the left" (whatever the F that means) and exactly how much time people have to follow many different events around the world. All of the situations you cite sound horrible. They also didn't happen in Canada, which is where I've been focussing on as far as immjgration goes, since this is where I live. Apart from the very narrow ramblings of the Rebel Media, which do not seem to be corroborated with any reputable news outlets, the Syrian refugee situation appears to be running pretty smoothly in Canada.

Sure, I could sight beheadings by members of ISIS as a horrific example of so-called Believers in Islam who seem to have grossly misunderstood what the religion is about, but that does not make Syrian refugees to Canada evil or dangerous. You make a pretty big leap of faith when you state that kind of false equivalency. On top of it all, you created a straw man argument against all of "the left" with assertions like these and then proceed to rip apart the point of view of any "snowflakes" who disagree with you. 


Do you see what you are doing here? It is not conducive to real discussion, unless you perceive discussion to be something whee people hurl insults at each long enough until one of them walks away in frustration. It's too bad, because yo sound to me like a really intelligent and interesting person otherwise with talents in areas like photography who in a different context could have turned out to be a decent friend. But I do not put up with certain kids of behaviour, even from friends, and a constantly contrarian nature would be one of those things. I do admire the research you put into your posts, even if I don't agree with your conclusions, and I wish I had that much time or interest to be able to back up everything I say with such zeal. Kudos to you for that. 

That's about as honest as I can be. Yes, the atrocious acts of inhumanity by some refugees around the world are concerning, as are the ones committed by non-redugees. Maybe we have a better screening system in Canada; maybe we've just been lucky. Time will tell, but so far it's been very reminiscent of those who warn about viruses for Macs though the threat never really seems to have materialized, even after some 17 or 18 years of OSX. And I still run no AV software on my computers, save for ClamXV once in a while to check. It's just a better designed system, near as I can figure, and so is the Canadian immigration system.

Yes, there are atrocities around the world, and there have been since the beginning of time. It's nothing new, but it's still tragic, especially for the families of those who are sacrificed. If you were to try and respond to every tragedy or assign blame to some person or group, you would go insane just trying to keep up. But thank you, FeXL for trying to remind us of what's going on in the bigger world. Right now I'm trying to figure out why clowns have once again become the symbol of evil. Peace out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Yes, there are atrocities around the world, and there have been since the beginning of time. It's nothing new, but it's still tragic, especially for the families of those who are sacrificed. If you were to try and respond to every tragedy or assign blame to some person or group, you would go insane just trying to keep up. But thank you, FeXL for trying to remind us of what's going on in the bigger world. Right now I'm trying to figure out why clowns have once again become the symbol of evil. Peace out.


You musta missed what going on in CALGARY schools. Last I checked, Calgary was in CANADA.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> You musta missed what going on in CALGARY schools. Last I checked, Calgary was in CANADA.



I guess I must have. Do tell, Don. What's going on in CALGARY, CANADA? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> I guess I must have. Do tell, Don. What's going on in CALGARY, CANADA?


It was posted right above the post you quoted:

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/138713-refugees-65.html#post2327114


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> So, how are those refugees integrating with Canadian society, anyway?
> 
> Canadian Schools Struggling To Integrate Violent Syrian Migrants, Documents Show


Forgive me for being less than impressed by The Rebel's Faith Goldy (what a name for a religious fundamentalist!) in her evangelical mission to paint all non-followers of Jesus Christ as the spawn of the devil.

A little perspective and context for anyone willing to not jump to faith-based conclusions is called for here. We're talking about refugee children, coming out of horrific circumstances, thrust into a new environment and culture, and struggling to find their way. These are six- and seven-year-old children, not hardened jihadists straight from ISIL training camps.

My boy is only 5, but I doubt another year or two will bring sudden global / cultural self-awareness on the par with what you folks seem to be expecting from _children_.

These behavioural issues are certainly beyond the usual schoolyard bullying and fighting that occurs daily in thousands of schools with kids of this age. And if you bother to actually read the *SHOCKING!!!!!*  documents Goldy presented from the school board, you'll see that the administrators are dealing with this appropriately, with counselling, interventions, discussion with parents, etc., and are very conscious of the challenges of integrating refugee children into their new world.

But by all means, continue with your opinion-based rantings about these evil children and the irreparable harm they're doing to Canadian society. You're winning over _*so*_ many converts.... :lmao:


----------



## Macfury

As ill-considered as I think the refugee program is, I have to agree that the reports themselves were not shocking as compared to normal cases where maladjusted kids are behaving badly.



CubaMark said:


> Forgive me for being less than impressed by The Rebel's Faith Goldy (what a name for a religious fundamentalist!) in her evangelical mission to paint all non-followers of Jesus Christ as the spawn of the devil.
> 
> A little perspective and context for anyone willing to not jump to faith-based conclusions is called for here. We're talking about refugee children, coming out of horrific circumstances, thrust into a new environment and culture, and struggling to find their way. These are six- and seven-year-old children, not hardened jihadists straight from ISIL training camps.
> 
> My boy is only 5, but I doubt another year or two will bring sudden global / cultural self-awareness on the par with what you folks seem to be expecting from _children_.
> 
> These behavioural issues are certainly beyond the usual schoolyard bullying and fighting that occurs daily in thousands of schools with kids of this age. And if you bother to actually read the *SHOCKING!!!!!*  documents Goldy presented from the school board, you'll see that the administrators are dealing with this appropriately, with counselling, interventions, discussion with parents, etc., and are very conscious of the challenges of integrating refugee children into their new world.
> 
> But by all means, continue with your opinion-based rantings about these evil children and the irreparable harm they're doing to Canadian society. You're winning over _*so*_ many converts.... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

As far as refugees & Islam is concerned, it is thus:

I'm well aware that there are millions of refugees worldwide. I'm also aware that many of them are thankful & very happy to be in their new countries & will ultimately integrate well with their new hosts and cause few waves. Those are not the refugees I'm concerned about.

I am very concerned about the percentage of Muslims who follow a literal interpretation of the Koran. Those who believe that infidels need to be either converted or destroyed. Those who believe that women are little more than chattel, to be used & abused at will, especially infidel women, with no rights & to be dressed in head to toe coverings. Those who think that the sawing off of female genitalia is not only an acceptable practice but a required one. Those who think that gays should be stoned or tossed off of a tall building or whatever. Those who wish to set up Sharia Law in their host countries. Those who think it entirely acceptable to rape girls, boys, women, men in their host countries. Those who believe in taqiya as an acceptable practice for furtherance of their goals.

I could go on at length describing what I consider atrocities yet Islam views as acceptable, if not required, behaviour.

These are the people I'm concerned about, refugees or not.

As far as my derision of the "left" regarding these topics is concerned, the left champions itself as the great defender of human rights (despite historically being among the worst offenders). Yet, very seldom is the "left" at any scale actually critical of any of these atrocities which are committed on a daily basis. How many articles have you read online or in meatspace from any of the lefty owned MSM critical of Muslim killings, rapes, FGM? I'm willing to bet damn near zero. 

How many of you on the left on these very boards have written a post condemning these actions?

You see, in defending all human rights the left finds itself on a rather pointed fence. Ideology says they must defend the rights of everyone, including immigrants & refugees. Ooooops! It's many of the immigrants & refugees who are committing these atrocities! We can't be critical of them, therefore we'll duck our heads & just ignore them & hope it blows over. Or whatever.

Thing is, it's not blowing over. It's getting worse, with every Muslim immigrant that moves to the west. Are they all killers, rapists, polygamists, misogynists, whatever? Nope.

But how do you tell the difference?

Now, the thing is I don't truly believe that most of the "left" actually endorses this sort of behaviour but, via their ideological-induced silence, they are tacitly endorsing it.



Freddie_Biff said:


> You seem to have a very limited view of refugees, of Islam, of "the left" (whatever the F that means)...


They will come to Canada, soon enough. They have everywhere else there's been Muslim refugees. Surely you can't be that far down Denial Street. The rumblings are already being heard in the Calgary school system.

As far as coverage about these sorts of things in the MSM, good luck. Not only will they be covered up at length & with great effort, the left-owned media will broach the topic with great reluctance, for the reason outlined above: they'd be shooting themselves in the foot.



Freddie_Biff said:


> All of the situations you cite sound horrible. They also didn't happen in Canada, which is where I've been focussing on as far as immjgration goes, since this is where I live. Apart from the very narrow ramblings of the Rebel Media, which do not seem to be corroborated with any reputable news outlets, the Syrian refugee situation appears to be running pretty smoothly in Canada.


I disagree entirely with your statement about "gross misunderstanding". There have been far too many imams who have gone public with the warning that what we see is exactly what the Koran means.

It's not a stretch at all. It's happening the world around us. What makes you think Canada can avoid it?



Freddie_Biff said:


> Sure, I could sight beheadings by members of ISIS as a horrific example of so-called Believers in Islam who seem to have grossly misunderstood what the religion is about, but that does not make Syrian refugees to Canada evil or dangerous. You make a pretty big leap of faith when you state that kind of false equivalency.


I think you're probably past that stage in your life but correct me if I'm wrong.

"Snowflakes" is a term used to describe left leaning, insecure university students masquerading as social justice warriors & following a prescribed narrative against freedom of speech & opposing ideas, whose positions are indefensible, despite all the rhetoric to the contrary. 

Not really related to this topic, save both positions are indefensible. You cannot champion human rights without recognizing & being critical of human atrocities. To do otherwise is to be morally wrong.



Freddie_Biff said:


> On top of it all, you created a straw man argument against all of "the left" with assertions like these and then proceed to rip apart the point of view of any "snowflakes" who disagree with you.


Thank you.



Freddie_Biff said:


> I do admire the research you put into your posts, even if I don't agree with your conclusions, and I wish I had that much time or interest to be able to back up everything I say with such zeal. Kudos to you for that.


We don't. If we did, everybody on the planet would be copying it, the Liberals would be crowing about that fact & they're not.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Maybe we have a better screening system in Canada; maybe we've just been lucky.


I'm sorry, but I see no connection here at all.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Time will tell, but so far it's been very reminiscent of those who warn about viruses for Macs...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> You see, in defending all human rights the left finds itself on a rather pointed fence. Ideology says they must defend the rights of everyone, including immigrants & refugees. Ooooops! It's many of the immigrants & refugees who are committing these atrocities! We can't be critical of them, therefore we'll duck our heads & just ignore them & hope it blows over. Or whatever.


That's the perfect illustration of this climate of fear that those on the Right exhibit. It's also the hallmark of people in deep depression, who sit at their kitchen window, fidgeting with a cigarette, worrying about every possible thing that might possibly happen somewhere, somehow, somewhen. It's an unhealthy obsession.

What you call "ignoring" the issue is in reality people with enough sense not to run screaming to the hilltops and making the situation worse by taking something small and manageable (a young child acting out in a school playground) and turning into the impending invasion of the Manchurian Children! You are not performing some great civic duty by riding through the streets on horseback yelling "The Jihadis are coming! The Jihadis are coming!" No - you are, against all reason, pushing hysteria to serve nothing but your own ideological fearmongering.​


FeXL said:


> They will come to Canada, soon enough. They have everywhere else there's been Muslim refugees. Surely you can't be that far down Denial Street. The rumblings are already being heard in the Calgary school system.


Look again at those *SHOCKING!!!* :yikes: documents that the Angelic Faith Goldy has "uncovered" (i.e. by asking for them). They deal pretty much exclusively with *one* six-year-old child (identified as *17(1)* to protect his privacy). That's no rampant rumblings of impending fundamentalist muslim takeover. That's a child who is going through the long and difficult process of finding a way to fit in with his new surroundings, in a situation -as a refugee- in which he has had zero control over what happens to him.

The lack of any kind of empathy from the rabid Right is a sad reflection on far too many in our society.​


FeXL said:


> As far as coverage about these sorts of things in the MSM, good luck. Not only will they be covered up at length & with great effort, the left-owned media will broach the topic with great reluctance, for the reason outlined above: they'd be shooting themselves in the foot.


The problem with the Righties' claims of Liberal media bias is that _Reality has a liberal media bias_. It's a reflection of what is... and it's not even "Liberal", if anything, it's generally Centrist but corrupted by corporate bias, authority bias and a symptom of the constant dumbing down of news organizations over the decades through reduced budgets, reduced importance given to investigation and the rise of the entertainment 'journalist'.​


FeXL said:


> We don't. If we did, everybody on the planet would be copying it, the Liberals would be crowing about that fact & they're not.



Canada's refugee effort hailed as model for world by head of UN agency
Canada’s Refugee Model
But I anticipate total dismissal on your part - the first cites the United Nations, for which you Black Helicopter types have an ingrained, DNA-level, irrational hatred, and the second is some chick with a funny name expressing her opinion, which holds no weight in your eyes, I have no doubt ​


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> But I anticipate total dismissal on your part - the first cites the United Nations, for which you Black Helicopter types have an ingrained, DNA-level, irrational hatred, and the second is some chick with a funny name expressing her opinion, which holds no weight in your eyes, I have no doubt [/INDENT]


All you need to disrespect the UN is watch its dismal record of failure, malfeasance and respect for totalitarianism.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> It was posted right above the post you quoted:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/138713-refugees-65.html#post2327114



So the source is once again the Rebel Media, the rag that manages to find those stories that no one else can corroborate? Uh huh. This was the kind of article also on the same page.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> As far as refugees & Islam is concerned, it is thus:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that there are millions of refugees worldwide. I'm also aware that many of them are thankful & very happy to be in their new countries & will ultimately integrate well with their new hosts and cause few waves. Those are not the refugees I'm concerned about.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very concerned about the percentage of Muslims who follow a literal interpretation of the Koran. Those who believe that infidels need to be either converted or destroyed. Those who believe that women are little more than chattel, to be used & abused at will, especially infidel women, with no rights & to be dressed in head to toe coverings. Those who think that the sawing off of female genitalia is not only an acceptable practice but a required one. Those who think that gays should be stoned or tossed off of a tall building or whatever. Those who wish to set up Sharia Law in their host countries. Those who think it entirely acceptable to rape girls, boys, women, men in their host countries. Those who believe in taqiya as an acceptable practice for furtherance of their goals.
> 
> 
> 
> I could go on at length describing what I consider atrocities yet Islam views as acceptable, if not required, behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> These are the people I'm concerned about, refugees or not.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as my derision of the "left" regarding these topics is concerned, the left champions itself as the great defender of human rights (despite historically being among the worst offenders). Yet, very seldom is the "left" at any scale actually critical of any of these atrocities which are committed on a daily basis. How many articles have you read online or in meatspace from any of the lefty owned MSM critical of Muslim killings, rapes, FGM? I'm willing to bet damn near zero.
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you on the left on these very boards have written a post condemning these actions?
> 
> 
> 
> You see, in defending all human rights the left finds itself on a rather pointed fence. Ideology says they must defend the rights of everyone, including immigrants & refugees. Ooooops! It's many of the immigrants & refugees who are committing these atrocities! We can't be critical of them, therefore we'll duck our heads & just ignore them & hope it blows over. Or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, it's not blowing over. It's getting worse, with every Muslim immigrant that moves to the west. Are they all killers, rapists, polygamists, misogynists, whatever? Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> But how do you tell the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the thing is I don't truly believe that most of the "left" actually endorses this sort of behaviour but, via their ideological-induced silence, they are tacitly endorsing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will come to Canada, soon enough. They have everywhere else there's been Muslim refugees. Surely you can't be that far down Denial Street. The rumblings are already being heard in the Calgary school system.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as coverage about these sorts of things in the MSM, good luck. Not only will they be covered up at length & with great effort, the left-owned media will broach the topic with great reluctance, for the reason outlined above: they'd be shooting themselves in the foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree entirely with your statement about "gross misunderstanding". There have been far too many imams who have gone public with the warning that what we see is exactly what the Koran means.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a stretch at all. It's happening the world around us. What makes you think Canada can avoid it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're probably past that stage in your life but correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> "Snowflakes" is a term used to describe left leaning, insecure university students masquerading as social justice warriors & following a prescribed narrative against freedom of speech & opposing ideas, whose positions are indefensible, despite all the rhetoric to the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really related to this topic, save both positions are indefensible. You cannot champion human rights without recognizing & being critical of human atrocities. To do otherwise is to be morally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't. If we did, everybody on the planet would be copying it, the Liberals would be crowing about that fact & they're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I see no connection here at all.



That's the best post I've read from you in a while, FeXL. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. 

The OSX virus connection is that naysayers have been staying for years that Macs are just as vulnerable to viruses as PC's, and I respond that this is simply not the case so far. 17 years is a pretty good track record. There are other kinds of malware, certainly, but viruses have not been a problem since Steve Jobs returned to the company. 

I see a parallel with all the warnings I hear about violence from Syrian refugees in Canada, but so far, that just doesn't seem to be the case. Apart from the Rebel Media, there seems to be little criticism at all. And I don't think it's because of Ezra Levant's people's superior reporting ability.

Yes, Sharia Law is absolutely abhorrent to me. It is not defensible in any way from a human rights point of view. But then, neither are many of the passages in the Old Testament of the Bible either. Fundamentalists make me nervous at the best of times. I know many Muslims as friends, and they are all good people. Until they cut my neck in my sleep I suppose. 

JK 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

German police stop plot:

Police evacuate building due to suspected bomb attack in Germany | Metro News


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> German police stop plot:
> 
> 
> 
> Police evacuate building due to suspected bomb attack in Germany | Metro News



Your link says the suspects are from Syria, but I don't recall reading anything to indicate that they were refugees. Was that not the point of this thread—that refugees pose a threat? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Yep, and that is but one more example. Odd how this kind of behaviour always seems to be of a certain nationality or religion, non?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Yep, and that is but one more example. Odd how this kind of behaviour always seems to be of a certain nationality or religion, non?



I disagree. Trump certainly poses a threat with the whole pu$$ygate fiasco, and I believe he calls himself a Christian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor

Freddie_Biff said:


> I disagree. Trump certainly poses a threat with the whole pu$$ygate fiasco, and I believe he calls himself a Christian.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


judging him for his conversations of 10 yrs ago is not questionable. 
judge Hillary for the her recent behaviour in the last 5 yrs should be reason not to elect her. 
also judge Bill for the last 10 as well, please don't say, he is not running for office. oh but he is a molester, Hillary is his enabler and the foundation is a cheque writing exercise to silence opposition. Not mention her attitude towards women, seems like you can be bought, that is the clinton solution to all problems. 

Mean while they have written off $Millions in taxes to a charity .. that charity is Clinton Foundation.. evil, i say pure evil...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

macintosh doctor said:


> judging him for his conversations of 10 yrs ago is not questionable.
> 
> judge Hillary for the her recent behaviour in the last 5 yrs should be reason not to elect her.
> 
> also judge Bill for the last 10 as well, please don't say, he is not running for office. oh but he is a molester, Hillary is his enabler and the foundation is a cheque writing exercise to silence opposition. Not mention her attitude towards women, seems like you can be bought, that is the clinton solution to all problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Mean while they have written off $Millions in taxes to a charity .. that charity is Clinton Foundation.. evil, i say pure evil...



Why judge Bill at all? He's not running for public office. As well, he faced the impeachment hearings nearly two decades ago while he was still President. Trump in the other hand has shown a continued pattern of misogyny right up to the present day. I suppose you might forgive his comments of 11 years ago, when he was mere 59 years old, but I don't think most of the rest of the civilized world, particularly those are female, are going to agree with you.

In any event, since this thread is about refugees, maybe it would be more on-topic to take a closer look at Trump's plan to "send 'em back" if he's elected, regardless of their situation or the dangers they might face in the country they just escaped from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Seriously, stop with the moralizing. You've doffed objective morality years ago on this forum.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Why judge Bill at all? He's not running for public office. As well, he faced the impeachment hearings nearly two decades ago while he was still President. Trump in the other hand has shown a continued pattern of misogyny right up to the present day. I suppose you might forgive his comments of 11 years ago, when he was mere 59 years old, but I don't think most of the rest of the civilized world, particularly those are female, are going to agree with you.
> 
> In any event, since this thread is about refugees, maybe it would be more on-topic to take a closer look at Trump's plan to "send 'em back" if he's elected, regardless of their situation or the dangers they might face in the country they just escaped from.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor

Freddie_Biff said:


> Why judge Bill at all? He's not running for public office. As well, he faced the impeachment hearings nearly two decades ago while he was still President. Trump in the other hand has shown a continued pattern of misogyny right up to the present day. I suppose you might forgive his comments of 11 years ago, when he was mere 59 years old, but I don't think most of the rest of the civilized world, particularly those are female, are going to agree with you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


let me understand, it is okay for Hilary to write cheques to the molested women in Bills wake, but Trump has said some questionable comments? comments vs actions of two individuals that are hell bent on personal gain, not mention Democrats will look the other way for all of her actions and his.. 
that is hypocrisy i have not seen in a long time. 
I heart goes out to the women the Clintons have mistreated and tossed aside with a cheque in hand c/o of the clinton foundation.


----------



## Macfury

I remember all of the slurs Hillary fired out against the women her husband raped, molested and attacked. Looney tunes, unhinged, etc. Destroying the reputations of women she knew were telling the truth was her specialty.





macintosh doctor said:


> let me understand, it is okay for Hilary to write cheques to the molested women in Bills wake, but Trump has said some questionable comments? comments vs actions of two individuals that are hell bent on personal gain, not mention Democrats will look the other way for all of her actions and his..
> that is hypocrisy i have not seen in a long time.
> I heart goes out to the women the Clintons have mistreated and tossed aside with a cheque in hand c/o of the clinton foundation.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Macfury said:


> I remember all of the slurs Hillary fired out against the women her husband raped, molested and attacked. Looney tunes, unhinged, etc. Destroying the reputations of women she knew were telling the truth was her specialty.


exactly but they are liberals.. so that is acceptable.. 
my head is going to explode from the hypocrisy that is growing and pure ignorance from the liberals.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

macintosh doctor said:


> let me understand, it is okay for Hilary to write cheques to the molested women in Bills wake, but Trump has said some questionable comments? comments vs actions of two individuals that are hell bent on personal gain, not mention Democrats will look the other way for all of her actions and his..
> 
> that is hypocrisy i have not seen in a long time.
> 
> I heart goes out to the women the Clintons have mistreated and tossed aside with a cheque in hand c/o of the clinton foundation.



Hillary didn't sexually assault anyone. Period. Trump did and he explained his technique in some detail. Lends a lot more credence to the charge against him of raping a 13 year old. How you can manage to defend him is beyond me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Seriously, stop with the moralizing. You've doffed objective morality years ago on this forum.



Macfury: sense; you're making no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor

Freddie_Biff said:


> Hillary didn't sexually assault anyone. Period. Trump did and he explained his technique in some detail. Lends a lot more credence to the charge against him of raping a 13 year old. How you can manage to defend him is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are so brainwashed? if you are the enabler and part of the problem you are as guilty as the one who raped or killed.. Have you forgotten about Paul and Holmoka? 
Hillary didnt pulled the trigger but she was an accessory to the crime, never mind what bill has done but lets us see what she has done? but you are to dense to see beyond your facade of lies. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kypl1MYuKDY[/ame]




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury

You told us that you attacked political figures you didn't like on moral grounds when they were in power, then excused political figures who you did like on moral grounds when they gained power.


Freddie_Biff said:


> Macfury: sense; you're making no.


----------



## CubaMark

macintosh doctor said:


> ....and the foundation is a cheque writing exercise to silence opposition. ....
> 
> Mean while they have written off $Millions in taxes to a charity .. that charity is Clinton Foundation.. evil, i say pure evil...


Do you have actual, factual material to support those claims? I haven't looked that closely at the Foundation, but what little I have seen appears to indicate that there isn't any fire under the smoke that's being blown. (and remember, I have no stake in this game - I see Hillary as the lesser of two evils, but still evil).


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> Do you have actual, factual material to support those claims? I haven't looked that closely at the Foundation, but what little I have seen appears to indicate that there isn't any fire under the smoke that's being blown. (and remember, I have no stake in this game - I see Hillary as the lesser of two evils, but still evil).


Leaked e-mails show that there was no real divide between the state department and the Clinton foundation. Employees moved freely between the two and that donors to the Clinton foundation soon achieved access to the State Department, where favours were granted. While the language of the e-mails does not say "If you grant money to the Clinton foundation we will give you X" that is the order of operations.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Leaked e-mails show that there was no real divide between the state department and the Clinton foundation. Employees moved freely between the two and that donors to the Clinton foundation soon achieved access to the State Department, where favours were granted. While the language of the e-mails does not say "If you grant money to the Clinton foundation we will give you X" that is the order of operations.


Sure, favours were most likely given, employees shared or moved between offices... but *macintosh doctor* alleges: "...the foundation is a cheque writing exercise to silence opposition...."

And I haven't seen any proof provided that the foundation was found by any actual investigation to have misused funds. I'm just asking for proof, not allegation or speculation-claimed-as-fact.

*UPDATE:*

A quick search turns up two items of interest.

FactCheck.org has a good long look at the criticisms of the CF;
CharityNavigator gives the CF a rating of 94.74/100

Here's a relevant part of the FactCheck article, citing the Carly Fiorina SuperPAC's criticism of the CF:

...the CARLY for America super PAC noted that the Clinton Foundation’s latest IRS Form 990 shows total revenue of nearly $149 million in 2013, and total charitable grant disbursements of nearly $9 million (see page 10). That comes to roughly 6 percent of the budget going to grants. And besides those grants, the super PAC said, “there really isn’t anything that can be categorized as charitable.”

That just isn’t so. The Clinton Foundation does most of its charitable work itself.
Katherina Rosqueta, the founding executive director of the Center for High Impact Philanthropy at the University of Pennsylvania, described the Clinton Foundation as an “operating foundation.”

“There is an important distinction between an operating foundation vs. a non-operating foundation,” Rosqueta told us via email. “An operating foundation implements programs so money it raises is not designed to be used exclusively for grant-making purposes. When most people hear ‘foundation’, they think exclusively of a grant-making entity. In either case, the key is to understand how well the foundation uses money — whether to implement programs or to grant out to nonprofits — [to achieve] the intended social impact (e.g., improving education, creating livelihoods, improving health, etc.).”

Craig Minassian, chief communications officer for the Clinton Foundation, said the Clinton Foundation is “an implementer.”

“We operate programs on the ground, around the world, that are making a difference on issues ranging from poverty and global health to climate change and women’s and girls’ participation,” Minassian told us via email. “Many large foundations actually provide grants to the Clinton Foundation so that our staff can implement the work.”

Asked for some examples of the work it performs itself, the Clinton Foundation listed these:

Clinton Development Initiative staff in Africa train rural farmers and help them get access to seeds, equipment and markets for their crops.
Clinton Climate Initiative staff help governments in Africa and the Caribbean region with reforestation efforts, and in island nations to help develop renewable energy projects.
Staff at the Clinton Health Access Initiative, an independent, affiliated entity, work in dozens of nations to lower the cost of HIV/AIDS medicine, scale up pediatric AIDS treatment and promote treatment of diarrhea through life-saving Zinc/ORS treatment.
Clinton Health Matters staff work with local governments and businesses in the United States to develop wellness and physical activity plans.


----------



## macintosh doctor

CubaMark said:


> Sure, favours were most likely given, employees shared or moved between offices... but *macintosh doctor* alleges: "...the foundation is a cheque writing exercise to silence opposition...."
> 
> And I haven't seen any proof provided that the foundation was found by any actual investigation to have misused funds. I'm just asking for proof, not allegation or speculation-claimed-as-fact.


many woman have been paid off by Clinton's who seem to claim they are the verge of bankruptcy but have more millions and homes owned by the foundation than government of Ontario.. 
At this point the real question is which Bill raped more Cosby or Clinton? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Clinton_sexual_misconduct_allegations

Hilary the womans champion lol 
Hillary Clinton haunted by efforts to 'destroy' Bill Clinton accusers - Washington Times

PAY TO PLAY: Did Sex Maniac Bill Clinton Pay Off Victim Debra Schiff With White House Gig? - GotNews

Bill Clinton's ong history of sexual assault


----------



## CubaMark

macintosh doctor said:


> many woman have been paid off by Clinton's who seem to claim they are the verge of bankruptcy but have more millions and homes owned by the foundation than government of Ontario..


Sorry... what? Are you saying that the Clintons are "owners" of the Clinton Foundation's assets?

*Addendum:* and... Trump has also faced claims of sexual assault, among other things, so why does he get a pass while Clinton is the object of your rage? One of The Donald's party pals was now-registered sex offender Jeffery Epstein, of whom Trump noted ""He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side. No doubt about it — Jeffrey enjoys his social life."

It just seems rather hypocritical to go after Clinton for standing by her man, while giving a serial misogynist like Trump a welcoming embrace....


----------



## macintosh doctor

CubaMark said:


> Sorry... what? Are you saying that the Clintons are "owners" of the Clinton Foundation's assets?
> 
> *Addendum:* and... Trump has also faced claims of sexual assault, among other things, so why does he get a pass while Clinton is the object of your rage? One of The Donald's party pals was now-registered sex offender Jeffery Epstein, of whom Trump noted ""He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side. No doubt about it — Jeffrey enjoys his social life."
> 
> It just seems rather hypocritical to go after Clinton for standing by her man, while giving a serial misogynist like Trump a welcoming embrace....


i will not support someone who has stolen, raped and killed.. 
its simple..


----------



## Freddie_Biff

macintosh doctor said:


> are so brainwashed? if you are the enabler and part of the problem you are as guilty as the one who raped or killed.. Have you forgotten about Paul and Holmoka?
> 
> Hillary didnt pulled the trigger but she was an accessory to the crime, never mind what bill has done but lets us see what she has done? but you are to dense to see beyond your facade of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kypl1MYuKDY[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.



That's "TOO dense" if you're looking for the adverb form. You seem to forget that Hillary was the one cheated on, not the other way around. That actually gives her a great deal of sympathy with the electorate, your assessment notwithstanding. Trump on the other hand seems to have raped and groped many women and brags about it. That is one strange bird, and I have to wonder about your judgement if you support his behaviour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> You told us that you attacked political figures you didn't like on moral grounds when they were in power, then excused political figures who you did like on moral grounds when they gained power.



Please quote the words where you believe I told you that. It appears some clarification is needed if that's what you believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor

just remember who you want in the white house.


----------



## CubaMark

macintosh doctor said:


> i will not support someone who has stolen, raped and killed..


Can we focus on the original question? Do you have evidence or other supporting material that supports your allegation that the Clinton Foundation funds were used to pay off people with whom the Clintons had dealings?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

macintosh doctor said:


> just remember who you want in the white house.



Once again, good thing Bill's not running, eh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I met a family of Syrian refugees today. They have been in Canada for one year and worked hard to improve their English, find employment and get an education. Husband, wife and three daughters, sponsored to come here by my church. They came to the front and said thank you to the congregation. Yup. Then I suppose they headed off to their secret meeting of the terrorist cell, since that's what all refugees probably really do when we're not watching them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor

The Clinton Foundation is a 'conspiracy' that Hillary and Bill use as a 'piggy bank' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Freddie_Biff

macintosh doctor said:


> The Clinton Foundation is a 'conspiracy' that Hillary and Bill use as a 'piggy bank' | Daily Mail Online



Are you sure you're not looking for The American Political Thread, MD? Your links seem a little off-topic with respect to refugees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

macintosh doctor said:


> The Clinton Foundation is a 'conspiracy' that Hillary and Bill use as a 'piggy bank' | Daily Mail Online



With respect to this article, which sounds pretty unsubstantiated to me, I always like to see what kinds of news links are on the page to get some sense of a source's journalistic credibility. Not a lot here, unfortunately. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

macintosh doctor said:


> The Clinton Foundation is a 'conspiracy' that Hillary and Bill use as a 'piggy bank' | Daily Mail Online


The quality of the Daily Mail's journalism sure hasn't improved any  There are a number of things in that article that appear to have been thrown in to create a general appearance of malfeasance and are not directly related to the actual Foundation. In any case, I'm surprised that nothing has come of it, particularly the allegations of sidestepping the IRS. One would think that with such rich material, apparently, the Trump campaign hasn't made more of an effort to bring it up. Why? Weak ground upon which to walk? 

There is a strong criticism of the CF's activities in Haiti following the 2010 earthquake, for which it appears legitimate concerns exist.


----------



## Macfury

There you have it--all the proof anyone needs!



Freddie_Biff said:


> I met a family of Syrian refugees today. They have been in Canada for one year and worked hard to improve their English, find employment and get an education. Husband, wife and three daughters, sponsored to come here by my church. They came to the front and said thank you to the congregation. Yup. Then I suppose they headed off to their secret meeting of the terrorist cell, since that's what all refugees probably really do when we're not watching them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> There you have it--all the proof anyone needs!



And how many Syrian refugees have you actually met, Macfury? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

I can't tell the difference between immigrants and refugees. 



Freddie_Biff said:


> And how many Syrian refugees have you actually met, Macfury?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> I can't tell the difference between immigrants and refugees.



Uh huh. You may want to check up on that then, if you want to stay on topic for this thread. The family I met were absolutely refugees. From Syria. You know, the place with Aleppo, which your Libertarian friend Gary Johnson hadn't heard of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Are you proud of yourself for meeting some Syrian refugees? You seem quite puffed up!



Freddie_Biff said:


> Uh huh. You may want to check up on that then, if you want to stay on topic for this thread. The family I met were absolutely refugees. From Syria. You know, the place with Aleppo, which your Libertarian friend Gary Johnson hadn't heard of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Are you proud of yourself for meeting some Syrian refugees? You seem quite puffed up!



Perhaps you can explain why you can't tell the difference between immigrants and refugees. Afraid to talk to them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Of course I have spoken to Syrians. However, Canada has a definition for "refugee" that is so inclusive it is scarcely a definition. Someone living in an apartment in Turkey for a year and then coming to Canada is not a refugee in my estimation.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Perhaps you can explain why you can't tell the difference between immigrants and refugees. Afraid to talk to them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Majority of Paris attackers entered Europe posing as refugees • The Foreign Desk


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Of course I have spoken to Syrians. However, Canada has a definition for "refugee" that is so inclusive it is scarcely a definition. Someone living in an apartment in Turkey for a year and then coming to Canada is not a refugee in my estimation.


Then you clearly have no idea what you are talking about, even though we covered this several pages ago.

The Canadian definition of "refugee" is exactly the same as any other country that is a signatory to the U.N. Refugee Convention.

Those refugees who had temporary shelter in Turkey (in despicable conditions; subject to great abuse by sketchy landlords; legally unable to work in Turkey to provide for their own subsistence; discriminated against by much of Turkish society; persons with no hope for any kind of future) are indeed refugees. Those with an apartment are in privileged positions, despite the desperation of their condition, as they have a residence which increases the ability of the refugee agencies to track / contact them as they go through the process of finding safe harbour. Or would you rather your refugees just show up out of the blue without any previous contact with the agencies that are screening them? Your position is a wee bit confusing.....


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> Then you clearly have no idea what you are talking about, even though we covered this several pages ago.
> 
> 
> 
> The Canadian definition of "refugee" is exactly the same as any other country that is a signatory to the U.N. Refugee Convention.
> 
> 
> 
> Those refugees who had temporary shelter in Turkey (in despicable conditions; subject to great abuse by sketchy landlords; legally unable to work in Turkey to provide for their own subsistence; discriminated against by much of Turkish society; persons with no hope for any kind of future) are indeed refugees. Those with an apartment are in privileged positions, despite the desperation of their condition, as they have a residence which increases the ability of the refugee agencies to track / contact them as they go through the process of finding safe harbour. Or would you rather your refugees just show up out of the blue without any previous contact with the agencies that are screening them? Your position is a wee bit confusing.....




Please, Mark, enough with actual facts! Never let the truth get in the way of a good conspiracy theory. Them Muslim refugees are out to take over the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> *Them Muslim refugees are out to take over the world. *


Truer words have never been written.


----------



## Dr.G.

Syrian refugee family gets new home in Halifax, despite complications - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A good news story from here in NS.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Syrian refugee family gets new home in Halifax, despite complications - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> 
> 
> A good news story from here in NS.



There are so many good news stories. All one has to do is pay attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

You can see whatever you want if you focus only on whatever you want.



Freddie_Biff said:


> There are so many good news stories. All one has to do is pay attention.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> There are so many good news stories. All one has to do is pay attention.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## FeXL

So, how's things in Refugeeland?

Foster mother tells of horror when she discovered ’12-year-old Afghan refugee orphan’ she cared for was a 21-year-old jihadi



> A woman opened her heart and her door to a 12-year-old boy who had fled the horrors of war in Afghanistan after losing his parents - or so she thought.
> 
> In reality, not only was the boy in her care, Jamal, almost a decade older than she had been duped into believing, but he also had Taliban and child abuse material on his phone.
> 
> A dentist's check found his age to actually be around 21 and a subsequent investigation uncovered the shocking content on his mobile, according to the Sun.


Germans leaving 'in droves' amid fallout from Angela Merkel's open door migrant policy



> As more than one million migrants arrived in Germany in the last year, new data reveals 138,000 Germans left in 2015.
> 
> More than 1.5million Germans have left the country in the last decade, with many of them highly educated.
> 
> Academics and students are among the Germans deciding to move leaving holes in the local economy.


Given the data coming out of Germany, can't say I blame them.

Recall some time back I linked to a story about an Iraqi refugee who raped a boy at a swimming pool & then justified it because it was a sexual emergency? Yeah, it's been overturned...

Iraqi refugee who raped a 10-year-old boy at a swimming pool in a 'sexual emergency' has his conviction overturned because the Austrian court 'didn't prove he realised the boy was saying no'



> An Iraqi refugee who raped a 10-year-old boy at a swimming pool has had his conviction overturned because a court didn't prove he realised the boy was saying no.
> 
> The rapist, identified as Amir A, 20, violently sexually assaulted the boy in the changing room of Theresienbad pool in Austria claiming it was a 'sexual emergency' because he had not had sex for four months.
> 
> *But an appeal court in the country accepted the defence lawyer's claim that the lower court had not done enough to prove he knew the schoolboy was saying no and overturned the conviction.*


Muslim “refugee” in USA pleads guilty to trying to bomb Texas for ISIS: “I am against America”



> *“I want to blow myself up. I want to travel with the Mujahidin. I want to travel to be with those who are against America. I am against America.”*


Links' bold.

Norway: Muslims enraged, call for minister to resign for saying immigrants must adapt to Norwegian society



> Listhaug’s unpardonable offense? She said: “I think those who come to Norway need to adapt to our society. Here we eat pork, drink alcohol and show our face. You must abide by the values, laws and regulations that are in Norway when you come here.”
> 
> The Saudis would expect nothing less, but no one minds when any Muslim country demands that non-Muslims abide by Islamic mores.


I know. Hate speech...

Well, sounds like some women are tired of the harassment:

Slap video shines spotlight on sexual harassment in S. Arabia



> This scene, caught on camera in a video published on October 11, shows a Saudi woman defending herself after being sexually harassed. When a man won’t stop bothering her, the woman slaps him. Like her, more and more Saudi women are standing up to their harassers. *However, sexual harassment remains a daily occurrence for many and there is no law aimed at punishing attackers.*


M'bold.

Perhaps one reason why it is so rampant among refugees?

Oh, & from from the "Finally State Department Gets Something Correct" department:

State Department: Um, ISIS Agents Are Posing As Refugees



> US Department of State spokesperson John Kirby has finally confessed to a truth long denied by his leadership: the Islamic State (ISIS) is using refugee flows to infiltrate the West.
> 
> _“I wouldn’t debate the fact that there’s the potential for ISIS terrorists to try to insert themselves, and we see that in some of the refugee camps in Jordan and in Turkey, where they try to insert themselves into the population,” Kirby said[.]_​
> As usual for a member of the Obama administration, Kirby did not note that this admission represents a major departure from the talking points long defended by his leadership and its allies in the press.


I wouldn't worry about it, tho. Probably got their info from some whacked out, far-right blog...

Woman Working on Sex Abuse Documentary in Refugee Camp Raped by Migrants



> A woman working on a sex abuse documentary in the Calais Jungle refugee camp has been raped at knifepoint by armed UK-bound migrants.
> 
> According to the UK Mirror, the attack took place at around 2:30 a.m. with the victim acting as an interpreter to a male reporter. Assailants initially tried to steal the journalists’ equipment, but then the film crew was jumped and the victim (whose identity is currently undisclosed) was forced to the ground and attacked by one as the two other assailants restrained her colleague.


In sum:

“Multikultistan:” The Price of Muslim Immigration in Europe



> _…Muslims make up only 9% of Berlin’s population, yet account for 70% of young repeat criminals… To be more precise, 46% of Berlin’s juvenile serial criminals are of Arab descent, while 33% of them have Turkish ancestry… The German police admits that large immigrant areas of Berlin, Hamburg, the Ruhr Area, etc. have become police no-go areas… Anti-white racism of the most virulent kind has become a fact of life across Europe, but perhaps nowhere more so than in Germany…Even young Turkish women think nothing of calling native girls “German whores” and chanting that “Germans should be gassed,”…43% of gays in Berlin have experienced hate crimes perpetrated by Muslims in particular…_​


More:



> _….More broadly speaking, there is not even a single Western European country with a successful Muslim community, as I’ve shown with granite-hard facts and figures and will further substantiate with more of the same. Instead, in only slightly varying degrees, Muslim immigration is just one long tale of woe and misery for the long-suffering host countries, which are in for far worse to come in the decades ahead because of barely understood demographic realities._​


And, from US illegal alien news:

Illegal Alien Pedophiles: 4,317 Charges Filed Against Illegals in ONE YEAR… in ONE STATE (and it’s only our 10th largest)



> I can only imagine what the numbers might be like in California, Texas, and New York. 4,317 charges of sexual assault on minors were recently recorded in a 12 month period in America’s 10th largest state — North Carolina.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

And still nothing about refugees in Canada, eh? Figures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> And still nothing about refugees in Canada, eh? Figures.


The key word there is "still". Glad to know that by your use of it, you expect it to happen as likely most Canadians do.


----------



## FeXL

Nothing that the MSM is reporting... beejacon



Freddie_Biff said:


> And still nothing about refugees in Canada, eh? Figures.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> The key word there is "still". Glad to know that by your use of it, you expect it to happen as likely most Canadians do.



Just the opposite, actually. It's more like, still no viruses for Mac computers, despite some 17 plus years of opportunity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eMacMan

So how rare is it for Canadians to die at the hands of Muslim terrorists.

We know of 1 possible death post 9-11. I say possible due to a number of red flags, including no autopsy or tox report on the shooter.

As a comparison I was trying to track down the number deaths from necrotizing fasciitis aka flesh eating disease. This is a bit of a back hand statistic. The CBC report that got me curious claimed a national average of 5 annual cases per 100,000 population. Finding no direct stats on deaths I did find a small study that pegged mortality at ~25%.

Allowing a large margin of error, that puts the number at 200-500 deaths per year. IOW you are at least 3000 times as likely to die from necrotizing fasciitis, than at the hands of a Muslim terrorist.

There is good news for the fear mongers. There have been zero known deaths in Canada by brain eating amoeba. Making it infinitely more likely that you will be killed by a Muslim terrorist than by brain eating amoeba. (Yes there really is such a thing, lurking in stateside hotsprings.)


----------



## CubaMark

*Syrian boys warm to Canada's 'beautiful' game, scoring goals — and fans — along the way*










"I go fast, and I scored a goal!"

Mohammed Al-Masri grins from ear to ear as he gives a play-by-play of the goal he scored during his first hockey game.

The nine-year-old arrived with his family from Syria eight months ago, and Mohammed and his two brothers started asking to play hockey almost immediately.

On Saturday morning, after several weeks of practices, the two younger brothers laced up their skates and played what they called a "beautiful" game.

"I give pass, he give me pass, I shoot the goal, and the goal catch it, and he shoot it, and I shoot it another time, I scored," said Mohammed, recounting every detail of his first goal.

*Boys quickly 'fell in love' with hockey*

The boys had never heard of hockey before arriving in Canada, but they became fascinated with it after meeting a 12-year-old Ottawa boy named Fahed and his parents, Christine Khouryati and Allan Martel, when the Al-Masri family arrived in February.

* * *​
Moammar Al-Masri and Easen Amam Yasen sat in the stands with the other hockey parents during the game, cheering along, and often pulling out their cell phones to take pictures of their boys in action. 

Neither father speaks much English, but with the help of a volunteer translator they said they're "proud" of their boys, and wish they could "go back to their childhood to play this game."

* * *​
The boys may not have a full English vocabulary quite yet, but they know the right words to make your heart melt.

Standing outside the dressing room after their first game, the boys were asked about all the people who have helped them play hockey, and why they think those people want them to play.

There was a pause, and then Mohammed piped up, "because he love me."​
(CBC)


----------



## macintosh doctor

CubaMark said:


> There was a pause, and then Mohammed ....


Glad to hear that Mohammed is only strapping on his skates so far.. 
we will see how long that honeymoon lasts.. probably until the last walfare cheque or until the refusal to allow his extended family in.. 
Until then i am glad he is enjoying hockey with brand new equipment paid by tax payers as I go to play it again sports to buy used skates for my kids.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

macintosh doctor said:


> Glad to hear that Mohammed is only strapping on his skates so far..
> 
> we will see how long that honeymoon lasts.. probably until the last walfare cheque or until the refusal to allow his extended family in..
> 
> Until then i am glad he is enjoying hockey with brand new equipment paid by tax payers as I go to play it again sports to buy used skates for my kids.



Boy. Best take it easy. All that resentment could give you a heart attack some day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor

Freddie_Biff said:


> Boy. Best take it easy. All that resentment could give you a heart attack some day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lmao:

ever notice welfare will never run out. but old age pension is nearing empty or always threatened


----------



## SINC

Yep those claims mount up. 

Syrian refugee's hand-outs for his FOUR wives and 22 children spark fury in Germany | Daily Mail Online


----------



## macintosh doctor

SINC said:


> Yep those claims mount up.
> 
> Syrian refugee's hand-outs for his FOUR wives and 22 children spark fury in Germany | Daily Mail Online


wow - you are a racist!!!! :lmao:
or in my eyes a concerned taxpayer , fiscal conservative.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

macintosh doctor said:


> wow - you are a racist!!!! :lmao:
> 
> or in my eyes a concerned taxpayer , fiscal conservative.




That's quite an accomplishment if Don is paying his taxes in Germany. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Not a surprise to anybody who has been paying attention.

Germany’s spy agency finally admits that the Islamic State is infiltrating refugee groups to get into Europe



> *Germany’s spy agency has warned that the “Islamic State” (IS) is infiltrating refugee groups to get into Europe. Officials and analysts are now looking into methods by which potential terrorists can be spotted early.*
> 
> On November 13 last year, three teams of militants from the so-called “Islamic State” (IS), armed with Kalashnikovs, stormed the Stade de France stadium, the Bataclan concert hall and several pubs in Paris. The rampage left 130 people dead, 85 of them in Bataclan, where the band, the Eagles of Death Metal, was playing.
> 
> Meanwhile, investigations have revealed that all nine men involved in the attacks had traveled to Europe together with the stream of refugees that entered the continent in 2015. According to German weekly “Welt am Sonntag,” the country’s spy agency, the “Bundesnachrichtendienst,” (BND) has warned that IS is specifically training terrorists to merge with asylum seekers looking for safer havens in Europe. The report’s authors say that the BND suggests that terrorists train potential attackers on how to answer questions during border interrogations so they can prove their credibility as refugees.


M'bold.

Who knew?


----------



## CubaMark

*Damn those refugees and their sweet, sweet plan to lull us into complacence and then... well, become doctors and help the sick. What will they think of next? Nefariousness!*

*One year after resettling in N.S., Syrian refugee family sees sweet success in chocolate business*










The son of a chocolatier who restarted the family business in eastern Canada after fleeing war-torn Syria says the future is bright – and sweet.
Tareq Hadhad’s father Assam ran a successful chocolate factory in Damascus, Syria before it was bombed in 2013.
Fearing for their lives, the family fled to Lebanon. After spending nearly three years in a refugee camp, the Hadhad family was approved to come to Canada, and settled in Antigonish, N.S., earlier this year.

After enduring the pain and fear of leaving their war-torn homeland, the family started over – rebuilding their successful chocolate business in Canada.

* * *​
Once in Antigonish, the family got to work rebuilding their business, one chocolate at a time.
Now, with orders coming in from across Canada, and interest from the United States, Tareq’s family says they are grateful to the federal government and all the Canadians who have helped them along the way.

* * *​
Tareq said it was easy for his family to choose the business name, Peace by Chocolate.

“The world really needs peace and needs chocolate, so we said we can deliver our message by our product.”

And the family is contributing to their adopted home in many ways. In May, they made a donation to Red Cross for relief efforts in Fort McMurray following the wildfires that displaced thousands of Albertans.

“We really (know) how it feels when you leave your house to nothing, to nowhere,” Tareq said.

Tareq said the Peace by Chocolate is growing rapidly since the prime minister mentioned them in his speech, with 90 per cent of their production orders going to Ontario, Alberta and British Columbia.

Once the family is fully settled in Canadian life, Tareq plans to focus on his goal of studying medicine and becoming a doctor.​(CTV)​

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLbhR9HmPOs[/ame]


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *Damn those refugees and their sweet, sweet plan to lull us into complacence and then... well, become doctors and help the sick. What will they think of next? Nefariousness!*
> 
> *One year after resettling in N.S., Syrian refugee family sees sweet success in chocolate business*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The son of a chocolatier who restarted the family business in eastern Canada after fleeing war-torn Syria says the future is bright – and sweet.
> Tareq Hadhad’s father Assam ran a successful chocolate factory in Damascus, Syria before it was bombed in 2013.
> Fearing for their lives, the family fled to Lebanon. After spending nearly three years in a refugee camp, the Hadhad family was approved to come to Canada, and settled in Antigonish, N.S., earlier this year.
> 
> After enduring the pain and fear of leaving their war-torn homeland, the family started over – rebuilding their successful chocolate business in Canada.
> 
> * * *​
> Once in Antigonish, the family got to work rebuilding their business, one chocolate at a time.
> Now, with orders coming in from across Canada, and interest from the United States, Tareq’s family says they are grateful to the federal government and all the Canadians who have helped them along the way.
> 
> * * *​
> Tareq said it was easy for his family to choose the business name, Peace by Chocolate.
> 
> “The world really needs peace and needs chocolate, so we said we can deliver our message by our product.”
> 
> And the family is contributing to their adopted home in many ways. In May, they made a donation to Red Cross for relief efforts in Fort McMurray following the wildfires that displaced thousands of Albertans.
> 
> “We really (know) how it feels when you leave your house to nothing, to nowhere,” Tareq said.
> 
> Tareq said the Peace by Chocolate is growing rapidly since the prime minister mentioned them in his speech, with 90 per cent of their production orders going to Ontario, Alberta and British Columbia.
> 
> Once the family is fully settled in Canadian life, Tareq plans to focus on his goal of studying medicine and becoming a doctor.​(CTV)​
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLbhR9HmPOs
> 
> 
> :clap:


I have tried a sample of his chocolate. Excellent taste and texture. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Syrian refugees prepare to lose federal government funding | CTV News Winnipeg

Yep . . .


----------



## CubaMark

Funny how nobody blames capitalism for the poverty and homelessness of people who live under capitalism....

...instead they look for a scapegoat. Innocent, desperate, war-fleeing refugees? Yeah, they'll do, call 'em greedy grifters and make sure it ends up on a cranky old man's Facebook page, that'll get the message out!

Think about a couple of things:

(1) homeless and the poor have been with us through countless Conservative and Liberal governments. Who should be blamed? Do you honestly believe that they appeared overnight, on the same day that refugees landed at Pearson airport? If, then, there is no causation, maybe consider looking elsewhere to spread your wrath.

(2) Canada is a signatory to the 1951 Refugee Convention. If you'd rather we demonstrate our unwillingness to be friendly global neighbours and help to protect the most desperate of this planet's inhabitants, you are welcome to run for the highest office in the land and attempt to convince others of your vision.


----------



## SINC

Or you could consider the obvious. Help our own destitute FIRST and with as much compassion and generosity.


----------



## Macfury

You're acting as though SINC has never advocated for the homeless. Unbelievable.



CubaMark said:


> Funny how nobody blames capitalism for the poverty and homelessness of people who live under capitalism....
> 
> ...instead they look for a scapegoat. Innocent, desperate, war-fleeing refugees? Yeah, they'll do, call 'em greedy grifters and make sure it ends up on a cranky old man's Facebook page, that'll get the message out!
> 
> Think about a couple of things:
> 
> (1) homeless and the poor have been with us through countless Conservative and Liberal governments. Who should be blamed? Do you honestly believe that they appeared overnight, on the same day that refugees landed at Pearson airport? If, then, there is no causation, maybe consider looking elsewhere to spread your wrath.
> 
> (2) Canada is a signatory to the 1951 Refugee Convention. If you'd rather we demonstrate our unwillingness to be friendly global neighbours and help to protect the most desperate of this planet's inhabitants, you are welcome to run for the highest office in the land and attempt to convince others of your vision.


----------



## heavyall

CubaMark said:


> Funny how nobody blames capitalism for the poverty and homelessness of people who live under capitalism....


They don't do that because it would be idiotic. 



> Canada is a signatory to the 1951 Refugee Convention. If you'd rather we demonstrate our unwillingness to be friendly global neighbours and help to protect the most desperate of this planet's inhabitants, you are welcome to run for the highest office in the land and attempt to convince others of your vision.


**** the UN. And I mean that in the most sincere of ways. Other countries should never dictate terms to us. We need to do what is best for our people first, THEN help others where we can.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> You're acting as though SINC has never advocated for the homeless. Unbelievable.


Unbelievable indeed. I said no such thing. I have no idea whether SINC has been an advocate, and that's not the point here. This meme is a variation of the biannual _blaming of the refugees for all social problems that existed before and in the future_ which FB folk are all-to-happy to spread like a social virus. Others include the hoax about the refugees being paid more than retired folk, et al. These serve only to whip up anti-refugee (and by extension, anti-immigrant) anger and serve the interests of those who just don't want the races to mix together.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said that Canada's unfortunates should be helped out before refugees. Nothing more.



CubaMark said:


> Unbelievable indeed. I said no such thing. I have no idea whether SINC has been an advocate, and that's not the point here. This meme is a variation of the biannual _blaming of the refugees for all social problems that existed before and in the future_ which FB folk are all-to-happy to spread like a social virus. Others include the hoax about the refugees being paid more than retired folk, et al. These serve only to whip up anti-refugee (and by extension, anti-immigrant) anger and serve the interests of those who just don't want the races to mix together.


----------



## CubaMark

heavyall said:


> **** the UN. And I mean that in the most sincere of ways. Other countries should never dictate terms to us. We need to do what is best for our people first, THEN help others where we can.


(a) you make it sound like the UN is the "other". Some hazy group of evil dudes plotting in a mountaintop lair, thinking up new ways to screw up the world :lmao: The U.N. issues no enforceable dictates to anyone (consider the 25 successful resolutions Cuba has brought to the U.N. condemning the economic embargo and calling for it to be lifted). The only folks at the U.N. who can make things happen in reality are those sitting around the Security Council, and even then the major powers (in a total break with democracy) have a veto on any action the rest of the council wishes to take! Stop looking for Black Helicopters, dude!

(b) what is stopping "us" from taking care of "our people first,"? It's not like the intake of refugees has had a significant impact on the economic life of Canada! Our coffers can easily find cash for any number of harebrained schemes any of the governing parties wish to enact, why haven't they done so before today? The hooting and hollering has only reached fever pitch since the arrival of Syrian refugees who even your beloved Conservatives wanted to protect. If only those who wanted our government to take care of "our people first" yelled as loudly as they do against opening our arms to receive the most desperate, seeking refuge from war and persecution.


----------



## heavyall

CubaMark said:


> If only those who wanted our government to take care of "our people first" yelled as loudly as they do against opening our arms to receive the most desperate, seeking refuge from war and persecution.


In case you hadn't noticed, they are and they do.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> (a) you make it sound like the UN is the "other". Some hazy group of evil dudes plotting in a mountaintop lair, thinking up new ways to screw up the world :lmao: The U.N. issues no enforceable dictates to anyone (consider the 25 successful resolutions Cuba has brought to the U.N. condemning the economic embargo and calling for it to be lifted). The only folks at the U.N. who can make things happen in reality are those sitting around the Security Council, and even then the major powers (in a total break with democracy) have a veto on any action the rest of the council wishes to take! Stop looking for Black Helicopters, dude!
> 
> (b) what is stopping "us" from taking care of "our people first,"? It's not like the intake of refugees has had a significant impact on the economic life of Canada! Our coffers can easily find cash for any number of harebrained schemes any of the governing parties wish to enact, why haven't they done so before today? The hooting and hollering has only reached fever pitch since the arrival of Syrian refugees who even your beloved Conservatives wanted to protect. If only those who wanted our government to take care of "our people first" yelled as loudly as they do against opening our arms to receive the most desperate, seeking refuge from war and persecution.


There are more indigenous peoples living under the tyranny of their own chiefs and councils who need help as desperately as any refugee we choose to elevate above them in their time of need. Christ, think for once about the desperate situation successive governments have left them in for a century now. They are our home grown refugees that deserve our all, not some foreigners who continue to wage religious wars for centuries.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> ....think for once about the desperate situation successive governments have left them in for a century now.


I have family who are Mi'kmaq... and I do indeed care about the situation in which far too many (most?) indigenous peoples of Canada are in. 

But caring and advocating for one cause does not mean you slam the door on others who are also desperate.

Do we also not have a responsibility, as a country which assists the U.S. / NATO in their military adventures abroad to secure access to oil (never for a minute think it has anything to do with 'humanitarian issues'), to accept refugees from places where we have also dropped bombs?


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> Do we also not have a responsibility, as a country which assists the U.S. / NATO in their military adventures abroad to secure access to oil (never for a minute think it has anything to do with 'humanitarian issues'), to accept refugees from places where we have also dropped bombs?


Did the US have a responsibility to accept German refugees after WWII?


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Did the US have a responsibility to accept German refugees after WWII?


The League of Nations took up the matter of how to protect refugees in the early 1920s; discussions on the matter continued throughout the following decades, but it was the new flow of refugees post-WWII that spurred the creation of an international framework in 1951 (mainly European refugees) and the 1967 protocol (expanded to include refugees anywhere on the globe). 

On the specific issue of post-WWII USA, I don't believe there was any internationally-recognized treaty or agreement on the matter, but without looking into it further, I could not make a definitive comment.

That's rather off-topic anyway: SINC's post above and my rejoinders deal with Canada's responsibilities toward refugees in 2016, not a 72 years ago....


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> The League of Nations took up the matter of how to protect refugees in the early 1920s; discussions on the matter continued throughout the following decades, but it was the new flow of refugees post-WWII that spurred the creation of an international framework in 1951 (mainly European refugees) and the 1967 protocol (expanded to include refugees anywhere on the globe).
> 
> 
> 
> On the specific issue of post-WWII USA, I don't believe there was any internationally-recognized treaty or agreement on the matter, but without looking into it further, I could not make a definitive comment.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rather off-topic anyway: SINC's post above and my rejoinders deal with Canada's responsibilities toward refugees in 2016, not a 72 years ago....



Whenever you think you might lose a point, it's good to pivot and redirect the conversation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Perhaps because it is communism, not capitalism, that is responsible for the deaths of somewhere between 95,000,000 & 124,000,000 people in the 20th century alone? And that is _merely_ the death toll. How many untold hundreds of millions were _in poverty & homeless_ under communism?

Reevaluating China’s Democide to 73,000,000

Democides in Communist and Democratic Regimes

20TH CENTURY DEMOCIDE

HOW MANY DID COMMUNIST REGIMES MURDER?

So, how many did Communism kill?

How many people died due to communism?

And, here's a couple more death tolls that include dictators of all political persuasions, including fascists. I include this purely for your benefit, seeing as you seem to admire dictators & are pro gun control. The Germans & the Turks were both disarmed prior to the subsequent genocides, _even if that was not the original intention_.

Now, the thick among you will be soon be screeching, "PIVOT & REDIRECT!!! NOT RELATED!!!" However, the prescient will understand the direct connection between a well-armed populace and a far lesser chance of a dictatorship occurring, along with subsequent democide...

Government killed 262 million people in the 20th century

Democide: Understanding the State’s Monopoly on Violence and the Second Amendment

How Many People Did Communism Kill? (from the comments)

And, anticipating your limp response, yes, people did die under capitalism in the 20th century (and continue to do so). I'll leave this as an exercise for you: How many orders of magnitude fewer?

And, while we're on the topic of indiscriminate killings, how about a little history on the Religion of Peace?

A quarter of a _billion_ dead. And you wonder why I'd prefer my tax dollars to look after our own first?

<just shaking my head...>



CubaMark said:


> Funny how nobody blames capitalism for the poverty and homelessness of people who live under capitalism....


----------



## FeXL

heavyall said:


> **** the UN. And I mean that in the most sincere of ways.


+100. Couldn't agree more.



heavyall said:


> We need to do what is best for our people first, THEN help others where we can.


Exactly.

Two words, CM: One World...

The scary thing thing is, they aren't hiding out in a mountain lair. They are in the public eye, bold & center, masquerading as the solution when, in fact, they are a greater threat to democracy than any opponent this planet has ever seen.



CubaMark said:


> (a) you make it sound like the UN is the "other". Some hazy group of evil dudes plotting in a mountaintop lair, thinking up new ways to screw up the world...


----------



## CubaMark

Well, this guy says 1.6-billion under capitalism.

GlobalResearch.ca says the US alone has knocked off 20-million since WWII.

Some guy named Peter puts the figure at 205-million since Capitalism's creation.

But this guy has probably the best comment on the question:



> *Nicolas Akmakjian*, Author: nicolasakmakjian.com
> Written Jan 4, 2015
> 
> _I suppose I could take the time to research the precise numbers, depending on how we define things, but in the end what does it really prove? I think the more germane argument is that any power structure seeks to preserve that power even at the expense of lives.
> 
> Communism, capitalism, both care more about the elite in each respective society than the common man. Both societies look the other way as millions die.
> 
> Until we see the real problem in our world is the way the elite get us to fight each other instead of them, we'll never get past our problems._
> Quora​


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> The scary thing thing is, they aren't hiding out in a mountain lair. They are in the public eye, bold & center, masquerading as the solution when, in fact, they are a greater threat to democracy than any opponent this planet has ever seen.



(*What's this?*)


----------



## Macfury

It's a philosophical question directed to you, not a legal/historical question.



CubaMark said:


> The League of Nations took up the matter of how to protect refugees in the early 1920s; discussions on the matter continued throughout the following decades, but it was the new flow of refugees post-WWII that spurred the creation of an international framework in 1951 (mainly European refugees) and the 1967 protocol (expanded to include refugees anywhere on the globe).
> 
> On the specific issue of post-WWII USA, I don't believe there was any internationally-recognized treaty or agreement on the matter, but without looking into it further, I could not make a definitive comment.
> 
> That's rather off-topic anyway: SINC's post above and my rejoinders deal with Canada's responsibilities toward refugees in 2016, not a 72 years ago....


----------



## FeXL

Well, the first guy jots numbers down with no bibliography, references, anything, some which are clearly erroneous, even with my limited knowledge of the topic, so I'll file it away where I put most of your garbage..

The second guy claims that the Americans drew Russia into Afghanistan and bombed the hell out of Cambodia, which made room for the Khmer Rouge. While this may or may not be true (it's not the point of the argument), the Americans did not pull the trigger. This is typical leftist claptrap that seeks to place the blame on everybody but the person responsible, especially if that person is the left.

I stopped reading the article after that.

Yer buddy Peter goes much further back than I did, which was limiting it to the 20th century. I'm sure I can go back in time & find much more.

As far as your closing quote goes, it proves that communism, socialism & dictators kill a helluva lot more people than capitalism & democracy. And, it supports the argument that a well-armed populace is more resistant to democide.



CubaMark said:


> But this guy has probably the best comment on the question:


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> .... it supports the argument that a well-armed populace is more resistant to democide.


....how long has it been since that happened? Yeah, I'll wait.

As for the rest of the links - good for you, taking the time to read 'em! Glad you found a way to stay occupied today


----------



## Macfury

Hasn't happened for awhile to well armed populations.



CubaMark said:


> ....how long has it been since that happened? Yeah, I'll wait.
> 
> As for the rest of the links - good for you, taking the time to read 'em! Glad you found a way to stay occupied today


----------



## FeXL

Don't flatter yourself. It took longer to compose my response than it took to discover your links were crap...



CubaMark said:


> As for the rest of the links - good for you, taking the time to read 'em! Glad you found a way to stay occupied today


----------



## FeXL

So, back in October...

German student Maria Ladenburger was raped, murdered by Muslim Migrant



> Another Merkel Muslim migrant murder. You won’t read about it in the enemedia. They only traffic in hate and smear pieces against European politicians who oppose the Muslim invasion of Europe like Geert Wilders.
> 
> The rape and murder victim of this Muslim migrant was a member of an organization that helped refugees.


Related:

Family of EU official's teenage daughter who was raped and killed 'by Afghan migrant' ask for well-wishers to donate money to refugee charity as teenage 'killer' is revealed



> Medical student Maria Ladenburger, who had also taken time out to help asylum seekers as a volunteer, was found dead in a river in the south-western German university city of Freiburg in October.
> 
> The first picture has since emerged of Hussein K., the 17-year-old Afghan asylum seeker who was arrested on suspicion of the rape and murder after a hair matching the alleged perpetrator was found at the crime scene.


More:



> As the 19-year-old student's family tries to come to terms with their loss, they have asked for donations to be made to an organisation that aids refugees.


Far more forgiving than I'd be.

Related, too:

Police Chief Blames Merkel Migrant Policy for Teenage Girl Murder-Rape



> German police union chief Rainer Wendt has blamed the mass migration policies of German Chancellor Angela Merkel for the death of Maria Landenburger who was killed by an Afghani migrant.
> 
> Mr. Wendt said, “This and many other victims would not exist if our country would have been prepared for the dangers that are always associated with massive immigration,” _Die Welt_ reports.
> 
> Wendt also spoke of pro-migrant supporters criticising their attitudes toward mass migration saying “while relatives mourn and victims experience unspeakable suffering, the representatives of the ‘welcome culture’ are silent”, adding that they had “not a word of compassion, nowhere there is self-doubt, only arrogant insistence on one’s own noble disposition”.


Yep.

That said, apparently the rapist & murderer has a bit of history:

Migrant accused of murder of EU official's daughter jailed for 10 years for another attack



> THE teenaged Afghanistan migrant accused of raping and murdering a beautiful medical student in Germany had tried to kill once before, it emerged today.
> 
> Stern magazine reported that Hussein Khavari, 17, had thrown a 20-year-old student off a cliff on Corfu, Greece, in May 2013.
> 
> The woman was severely injured but "miraculously" survived and was able to identify her attacker.
> 
> Khavari, who sits in detention in Germany after his DNA linked him to the October sex killing of Maria Ladenburger, 19, in Freiburg, was given a 10 year jail term by a Greek court.
> 
> Khavari told his lawyer that he "regretted" what had happened.
> 
> The magazine added: *"Why the Greek justice system early on let him out of jail, if he pushed her off, is thus far unclear."*


M'bold.

It's a miracle.

That stiff punishment sure fixed the problem, didn't it...


----------



## FeXL

Recall several months back when this Iraqi refugee raped a 10 year old boy at a Vienna swimming pool because he hadn't had sex in 4 months & it was a sexual emergency?

Well, his sentence just got increased.

Iraqi asylum seeker who raped ten-year-old boy at Austrian swimming pool because of 'sexual emergency' has jail sentence increased after appealing to overturn conviction



> His lawyers had sought a retrial after successfully arguing that the original trial had not done enough to discover if he knew for certain that his victim was saying no.
> 
> The appeal had shocked legal experts because as a 10-year-old minor, the victim could never have given his consent to sex.
> 
> Now judges at Austria's Supreme Court have found the asylum seeker guilty for a second time - and jailed him for seven years.


Not long enough by half.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Recall several months back when this Iraqi refugee raped a 10 year old boy at a Vienna swimming pool because he hadn't had sex in 4 months & it was a sexual emergency?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, his sentence just got increased.
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi asylum seeker who raped ten-year-old boy at Austrian swimming pool because of 'sexual emergency' has jail sentence increased after appealing to overturn conviction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long enough by half.



Certainly. This was a heinous crime—in Austria. Hey FeXL, got any examples of Syrian refugees doing terrible things in Canada yet? It's been about a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Patience, young Lochinvar. Soon enough...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Hey FeXL, got any examples of Syrian refugees doing terrible things in Canada yet? It's been about a year.


----------



## FeXL

So, some people wonder why I question the wisdom of loading up our fair country (or any other country with Western values, for that matter) with refugees who follow Islam, bringing along all the despicable traits of that religion, from FGM, misogyny, sexism, repression, Shariah Law, rape culture, _et al._

Now, some of the article linked below are old & some of the numbers dated. However, they will give approximations good enough to debate with.

WATCH: British Muslims Gather in Show of Strength to Demand Caliphate



> Over a thousand British Muslims took to the streets of London on Tuesday in a show of force, blocking off a central London square to call for a caliphate while the crowd chanted ‘Allahu Akbar’.


Shocking Video: Muslim Immigrants Ban Women from Entire Neighborhoods in France



> A documentary produced by French news channel France 2 has caused a major controversy in the land of the Eiffel Tower and the Louvre. The reason? The news channel sent a couple of female undercover journalists to neighborhoods and cities in France with large Muslim populations to see with their own eyes how women were treated in them. The results were downright shocking.
> 
> The women were told that they were not welcome in just about every single shop or café they visited in Saint-Denis. They were told to go home... and stay there. Of course, they were allowed to go outside, but then only if they were wearing a burqa.


A stunning read.

So, I got to looking for how many Muslims there are in France. Well, in 2013 there were 6.5 million.



> The Muslim population of France reached an estimated 6.5 million in 2013. Although France is prohibited by law from collecting official statistics about the race or religion of its citizens, this estimate is based on the average of several recent studies that attempt to calculate the number of people in France whose origins are from Muslim majority countries.
> 
> This estimate would imply that the Muslim population of France is now approximately 10% of the country's total population of around 66 million. In real terms, France has the largest Muslim population in the European Union.


Then I got to thinking about how many Muslims there are in Canada. As it turns out, in 2014, there were about a million.



> Which country has the fastest-growing Muslim population? No, it's not Canada, it's Ireland. But Canada is a close second. From 2010 to 2030, the general population of Canada is expected to increase by 18%. However, according the Pew Forum survey The Future of the Global Muslim Population (p. 142), during that same time period the Muslim population of Canada will increase by 183 percent — i.e., 10 times faster than the general population. One focal point is Calgary; it's the fastest-growing Canadian city, and its Baitunnur Mosque is the largest mosque in North America.


After reading the paragraph in the above linked article, I got to thinking, just how fast is the population growing in real numbers?

Turns out, very fast.

Survey shows Muslim population is fastest growing religion in Canada



> Across the country, the Muslim population is growing at a rate exceeding other religions, according to Statistics Canada. It is even growing faster than the number of Canadians identifying as having no religion, though just barely, according to the National Household Survey released Wednesday.
> 
> The Muslim population exceeded the one million mark, according to the survey, almost doubling its population for the third-consecutive decade.


Number of Muslims in Canada predicted to triple over next 20 years: study



> The number of Muslims in Canada is predicted to triple over the next 20 years, sparking a debate among moderate Muslim-Canadians about whether the country is ready to deal with the community’s more extremist members.
> 
> The current number of Muslims — 940,000 — comprises 2.8% of the Canadian population. A recent report from the Washington-based Pew Forum on Religion & Public Life said they will increase both in number and proportion of the country — 2.7 million, or 6.6% of the Canadian population, by 2030.


That's why I'm concerned. The last thing I want is for myself, my family & my fellow countrymen to have to deal with Muslim only zones, Shariah Law & the crime & rape culture currently running rampant in Europe.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> So, some people wonder why I question the wisdom of loading up our fair country (or any other country with Western values, for that matter) with refugees who follow Islam, bringing along all the despicable traits of that religion, from FGM, misogyny, sexism, repression, Shariah Law, rape culture, _et al._
> 
> Now, some of the article linked below are old & some of the numbers dated. However, they will give approximations good enough to debate with.
> 
> WATCH: British Muslims Gather in Show of Strength to Demand Caliphate
> 
> Shocking Video: Muslim Immigrants Ban Women from Entire Neighborhoods in France
> 
> A stunning read.


Didn't this kind of pro-white fear mongering come up last year? *Oh, yeah:*

France's 'No Go Muslim-Only' Zones Aren't What You Think They Are | The Huffington Post

Talk to me when you find something original.... and_ accurate._


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Patience, young Lochinvar. Soon enough...




It's like waiting for a virus for OS X.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

So, what's the thrust here? Are you saying that these two news reports are false?

What _real_ evidence do you have to refute them? And don't even bother linking to a HuffPo article as some sort of proof...

And, I guess the hundreds of sexual assaults & rapes that are being reported in Europe by refugees are just a figment of the imagination, as well.



CubaMark said:


> Didn't this kind of pro-white fear mongering come up last year?


----------



## FeXL

Everybody's a smart ass. Until their daughter or sister or wife gets raped. Is that what's it's going to take for you to fix your cranio-rectal inversion?



Freddie_Biff said:


> It's like waiting for a virus for OS X.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Everybody's a smart ass. Until their daughter or sister or wife gets raped. Is that what's it's going to take for you to fix your cranio-rectal inversion?


Funny how you lot are concerned for human beings when you want to provide some kind of support for your position (like the out-of-nowhere tearful concern for the mighty eagle that occasionally gets slapped by a windmill, when the environment is the last thing you appear to care about).

Do you have, y'know, *data* to show that the criminality of the refugee and/or immigrant population is any higher than that of the general population in a given state?

You do realize that there are bad folks everywhere, don't you? Or do you think that refugees/immigrants must somehow to be proven to be intellectually and morally superior to the populations that accept them in their midst?


----------



## FeXL

Ya know, CM, I read your responses to my posts & I'm amazed that, despite 12 years on these boards, over 10,000 posts, links, arguments, discussions, you still don't have a clew about me. Not a single one.

Go get yourself an eddication. Learn how to read some. Comprehend a little. Try something a with a bit more chew to it than underwater basket weaving. Then come back & tell me about my concern for the environment. Or anything else.



CubaMark said:


> Funny how you lot are concerned for human beings when you want to provide some kind of support for your position (like the out-of-nowhere tearful concern for the mighty eagle that occasionally gets slapped by a windmill, when the environment is the last thing you appear to care about).


How much do you want? Here's a start: The hundreds of sexual assaults in Europe last New Year's Eve committed by refugees.

Now, you present your data that shows there was an equal amount of sexual assaults committed by Europeans on the same night.

Or, maybe you think that all those people just made it up, too.



CubaMark said:


> Do you have, y'know, *data* to show that the criminality of the refugee and/or immigrant population is any higher than that of the general population in a given state?


First & foremost, I expect them to obey the law of the land & leave their own interpretations at home. Next and in no particular order: I expect them to learn the local language & customs. I expect them to integrate. I expect them to respect their host country & it's people. I expect them to get a job & not fall into the downward spiral of social security. I expect them to be honest & thankful. I expect their children to get an education and, if necessary, themselves.

That's a good start.

Too much to ask? Then stay the hell away. Things can't be as bad on your end as you claim.



CubaMark said:


> You do realize that there are bad folks everywhere, don't you? Or do you think that refugees/immigrants must somehow to be proven to be intellectually and morally superior to the populations that accept them in their midst?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> So, some people wonder why I question the wisdom of loading up our fair country (or any other country with Western values, for that matter) with refugees who follow Islam, bringing along all the despicable traits of that religion, from FGM, misogyny, sexism, repression, Shariah Law, rape culture, _et al._
> 
> 
> 
> Now, some of the article linked below are old & some of the numbers dated. However, they will give approximations good enough to debate with.
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: British Muslims Gather in Show of Strength to Demand Caliphate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking Video: Muslim Immigrants Ban Women from Entire Neighborhoods in France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A stunning read.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I got to looking for how many Muslims there are in France. Well, in 2013 there were 6.5 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got to thinking about how many Muslims there are in Canada. As it turns out, in 2014, there were about a million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading the paragraph in the above linked article, I got to thinking, just how fast is the population growing in real numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out, very fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Survey shows Muslim population is fastest growing religion in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of Muslims in Canada predicted to triple over next 20 years: study
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm concerned. The last thing I want is for myself, my family & my fellow countrymen to have to deal with Muslim only zones, Shariah Law & the crime & rape culture currently running rampant in Europe.



The problem is that you seem to paint all Muslims and all refugees with the same brush, claiming that every single one is potentially dangerous. Tell you what: every single person in the world is potentially dangerous, given enough provocation, but to treat people as guilty until proven innocent is racist and xenophobic. It's hateful. You should be a better human being than that. Show some compassion, for God's sake. The fact that some refugees are rapists does not make all refugees dangerous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Nope. Not even close. I have never once criticized Christian refugees. Know why? 'Cause they're not the ones running around killing, raping & fomenting terrorism.

Are all Muslims bad? Nope.

Tell me this, however: How do you tell the difference?



Freddie_Biff said:


> The problem is that you seem to paint all Muslims and all refugees with the same brush, claiming that every single one is potentially dangerous.


Islam isn't a race. Therefore, I cannot be accused of being racist. I've already debunked the xenophobe charge, months ago. Some of my best friends & acquaintances over the years have been from different cultures & countries.

Curious thing is, I haven't heard much in the news about the followers of Moroni committing many of these crimes. Nor the Lutherans. Nor the Baptists. Nor the Episcopalians. Nor the Jews, the Confucianists, Buddhists, Hindus or the Sikhs. For that matter the Zoroastrianists haven't been in the news much, either. Go figger.

However, every single day you can come across accurate news articles where the followers of Islam have killed, raped, terrorized, repressed, whatever.

As far as compassion is concerned, I have much compassion. For the victims of Islam...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Tell you what: every single person in the world is potentially dangerous, given enough provocation, but to treat people as guilty until proven innocent is racist and xenophobic. It's hateful. You should be a better human being than that. Show some compassion, for God's sake. The fact that some refugees are rapists does not make all refugees dangerous.


----------



## FeXL

Bet Vlad's not going to be letting them out on bail...

ISIS terrorists planning Christmas bomb attacks are arrested in Moscow and giant haul of machine guns and explosives are seized



> A terrorist group planning 'high profile' bomb attacks in Moscow over the festive season has been smashed by the FSB security service.
> 
> The attacks were being plotted on the orders of Islamic State group, according to the agency that Vladimir Putin once headed up.
> 
> Firearms, rounds of ammunition, self-made explosive devices, and a 'large quantity of substances for making powerful explosives' were seized.


----------



## FeXL

Ah! Some manufactured footage of the liars allegedly being attacked in Cologne last New Year's...

'No! You cannot touch me!': New footage from Cologne sex attacks reveals how women screamed at their attackers as police realised they are powerless to stop them



> Newly-released footage from the New Year's Eve sex attacks in Cologne show how powerless the vastly-outnumbered police were in handling the out-of-control crowd.
> 
> More than 500 women were assaulted and robbed by mobs of immigrant, mostly North African men in the German city during last year's New Year's Eve celebrations.
> 
> Harrowing cries of a girl shouting: 'No! You cannot touch me!', can be heard at the beginning of the new footage which was filmed by specially-trained police officials.


And, another liar!

Asylum seeker accused of sexually assaulting child 68 times calls attacks a 'love affair'



> The man, named only as Majed R, allegedly abused the 12-year-old 68 times over the course of multiple months in an asylum centre in Spandau, a borough of the German capital of Berlin.
> 
> Allegedly the 45-year-old from Iraq began his reign of terror in January 2016.
> 
> The young victim, who travelled with his mother and two siblings, is also believed to hail from Iraq.


That poor refugee! He probably just had one of those sexual emergency things. 68 times...

And another poor, misunderstood youth.

Christmas Market Targeted With Nail Bomb by Boy, 12: German Officials



> A 12-year-old boy tried to detonate a nail bomb at a Christmas market in Germany, authorities said.
> 
> The explosive device was found near the Town Hall in Ludwigshafen earlier this month.
> 
> *Hubert Stroeber, a spokesman for the local prosecutor's office, told NBC News that it would "turn down an investigation in the case" due to the fact the boy is aged under 14.*
> 
> However, Stroeber confirmed that Germany's Federal Prosecutor had been informed about the incident.
> 
> The suspect was born in Germany but is of Iraqi heritage.


Phew. Dodged that one. Now, would somebody give this well-meaning terrorist a hug? Please?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A nativity scene without Jews, Arabs, Africans or refugees.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> A nativity scene without Jews, Arabs, Africans or refugees.


So just what does removing fictional characters from a fictional scene have to do with anything?

Allow me to answer that.

*Phtttttttt!*


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> So just what does removing fictional characters from a fictional scene have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to answer that.
> 
> 
> 
> *Phtttttttt!*



Fictional? And you call yourself conservative? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

*Darn those Syrian refugees and their nefarious plans to contribute to Canada's economy and society! How dare they make the bigots look bad!* :lmao:

*Sweet success: How the Hadhads went from refugees to employers in 1 year*










A Syrian family in Antigonish, N.S., says they're financially independent now that they've reached their one-year anniversary in Canada.

In fact, the Hadhads are so successful they now employ 10 people at their small chocolate shop.

The Hadhads are arguably the best-known former refugees to land in Canada. Their story has evolved far beyond how any of them could have imagined. 

Even the journey to Nova Scotia was a big deal for them. The Hadhads had never been on a plane before.

* * *​
The transition wasn't always smooth. Tareq Hadhad was surprised to find out he wouldn't be able to enter medical school right away to complete his degree, which he had nearly finished before he was forced to flee Damascus.

The family was also forced to leave behind their 25-year-old daughter, Alaa, and her two children as part of the agreement to move to Canada.

The family was finally reunited in December, but when her mother, Shehenaz, was asked to reflect on her first year in the country, she described it as "sad" because of their separation.

Now, she says a weight has been lifted off her shoulders. "I want to now help my husband and make chocolate," she said.

The entire family flew to a conference in Toronto in November. While many Syrian families are relocating to larger centres to find work, they say they'll never leave Antigonish because for them, it represents a feeling of peace and safety.​
(CBC)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *Darn those Syrian refugees and their nefarious plans to contribute to Canada's economy and society! How dare they make the bigots look bad!* :lmao:
> 
> *Sweet success: How the Hadhads went from refugees to employers in 1 year*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Syrian family in Antigonish, N.S., says they're financially independent now that they've reached their one-year anniversary in Canada.
> 
> In fact, the Hadhads are so successful they now employ 10 people at their small chocolate shop.
> 
> The Hadhads are arguably the best-known former refugees to land in Canada. Their story has evolved far beyond how any of them could have imagined.
> 
> Even the journey to Nova Scotia was a big deal for them. The Hadhads had never been on a plane before.
> 
> * * *​
> The transition wasn't always smooth. Tareq Hadhad was surprised to find out he wouldn't be able to enter medical school right away to complete his degree, which he had nearly finished before he was forced to flee Damascus.
> 
> The family was also forced to leave behind their 25-year-old daughter, Alaa, and her two children as part of the agreement to move to Canada.
> 
> The family was finally reunited in December, but when her mother, Shehenaz, was asked to reflect on her first year in the country, she described it as "sad" because of their separation.
> 
> Now, she says a weight has been lifted off her shoulders. "I want to now help my husband and make chocolate," she said.
> 
> The entire family flew to a conference in Toronto in November. While many Syrian families are relocating to larger centres to find work, they say they'll never leave Antigonish because for them, it represents a feeling of peace and safety.​
> (CBC)


A true success story, Mark. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> *Darn those Syrian refugees and their nefarious plans to contribute to Canada's economy and society! How dare they make the bigots look bad!* :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sweet success: How the Hadhads went from refugees to employers in 1 year*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Syrian family in Antigonish, N.S., says they're financially independent now that they've reached their one-year anniversary in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the Hadhads are so successful they now employ 10 people at their small chocolate shop.
> 
> 
> 
> The Hadhads are arguably the best-known former refugees to land in Canada. Their story has evolved far beyond how any of them could have imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the journey to Nova Scotia was a big deal for them. The Hadhads had never been on a plane before.
> 
> 
> 
> * * *​
> 
> 
> The transition wasn't always smooth. Tareq Hadhad was surprised to find out he wouldn't be able to enter medical school right away to complete his degree, which he had nearly finished before he was forced to flee Damascus.
> 
> 
> 
> The family was also forced to leave behind their 25-year-old daughter, Alaa, and her two children as part of the agreement to move to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> The family was finally reunited in December, but when her mother, Shehenaz, was asked to reflect on her first year in the country, she described it as "sad" because of their separation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, she says a weight has been lifted off her shoulders. "I want to now help my husband and make chocolate," she said.
> 
> 
> 
> The entire family flew to a conference in Toronto in November. While many Syrian families are relocating to larger centres to find work, they say they'll never leave Antigonish because for them, it represents a feeling of peace and safety.​
> 
> 
> (CBC)



As uplifting as this story is, I imagine the alt-right cons around here will find a way to knock it. It's good to see new Canadians taking pride of their new country though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Here is another immigrant success story, though not strictly about refugees. However, there are a lot of visual minorities and this is one of my favorite CBC shows. Available for free on the CBC app. 

https://youtu.be/HIBbB6giJ7c


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

The Germans are learning the hard way that multicultural societies are dangerous and Canada had better take note. 

Angela Merkel Admits Bringing In Muslim Refugees Was A Big Fat Mistake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Here is another immigrant success story, though not strictly about refugees. However, there are a lot of visual minorities and this is one of my favorite CBC shows. Available for free on the CBC app.
> 
> https://youtu.be/HIBbB6giJ7c
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. It is a fine CBC show. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> The Germans are learning the hard way that multicultural societies are dangerous and Canada had better take note.


*Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship*
In 1971, Canada was the first country in the world to adopt multiculturalism as an official policy. By so doing, Canada affirmed the value and dignity of all Canadian citizens regardless of their racial or ethnic origins, their language, or their religious affiliation. The 1971 Multiculturalism Policy of Canada also confirmed the rights of Aboriginal peoples and the status of Canada’s two official languages.

Canadian multiculturalism is fundamental to our belief that all citizens are equal. Multiculturalism ensures that all citizens can keep their identities, can take pride in their ancestry and have a sense of belonging. Acceptance gives Canadians a feeling of security and self-confidence, making them more open to, and accepting of, diverse cultures. The Canadian experience has shown that multiculturalism encourages racial and ethnic harmony and cross-cultural understanding.

Mutual respect helps develop common attitudes. New Canadians, no less than other Canadians, respect the political and legal process, and want to address issues by legal and constitutional means.

Through multiculturalism, Canada recognizes the potential of all Canadians, encouraging them to integrate into their society and take an active part in its social, cultural, economic and political affairs.

All Canadians are guaranteed equality before the law and equality of opportunity regardless of their origins. Canada’s laws and policies recognize Canada’s diversity by race, cultural heritage, ethnicity, religion, ancestry and place of origin and guarantee to all men and women complete freedom of conscience, of thought, belief, opinion expression, association and peaceful assembly. All of these rights, our freedom and our dignity, are guaranteed through our Canadian citizenship, our Canadian Constitution, and our Charter of Rights and Freedoms.

Multiculturalism has led to higher rates of naturalization than ever before. With no pressure to assimilate and give up their culture, immigrants freely choose their new citizenship because they want to be Canadians. As Canadians, they share the basic values of democracy with all other Canadians who came before them. At the same time, Canadians are free to choose for themselves, without penalty, whether they want to identify with their specific group or not. Their individual rights are fully protected and they need not fear group pressures.

Our diversity is a national asset. Recent advances in technology have made international communications more important than ever. Canadians who speak many languages and understand many cultures make it easier for Canada to participate globally in areas of education, trade and diplomacy.

Our citizenship gives us equal rights and equal responsibilities. By taking an active part in our civic affairs, we affirm these rights and strengthen Canada’s democracy, ensuring that a multicultural, integrated and inclusive citizenship will be every Canadian’s inheritance.​(Government of Canada)​


----------



## SINC

Nice bit of government propaganda, but the further along it develops, the more issues I see developing, while living in it since the 1971 inception. It has changed Canada and some of it not for the better. I am a mild objector to the policy, but I have experienced people who are adamantly opposed to much of the experiment. Fears of an eventual muslim takeover by sheer numbers are a concern and fear to many I have spoken with about the subject. Are they wrong? There is too much doubt about the future to call them so.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

It is our descendants who may one day pay the price for our apathy.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


>






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> It is our descendants who may one day pay the price for our apathy.



So now you're in favour of doing something about global warming. Excellent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

And so it begins?

Canada: Woman Kidnapped and Sexually Attacked by Five Muslim Men - The Geller Report


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> And so it begins?


C'mon! Trust that far right, whacko Pamella Gellar? It was all a setup. Lies, I tell ya...


----------



## SINC

Friggin' nuts is what they are.

Trudeau’s Parliamentary Secretary urged offering asylum in Canada to 5 million Palestinians


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> And so it begins?
> 
> 
> 
> Canada: Woman Kidnapped and Sexually Attacked by Five Muslim Men - The Geller Report



An awful attack to be sure, but where exactly did it say the assailants were refugees? This IS the Refugee thread, you know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> An awful attack to be sure, but where exactly did it say the assailants were refugees? This IS the Refugee thread, you know.


And they ARE muslims, ya know.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> C'mon! Trust that far right, whacko Pamella Gellar? It was all a setup. Lies, I tell ya...


For credibility, one could cite the originating news sources (SaskNow, Saskatoon Star-Phoenix, Global News).

...citing any source other than Geller would also spare us having to be exposed to the ugly, racist, violent comments that follow the story on her site. One poster called for muslim men to just be shot on sight. Are you fellas comfortable that your views coincide so much with trash like that? XX)

It's much to early to presume anything, given the scant information provided to date. 

In any case - *it doesn't matter*. The predicted wave of muslim hordes raping and pillaging Canadian women from coast to coast has not emerged, and one (or more) isolated incidents won't make the case for those who oppose refugees and immigrants.

Until someone out there (and it sure as hell won't be hate monger Geller) does actual, y'know, *research* and shows that refugees / immigrants are committing crimes in a greater proportion than "red-blooded, god-fearin' Canadian Christians", all of this is just *noise and blather.*


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> And they ARE muslims, ya know.


From the news reports, they are "presumed" to be "middle eastern" (whatever the hell that means) from their physical description. No mention in any of the stories of notable accents, which one would think would contribute to the identification. 

And until you actually have suspects in custody, I'm not sure how you can justify saying that they ARE muslims, "ya know". 

They may very well turn out to be both. But they might also be neither. Howzabout y'all stop throwing your bigoted knives until there are some actual facts to be presented?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> And they ARE muslims, ya know.



Your point being? Not all Muslims are refugees and not all refugees are Muslims. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Point being one has to be wary of certain groups of people. Call it bigoted if you must to satisfy your own prog views. I call it remaining vigilant and noting which groups of people cause problems. That is compiled factual data to learn from, and nothing more.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Point being one has to be wary of certain groups of people. Call it bigoted if you must to satisfy your own prog views. I call it remaining vigilant and noting which groups of people cause problems. That is compiled factual data to learn from, and nothing more.


With all due respect, from one old news hound to another, identifying suspects as muslims and refugees with no greater description from the alleged victim than "middle eastern in appearance" would not win you a Pulitzer. It would (should) win you a one-way trip out of the newsroom to the pogie office.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> With all due respect, from one old news hound to another, identifying suspects as muslims and refugees with no greater description from the alleged victim than "middle eastern in appearance" would not win you a Pulitzer. It would (should) win you a one-way trip out of the newsroom to the pogie office.


That's akin to saying that reporters should never have identified Rosa Parks as black for example. Admittedly the editor fell down on the job allowing an assumption, but a description serves to inform other women in the community to be alert to the danger and from whom it comes.


----------



## FeXL

Did the facts of the story change en route to Geller's site?

No?

Then I guess it's credible, ain't it...



CubaMark said:


> For credibility, one could cite the originating news sources...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Did the facts of the story change en route to Geller's site?
> 
> No?
> 
> Then I guess it's credible, ain't it...


Well, actually, _*Yes*_, the facts did change.

Geller prefaces her citing of the SaskNow article with this line:

*"Canadians have much to thank Trudeau for:"*​
In that context, she is alleging much: that the perpetrators are muslims; refugees; Syrians; that the screening process was faulty, and Trudeau is personally to blame.

The news story itself, of course, includes none of that. Nothing even close.

And the perpetrators... *IF* they are found to be muslims and/or refugees and/or Syrians, may well have been admitted under the Harper government's time in office.

Y'all really have a habit of putting the bigot wagon before the horse, eh?

As I said: howzabout holding off on your prejudiced outbursts until there are actual _facts_ to inform the discussion?

XX)


----------



## FeXL

Well, fer what it's worth, I think yer puttin' a tremendous amount of personally biased interpretation into a 7 word statement. No Russkies?

Jes' sayin'.

'Sides, an allegation is somewhat short of an actual fact, except in Prog land...



CubaMark said:


> In that context, she is alleging much: that the perpetrators are muslims; refugees; Syrians; that the screening process was faulty, and Trudeau is personally to blame.


----------



## FeXL

Oh, so this thread is short on refugee stories. Lemmee help with that...

Europe reaping what it sowed with open borders policy for refugees

The Islamization of Germany in 2016

Refugee, 24, who raped a grandmother in park claimed she WANTED sex

Italy's heroes: The police officers who finally put a stop to Berlin attacker's escape across Europe

Friend of Berlin Christmas market murderer 'is a fellow ISIS sleeper heard trying to buy weapons and explosives on intercepted telephone taps'

Moroccan Official: Germany Was Informed About Tunisian Suspect Before the Attack

'He's more concerned about Facebook comments than catching a terrorist': German politician faces resignation calls after preventing police sharing image of Berlin truck killer

Report: Berlin attack suspect better connected to extremists than thought

Report: Islamic State General Flees to Europe with 400 Soldiers Disguised as Refugees

Bible reader stabbed by asylum seeker

France deploys 90,000 police and soldiers for New Year's

Thousands of extra police will be deployed around Britain on New Year's Eve amid heightened fears of a terrorist attack on a major UK city

ISIS Terror Attacks 2016 in Photos: 17 Countries Attacked & 1,422+ Killed by Islamic State This Year

Migrants who gang-raped boy avoid deportation to Afghanistan as it's 'TOO DANGEROUS' 

Safe shorts to STOP women joggers suffering SEX ATTACKS in Germany are sold out

When will it end? Rapes and violence continue in Germany in first week of 2017

Swedish school BANS lines from Christmas carol over fears it would OFFEND muslim migrants

Christmas BANNED from being mentioned on menu over fears it would offend Muslims

Media Guilty of Double Standard on Terror Attacks

‘It's hard for a refugee to get a girlfriend’ - Migrant accused of rapes defends actions

Illegal immigrant who savagely beat his daughter to DEATH for being ‘too Western’ deported

Belgium terror fears: Boy, 14, found with rucksack full of bombs marked 'Allah Akbar'

Rampaging Syrian migrants KICK BABY on bus, then attack paramedics trying to treat child

Jihadi dad who turned his young daughter into a suicide bomber and blew her up in a Damascus police station is dead

Sweden's shame: Filmmaker attacked in migrant no-go zone speaks out at 'liberal media'

Dutch town cancels Christmas celebrations for fear of Berlin-style jihad massacre

EXPOSED: Migrant camps are 'hotbed for terrorism’ says whistleblower in CHILLING REPORT

Revealed: 1,000-Man Mob Attack Police, Set Germany’s Oldest Church Alight on New Year’s Eve

FRANCE BURNING: Officials 'HIDE' arson stats as 1,000 cars set alight in sinister torching

CHAOS IN GERMANY: Migrant sex attacks and fireworks thrown at POLICE during NYE events

'You CANNOT defend your women' Experts' chilling theory behind Cologne sex attacks

More than 300 cases of migrant welfare fraud in ONE city 'scam taxpayers of £4.2million'

Austria calls for would-be migrants to be stopped from setting foot in Europe until they have formally applied for asylum

Syrian refugee 'brutally killed by gang of migrants in savage attack in Germany'

Migrants claiming asylum in Germany have been taking HOLIDAYS in the countries they are 'fleeing' - paid for with benefits cash, report finds

At least four women 'are sexually assaulted by immigrant men during a rampage at a party in Germany' in a chilling echo of the New Year's Eve attacks

Migrant 'in rape attempt' on 12-year-old girl at refugee camp in Bicske, Hungary

Why was migrant rapist only jailed for two years? Fury at soft sentence for toddler attack

Austria Introduces Migrant Curfew To Prevent Sex Attacks

Nearly 200 sexual offences have been carried out on migrants by fellow refugees in asylum centres in just one German state alone in six months, politician reveals

Asylum Seeker Masturbated In Middle Of Street Because He Could Not Afford Prostitutes

A Bloody Day of Muslim Refugee Terror

Syrian man ‘threw children out of window because his wife demanded same rights as Germans'

Migrant In Court For Violent Rape: ‘I Came to Austria to F*ck the Women’

Germany's Migrant Rape Crisis: Where is the Public Outrage?

Syrian boys BANNED from swimming pool after girls as young as NINE sexually assaulted

'Helpless and Hopeless' Merkel Dismisses Islamization, Suggests Playing a Flute

‘Living here doesn't make you one of us’ Danish Queen tells Muslims to adopt West's values

Man arrested after attempted hospital sex attack

Afghan migrant who admired Hitler in court for abusing girlfriend with iron bar

EXCLUSIVE: Close to 80 per cent of asylum seekers in UK are MEN, says refugee charity

‘We’re Somalis, We Don’t Pay’: Migrants Smash Bistro with Iron Bars

40 Per Cent of Islamic Radicals In Austria Recently Arrived as ‘Refugees’ 

Arabic Translator: Muslim Migrants Secretly Hate Christians, Seek to Outbreed Them

Grandmother, 72, who was raped by a 17-year-old asylum seeker after helping him out of a canal has 'lost the will to live'

180 rapes, assaults and robberies by migrants in just ONE German city

A Month of Islam and Multiculturalism in Germany: October 2016
Child Marriage, No-go Zones, Gang Rapes

Syrian-born political scientist says migrants see German women as ‘fair game’ to be raped

Half of adult Syrian refugees unemployed 1 year later: Liberals

MERKEL'S SHAME: Map reveals shocking extent of migrant sex attacks on women and children

Iraqi asylum seeker is arrested for sexually assaulting students in Germany just days after Afghan migrant was accused of raping and drowning EU official's daughter

German student Maria Ladenburger was raped, murdered by Muslim Migrant

Undercover Report: Islamic Radicalism Rife in ‘Hotbed of Terror’ Asylum Homes

Afghan asylum seeker, 22, 'rapes four-year-old boy in toilet cubicle at German migrant centre'

Related:

Woman, 30, is beheaded in Afghanistan for entering a city to go shopping without her husband 

'I knew they would stone me to death or sell me': British sex slave held captive and raped nightly for 13 years reveals she finally escaped when they planned to take her to Pakistan




Freddie_Biff said:


> This IS the Refugee thread, you know.


----------



## FeXL

Further related, as I just discovered that a 15,000 character post is the limit:

Sharia law could see women jailed for DANCING as Saudi morality police find viral video

Furious Tesco shopper is ordered to 'go and join another queue' by Muslim cashier who refused to sell him a bottle of wine because it was 'against her religion'

Girl, 12, who was 'plied with cannabis and alcohol then raped by two brothers did not know who the father was when she gave birth'

Peugeot car plant closed as Muslim workers took 'too many prayer breaks', claims official

Tennessee: Muslim Students Association (MSA) call for “a new Hitler” to “wipe out the Jews”

Girl aged TEN is used as a suicide bomber to target food stall in Nigerian city in attack that left one person seriously injured

Boko Haram is teaching children as young as 13 how to rape hostages as Nigerian jihadists turn to boy soldiers to boost their numbers

Hero police officer shoots dead two ISIS terrorists wearing explosive belts in a dramatic gunfight captured on camera in the Saudi Arabian capital

Newlywed Pakistani man, 27, raped a 12-year-old schoolgirl less than six months after he arrived in Britain claiming the 'devil got to him'

Report: 'British Muslim Male 170 Times More Likely to Be Part of a Sex Grooming Gang Than a Non-Muslim'

Canadian Imam: “Islam and democracy are contradictory, absolutely incompatible”

ISIS jihadis REWARDED with Christian sex slaves for informing terror cult about defectors

Three Arabic speakers 'Google Translated chat-up lines then took selfies with 14-year-old girls before sexually assaulting them in a park' 

Brother is tortured and forced to listen to his sister, 17, being gang-raped after being kidnapped by Pakistani Muslim gang and refusing to convert from Christianity

"Christian Girls are only Meant for One Thing, the Pleasure of Muslim Men"

Muslim father rapes his daughter as punishment because she had become 'too Westernised' living in Norway

Islamist girls' school which taught that gay people could be killed and men could beat women faces closure two years after pupil exposed its sharia-style regime

Halal-slaughtered animals are 'dying in agony' because of 'Muslim ignorance' over pre-slaughter stunning, say experts

Fury as German primary school ‘forces’ children to chant ‘Allahu Akbar’ in Muslim prayer

British sharia court 'protects wife-beating suspects by sabotaging criminal proceedings against them' women's rights group claims

Three members of a Somali sex gang who groomed, raped and subjected vulnerable British schoolgirls as young as 14 to 'violent and horrible' abuse are jailed for 32 years

'Pre-pubescent girls can be taken': ISIS publish guide on how to own a sex slave as the terror group uses an app to sell women and girls as young as 12

20 Islamist infiltrators exposed in German army – reports

Russia orders inquiry into claims of FGM in Dagestan

UK IT consultant facing jail in Dubai for 'extra-marital sex' after she was 'raped by two Britons' says 'it is petrifying being out here alone' as she fights to clear her name

Council of Europe Recommends British Press NOT Report when Terrorists are Muslims

Anger as less than A THIRD of Muslim nations sign up to coalition against ISIS

Ontario Imam: “Islam defines that puberty is the age of consent for marriage”

Canadian Imam prays to Allah to increase wildfires’ flames, burn Israel

‘Their phones play Allahu Akbar’ Muslim boys 'enforce Sharia law... on the PLAYGROUND'

Women say Muslim-majority areas in French suburbs are now NO-GO areas for females where they are banned from mixing with men and must dress conservatively

FRANCE’S NO GO ZONES: Women fight back after being BANNED from streets by Muslim men

Anger as Santa Claus BANNED from primary schools to 'protect France's secular values’

A Complete List of Radical Islamic Terror Attacks on U.S. Soil Under Obama

Now they are turning children into bombs! Girl, seven, walks into a Syrian police station to ask to use the bathroom and is blown up when handlers detonate her suicide vest by remote control

WATCH: Second Major London Pro-Caliphate Protest In Three Days

Muslims Demand Polygamy In Response To Same Sex Unions

Accused Twin Falls Muslim Was Used by Media as Example Two Months Ago

EXCLUSIVE: 5-Year-Old Victim’s Father Saw Video of Twin Falls Refugee Rape


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Oh, so this thread is short on refugee stories. Lemmee help with that...blah blah blah copy and paste blah blah blah



Got any Canadian stories yet? A year ago, it was "just you wait." Well, we're still waiting....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> That's akin to saying that reporters should never have identified Rosa Parks as black for example.


*It's not like that at all.* Rosa Park's identity as a black woman was quite obviously known.

The Saskatoon case has no suspects in custody, and only a vague description of the alleged assailants.



SINC said:


> Admittedly the editor fell down on the job allowing an assumption, but a description serves to inform other women in the community to be alert to the danger and from whom it comes.


None of the three reports I cited yesterday (and none of those currently running in other news outlets including CTV and CBC) have identified the suspects as muslims.


----------



## FeXL

My arithmetically challenged little friend:

Trying to explain this in terms you'd understand has become a momentous challenge. It's almost like you're intentionally being obtuse. :yikes: I know, eh?

You've illustrated time & again you ain't no mathematician & you believe in the boogey-man of AGW so you ain't no scientist. Thus logic & reason are out of the question. You appear to have at least something on the ball regarding the English language & perhaps, just maybe, some knowledge of the written word. You claim to be a musician of some sort but then, so did the antagonistic, clueless Prog whose shoes you seem determined to fill.

Next, I don't need to know personally (as in, next door neighbour) anyone who has been raped, tortured or killed by some Muslim in order to understand that Islamic values & Western values are _irreconcilable_. I don't care how many cute little "success" stories you guys post. While they may be wonderful in & of themselves, they are entirely overshadowed by the negatives. Completely. In case you missed the examples, peruse the top two posts on this page. It's happening the world over, on every continent save Antarctica. If it has not yet happened in Canada, it is only a matter of time. A day, a week, a month, whenever. When (not if) it does happen, it will be too soon.

Having said thus, let me put this into terms that you may have a slim, although doubtful, hope of understanding:

"...you don't need a weatherman to know which way the wind blows..."

Verstehen Sie? Rozumiju? Comprenez-vous? Capisce? 



Freddie_Biff said:


> Got any Canadian stories yet?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> More condescension with a tiny backhanded compliment thrown in for good measure blah blah blah predictable avoidance of the question blah blah blah



So STILL no Canadian examples, eh? That's what I thought. When you finally find one, then perhaps we can talk about just how dangerous those Syrian immigrants are that that damn Hairdo Trudeau is letting in by the tens of thousands putting us all at risk. 

Meanwhile, I'll keep visiting and having good conversations with my Muslim Canadian friends, whom I have no fear of whatsoever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Murders. Muslims. At least some are immigrants. Canada.

We don't even have to wait for all the sainted refugees. It's happening right now. There are none so blind...

Can't _wait_ to see how you spin this. Commence twisting in 3, 2...

A Muslim Murder Spree in Canada’s Capital



> The last two murders were of *Somali Muslim* sisters Asma and Nasiba. Their murderer was their brother, Musab A-Noor.





> At January’s end, Marwan Arab, Ottawa’s second homicide victim, was shot, along with his cousin. Both men were members of the Algonquin *Muslim* Students Association. One of the Arab cousins allegedly had links to a terror suspect. The shooting led to more arrests of *Muslims* for plotting another attack.





> Of the first seven murders in Ottawa [in 2016], six involved *Muslims* as victims or perpetrators and one is ambiguous. Almost half of the total murders in Ottawa last year involved *Muslims*. The same had also been true for the previous year.





Freddie_Biff said:


> So STILL no Canadian examples, eh? That's what I thought. When you finally find one, then perhaps we can talk about just how dangerous those Syrian immigrants are that that damn Hairdo Trudeau is letting in by the tens of thousands putting us all at risk.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Murders. Muslims. At least some are immigrants. Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't even have to wait for all the sainted refugees. It's happening right now. There are none so blind...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't _wait_ to see how you spin this. Commence twisting in 3, 2...
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim Murder Spree in Canada’s Capital



You were bitching about all those Syrian refugees Trudeau let in, and all of the violence that would ensue as a result. Nothing yet. At all. Spin it any way you want, there's nothing but crickets. Sure there are immigrants who have murdered and there are Muslims who have murdered and even Muslim immigrants who have murdered in places other than Canada. No question. Just as there are murderers in every other ethnic group in the world. But no Syrian refugee problems in Canada yet.

Don't feel bad. It's okay to be wrong sometimes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

...and let's be clear: the fear mongers in here were warning of _terrorists_ being let in willy-nilly. "Plain old" murders and other violent crimes need to be viewed in the proper context: are there proportionately more violent acts being committed by refugees or immigrants than in the general population?

If not, then shut yer pie holes. If there *are* (based on actual data, not anecdotes from bigots and the unreasonably fearful), then we can talk about potential impacts on immigration policies / integration procedures.


----------



## FeXL

Spin, spin, spin.

Wrong.

Go to the first two posts at the top of this page, click on any one of the over 100 links noted. Read the article. Then come back here & tell me what the story is about. Hint: it has something to do with the bolded words in my OP.



Freddie_Biff said:


> You were bitching about all those Syrian refugees Trudeau let in, and all of the violence that would ensue as a result.


Spin, spin, spin.

Muslims. Murder. Honour killings. Sexual assault. Rape. Terrorism. Canada.

Islam. 

Period.

It's here already, me boyos. Adding fuel to the fire will only make it worse.

Deny away...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Spin it any way you want, there's nothing but crickets.


Spin, spin, spin.

Coming from the headmaster of wrong on these boards, I'll heed your advice & let you know when I get there.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Don't feel bad. It's okay to be wrong sometimes.


----------



## FeXL

Wrong. 

While I can't speak for anyone else I've been concerned with not only terrorism, but the entire plethora of deviancy: misogyny, FGM, women's rights, body coverings (in whatever form), child marriages, polygamy, rape, torture, murder, sharia law, to name a few.

I've posted on every topic from that list at one point or another on these boards.

Once again you illustrate that you are unable to comprehend what you read. If you read at all...



CubaMark said:


> ...and let's be clear: the fear mongers in here were warning of _terrorists_ being let in willy-nilly.


Read the article & find out, The answer is there. 

Just in case you are feeling lazy or recalcitrant or just bloody lazy, here's the money quote:



> Of the first seven murders in Ottawa, six involved Muslims as victims or perpetrators and one is ambiguous. Almost half of the total murders in Ottawa last year involved Muslims. The same had also been true for the previous year.


66,000 Muslims in a city of under a million.

I know you Progs are arithmetically challenged so let me help you with that: (66,000/1,000,000)=0.066, x100=6.6%.

Less than 7% of the population committing nearly 50% of the murders. Does that sound proportional to you? 

Do ya think that maybe, just perhaps, that wunnerful immigration policy needs to be re-examined? Don't bother. It's a rhetorical question...



CubaMark said:


> "Plain old" murders and other violent crimes need to be viewed in the proper context: are there proportionately more violent acts being committed by refugees or immigrants than in the general population?


Well, it is so, so shut _your_ pie hole, asshole. Learn how to read & comprehend. Tired of holding your hand & walking you through these things because you refuse to actually pay attention.

Some journalist you would have made...



CubaMark said:


> If not, then shut yer pie holes.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Well, it is so, so shut _your_ pie hole, asshole. Learn how to read & comprehend. Tired of holding your hand & walking you through these things because you refuse to actually pay attention.


You are a thoroughly unpleasant creature, you know that?


XX)


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Blah blah blah spin spin spin blah blah blah



Yup. Still nothing on Syrian refugees in Canada. Admit it. As much as you're praying for it to happen, it just. Hasn't. Happened. Yet. Quote a thousand articles if you'd like. Still doesn't make it true.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> You are a thoroughly unpleasant creature, you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XX)



Doesn't much matter if he knows that, my friend. Everyone else knows that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Wah.

To thoroughly unpleasant people? Damn straight. Consider yourself among the counted.

Want change? Like I told the other Prog on these boards who doesn't care for his just desserts: Initiate it. Mr. Pie Hole...



CubaMark said:


> You are a thoroughly unpleasant creature, you know that?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Wah.
> 
> 
> 
> To thoroughly unpleasant people? Damn straight. Consider yourself among the counted.
> 
> 
> 
> Want change? Like I told the other Prog on these boards who doesn't care for his just desserts: Initiate it. Mr. Pie Hole...




Don't sweat it, Mark. He's. Got. Nuttin'.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

You're right. Absolutely nuttin'. Save nearly 50% of Ottawa's murders over the last two years have been committed by a group that represents <7% of the population. And, that the murder rate has more than doubled in the last two years. Muslims. Islam. So much for that religion of peace. 

But it's OK. Hasn't happened to anybody you know yet.

You two make a great couple. Definitely deserving of each other...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Don't sweat it, Mark. He's. Got. Nuttin'.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> You're right. Absolutely nuttin'. Save nearly 50% of Ottawa's murders over the last two years have been committed by a group that represents <7% of the population. And, that the murder rate has more than doubled in the last two years. Muslims. Islam. So much for that religion of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's OK. Hasn't happened to anybody you know yet.
> 
> 
> 
> You two make a great couple. Definitely deserving of each other...



None. By. Syrian. Refugees. To. Canada. 

Correct? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Wonder how much of this is going on in our own fair country? And elsewhere. Can't disturb the narrative, now...

South Dakota: Newspaper failed to report, then hid sex offender’s identity as Somali ‘refugee’



> A South Dakota newspaper that failed to report on the case of a Somali man convicted of trying to molest a severely handicapped woman, changed gears Wednesday after being outed by WND and decided to publish a story about the crime.
> 
> The story ran on page three of the Aberdeen American News under the headline “Sentencing later this month for a man convicted of attempted sexual contact.”
> 
> But the newspaper left out an important detail.
> 
> The convicted sex criminal, 39-year-old Liban Mohamed, was a recently arrived refugee brought to the state from Somalia at the invitation of the U.S. government. He had been in the country only about a week and in Aberdeen only one day when he wandered up to a group home and tried to molest a 31-year-old mentally handicapped woman who was sitting outside the facility.


----------



## FeXL

Well, it's a start.

Sharp drop in migrant arrivals in Germany



> Some 280,000 migrants arrived in Germany last year, a stark reversal in numbers after the country received nearly 890,000 refugees during the 2015 migration crisis, according to year-end government figures released on Wednesday.


More:



> The year-end numbers are likely to bring a sigh of relief to Chancellor Angela Merkel, who faces an election in September at a time when migration and security are the top of the national agenda.


Too late. Angela is toast.


----------



## FeXL

Further to the question of "Just how much of an increase in crime & sexual assaults do Islamist refugees and immigrants bring along with them?", here is an excellent article on Sweden's brush with multiculturalism.

Sweden: Rape Capital of the West

So, let's start with:



> Forty years after the Swedish parliament unanimously decided to change the formerly homogenous Sweden into a multicultural country, *violent crime has increased by 300% and rapes by 1,472%. Sweden is now number two on the list of rape countries, surpassed only by Lesotho in Southern Africa.*


OK, two questions then:



> 1. Is there a correspondence between the incidence of rape and the number of people with a foreign background in Sweden?
> 2. Is there a correspondence between the incidence of rape and some specific group of immigrants in Sweden?


And?



> The answer to both questions was an unequivocal Yes. Twenty-one research reports from the 1960s until today are unanimous in their conclusions: Whether or not they measured by the number of convicted rapists or men suspected of rape, men of foreign extraction were represented far more than Swedes. And this greater representation of persons with a foreign background keeps increasing:
> 
> * 1960-1970s – 1.2 to 2.6 times as often as Swedes
> * 1980s – 2.1 to 4.7 times as often as Swedes
> * 1990s – 2.1 to 8.1 times as often as Swedes
> * 2000s – 2.1 to 19.5 times as often as Swedes
> 
> *Even when adjusted for variables such as age, sex, class and place of residence, the huge discrepancy between immigrants and Swedes remains.*


Further:



> A 1996 report by the Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention reached the conclusion that *immigrants from North Africa (Algeria, Libya, Morocco and Tunisia) were 23 times as likely to commit rape* as Swedish men. The figures for men from Iraq, Bulgaria and Romania were, respectively, 20, 18 and 18. Men from the rest of Africa were 16 times more prone to commit rape; and men from Iran, Peru, Ecuador and Bolivia, 10 times as prone as Swedish men.


Asked, answered.

However, just in case you need more facts: 

Official Data: Sexual Assault Jumps by 70 Per Cent in Sweden



> The number of Swedes claiming to have been sexually assaulted has risen by 70 per cent in two years, with more than 13 per cent of women reporting to be too fearful to go out in the evening.
> 
> In 2014, just 1 per cent of Swedes said they had been sexually attacked, jumping to 1.7 per cent of the population in 2015 – equivalent to about 129,000 people.
> 
> In 2013, 1.3 per cent of Swedes said they were victims, and before that, between 2005 and 2012, the level of reported sexual crimes had remained relatively stable, hovering around the 1 per cent risk mark for seven years.


(Older link):

Sweden’s ugly immigration problem



> Sweden takes in more refugees per capita than any other European country, and immigrants – mainly from the Middle East and Africa – now make up about 16 per cent of the population.


More:



> “*There has been a lack of integration among non-European refugees*,” he told me. Forty-eight per cent of immigrants of working age don’t work, he said. Even after 15 years in Sweden, their employment rates reach only about 60 per cent. Sweden has the biggest employment gap in Europe between natives and non-natives.
> 
> In Sweden, where equality is revered, inequality is now entrenched. *Forty-two per cent of the long-term unemployed are immigrants, Mr. Sanandaji said. Fifty-eight per cent of welfare payments go to immigrants. Forty-five per cent of children with low test scores are immigrants. Immigrants on average earn less than 40 per cent of Swedes. The majority of people charged with murder, rape and robbery are either first- or second-generation immigrants.*


(another older link):

Sweden Opened Its Doors To Muslim Immigration, Today It’s The Rape Capital Of The West. Japan Didn’t.

In sum:



> What is happening in Sweden and, paradoxically, not happening in Japan, should be of serious concern to the rest of Europe and the U.S. Both Sweden and Japan are living examples of “the canary in the coalmine” approach to Muslim immigration and its subsequent impact on a host nation’s culture.
> 
> *In taking on the Muslim immigration problem, Western democracies need fully comprehend why the canary in Sweden is dying while the one in Japan is not.*


All bold mine.

And some wonder why others question the sanity of Muslim immigration. Personally, the potential damage is not worth the risk. Not to me or mine...


----------



## FeXL

German Police: 13 Migrant Sex Crimes in Two Days



> A shocking total of 13 migrant sex attacks were reported by authorities in only two days in Germany this week.


More:



> The 13 sex attacks newly reported by authorities on Monday and Tuesday *brings the total to 37 report migrant sex crimes since the beginning of the year* — representing a rate of over three sex crimes per day committed by migrants in Germany alone.


My bold.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

And again, how many cases in Canada so far? 

<crickets>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor

Freddie_Biff said:


> And again, how many cases in Canada so far?
> 
> <crickets>
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not being reported and covered up
Syrian Refugees and Rape? | TSEC Network


----------



## Freddie_Biff

macintosh doctor said:


> not being reported and covered up
> 
> Syrian Refugees and Rape? | TSEC Network



The TSEC Network? First I've heard of them. They also ask a question, not provide any examples. Not much to see here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

macintosh doctor said:


> not being reported and covered up


Exactly. The press corpse, politicians & Progs (but I repeat myself) will twist themselves inside out covering up refugee crimes in order to maintain the narrative. Only will independent investigators bring any refugee crimes to light.

I have no doubt that such crimes have already occurred in Canada. A background omission here, a name change there and...presto-chango! The narrative remains unharmed.

Recall how quickly the schools issue on the east coast died off? Curious, idn't it?

I trust none of the bastards...


----------



## FeXL

Well. In that case...write 'em off! Freddie's never heard of them!!!



Freddie_Biff said:


> The TSEC Network? First I've heard of them.


Funny that. All investigations begin with a question... 

And, _au contraire_, they did provide examples of inconsistencies in stories.



Freddie_Biff said:


> They also ask a question, not provide any examples.


Not to anyone in denial...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Not much to see here.


----------



## FeXL

I know, I know. That's only two cases of Syrian refugee sexual assaults on Canadians. And, it's down on the east coast. It's not like it's anyone we actually know. 'Sides...THE REBEL!!!!

Student sexually assaulted by migrant classmate, mother says



> A mother from Fredericton, New Brunswick told The Rebel Media that her 14-year-old daughter was sexually harassed during her first high school dance.
> 
> She said that two Syrian boys tried to touch her daughter and one of them made unwelcomed advances by coming behind her, touching her breasts before forcing his hand down her pants inside her underwear. Friends of her daughter were witness to the assault and one of her them pulled her away.


Related:

Toronto Muslim defends pedophilia, the murder of infidels



> In this heated discussion on a downtown Toronto street, a Christian surrounded by a group of Muslims is told that nine is the right age for a girl to have sex, and that those who oppose Islam should be killed.


The mindset is here. The people are here. Ain't much of a stretch to connect the dots...


----------



## FeXL

(thx for the tip  )

Further to the above:

EXCLUSIVE: Syrian Refugee School Sex Assault



> A fourteen-year-old Canadian girl has been sexually assaulted by a Syrian migrant.


More:



> Through emails and a recorded phone interview, the Fredricton mother told me that, at first, Fredricton High School belittled reports of the sex assault against her daughter, and was *told to consider things from the Syrian migrant’s perspective — to consider how western girls’ clothing has the potential to create cultural tension.*
> 
> The girl’s mother informed me that the the police were aware of the sex assault and that she had hoped to press charges; however, following a questionable interaction between the young girl and one detective, there is now no sign that charges will be pressed.


Links' bold.

God help the person who tells me the reason my child was sexually assaulted was because of how she dressed...

Related 1:

Syrian Refugees Sexually Assault 14 Year Old Girl In School In New Brunswick, Canada. Mainstream Media Refusing To Report.



> *And the Canadian media is completely silent.
> 
> Not a word from state funded CBC or any other mainstream Canadian media outlet.*


M'bold.

Exactly how I predicted this would be played out. Exactly. How f'ing sad...

Related 2:

Report: Syrian Refugee Enrolled In Canadian High School Sexually Assaulted 14-Year-Old Girl



> *Robyn Allen, the school’s vice principal, admitted in an email to school employees that, “We’ve had a few incidents of inappropriate touching/sexual assault” with the foreign students and noted that working with a translator “helped us a lot in the spring.”*


More:



> *Another vice-principal, Elaine Kilfillen, worried that the alleged attacker “will become a target in our student population once the rumor mill gets going.”*


M'bold.

There's an easy solution to quell a rumour. It's a simple but revolutionary act called telling the truth...

Related 3:

Syrian Refugee Student Molests Young Girl, School Replies With 5 SICK Words



> *Unbelievably, the attacker was only suspended from school for a week and is back in class with his victim. The teen girl, however, is forced to undergo therapy in order to cope with the assault, the girl’s mother confirmed. Adding to the injustice, the girl’s mother said that she has demanded charges against the migrant, but after speaking with the police, she doesn’t expect them to be pressed.*


M'bold.

Fukc you, Freddie. And the hat you're wearing & the horse you rode in on. And everybody else on these boards who, tacitly or not, refuses to acknowledge _and_ decry the threat Islam presents to the civilized world.


----------



## FeXL

C'mon, Freddie.

Things pretty quiet in central Alberta. Five days that first post has been up. It must be killing you to see it go unchallenged. Not a Prog in the house wants to touch it with a ten foot pole. After all, it's <spit> The Rebel. 'Sides, MotherCorpse hasn't breathed a word. Lies, obviously. All of it...

Show us how low you can go. Come to the defence of the sexual assaulters. Call the parents liars. Contact your colleague, Robyn Allen, & plead with her. She must be mistaken. There's no possible way this could ever happen in Canada. Our Syrian refugees are better than that.

I dare you...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> C'mon, Freddie.
> 
> 
> 
> Things pretty quiet in central Alberta. Five days that first post has been up. It must be killing you to see it go unchallenged. Not a Prog in the house wants to touch it with a ten foot pole. After all, it's <spit> The Rebel. 'Sides, MotherCorpse hasn't breathed a word. Lies, obviously. All of it...
> 
> 
> 
> Show us how low you can go. Come to the defence of the sexual assaulters. Call the parents liars. Contact your colleague, Robyn Allen, & plead with her. She must be mistaken. There's no possible way this could ever happen in Canada. Our Syrian refugees are better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you...



Perhaps things don't get reported in ANY OTHER rag than the Rebel Media because they DIDN'T HAPPEN. Buy a fukcing clue, FeXL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

You know, it's odd that Robyn Allen, the vice principal at Fredericton High School quoted in all three of FeXL's articles which use the same Rebel Media as a source, does not appear on the school's website staff directory. There is a Robyn Albany, but surely that can not be the person the Rebel Media quoted when they obtained their FOIP request to read e-mail issued only a few days ago (pretty fast turn around). No, surely the Rebel Media could not have made such an obvious mistake in their fact checking. Will the real Robyn Allen please stand up? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Funny, I don't see any Robyn _Albany_ on that list either.

However, I do see a Robyn Allaby. While I do not presume to know if there was a spelling mistake or not, the other vice-principal, Elaine Kilfillen, mentioned in the articles is, indeed, on the staff list.

Weak sauce, even for you. Care to try again?



Freddie_Biff said:


> You know, it's odd that Robyn Allen, the vice principal at Fredericton High School quoted in all three of FeXL's articles which use the same Rebel Media as a source, does not appear on the school's website staff directory. There is a Robyn Albany...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Funny, I don't see any Robyn _Albany_ on that list either.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I do see a Robyn Allaby. While I do not presume to know if there was a spelling mistake or not, the other vice-principal, Elaine Kilfillen, mentioned in the articles is, indeed, on the staff list.
> 
> 
> 
> Weak sauce, even for you. Care to try again?



My autocorrect does not equal your complete lack of fact checking. Robyn Allen, the article says quite clearly. Perhaps you should phone the school to verify the details if you're so sure this is true. The phone number is also on the web site. Or perhaps it would be better to accept that your beloved Rebel Media just makes ****e up. Effing conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Where exactly is Elaine Kilfillen on the link you provided?


----------



## FeXL

Hmmm... Guess it doesn't carry the exact URL. Sorry. 

Go to page 10, click on Fredericton High School.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Where exactly is Elaine Kilfillen on the link you provided?


----------



## FeXL

As if you'd take my word for it.

Perhaps _you_ could phone the school & prove God, The Rebel & everybody else wrong...





Freddie_Biff said:


> Perhaps you should phone the school to verify the details if you're so sure this is true.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> As if you'd take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps _you_ could phone the school & prove God, The Rebel & everybody else wrong...



I believe the onus of proof is on the one who makes the allegation. Three sites that all reference the same alt-right source doth not a proof make.


----------



## FeXL

Done & done.

Now, you come along with _evidence_ that both contradicts what I've posted _and_ supports _your_ allegation.

Waiting for your _evidence_. Don't care about your opinion...



Freddie_Biff said:


> I believe the onus of proof is on the one who makes the allegation.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Done & done.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you come along with _evidence_ that both contradicts what I've posted _and_ supports _your_ allegation.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for your _evidence_. Don't care about your opinion...



You have proved nothing. You've only quoted from the same questionable source three times. There is nothing to corroborate this fantasy of yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

You have "proved" less, save your denial, which is running on eleven.



Freddie_Biff said:


> You have proved nothing


I posted links to 3 separate articles because they all noted something the others had not. Pay attention. Read. Learn. It'll not only make you a better Prog, but a better person & teacher.



Freddie_Biff said:


> You've only quoted from the same questionable source three times.


Some fantasy. Sexual assault. Rape. Murder. You are sick. Get help...



Freddie_Biff said:


> There is nothing to corroborate this fantasy of yours.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> You have "proved" less, save your denial, which is running on eleven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted links to 3 separate articles because they all noted something the others had not. Pay attention. Read. Learn. It'll not only make you a better Prog, but a better person & teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some fantasy. Sexual assault. Rape. Murder. You are sick. Get help...




And you are a conspiracy theorist. Better stock up on aluminum foil. You're going to need it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Yep. It's not happening anywhere else. Why would it happen here?

'Sides, only the best conspiracy theories include names which can be researched, places of employ, phone numbers, FOIP materials, etc.

Get a grip...



Freddie_Biff said:


> And you are a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Yep. It's not happening anywhere else. Why would it happen here?
> 
> 
> 
> 'Sides, only the best conspiracy theories include names which can be researched, places of employ, phone numbers, FOIP materials, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a grip...



I never said it's not happening anywhere else. And the only evidence of ANY abuse in Canada is suspect at best. You're going to have to do better than that FeXL.


----------



## CubaMark

Ultimately this is a silly game to play with FeXL. Statistically speaking, and because refugees are humans too, there will be cases of criminality and/or anti-social behaviour among the refugee / immigrant population (just as there is in the "normal" Canadian population). Refugees are not Saints. They're just folks.... folks who have been through the wringer, forced from their homes (in not a few cases, because of the same bombs dropped by the Canadian military under service to NATO and U.S. imperial wars) and in desperate need of protection. That's what a refugee is. And under international conventions signed by the Canadian government, Canada has an obligation to accept and protect these people.

On the day when a refugee commits a crime, it is not a victory for FeXL and his bigoted rejection of the refugee process. He may take it as some kind of perverse vindication of his prejudices, but it will be nothing more than a predictable social fact, that humans are flawed beings. If anything, it's a surprise that more anti-social behaviour hasn't been encountered among the refugee population, given the mental and emotional damage to which they have been exposed.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> Ultimately this is a silly game to play with FeXL. Statistically speaking, and because refugees are humans too, there will be cases of criminality and/or anti-social behaviour among the refugee / immigrant population (just as there is in the "normal" Canadian population). Refugees are not Saints. They're just folks.... folks who have been through the wringer, forced from their homes (in not a few cases, because of the same bombs dropped by the Canadian military under service to NATO and U.S. imperial wars) and in desperate need of protection. That's what a refugee is. And under international conventions signed by the Canadian government, Canada has an obligation to accept and protect these people.
> 
> 
> 
> On the day when a refugee commits a crime, it is not a victory for FeXL and his bigoted rejection of the refugee process. He may take it as some kind of perverse vindication of his prejudices, but it will be nothing more than a predictable social fact, that humans are flawed beings. If anything, it's a surprise that more anti-social behaviour hasn't been encountered among the refugee population, given the mental and emotional damage to which they have been exposed.



I understand. You're not going to convince an alt-righter that their views may be skewed. I also have no doubt that there have been abuses of the refugee program by some people around the world. But so far, the fact is, which our alt-right friend has been unable to refute, that there have not been any abuses of the refugee program yet in Canada. If the Rebel Media reports something, anything, I'm going to need to see some corroboration from another independent source before I even entertain the possibility that the alt-right Canadian website is not just continuing to post conspiracy theories and fake news. They are well acquainted with the practice, and Levant has had to fight several libel lawsuits already because of publishing falsehoods. As for our learned friend FeXL, it's pretty hard to take him seriously, even if he thinks he's cock of the walk. So far, he's got nuttin'.


----------



## FeXL

Cock of the walk? :lmao:

My little Progressive friend...I own the f'ing chicken coop!



Freddie_Biff said:


> ...even if he thinks he's cock of the walk.


----------



## FeXL

Aaaaannnnd, here come the excuses. Right on time... :lmao:



CubaMark said:


> Statistically speaking, and because refugees are humans too, there will be cases of criminality and/or anti-social behaviour among the refugee / immigrant population (just as there is in the "normal" Canadian population). Refugees are not Saints.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Aaaaannnnd, here come the excuses. Right on time... :lmao:


I suppose it's tough for Freddie to watch the prog world order implode, but that doesn't excuse sloppy thinking.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> I suppose it's tough for Freddie to watch the prog world order implode, but that doesn't excuse sloppy thinking.



2.9 million worldwide, Sparky. That's no implosion.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Cock of the walk? :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> My little Progressive friend...I own the f'ing chicken coop!



Emphasis on the first half of that phrase, Sparky.


----------



## FeXL

Further to this bull$h!t...

I'm not looking for saints. I've no truck with Syrian Christian refugees. Or any other kind of refugees that don't come from a society that thinks misogyny, sexual assault, rape, murder, FGM, child brides, stoning, honour killings & restricting human rights (among a veritable slew of other issues) is not only acceptable, but de rigueur.



CubaMark said:


> Refugees are not Saints.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> ...but that doesn't excuse sloppy thinking.


It's certainly never bothered him before...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Aaaaannnnd, here come the excuses. Right on time... :lmao:


Seriously, FeXL? XX)


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> Seriously, FeXL? XX)



Sparky's been reaching lately. But don't worry, the Rebel Media is SO much more reliable than all the other mainstream media outlets put together.


----------



## FeXL

Yes. Seriously...



CubaMark said:


> Seriously, FeXL? XX)


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> 2.9 million worldwide, Sparky. That's no implosion.


Most of the marchers were comfortable progs engaging in virtue signalling. They have no idea that their "progressive" globalist world is passing away.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> They have no idea that their "progressive" globalist world is passing away.


Oblivious to the end...


----------



## FeXL

One more reason...

Almost half of refugees in Austria think religious law is more important than the law of the country in which they live, study finds



> *Almost half of refugees in Austria think religious law is more important than that of the country in which they live, according to a study published today.*
> 
> The study of 900 migrants, by the Austrian Academy of Sciences, found 40 percent of migrants thought their religion always took precedence over secular laws.
> 
> A similar percentage thought Western people were too liberal in their lifestyles and had too much freedom.


My bold.


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> One more reason...
> 
> Almost half of refugees in Austria think religious law is more important than the law of the country in which they live, study finds
> 
> 
> 
> My bold.


Well I bet you there are a lot of non-refugee Christians who think the same way. The word of the Lord Trumps the laws of men.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Just so you know, Muslims were the VICTIMS of the murderous terrorist attack in Quebec yesterday, not the perpetrators. Stop blaming refugees and stop blaming Muslims. 









https://www.facebook.com/EJPaulaSimons/posts/1343739862315803


----------



## Beej

Some guy's opinion. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWwBtrVMzDs[/ame]

At this point, I'm not sure what the opinion segments in most news shows and newspapers offer. They should have a clear advantage in regularly organizing quality debates and contrasting opinion from thoughtful people (e.g. Munk debates with higher frequency). They seem as prone to factual error, and more prone to direct political party advocacy. It looks like their previously valuable talent filter process (+production value) is losing to algorithms. There are some pluses to the talent filter but it is no longer a clear win, with the occasional exception.

Maybe this should have been in "Almost Deep Thoughts" instead. You decide.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## heavyall

Freddie_Biff said:


>


She's not the one that ANYONE is worried about.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

heavyall said:


> She's not the one that ANYONE is worried about.




Trump does not discriminate. Did you read about the five year old in handcuffs on the weekend he was separated from his mother at the airport for hours because "he posed a threat"? Trump does not discriminate, even if you and I do.










https://www.google.ca/amp/www.mirro...-trumps-team-says-5-9725070.amp?client=safari


----------



## SINC

Who'da thunk it?

Angela Merkel under more pressure as it's revealed migrants committed 142,500 crimes in Germany | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> Trump does not discriminate. Did you read about the five year old in handcuffs on the weekend he was separated from his mother at the airport for hours because "he posed a threat"? Trump does not discriminate, even if you and I do.



The five-year-old terrorists: Youngsters trained to kill with pistols and assault rifles in shocking pictures from al-Qaeda's heartland | Daily Mail Online



> Children as young as five are being trained to become soldiers for al Qaeda.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> The five-year-old terrorists: Youngsters trained to kill with pistols and assault rifles in shocking pictures from al-Qaeda's heartland | Daily Mail Online



Jesus H Christ, Macfury!! Not this one! What's with you and your lack of any human compassion? God you are obstinate.


----------



## Macfury

It must be tough to have reality slap you in the face so often, Freddie. I doubt the intention was to detain the kid, but Spicer was right about age no longer being a barrier.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> It must be tough to have reality slap you in the face so often, Freddie. I doubt the intention was to detain the kid, but Spicer was right about age no longer being a barrier.



Whether it was the intention or not, it happened and scared the life out of an innocent child. What if that was your child? What then?


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> Whether it was the intention or not, it happened and scared the life out of an innocent child. What if that was your child? What then?


I would have been been angry and upset. Doesn't mean that the policy was not correct.


----------



## FeXL

What's with this sudden concern about children, Freddie? Where has that solicitude been as children the world over have been murdered, raped, wedded, had their genitalia mutilated, etc, etc, etc, by Muslims?

You've never mentioned it once before.

Questions, questions...

Related:

Like say, this one, for instance?

Female suicide bomber with a baby strapped to her back used the infant as a decoy before blowing herself up inside a busy market killing six



> A Nigerian suicide bomber used a baby strapped to her back to mingle among shoppers unnoticed inside a busy market before detonating her vest killing six people and injuring 17.
> 
> The attack, believed to have been carried out by Boko Haram, was carried out in the town of Madagali in the north east of the country.
> 
> Local government officials confirmed they believe the suspected jihadi used the baby during the co-ordinated attack 11 days ago.





Freddie_Biff said:


> What if that was your child? What then?


----------



## heavyall

FeXL said:


> Female suicide bomber with a baby strapped to her back used the infant as a decoy before blowing herself up inside a busy market killing six


I hate that those kinds of things happen, but I'm glad you posted it. It's a stark reminder of why, yes, children travelling with people of concern also need to be treated with concern.

It's not just terrorists, drug runners have been known to use babies as mules as well. Heroin filled diapers, etc...


----------



## SINC

heavyall said:


> I hate that those kinds of things happen, but I'm glad you posted it. It's a stark reminder of why, yes, children travelling with people of concern also need to be treated with concern.
> 
> It's not just terrorists, drug runners have been known to use babies as mules as well. Heroin filled diapers, etc...


Yeah, I'd be concerned about this kid too for example.


----------



## heavyall

SINC said:


> Yeah, I'd be concerned about this kid too for example.


The scary part is, there are many examples of that. ISIS is training 4 year olds to be assassins, and they are filming and distributing the videos of the kids killing people. It's one of those things no one should have to watch. But in some ways perhaps everyone does need to see it so that they understand that the world is not the PollyAnna place they think it is.


----------



## FeXL

But it'll NEVER happen in Canada. 

After all, didn't you know that Syrian Muslim refugees ain't all angels? Or was it saints? It's to be expected!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> But it'll NEVER happen in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> After all, didn't you know that Syrian Muslim refugees ain't all angels? Or was it saints? It's to be expected!



Except that it hasn't happened yet. You keep forgetting that. When it does, then you get to beak off and say I told you so. Until then, you're just an echo chamber. Personally, as hope it stays that way, and so should you if you're really concerned about the safety of Canadians and not just winning an argument.


----------



## heavyall

Freddie_Biff said:


> Except that it hasn't happened yet. You keep forgetting that. When it does, then you get to beak off and say I told you so. Until then, you're just an echo chamber. Personally, as hope it stays that way, and so should you if you're really concerned about the safety of Canadians and not just winning an argument.


False. It is happening, that is why we have to make sure that it doesn't spread here. Once it does, that's too late. Prevention is always better than a cure.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

heavyall said:


> False. It is happening, that is why we have to make sure that it doesn't spread here. Once it does, that's too late. Prevention is always better than a cure.



I agree that prevention is important. However, there have been exactly zero problems with Syrian refugees in Canada so far. If you don't agree, please cite an example from Canada.


----------



## heavyall

Freddie_Biff said:


> I agree that prevention is important. However, there have been exactly zero problems with Syrian refugees in Canada so far. If you don't agree, please cite an example from Canada.


Do you believe that there is something magical about Canadian soil that prevents the very same people from behaving the way they do in other countries? The only difference so far is density.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

heavyall said:


> Do you believe that there is something magical about Canadian soil that prevents the very same people from behaving the way they do in other countries? The only difference so far is density.



I don't know. Perhaps we are just lucky. But this is the truth so far. Perhaps a better question is why are so many other places so bad at vetting applicants?


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> I don't know. Perhaps we are just lucky.


Counting on luck is ****-poor policy. Numbers taken in and concentration of population seem to make a difference--Sweden, Germany.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Numbers taken in and concentration of population seem to make a difference--Sweden, Germany.


Precisely. There hits a tipping point...


----------



## FeXL

East coast, Freddie. Quit following the narrative...



Freddie_Biff said:


> However, there have been exactly zero problems with Syrian refugees in Canada so far.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> East coast, Freddie. Quit following the narrative...



Quit inventing the narrative. I follow the actual news, not the fake news or alternative facts. Nothing happened on the East Coast.


----------



## FeXL

Riiiiight. Figments of all of these victims imaginations. Liars, the bunch of them. Attention seekers, all...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Nothing happened on the East Coast.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Riiiiight. Figments of all of these victims imaginations. Liars, the bunch of them. Attention seekers, all...



There are no victims. Your only source is the Rebel Media which has already been discredited with respect to the story we talked about last year. Stop making ****e up.


----------



## FeXL

Who discredited them, Freddie? You?

I'll take their word over yours any day of the week & twice on Sundays.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Your only source is the Rebel Media which has already been discredited with respect to the story we talked about last year. Stop making ****e up.


----------



## Beej

*Debate*

Not sure if it was posted at the time, but Munk Debates grappled with this topic a while back.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z-eZIsLHAo[/ame]

If interested in the topic, well worth the hour and half.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Who discredited them, Freddie? You?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take their word over yours any day of the week & twice on Sundays.



I'd say the lack of corroboration from ANY other source pretty much discredits the Ezra Levant gang. Every. Time. It's like that whatshername that claimed she was assaulted at the women's' rally in Edmonton. It didn't happen. It looks he assaulted her camera, and likely owes something for property damage, but she herself was unmolested.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


>



Right on the money. You could even say alt-right on the money.


----------



## FeXL

From the "There's no evidence refugees are increasingly represented in crime" department...

Police Officer: Almost All Serious Crime Committed By Migrants



> Describing his week, he posted: “Here we go; this is what I’ve handled from Monday-Friday this week: rape, rape, robbery, aggravated assault, rape-assault and rape, extortion, blackmail, assault, violence against police, threats to police, drug crime, drugs, crime, felony, attempted murder, Rape again, extortion again and ill-treatment.
> 
> “Suspected perpetrators; Ali Mohammed, Mahmod, Mohammed, Mohammed Ali, again, again, again Christopher… what is it true? Yes a Swedish name snuck in on the edges of a drug crime. Mohammed, Mahmod Ali, again and again.
> 
> “Countries representing the all the crimes this week: Iraq, Iraq, Turkey, Syria, Afghanistan, Somalia, Somalia, Syria again, Somalia, unknown, unknown country, Sweden. Half of the suspects, we can’t be sure because they don’t have any valid papers. Which in itself usually means that they’re lying about their nationality and identity.”


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> From the "There's no evidence refugees are increasingly represented in crime" department...
> 
> 
> 
> Police Officer: Almost All Serious Crime Committed By Migrants



Breitbart now? You really need to learn how to differentiate the real news from the fake news. Breitbart is like the Rebel Media, only moreso.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Say the man who quotes CNN and The New York Times as authoritative!



Freddie_Biff said:


> Breitbart now? You really need to learn how to differentiate the real news from the fake news. Breitbart is like the Rebel Media, only moreso.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Say the man who quotes CNN and The New York Times as authoritative!



One hundred times more reliable and real factual than either Breitbart or Rebel Media. Good lord, man! You're developing a bad case of "alt-right" brain here. Might want to get that checked out. And not by an "alternative" doctor either.


----------



## Macfury

"Establishment Man" in his natural habitat! 



Freddie_Biff said:


> One hundred times more reliable and real factual than either Breitbart or Rebel Media. Good lord, man! You're developing a bad case of "alt-right" brain here. Might want to get that checked out. And not by an "alternative" doctor either.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> "Establishment Man" in his natural habitat!



You are proud of ignorance; an interesting concept.


----------



## heavyall

Freddie_Biff said:


> You are proud of ignorance; an interesting concept.


The ignorant one is that who still thinks that the mainstream media has ANY credibility left.


----------



## Macfury

heavyall said:


> The ignorant one is that who still thinks that the mainstream media has ANY credibility left.


We'll need a taxidermist to stuff and mount a few of these folks for posterity.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

heavyall said:


> The ignorant one is that who still thinks that the mainstream media has ANY credibility left.



Another odd assertion. If the MSM has no credibility left, in your world view, why would the admittedly biased alt-right media such as Breitbart have any credibility? It should have even less, by rights, but there are those who fall for their fake news and alternative facts hook, line and sinker. Not saying you necessarily, but if you're going to defend them...


----------



## FeXL

Any time you have actual facts to bring to a debate debunking this article & proving it is "fake", feel free. 

Until then, just like your opinion on the Rebel article about Fredericton Syrian refugee children, the article stands.

Take your _ad hom_ opinion & shove it where the sun don't shine...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Breitbart now?


----------



## FeXL

At least a hunnert! Probably a thousand!! Maybe a million billion!!!

Do you ever actually read what you post? You sound like a grade school kid on the playground, arguing with another kid about how strong his dad is compared to the kid next door. Zero, absolutely no facts, but man, can you bluster! :clap::clap::clap:



Freddie_Biff said:


> One hundred times more reliable...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Methinks the FeXL doth protest too much. This is how a snowflake typically responds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

<wiping tears from my eyes> Freddie, you slay me!!

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Freddie_Biff said:


> Methinks the FeXL doth protest too much. This is how a snowflake typically responds.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Boy, that FeXL sure knows how to respond in a mature and persuasive manner. What a snowflake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

I don't think this cartoon is popular enough to be a meme:


----------



## CubaMark

*'This is right off the scale': Border town seeks help after spike in refugees*

Nearly two dozen refugees who walked across the Canada-U.S. border over the weekend have officials in one border-town community worried about whether they can keep up with the trend that only seems to be growing.

"This is right off the scale for us," said Doug Johnston, a councillor for the rural municipality of Emerson-Franklin in southern Manitoba.

RCMP confirmed 22 people crossed the border in the Emerson area on the weekend from Noyce, Minn., more than Johnston said he has ever seen in such a short timespan. Last week, another 10 refugee claimant files were opened, said Rita Chahal, executive director of the Manitoba Interfaith Immigration Council.

Snow depth in the many prairie fields around Emerson is several feet deep in most places. With temperatures in the –20 C range on the weekend, Johnston said he is concerned about the influx of refugees and fears at this rate someone is going to die out in the cold.

Two Ghanaian refugees had most of their fingers amputated due to frostbite in December after getting caught in the cold while crossing into Manitoba from North Dakota on foot.

"If they're coming through in the dead of the winter — we were –30 C at one time when that one gentleman came through on Dec. [24] with a northwest wind — when it warms up we're concerned that the volume might spike up," Johnston said.

According to the Canada Border Services Agency, 410 asylum seekers entered Canada near Emerson in just nine months last year, up from the 340 in the 2015-16 fiscal year and 68 between 2013-14.

Johnston said he, Emerson-Franklin Reeve Greg Janzen and MLA Cliff Graydon all want to meet with the federal and provincial governments as soon as possible to come up with a plan for how to cope with the influx.​
(CBC)


----------



## FeXL

Mature & <snort> persuasive? You? 

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, Freddie, still <snort> laughing...

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You got exactly the <snort> response you deserve(d).

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In your <snort> childlike efforts to insult & cheap, feeble attempts to be relevant, your accusations & name-calling are all over the map. Gotta be something out there that <snort> offends them, no?

Pro tip: It ain't working, Freddie. You may get a response from me, in the form of raucous laughter, but you will never offend me or anybody else from the non-left on these boards by callings us alt-right or snowflakes.

It don't fit. No way. No how. <snort>

You asked earlier if you were getting under my skin. I answer now with a great, big, fat, non. I find your childlike reasoning, arguments & comebacks entertaining as hell, but you are more like a wart on the arse of these boards. There, but easily ignored. I have no truck with you clearly & regularly illustrating to the world your complete absence of ability to debate on these boards in any kind of fashion, let alone in a "mature and persuasive manner".

But, please, do carry on. <snort> The entertainment factor of your ad homs, logical fallacies, red herrings, straw man arguments, obfuscation, etc., etc., etc., is worth the price of admission alone.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have a great day, Freddie. All this <snort> laughter has made me feel 10 years younger!

I may go out & <snort> plow some more Globull Warming, with my head!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:



Freddie_Biff said:


> Boy, that FeXL sure knows how to respond in a mature and persuasive manner. What a snowflake.


----------



## screature

At this point you Freddie_Biff and FeXL are both just being pathetic little children throwing temper tantrums in your posts.

For Christ's sake just give it a rest, you are both embarrassing yourselves at this point. Your kids are probably better behaved than you both.

Grow up! Life is too short for this kind of unadulterated bull****.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

screature said:


> At this point you Freddie_Biff and FeXL are both just being pathetic little children throwing temper tantrums in your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> For Christ's sake just give it a rest, you are both embarrassing yourselves at this point. Your kids are probably better behaved than you both.
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up! Life is too short for this kind of unadulterated bull****.



Wrong, Steve. One of us is being childish and embarrassing. The other is sure glad he didn't take your advice on trying to make peace with this guy. He would have shat all over it is per usual. Have a good day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

From this side of the computer, you appear to be a combination of guilty as accused AND sanctimonious.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Wrong, Steve. One of us is being childish and embarrassing. The other is sure glad he didn't take your advice on trying to make peace with this guy. He would have shat all over it is per usual. Have a good day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> From this side of the computer, you appear to be a combination of guilty as accused AND sanctimonious.


Sadly I have to agree. It takes two to tango.


----------



## FeXL

Exactly! Which is exactly why I'm LMAO at his pathetic attempts to be relevant on these boards.



screature said:


> At this point you Freddie_Biff and FeXL are both just being pathetic little children throwing temper tantrums in your posts.


----------



## FeXL

Your self-righteous indignation is only _slightly_ marred by the fact the you were the first to break civility. And, to further underline the fact that I'm not the only one you treat like that on these boards, it wasn't even directed at me...



Freddie_Biff said:


> He would have shat all over it is per usual.


----------



## FeXL

Reaching that tipping point...

Muslim Brotherhood expands presence in Germany, seeks to establish Sharia law – security official



> BfV figures show that about 1,000 members of the Muslim Brotherhood are active in Germany, as reported by MDR. They particularly run Islamic centers that are used as venues for political and religious agitation.


----------



## FeXL

Most Europeans want to STOP migration from Muslim countries, study finds, as controversy rages over Donald Trump's US travel ban



> 'Sobering' new figures reveal that more than half of Europeans favour banning immigration from predominately Muslim countries.
> 
> A survey carried out by London-based think-tank The Royal Institute of International Affairs found that 55 per cent of Europeans across 10 countries think further immigration from mostly-Muslim countries should stop.
> 
> The research by the institute, based at Chatham House, was carried out before Donald Trump introduced his controversial immigration ban in the US.


----------



## FeXL

:yikes:

The stupid, it burns...

If We Don’t Let Muslims into America, They’ll Kill Us



> “Let us in or we’ll kill you” is the least compelling immigration argument ever.
> 
> We have our current wave of terror despite legalizing some 100,000 Muslims a year. If we don’t manage 100,000 this year, they are saying that maybe more of the 100,000 from a few years ago will join ISIS and start killing us. And if we don’t legalize 100,000 five years from now, the 100,000 coming into the country this year will become the terrorists of tomorrow.
> 
> That’s not an immigration policy. It’s a hostage crisis.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sometimes I really don't know why I even bother. Believe what you want to believe. I'm certainly not going to change your minds. And there are certainly many other forums I participate in where members are not quite as immature as some here, FeXL being the worst offender here. Chilidish doesn't even begin to describe his temperament.

And there are still ZERO instances of Syrian refugees abusing people here in Canada. And yes, the Rebel Media and Breitbart News are pisspoor examples of actual facts about anything except alt-right conspiracy theories. Say what you want, but to date, the Syrian refugee situation in Canada has been pretty positive for everyone concerned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

screature said:


> Sadly I have to agree. It takes two to tango.



Thanks, Steve.


----------



## FeXL

Me, either.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Freddie_Biff said:


> Sometimes I really don't know why I even bother.


----------



## FeXL

So, a second Swedish cop backs the first.

SECOND SWEDISH COP OPENS UP ABOUT MIGRANTS DESTROYING HIS COUNTRY



> In response, Swedish newspapers have published on the issue, and a Facebook page called “Stand up for Peter Springare” has gathered the support of over 85.000 people from all over the world. One of many people leaving a message of support is fellow policeman Tomas Åsenlöv:
> 
> _“I have worked in the field for more than 43 years. I share Peter’s infectious question for 100%. Our managers do not dare to take up a position in any direction. As you can see, there is no senior manager who has dared to give Peter backing. Instead, they introduced Code 291, which is meant to keep a lid on all immigrant-related crime._​


----------



## FeXL

Good. She should have broken his arm.

Migrant muggers pick on schoolgirl - but are given a hiding as she's a martial arts EXPERT



> The girl was walking to her home in Trescore Balneario, Northern Italy in broad daylight when three men in their 20s approached her and tried to steal her phone.
> 
> But as the attacker lunged into her pocket to grab the mobile, the young girl fought back – blocking her assailant and immobilising him.
> 
> Realising they were facing more than they had bargained for the other two attackers instantly fled the scene, leaving their fellow mugger behind.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## macintosh doctor

FeXL said:


> Good. She should have broken his arm.
> 
> Migrant muggers pick on schoolgirl - but are given a hiding as she's a martial arts EXPERT


when will they stop saying migrants .. it is an invasion / all men / battalion of them coming in waves.. for one reason only - to cause harm and destroy the host country


----------



## Freddie_Biff

macintosh doctor said:


> when will they stop saying migrants .. it is an invasion / all men / battalion of them coming in waves.. for one reason only - to cause harm and destroy the host country



Do you have any evidence for this rather broad assertion? In Canada at least white male Canadian citizens pose a far greater risk than immigrants or refugees do. Remember Quebec?


----------



## heavyall

FeXL said:


> Good. She should have broken his arm.
> 
> Migrant muggers pick on schoolgirl - but are given a hiding as she's a martial arts EXPERT



There is a reason that I've had my daughter training jiu-jitsu since she was 8 yrs old. Most fathers think they'd want to be there if a boy put his hands on their little girl -- to protect them. I want to be there to get it on camera when she shows him what time it is.


----------



## FeXL

heavyall said:


> There is a reason that I've had my daughter training jiu-jitsu since she was 8 yrs old. Most fathers think they'd want to be there if a boy put his hands on their little girl -- to protect them. I want to be there to get it on camera when she shows him what time it is.


Ha! I want to see the footage, too...


----------



## FeXL

More from the "There's no evidence refugees are increasingly represented in crime" department...

Almost Half of Criminal Suspects in Munich Are ‘Non-Germans’



> The proportion of non-German criminal suspects has risen over the past year and as asylum seekers are now counted separately, they account for almost 10 per cent of criminal suspects in Munich.
> 
> The statistics, which come from the Bavarian police, show the number of non-German criminal suspects has increased over the past year from 46 to 48 per cent and the crime rate overall has risen six per cent in the city. The report is the first time that asylum seekers have been recorded separately from other non-Germans and account for one in five non-German suspects or 8.6 per cent of total suspects, Merkur reports.


More:



> The figures are likely no surprise for the German Federal Police who said in November 2016 that the migrant crisis was the likely cause of a national rise in criminal complaints. Authorities confirmed criminal complaints had risen 31.6 per cent within the span of a year.
> 
> Germany is not the only country to see an increase in crime. In Austria, Interior Minister Wolfgang Sobotka said criminal complaints against migrants had gone up over 100 per cent over the last two years from 10,400 in 2014 to 22,000 in 2016.


----------



## FeXL

Fukc you, Freddie...

Man charged after ‘multiple sexual assaults’ at West Edmonton Mall waterpark



> *Soleiman Hajj Soleiman, a Syrian refugee and father of six, has since been charged with six counts of sexual assault and six counts of sexual interference.*


Curious that the CBC version of the story has left out that brief, pointed, politically incorrect description, idn't it...


----------



## CubaMark

Congratulations! You found one!

One. Out of 25,000+ Syrian refugees (assuming he's one of the recent arrivals).

Statistically, how does that compare with the general population?

*PS*: _**** off with your 250-point fonts in big red letters. Rather childish._


----------



## SINC

The tip of the iceberg? Bottom line is that the wonderful Canadian 'vetting' of the Trudeau government failed and there will surely be more. 

Full credit to Global News Edmonton for identifying the man and his history as a refugee, an important detail not yet brought to light by our publicly funded CBC. Odd that. Or is it?

More details are emerging now and it's right in our backyard:



> *Man charged after ‘multiple sexual assaults’ at West Edmonton Mall waterpark*
> 
> A 39-year-old man has been charged in connection with several sexual assaults that occurred at the West Edmonton Mall World Waterpark over the weekend.
> 
> Police were called to the waterpark at around 10:30 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> Officers allege a man followed and inappropriately touched six teenage girls while they were swimming at the waterpark.
> 
> “It’s fairly shocking,” EPS spokesperson Scott Pattison said. “It’s involved and traumatized six individuals and their families.”
> 
> Pattison said all six girls were under the age of 16.
> 
> “The girls were very courageous in coming forward and talking to the lifeguard, that’s not always the case,” Pattison said.
> 
> “It’s very traumatizing and I’m sure it made them feel extremely vulnerable so they deserve our support.”
> 
> Police arrested a man on scene and took him into custody.
> 
> The waterpark was booked out by the Non-Academic Staff Association (NASA) at the time. The association represents non-academic staff working on the University of Alberta campus.
> 
> Nancy Furlong with NASA said the man was not a member of the association. She also said that while the organization had the waterpark booked, there were other people at the facility at the time who were not part of their group.
> 
> Furlong said a note was sent out to everyone who purchased tickets through NASA informing them of what happened.
> 
> Pattison said police believe there are other complainants and he’s urging them to come forward.
> 
> “They will be dealt with discreetly and their allegations will be thoroughly investigated.”
> The Zebra Child Protection Centre, which offers support to children who have experienced abuse, stressed the importance of reporting child abuse, believing that child and being there to support them.
> 
> “Child abuse is probably one of the most under-reported crimes in the community,” said Lauren Andrews, with the Zebra Child Protection Centre. “So it’s really up to us as the community, as a whole, to be the eyes and ears of the city of Edmonton to make sure that these children and these survivors of child abuse are getting the support that they need.”
> 
> *Soleiman Hajj Soleiman, a Syrian refugee and father of six, has since been charged with six counts of sexual assault and six counts of sexual interference.*
> 
> The Edmonton Police Service Zebra Child Protection Section has taken over the investigation.
> 
> Anyone who may have witnessed anything unusual at the pool on Saturday is asked to contact the EPS at 780-423-4567 or #377 from a mobile phone. Anonymous information can be submitted to Crime Stoppers at 1-800-222-8477 or online.
> 
> © 2017 Global News, a division of Corus Entertainment Inc.


Man charged after ‘multiple sexual assaults’ at West Edmonton Mall waterpark | Globalnews.ca


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Fukc you, Freddie...
> 
> 
> 
> Man charged after ‘multiple sexual assaults’ at West Edmonton Mall waterpark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious that the CBC version of the story has left out that brief, pointed, politically incorrect description, idn't it...




Yes, I had read that. That's one. Potentially. Fukc you, too, and have a nice weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Yes, I had read that. That's one. Potentially. Fukc you, too, and have a nice weekend.


Did the weekend arrive early this week?


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> The tip of the iceberg? Bottom line is that the wonderful Canadian 'vetting' of the Trudeau government failed and there will surely be more.


Uh... no. Sexual assault is a crime, yes, and one that even non-refugees commit. The vetting of these refugees involves, from what I understand, attempts to determine whether the person is a terrorist threat or has some other criminal history that would disqualify them from entry into Canada. It does not - hell, _it cannot_ - pull a Minority Report and predict future crimes. That's a bit much to ask, don't you think?



SINC said:


> Full credit to Global news for identifying the man and his history as a refugee, an important detail not yet brought to light by our publicly funded CBC. Odd that. Or is it?


Well, it's part of the CBC story that's online now. Perhaps the CBC reporter was still checking her/his own sources, rather than rely on Global or anyone else's report (you know, what a reporter is supposed to do)?


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Uh... no. Sexual assault is a crime, yes, and one that even non-refugees commit. The vetting of these refugees involves, from what I understand, attempts to determine whether the person is a terrorist threat or has some other criminal history that would disqualify them from entry into Canada. It does not - hell, _it cannot_ - pull a Minority Report and predict future crimes. That's a bit much to ask, don't you think?


Uh... no.

Trouble is, there is no definite way to check the criminal backgrounds of refugees coming into Canada from Syria that would expose past sexual assault convictions. Those types of legal documents have long ago been destroyed by the long war in that country. (And that is assuming they even prosecute men for that type of crime against women in that country.)

Instead the Trudeau government's headlong rush to bring these types of people to our shores, knowing full well the vetting process is inherently flawed, goes on with no regard for the safety of Canadians. Proceeding, fully aware of the shortcomings of the information available to screeners, is a risk Trudeau seems willing to take.

Simple as that and very wrong. More Canadians will fall prey to these types in future without any doubt.


----------



## Beej

*Risk*

Is there a thread to discuss risk that government accepts, on behalf of society, whether it be environmental, health, criminal, etc. and the benefit side, despite a diverse set of definitions for benefit? That would be the most boring thread but...

Right now I see wildly different approaches depending on the poster's politics. Sort of a situational precautionary principle. Nuclear power, refugees, GHGS, etc. Fear-mongering in one thread, justified or not, followed by downplaying and dismissing in another, justified or not. All, by appearance, based on politics, and not examining the perceived risk and benefit. 

Just a rant. Not placed here to come down on one "side". This is when and where I felt like ranting.

My opinion is that, based on the posts across a few threads, the most emphatic are the least credible. But the mix of topics makes it difficult to use that filter, because no one is credible on all the topics.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Did the weekend arrive early this week?



Sort of. Teachers' Convention.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> Uh... no. Sexual assault is a crime, yes, and one that even non-refugees commit. The vetting of these refugees involves, from what I understand, attempts to determine whether the person is a terrorist threat or has some other criminal history that would disqualify them from entry into Canada. It does not - hell, _it cannot_ - pull a Minority Report and predict future crimes. That's a bit much to ask, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's part of the CBC story that's online now. Perhaps the CBC reporter was still checking her/his own sources, rather than rely on Global or anyone else's report (you know, what a reporter is supposed to do)?



Interesting that Daryl McIntyre on CTV Edmonton reported the charges, the location, and the man's name and age. He did not mention the fact that the man is a Syrian refugee. You know why? BECAUSE IT'S NOT ACTUALLY RELEVANT.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Uh... no.
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble is, there is no definite way to check the criminal backgrounds of refugees coming into Canada from Syria that would expose past sexual assault convictions. Those types of legal documents have long ago been destroyed by the long war in that country. (And that is assuming they even prosecute men for that type of crime against women in that country.)
> 
> 
> 
> Instead the Trudeau government's headlong rush to bring these types of people to our shores, knowing full well the vetting process is inherently flawed, goes on with no regard for the safety of Canadians. Proceeding, fully aware of the shortcomings of the information available to screeners, is a risk Trudeau seems willing to take.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple as that and very wrong. More Canadians will fall prey to these types in future without any doubt.



"These types" eh? As you say, past criminal convictions are something one can screen for, but as Mark said, future crimes are undetectable. If one out of some 50,000 Syrian refugees commits a sexual assault, that's still far less than the general population. A crime yes, but try to maintain some perspective here.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> "These types" eh? As you say, past criminal convictions are something one can screen for, but as Mark said, future crimes are undetectable. If one out of some 50,000 Syrian refugees commits a sexual assault, that's still far less than the general population. A crime yes, but try to maintain some perspective here.


I see. You mean perspective like Daryl McIntyre leaving out facts concerning the story that should be known to the public? Fundamental reporting follows the who, what, when, where, why and how questions to be answered in any report.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> I see. You mean perspective like Daryl McIntyre leaving out facts concerning the story that should be known to the public? Fundamental reporting follows the who, what, when, where, why and how questions to be answered in any report.



I agree. But to be honest, except for encouraging xenophobia, what difference does him being a Syrian refugee make? Does that make all of the other Syrian refugees more dangerous? If the allegations prove to be true (right now, they are allegations), then THIS man is a danger, not every Syrian refugee. To be honest, I find the fact that six girls would report him to be strange; most molesters do so very quietly, where there are no witnesses, and are careful not to get caught. The circumstances here are quite unusual—broad daylight, with people everywhere. We shall see.


----------



## Macfury

Blaming the victims?


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> I see. You mean perspective like Daryl McIntyre leaving out facts concerning the story that should be known to the public? Fundamental reporting follows the who, what, when, where, why and how questions to be answered in any report.


McIntyre authored that report? The one I linked to just bylined "CBC News". 

In any case - how do you know that at the time of filing, the reporter had confirmation of the name of the accused?

Seems a little paranoid to me....


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Blaming the victims?



Nope. Questioning the alleged victims. I've seen it happen many times where a group of people target an individual even though that individual is innocent. One or two, plausible. Six? Seems pretty careless for a molester. I'd like to know more details before passing judgement.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> McIntyre authored that report? The one I linked to just bylined "CBC News".
> 
> 
> 
> In any case - how do you know that at the time of filing, the reporter had confirmation of the name of the accused?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a little paranoid to me....



I'm pretty sure CTV Edmonton News knows the alleged perp is a Syrian refugee, but unlike other news sources, they chose to leave that information out of the newscast, I'm guessing, because it's as relevant as if the alleged perp were Lutheran, Jewish, a billionaire, Mexican, or blond haired and blue-eyed. If gullty, one man committed a crime, not a whole subgroup of tens of thousands of people. People need to take a close look at their own prejudice here.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> I agree. But to be honest, except for encouraging xenophobia, what difference does him being a Syrian refugee make? Does that make all of the other Syrian refugees more dangerous?


Question 1: Oh I don't know. How about the fact the government was warned by many Canadians this very thing was prevalent in a large number of the refugees accepted in Europe? 

Question 2: No, but there were enough concerns on the part of many other countries that any responsible government woud inform its citizens of the _possible dangers_ being foisted upon them.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Question 1: Oh I don't know. How about the fact the government was warned by many Canadians this very thing was prevalent in a large number of the refugees accepted in Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> Question 2: No, but there were enough concerns on the part of many other countries that any responsible government woud inform its citizens of the _possible dangers_ being foisted upon them.



So should the government also, by this reasoning, warn all citizens of the fact that most sexual assaults are committed by Caucasian males who were born in Canada? Or that according to the dominant religion of this country, Christianity, makes it acceptable to beat one's wife?


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> So should the government also, by this reasoning, warn all citizens of the fact that most sexual assaults are committed by Caucasian males who were born in Canada? Or that according to the dominant religion of this country, Christianity, makes it acceptable to beat one's wife?


What a stretch that is. 

Government is responsible to protect its citizens from potential danger when importing that danger into the country.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> What a stretch that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Government is responsible to protect its citizens from potential danger when importing that danger into the country.



Uh....yeah. Protection from threats like connection to known terrorist networks, not individual potential lawbreakers. As Mark already explained, it would be impossible to screen for potential abusers or molesters if they hadn't committed a crime already in the country they are emigrating from. In any event, assaulting six girls in one waterpark is a pretty brazen act and does not fit the profile of a molester, who is typically careful not to get caught. These girls may well be telling the truth, but they may also be lying. I'd like to know more. Were these six separate accounts? Did the six know each other? Is there any possibility of misinterpretation? If this man is guilty as charged, then there is no way these were his first victims. What is his history? Answers to questions like these could go a long way toward screening for potential abusers in the future.


----------



## Macfury

His history? As a refugee, probably unknown.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Uh....yeah. Protection from threats like connection to known terrorist networks, not individual potential lawbreakers. As Mark already explained, it would be impossible to screen for potential abusers or molesters if they hadn't committed a crime already in the country they are emigrating from. In any event, assaulting six girls in one waterpark is a pretty brazen act and does not fit the profile of a molester, who is typically careful not to get caught. These girls may well be telling the truth, but they may also be lying. I'd like to know more. Were these six separate accounts? Did the six know each other? Is there any possibility of misinterpretation? If this man is guilty as charged, then there is no way these were his first victims. What is his history? Answers to questions like these could go a long way toward screening for potential abusers in the future.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> His history? As a refugee, probably unknown.



How about since coming to Canada then? Abusers follow patterns. They don't tend to act randomly out of the blue.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Question 1: Oh I don't know. How about the fact the government was warned by many Canadians this very thing was prevalent in a large number of the refugees accepted in Europe?


Remember that one of the things the Canadian government did when screening the Syrian refugees is to accept majority (exclusively?) families, not individual male refugee applicants. While not foolproof, one would think that this would narrow down the social misfit category.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> Remember that one of the things the Canadian government did when screening the Syrian refugees is to accept majority (exclusively?) families, not individual male refugee applicants. While not foolproof, one would think that this would narrow down the social misfit category.


That's a good filter for starters.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> How about since coming to Canada then? Abusers follow patterns. They don't tend to act randomly out of the blue.


Couldn't agree more. We now have a solid history on this guy in Edmonton. When he is deported, we can give his Canadian record to the next unfortunate country that gets him back.


----------



## SINC

And so it should.

Arrest leads to renewed criticism of refugee policy | Globalnews.ca


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Macfury

Yeah, we know it is--because we can see Christians getting clobbered over there.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> I'm pretty sure CTV Edmonton News knows the alleged perp is a Syrian refugee, but unlike other news sources, they chose to leave that information out of the newscast, I'm guessing, because it's as relevant as if the alleged perp were Lutheran, Jewish, a billionaire, Mexican, or blond haired and blue-eyed. If gullty, one man committed a crime, not a whole subgroup of tens of thousands of people. People need to take a close look at their own prejudice here.


Sound familiar at all?

Five Little Girls Had No Clue What Was Coming When 2 NASTY Muslim Migrants Joined Them For A Swim ⋆ Freedom Daily


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Sound familiar at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Five Little Girls Had No Clue What Was Coming When 2 NASTY Muslim Migrants Joined Them For A Swim ⋆ Freedom Daily



They were molested by perverts who happened to be refugees. That does not make all refugees guilty by association any more than if a crime is committed by someone with blue eyes, then all blue-eyes people are suspect.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> They were molested by perverts who happened to be refugees. That does not make all refugees guilty by association any more than if a crime is committed by someone with blue eyes, then all blue-eyes people are suspect.


Un ... no. It further strengthens the need to be vigilant of refugees who are prone to this kind of behaviour based on their religious upbringing and beliefs about the brutal sexual treatment of infidel women. Much higher in ratio than blue-eyed people for example.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Un ... no. It further strengthens the need to be vigilant of refugees who are prone to this kind of behaviour based on their religious upbringing and beliefs about the brutal sexual treatment of infidel women. Much higher in ratio than blue-eyed people for example.



Better get ready to deport all the Caucasian Christian people then. Ever take a close look at the Old Testament?


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> Better get ready to deport all the Caucasian Christian people then. Ever take a close look at the Old Testament?


Yep--build a time machine and deport all Christians prior to 30 AD.


----------



## eMacMan

Freddie_Biff said:


> Better get ready to deport all the Caucasian Christian people then. Ever take a close look at the Old Testament?


Since you are talking Old Testament, would that not by definition be Jews?


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Better get ready to deport all the Caucasian Christian people then. Ever take a close look at the Old Testament?


 Ever notice how many people never read the Old Testament? Vast majority have never read it or been in a church in years on a Sunday. Many in their lifetime. 

Refugees pray many times a day and have been brainwashed by the Quran. 

Pretty weak comeback.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Ever notice how many people never read the Old Testament? Vast majority have never read it or been in a church in years on a Sunday. Many in their lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> Refugees pray many times a day and have been brainwashed by the Quran.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty weak comeback.



Not at all. If you want evidence of barbaric cultural practices that pose a threat to women, for example, look no further than the Bible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

You miss the point entirely. Nearly all refugees come from a culture where there religion is a daily part of their lives to the point where they are brainwashed. So as a group, they are much more inclined to treat infidel women badly.

In western culture, religion is slowly dying out as the majority of the population under 40 now outright reject it and the bible too. This vastly lowers the risk of them having beliefs that the bible teaches. 

Quran followers present a much higher risk as a group to demonstrate offensive and illegal behaviour. 

Unless of course you still believe that a majority of people today read and follow the teachings of the bible.


----------



## Macfury

So you are saying that Jews are babaric?



Freddie_Biff said:


> Not at all. If you want evidence of barbaric cultural practices that pose a threat to women, for example, look no further than the Bible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> You miss the point entirely. Nearly all refugees come from a culture where there religion is a daily part of their lives to the point where they are brainwashed. So as a group, they are much more inclined to treat infidel women badly.
> 
> 
> 
> In western culture, religion is slowly dying out as the majority of the population under 40 now outright reject it and the bible too. This vastly lowers the risk of them having beliefs that the bible teaches.
> 
> 
> 
> Quran followers present a much higher risk as a group to demonstrate offensive and illegal behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless of course you still believe that a majority of people today read and follow the teachings of the bible.



Clearly you don't much about the evangelicals in the US who support Trump. They are not small and they are not going anywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Clearly you don't much about the evangelicals in the US who support Trump. They are not small and they are not going anywhere.


And clearly you you have no clue that we are discussing refugees being accepted into Canada committing sexual assaults. Do try and pay attention.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> And clearly you you have no clue that we are discussing refugees being accepted into Canada committing sexual assaults. Do try and pay attention.


Actually, so far there's only been one, and he's still innocent until proven guilty. Let's not conflate this to "refugees" when you have one alleged offender out of 25-thousand-plus people.

And I remain befuddled by this hard line you're taking that goes against the statistical probability that percentage (x) of a given population will exhibit criminal behaviour.

If only one refugee out of the thousands who've come to Canada to date has committed a crime of sexual assault, it would seem to be *counter* to your apparent argument that they are _in the majority_ barbaric, savage, religion-obsessed rapist oppressors of women..


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Actually, so far there's only been one, and he's still innocent until proven guilty. Let's not conflate this to "refugees" when you have one alleged offender out of 25-thousand-plus people.
> 
> And I remain befuddled by this hard line you're taking that goes against the statistical probability that percentage (x) of a given population will exhibit criminal behaviour.
> 
> If only one refugee out of the thousands who've come to Canada to date has committed a crime of sexual assault, it would seem to be *counter* to your apparent argument that they are _in the majority_ barbaric, savage, religion-obsessed rapist oppressors of women..


Give 'em time, Mark, give 'em time.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> And clearly you you have no clue that we are discussing refugees being accepted into Canada committing sexual assaults. Do try and pay attention.



Enough with the condescension, Don. You've been beaking off about the Syrian refugees coming to Canada for well over a year now with nothing to show for it. Until now. One bad apple out of about 50,000 refugees does not mean all Muslims or all refugees are dangerous people. In fact, that's far less than in the general predominantly white population of Canada. Think about it. The man is a pervert if what he is charged with is true, and indeed he deserves to be punished if what he is charged with is true, but that DOES NOT MAKE ALL MUSLIM REFUGEES DANGEROUS. You do realize that it was Muslims who were killed at a Mosque in Quebec while they were at prayer by a good ol' white boy, don't you? Let me ask you, how many Syrian refugees have you met? How many Muslims are you actually friends with? You are sounding a lot like Trump sometimes, and he gets no respect from anyone who can think for themselves. He better than that.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Give 'em time, Mark, give 'em time.



Why give them time? If you're so cock sure that they're dangerous, why don't you show the stats of crimes committed by Syrian refugees coming to Canada since Trudeau opened the flood gates? If I were sure that someone were dangerous, I would shout from the hilltops and have stats to back up my claim, lest I be accused of crying wolf. o wouldn't be whining on some barely read forum about it. 

Unless, of course they'd kit really dangerous, and you're just being xenophobic and racist in your singling out of a particular culture for shunning.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


>


A valid point, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Macfury

It's not a valid point at all--it's a meme for idiots who don't check facts. Jobs' father was a properly vetted immigrant, not a refugee.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Enough with the condescension, Don. You've been beaking off about the Syrian refugees coming to Canada for well over a year now with nothing to show for it. Until now. One bad apple out of about 50,000 refugees does not mean all Muslims or all refugees are dangerous people. In fact, that's far less than in the general predominantly white population of Canada. Think about it. The man is a pervert if what he is charged with is true, and indeed he deserves to be punished if what he is charged with is true, but that DOES NOT MAKE ALL MUSLIM REFUGEES DANGEROUS. You do realize that it was Muslims who were killed at a Mosque in Quebec while they were at prayer by a good ol' white boy, don't you? Let me ask you, how many Syrian refugees have you met? How many Muslims are you actually friends with? You are sounding a lot like Trump sometimes, and he gets no respect from anyone who can think for themselves. He better than that.


Once again the point I make eludes you.

I simply maintain that as a group, refugees are more prone to actions against infidel women than are any blue-eyed people in Canada. I made no assertions that stated all Muslims are dangerous. Get it through your head that I do say that the possibility of risk of danger is higher among such people. (And for the record, I did not use the term Muslims either.)


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Un ... no. It further strengthens the need to be vigilant of refugees who are prone to this kind of behavior based on their religious upbringing and beliefs about the brutal sexual treatment of infidel women. Much higher in ratio than blue-eyed people for example.


No not really look at the facts:

Rape statistics

So if you look at the facts rape occurs all over the world without any predominance of race, religion or colour, "blue eyes" included.

A rapist is a rapist. It has nothing to do with race religion or colour. It has to do with the individual. So the sooner the better we stop spreading this racist chite. 

This kind of fear mongering is beneath you Don and you should know better.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Once again the point I make eludes you.
> 
> *I simply maintain that as a group, refugees are more prone to actions against infidel women than are any blue-eyed people in Canada.* I made no assertions that stated all Muslims are dangerous. Get it through your head that I do say that the possibility of risk of danger is higher among such people. (And for the record, I did not use the term Muslims either.)


Facts please, a simple link to verify your claims, that's all.

BTW, not all refugees view us as infidels so you were commenting on Islam despite your denial.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Facts please, a simple link to verify your claims, that's all.


That is my opinion based on the actions of other refugees in other countries. Help yourself to hundreds of links in Europe that support that viewpoint.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> That is my opinion based on the actions of other refugees in other countries. Help yourself to hundreds of links in Europe that support that viewpoint.


No you provide them, you made the claim, present the facts. Also just to add just because racists make a claim does not make it true. Oh just to also add, hundreds of thousands of refugees have been admitted into Europe so even a few hundred rapists is right within the statistical norm. 

A rapist is a rapist is a rapist. No religion, colour or culture is predominant in that regard. Obviously there are varying degrees of reporting depending on the country. But basically there are proportionally an equal amount of creeps and rapists around the world irrespective of their, race, religion, colour, nationality, culture, etc.

To say otherwise is to simply ignore the facts.


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> A rapist is a rapist. It has nothing to do with race religion or colour. It has to do with the individual. So the sooner the better we stop spreading this racist chite.


It does have something to do with culture. In some countries, rape goes largely unreported because rape is considered culturally acceptable, the victim stands a good chance of suffering as the result of the police report, or the crime is not taken seriously.

See this, for example:

What's Really Behind India's Rape Crisis - The Daily Beast


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Once again the point I make eludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> I simply maintain that as a group, refugees are more prone to actions against infidel women than are any blue-eyed people in Canada. I made no assertions that stated all Muslims are dangerous. Get it through your head that I do say that the possibility of risk of danger is higher among such people. (And for the record, I did not use the term Muslims either.)



One instance out of about 50,000 refugees does not a convincing argument make. Get it through your head that statistically, a woman has a far greater chance of being sexually assaulted by a born and bred white Canadian than a Syrian immigrant, Muslim or not. You speak from ignorance.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> It's not a valid point at all--it's a meme for idiots who don't check facts. Jobs' father was a properly vetted immigrant, not a refugee.



Yeah, I threw you a bone there to see if you were paying attention. It is, however, that same Syria, with the same citizens and cultural influences. Same potential for danger if Mr Trump's followers are correct.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> Yeah, I threw you a bone there to see if you were paying attention. It is, however, that same Syria, with the same citizens and cultural influences. Same potential for danger if Mr Trump's followers are correct.


Only poorly vetted migrants are being targeted--that's the issue. Total number of immigrants entering the country in any one year is simply a policy debate.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Only poorly vetted migrants are being targeted--that's the issue. Total number of immigrants entering the country in any one year is simply a policy debate.



I think you are blind to the humanitarian efforts of Mr Trudeau's policy and the "Final Solution" aspects of Mr Trump's. There's a reason Canada is not in the crosshairs of ISIS or El Queda. Reputation is everything.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> I think you are blind to the humanitarian efforts of Mr Trudeau's policy and the "Final Solution" aspects of Mr Trump's. There's a reason Canada is not in the crosshairs of ISIS or El Queda. Reputation is everything.


I believe we're in the crosshairs, but generally not worth expending resources on.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> No you provide them, you made the claim, present the facts. Also just to add just because racists make a claim does not make it true. Oh just to also add, hundreds of thousands of refugees have been admitted into Europe so even a few hundred rapists is right within the statistical norm.
> 
> A rapist is a rapist is a rapist. No religion, colour or culture is predominant in that regard. Obviously there are varying degrees of reporting depending on the country. But basically there are proportionally an equal amount of creeps and rapists around the world irrespective of their, race, religion, colour, nationality, culture, etc.
> 
> To say otherwise is to simply ignore the facts.


Oh, I dunno what makes me nervous about refugees. Maybe it’s stuff like this?

Iraqi migrant who brutally raped boy, 10, because of 'sexual emergency' jailed | World | News | Express.co.uk

Girl was assaulted by gang of Syrians but it was kept off BBC Newsnight crime list | Daily Mail Online

26 women sexually assaulted at German concert with victims surrounded by migrant men | Daily Mail Online

NDL News - Sweden: Marriage of 132 child refugees given approval

https://www.thestar.com/news/immigr...ng-epidemic-of-islamophobia-survey-finds.html

Syrian refugee held in indecent assault on girl, 13 at Lowell pool - Lowell Sun Online

Raped German politician Selin Gören admits lie over her attackers' nationality | Daily Mail Online

Surge in migrant sex attacks in German swimming pools 'confirmed' by leaked police report | World | News | Express.co.uk

26 women sexually assaulted at German concert with victims surrounded by migrant men | Daily Mail Online

Girl was assaulted by gang of Syrians but it was kept off BBC Newsnight crime list | Daily Mail Online

Iraqi migrant who brutally raped boy, 10, because of 'sexual emergency' jailed | World | News | Express.co.uk

CBC won't name Lethbridge swimming pool sex assault suspect because he's a Muslim migrant


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> Jobs' father was a properly vetted immigrant, not a refugee.


That's a pretty big distinction. Do you have a link? This weird conflation of legal immigration with illegal, and refugees looks like a trick of language over substance.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> That's a pretty big distinction. Do you have a link? This weird conflation of legal immigration with illegal, and refugees looks like a trick of language over substance.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs



> Schieble became pregnant in 1954 when she and Jandali spent the summer with his family in Homs, Syria. Jandali has stated that he "was very much in love with Joanne ... but sadly, her father was a tyrant, and forbade her to marry me, as I was from Syria. And so she told me she wanted to give the baby up for adoption."


His Syrian father came to America, met his Catholic girlfriend, impregnated her in Syria and the baby was given up for adoption in the US at birth. It's hardly a great Syrian immigration success story.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs


Still seems uncertain, but likely not a refugee. Either way, scoring quick political points with this kind of thing always risks a backfire. From the wiki:



> In addition, as there was a strong stigma against bearing a child out of wedlock and raising it as a single mother, and as abortions were illegal and dangerous, adoption was the only option women had in the United States in 1954.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> It does have something to do with culture. In some countries, rape goes largely unreported because rape is considered culturally acceptable, the victim stands a good chance of suffering as the result of the police report, or the crime is not taken seriously.
> 
> See this, for example:
> 
> What's Really Behind India's Rape Crisis - The Daily Beast


India is indeed historically an anomaly. However, there was mass outrage over this case and even in India things are beginning to turn around, although sick twisted f**ks still exist. There is hope in scenes like this form the Independent, a much more reputable source:









Activists shout slogans and hold placards as they participate in a protest against the recent brutal gang-rape in New Delhi









A prayer ceremony for the rape victim in New Delhi









Indian protesters stage a mock hanging scene to demand death sentence for the four men found guilty of the gang-rape in Delhi









Children paint messages during a gathering in Delhi to mourn rape victim Jyoti Singh Pandey









Strict security surrounds Vinay Sharma (wearing white T-shirt), one of the four men sentenced to hang for fatally raping a young woman on a bus as he makes his way to court in Delhi

So yes there are cultural anomalies where rape is condoned by *some men* but it certainly just that an anomaly. At any rate, India is not the issue it is Syrian refugees that are beginning discussed so your point is more an aside than actually addressing the topic at hand.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Oh, I dunno what makes me nervous about refugees. Maybe it’s stuff like this?
> 
> Iraqi migrant who brutally raped boy, 10, because of 'sexual emergency' jailed | World | News | Express.co.uk
> 
> Girl was assaulted by gang of Syrians but it was kept off BBC Newsnight crime list | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 26 women sexually assaulted at German concert with victims surrounded by migrant men | Daily Mail Online
> 
> NDL News - Sweden: Marriage of 132 child refugees given approval
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/news/immigr...ng-epidemic-of-islamophobia-survey-finds.html
> 
> Syrian refugee held in indecent assault on girl, 13 at Lowell pool - Lowell Sun Online
> 
> Raped German politician Selin Gören admits lie over her attackers' nationality | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Surge in migrant sex attacks in German swimming pools 'confirmed' by leaked police report | World | News | Express.co.uk
> 
> 26 women sexually assaulted at German concert with victims surrounded by migrant men | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Girl was assaulted by gang of Syrians but it was kept off BBC Newsnight crime list | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Iraqi migrant who brutally raped boy, 10, because of 'sexual emergency' jailed | World | News | Express.co.uk
> 
> CBC won't name Lethbridge swimming pool sex assault suspect because he's a Muslim migrant


As I said:

*Oh just to also add, hundreds of thousands of refugees have been admitted into Europe so even a few hundred rapists is right within the statistical norm. *


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> As I said:
> 
> *Oh just to also add, hundreds of thousands of refugees have been admitted into Europe so even a few hundred rapists is right within the statistical norm. *


OK, assume you put 10,000 randomly selected, born in Canada residents in one group and 10,000 Syrian refugees in another.

Now tell me honestly, which group do you believe would have the higher risk of committing sexual assaults against women?

It's all about risk, not race.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> OK, assume you put 10,000 randomly selected, born in Canada residents in one group and 10,000 Syrian refugees in another.
> 
> Now tell me honestly, which group do you believe would have the higher risk of committing sexual assaults against women?
> 
> It's all about risk, not race.


Ok if it is about risk then the risk is probably about the same and if you actually read the link that I previously posted for you to read, rape statistics you will see that Canada actually has a higher rate of rape of than Syria over the years that were documented.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Ok if it is about risk then the risk is probably about the same and if you actually read the link that I previously posted for you to read, rape statistics you will see that Canada actually has a higher rate of rape of than Syria over the years that were documented.


So, we can agree to disagree. I believe the risk is higher with refugees, you don't.


----------



## SINC

And then there is this:

Canada: Muslim leader calls for migrant sex assaults to be covered up


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Still seems uncertain, but likely not a refugee. Either way, scoring quick political points with this kind of thing always risks a backfire. From the wiki:


For whatever reason the kid was given up for adoption, we're talking about a Syrian gamete, not a refugee or immigration story. If anything, it's a good adoption story.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> So, we can agree to disagree. I believe the risk is higher with refugees, you don't.


Fair enough, we can agree to disagree. Peace.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> And then there is this:
> 
> Canada: Muslim leader calls for migrant sex assaults to be covered up


Wow, did you actually look at the web page you linked to?... It in and of itself speak volumes about the source.


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> Wow, did you actually look at the web page you linked to?... It in and of itself speak volumes about the source.


But you do have to give credence to such scandals as Rotherham, in which just such occurrences took place:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotherham_child_sexual_exploitation_scandal


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> And then there is this:
> 
> Canada: Muslim leader calls for migrant sex assaults to be covered up


Yes, there's that. Right-wing twisting of what was actually said. Note that the "ConservativeFans" article you quoted doesn't actually provide Huque's words in any kind of context:

_Mohamed Huque, the executive director of the Islamic Family and Social Services Association, is stating that Muslim refugee sex attacks on women should be covered up, because he thinks the race or religion of the perpetrator is irrelevant._​
What he actually said:

_Mohamed Huque, executive director of the Islamic Family and Social Services Association, said reports about Soleiman's refugee status unfairly vilified an entire community.

"It's going to inflame a segment of our population who already harbour a bias, a discrimination or unfair views towards newcomers," said Huque, whose group last year helped resettle 250 Syrian refugees.

"I think this certainly emboldens them."

Huque said the case has already being used to incite fear of new immigrants, and has cast a negative light on thousands of refugees.

"The insertion of two words — Syrian refugee — completely changed the dimension of the story," he said. "What was initially a local crime story became a wider discussion about screening practices, immigration levels. It just turned into an entirely different debate."_​
I'm hoping you see the difference.

You're approaching FeXL territory with your sources, SINC. XX)


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> But you do have to give credence to such scandals as Rotherham, in which just such occurrences took place:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotherham_child_sexual_exploitation_scandal


Yup it happened but so did these home grown cases:

Nine charged in alleged online child sex exploitation ring in Ontario


Child porn probe began with Toronto man, ends with 348 people arrested: police


Ont. mom accused of sexually abusing daughters arrested as part of child exploitation ring

Huge inquiry fails to find pedophile ring in Cornwall


12 arrests made in 7 cities as alleged online child porn ring busted in Canada 

...and on and on... it ain't nothing new or something specific to any race or religion, f##cked up people are everywhere.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Yes, there's that. Right-wing twisting of what was actually said. Note that the "ConservativeFans" article you quoted doesn't actually provide Huque's words in any kind of context:
> 
> _Mohamed Huque, the executive director of the Islamic Family and Social Services Association, is stating that Muslim refugee sex attacks on women should be covered up, because he thinks the race or religion of the perpetrator is irrelevant._​
> What he actually said:
> 
> _Mohamed Huque, executive director of the Islamic Family and Social Services Association, said reports about Soleiman's refugee status unfairly vilified an entire community.
> 
> "It's going to inflame a segment of our population who already harbour a bias, a discrimination or unfair views towards newcomers," said Huque, whose group last year helped resettle 250 Syrian refugees.
> 
> "I think this certainly emboldens them."
> 
> Huque said the case has already being used to incite fear of new immigrants, and has cast a negative light on thousands of refugees.
> 
> "The insertion of two words — Syrian refugee — completely changed the dimension of the story," he said. "What was initially a local crime story became a wider discussion about screening practices, immigration levels. It just turned into an entirely different debate."_​
> I'm hoping you see the difference.
> 
> You're approaching FeXL territory with your sources, SINC. XX)


Yep, I see the difference. One source describes his words as wanting a cover up even though he did not specifically state that.

Analyse what he said though. He said the very same thing in a roundabout politically correct way, that if the media didn't report the true facts of the matter, there would be no backlash.

I doubt that very much. You can bet that people on social media who know the perp in these types of cases would do it for the media if they failed to give them all the facts. That is the reality of today's world and in most cases it would happen very fast and make the media look like they were not doing their job.

Damned if they do, damned if they don't kind of thing.

As for the link, it served to demonstrate what I have just outlined above. The hard truth.


----------



## Macfury

Absolutely. However, in Rotherham there was a massive cover-up on behalf of the perps--even by authorities--for fear of inciting racial hatred against the immigrants because the abuse represented a cultural norm .



screature said:


> Yup it happened but so did these home grown cases:
> 
> Nine charged in alleged online child sex exploitation ring in Ontario
> 
> 
> Child porn probe began with Toronto man, ends with 348 people arrested: police
> 
> 
> Ont. mom accused of sexually abusing daughters arrested as part of child exploitation ring
> 
> Huge inquiry fails to find pedophile ring in Cornwall
> 
> 
> 12 arrests made in 7 cities as alleged online child porn ring busted in Canada
> 
> ...and on and on... it ain't nothing new or something specific to any race or religion, f##cked up people are everywhere.


----------



## CubaMark

_Damn egghead brainiacs using data and decades-long research to prove anti-immigrant prejudices as unfounded! Who the hell do they think they are?_

*Immigration not linked to increased crime levels, finds US study over four decades*

There is no link between immigration and increased levels of crime, a study spanning four decades has concluded.

Donald Trump has said his administration will publish a weekly list of criminal offences committed by non-US citizens – despite evidence showing “little support for the notion that more immigrants lead to more crime”.

A team of researchers led by the University at Buffalo in New York examined census data and crime reports from 200 US cities in the years between 1970 and 2010.

They found “strong and stable evidence” that crime rates are not linked to immigration, said the study’s lead author Robert Adelman, adding: “The results are very clear.”

Higher levels of immigration are in fact related to a drop in some types of crime, they discovered.

* * *​
Frank Sharry, executive director of campaign group America’s Voice, which is against restrictive immigration laws, told Fox News the President had announced the policy because he “wants the American people to think that most undocumented immigrants are criminals”.

“Every expert knows the opposite is true, but he wants to spread the ‘Big Lie’ to justify what he intends to do – which is to try to force millions of immigrants out of the country,” he said.

Previous research has shown that people born overseas are less likely to commit crimes than those born in the US.​
(Independent UK)


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> Absolutely. However, in Rotherham there was a massive cover-up on behalf of the perps--even by authorities--for fear of inciting racial hatred against the immigrants *because the abuse represented a cultural norm.*


I see nowhere in the link that you provided indicates this, a little editorializing on your part perhaps?


What I did see was this:



> Members of the British-Pakistani Muslim community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism





> he leader of Rotherham Borough Council, Roger Stone, resigned, as did the council's Chief Executive, Martin Kimber, and the director of children's services, Joyce Thacker. Shaun Wright, the Police and Crime Commissioner (PCC) for South Yorkshire who had been a Labour councillor in charge of child safety at the council, stood down on 16 September, after initially refusing demands that he should do so.[10] The Home Secretary, Theresa May, blamed the failure of the authorities in Rotherham on "institutionalised political correctness",[11] and Denis MacShane, the former MP for Rotherham during the period covered by the report, admitted that he had been "guilty of doing too little" to investigate the extent of the sex crimes being committed in his constituency.[12]
> 
> Independent inquiries were set up into the actions of both South Yorkshire Police and Rotherham Borough Council, to examine their roles in investigating the allegations and their procedures and practices.[13][14] Further allegations of a cover-up, including the theft of documents from a council researcher's office, were made in a Home Affairs Select Committee report in October 2014.[15] In February 2015, the Secretary of State for Communities and Local Government, Eric Pickles, announced that an independent report prepared by Louise Casey considered the council to be "not fit for purpose", and elected councillors would be replaced by a team of five commissioners, including one tasked specifically with looking at children's services.





> In 2010, eight men were tried at Sheffield Crown Court for a series of sexual offences against young girls. Five men were convicted and jailed in November 2010. They had fostered relationships with girls as young as twelve, and raped them in cars and parks.[21][22] Zafran Ramzan was convicted of rape and two charges of sexual activity with a child and sentenced to nine years imprisonment. Razwan Razaq, convicted of two charges of sexual activity with a child was sentenced to eleven years. Umar Razaq for sexual activity with a child was sentenced to 4.5 years, Adil Hussain and Mohsin Khan both for sexual activity with a child received 4 years.
> 
> *The guilty men were told by the judge that, "the message must go out loud and clear that our society will not tolerate sexual predators preying on children."* Razwan Razaq who had a previous conviction for indecently assaulting a young girl in his car and had breached a previous sexual offences prevention order was given the longest sentence. *All five men were placed on the sex offenders' register*.





> In September 2012, investigations by The Times based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged. It uncovered systematic sexual abuse of white girls by British Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[26] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted.
> 
> T*he newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females". It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'".
> 
> South Yorkshire Police denied the accusations, saying that The Times was wrong and that to suggest the police was deliberately withholding information was "a gross distortion and unfair on the teams of dedicated specialists working to tackle the problem."*
> 
> Rotherham's former MP, Denis MacShane, criticised the police for concealing the extent of the abuse, saying "it is clear that the internal trafficking of barely pubescent girls is much more widespread and I regret that the police did not tell Yorkshire MPs about their inquiries."
> 
> *Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse. He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it." Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong." The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."*


Etc., etc. etc...

Nowhere does it say (that I could see) fear of inciting racial hatred against the immigrants *because the abuse represented a cultural norm.*

I just want to know MF, what is your end game with all this racial and religious fear mongering? Do want to see Canada follow the Donald in his racial, ethnic, and religious profiling? 

What about white anti-government supremacists and religious fundamentalists who have actually conducted more home grown violent acts and murdered and raped more North Americans than all Muslims combined? Shouldn't we be able to just send them to a Gitmo or a Siberian kind of concentration camp as well and just rid all of us good white bred people in our fine god fearing nations of all the possible ne'er do wells of any race, colour or religion once and for all?


----------



## screature

CubaMark said:


> _Damn egghead brainiacs using data and decades-long research to prove anti-immigrant prejudices as unfounded! Who the hell do they think they are?_
> 
> *Immigration not linked to increased crime levels, finds US study over four decades*
> 
> *There is no link between immigration and increased levels of crime, a study spanning four decades has concluded.
> 
> Donald Trump has said his administration will publish a weekly list of criminal offences committed by non-US citizens – despite evidence showing “little support for the notion that more immigrants lead to more crime”.*
> 
> A team of researchers led by the University at Buffalo in New York examined census data and crime reports from 200 US cities in the years between 1970 and 2010.
> 
> They found “strong and stable evidence” that crime rates are not linked to immigration, said the study’s lead author Robert Adelman, adding: “The results are very clear.”
> 
> Higher levels of immigration are in fact related to a drop in some types of crime, they discovered.
> 
> * * *​
> Frank Sharry, executive director of campaign group America’s Voice, which is against restrictive immigration laws, told Fox News the President had announced the policy because he “wants the American people to think that most undocumented immigrants are criminals”.
> 
> “Every expert knows the opposite is true, but he wants to spread the ‘Big Lie’ to justify what he intends to do – which is to try to force millions of immigrants out of the country,” he said.
> 
> Previous research has shown that people born overseas are less likely to commit crimes than those born in the US.​
> (Independent UK)


Ha, no doubt! For Christ sake we are *ALL* immigrants in North America except for first nations people, and even then they were immigrants as well in North America if you go far enough back in time.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

screature said:


> Yup it happened but so did these home grown cases:
> 
> 
> 
> Nine charged in alleged online child sex exploitation ring in Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child porn probe began with Toronto man, ends with 348 people arrested: police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ont. mom accused of sexually abusing daughters arrested as part of child exploitation ring
> 
> 
> 
> Huge inquiry fails to find pedophile ring in Cornwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 arrests made in 7 cities as alleged online child porn ring busted in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...and on and on... it ain't nothing new or something specific to any race or religion, f##cked up people are everywhere.



Exactement, as the French would say. In fact the incidence among refugees seems to be far LOWER than in the general non-migrant population.


----------



## Macfury

I'm not sure what you're disagreeing with. The notion that mistreatment of young women in Rotherham was a cultural norm?



screature said:


> I see nowhere in the link that you provided indicates this, a little editorializing on your part perhaps?


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> I'm not sure what you're disagreeing with. The notion that mistreatment of young women in Rotherham was a cultural norm?


Yes and that it was stated as the reason for the inaction of the part of the authorities. Nowhere in what you posted does it indicate that.


----------



## CubaMark

*Well, now. Isn't THIS interesting?*

*Mass sexual assaults by refugees in Frankfurt ‘completely made up’*

Prosecutors in Frankfurt are investigating two people for making up a crime, after they claimed in a national newspaper that dozens of Arab men rioted and sexually assaulted women at New Year.

The claims first appeared in Bild newspaper on February 6th, which described the men as a “rioting sex mob,” speculating that they had come from a refugee home in central Hesse.

* * *​
But police confirmed on Tuesday to the Frankfurter Rundschau that their investigation of the allegations had led them to believe that they were spurious.

“Interviews with alleged witnesses, guests and employees led to major doubts with the version of events that had been presented,” the police said.

“One of the alleged victims was not even in Frankfurt at the time the allegations are said to have taken place.”

* * *​
“Masses of refugees were not responsible for any sexual assaults in the Fressgass over New Year. The accusations are completely baseless,” the police said.

Before the Bild report, no sexual assaults were reported to police from Fressgass over New Year.

* * *​
On its website Bild published a statement on Tuesday, saying “Bild apologizes expressly for the untruthful article and the accusations made in it.

“This article in no way met the journalistic standards of Bild.”​(The Local.de)​
*EDIT: * *Crow-eating reference removed; I must have misremembered, as I don't see the Bild article referenced. My bad.*


----------



## Macfury

Did somebody reference this Bild story here?


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Did somebody reference this Bild story here?


You're correct - I misremembered. I'll amend the post to remove the "crow". My bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> You're correct - I misremembered. I'll amend the post to remove the "crow". My bad.


"Misremembered"???????????????????? Who are you, Pres. Bush????????????


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> "Misremembered"???????????????????? Who are you, Pres. Bush????????????


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:


Laugh if you will, but many Republicans are longing for "the good old days".


----------



## CubaMark

*Trump comment about immigration 'problems' baffles Sweden*










By Anna Ringstrom and Andy Sullivan | STOCKHOLM/WASHINGTON

U.S. President Donald Trump's suggestion that Sweden experienced an immigration-related security incident prompted a baffled response from the Scandinavian country on Sunday as diplomats asked for an explanation and citizens responded with amusement.

Trump, who in his first weeks in office has tried to sharply tighten U.S. borders on national security grounds, cited Sweden as a country that had experienced problems with immigrants in remarks at a rally on Saturday.

*"You look at what's happening last night in Sweden,"* Trump said. *"Sweden. Who would believe this? Sweden. They took in large numbers. They're having problems like they never thought possible."*

That appeared to confuse the Swedish government, which asked the U.S. State Department to explain what the new president meant.

"We are trying to get clarity," Swedish Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Catarina Axelsson said.

The State Department said it did not comment on diplomatic communications.

Trump has been widely criticized for making assertions with little supporting evidence.

In recent months, he has argued that more than 3 million people voted fraudulently in the U.S. election, an assertion that election officials say is false, and incorrectly stated that he won the election by the most decisive margin in decades.

Swedish news sources made no mention of a recent terrorism attack or other high-profile crime in the country.

*"Nothing spectacular happened in Sweden on Friday,"* wrote the Local, an English-language website in Sweden.

*Fox News,* a U.S. cable news channel that has sometimes been cited favorably by Trump, ran a report on Friday night about alleged migrant-related crime problems in the country.

*Sweden's crime rate has fallen since 2005*, official statistics show, even as the country has taken in hundreds of thousands of immigrants from war-torn countries like Syria and Iraq.​
(Reuters)


----------



## Beej

CubaMark said:


> *Sweden's crime rate has fallen since 2005*, official statistics show, even as the country has taken in hundreds of thousands of immigrants from war-torn countries like Syria and Iraq.[/INDENT]


Crime stats available here. The 2005 claim is questionable (ie. pick your stat).
https://www.bra.se/bra/bra-in-english/home/crime-and-statistics/crime-statistics.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej said:


> Crime stats available here. The 2005 claim is questionable (ie. pick your stat).
> https://www.bra.se/bra/bra-in-english/home/crime-and-statistics/crime-statistics.html


Statistics lie ............... trust Pres. Trump for "the truth". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Statistics lie ............... trust Pres. Trump for "the truth". Paix, mon ami.


Don't trust him, or the source of that column.

Veritas, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej said:


> Don't trust him, or the source of that column.
> 
> Veritas, mon ami.


Good point, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


An excellent point to consider, Mark. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

The big irony: the greatest number of illegal immigrants trying to come to Canada are coming FROM the United States. Montreal has become a sanctuary city. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

I don't think we can either afford to bomb or accept. Thankfully, Trump is less into "nation building" and "regime change" than Hillary.


----------



## Beej

*Refugee Employment*

Promising news, but could be better.
Half of adult Syrian refugees unemployed 1 year later: Liberals - National | Globalnews.ca



> One year after the first of 35,000 Syrian refugees landed in Canada, only half of all adults — approximately 9,000 individuals — have found work.


I suspect the sponsorship approach helps here, but have not seen the data. Could be the opposite for all I know.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> The big irony: the greatest number of illegal immigrants trying to come to Canada are coming FROM the United States. Montreal has become a sanctuary city.


The ones coming here are doing so because they know they will be deported from the US. And why is that? Either because they are there illegally or they have committed crimes according to the US immigration department. And what do we do? We take them in and with them the risk of what their behaviour might be in future here. Isn't the smartest move by Trudeau once again.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> The ones coming here are doing so because they know they will be deported from the US. And why is that? Either because they are there illegally or they have committed crimes according to the US immigration department. And what do we do? We take them in and with them the risk of what their behaviour might be in future here. Isn't the smartest move by Trudeau once again.



Or they fear being deported because they are from one of those blacklisted countries, though they have done nothing wrong. Don, it's like saying Paul Bernardo is Canadian, so now we're going to put you on a no-fly list. Sound fair to you?


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Or they fear being deported because they are from one of those blacklisted countries, though they have done nothing wrong. Don, it's like saying Paul Bernardo is Canadian, so now we're going to put you on a no-fly list. Sound fair to you?


Absolutely. After logging over a million miles in the air in my 40 year career of almost daily travel, I swore off flying in 2000. Have not been aboard a plane since.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Absolutely. After logging over a million miles in the air in my 40 year career of almost daily travel, I swore off flying in 2000. Have not been aboard a plane since.



Because you're a potentially menacing danger to the public? Or by personal preference?


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Because you're a potentially menacing danger to the public? Or by personal preference?


Guess what "I swore off flying" actually means.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Guess what "I swore off flying" actually means.



Yeah, I think I know what it means, Don. But I'm also presuming that was your choice. You weren't banned because you were Canadian like Paul Bernardo, or say, Tobert Pickton. 

So why exactly did you swear off flying,if I may ask? Safety concerns? I mean my family and I have flown many times since 2001, with no major concerns apart from lineups and making sure we have our passports. And liquids less than 100ml.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Yeah, I think I know what it means, Don. But I'm also presuming that was your choice. You weren't banned because you were Canadian like Paul Bernardo, or say, Tobert Pickton.
> 
> So why exactly did you swear off flying,if I may ask? Safety concerns? I mean my family and I have flown many times since 2001, with no major concerns apart from lineups and making sure we have our passports. And liquids less than 100ml.


When one survives three very close calls in aircraft (one in a commercial airliner and two in private planes) over those 40 years, I decided not to roll the dice any longer.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> The ones coming here are doing so because they know they will be deported from the US. And why is that? Either because they are there illegally or they have committed crimes according to the US immigration department. And what do we do? We take them in and with them the risk of what their behaviour might be in future here. *Isn't the smartest move by Trudeau once again*.


It is not about Trudeau, it is about existing Immigration policy between our two countries. They will be vetted and if their claims are deemed illegitimate they will be sent back to the US, it is just that simple.

But as for the reasons why they are coming here, of course they will fear being deported from the US. They went to the US to escape the tyranny of their home country. To try and portray them all as ne'er-do-wells is just pure fabrication. If they committed crimes in the US that are also crimes in Canada they will immediately be rejected and sent packing back to the US.

I simply do not understand where all this fear mongering is coming from. Read up on our immigration agreements with the US. It could be very helpful for you to assuage your fears.


----------



## SINC

These are facts as presented, not fear mongering. Canadians should be made aware of the risks their government is taking. Simple as that.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> These are facts as presented, not fear mongering. Canadians should be made aware of the risks their government is taking. Simple as that.


You presented no facts. 

Once again there are existing agreements between our two countries, there is nothing new here. Due process will be followed. Simple as that and once again read a little more about our immigration agreements with the US. I think you will find it very informative and comforting.

Here I will get you started:

Agreement between the Government of Canada and the Government of the United States of America for the Sharing of Visa and Immigration Information


Canada-U.S. Safe Third Country Agreement

Agreements

Canada/U.S. Information Sharing Treaty Summary 

Backgrounder — Immigration Information Sharing Treaty

Like I said there are strong vetting procedures and policies in place.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> You presented no facts.


Yep. I did. Disprove this if it is not factual: And why is that? Either because *"they are there illegally or they have committed crimes according to the US immigration department"*.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Yep. I did. Disprove this if it is not factual: And why is that? Either because *"they are there illegally or they have committed crimes according to the US immigration department"*.


No you didn't. And it is all too easy. In both those "examples", if you took the time and effort to *read *the links that I provided to you, you would know that those hypothetical persons would be vetted and would not be allowed to stay in Canada and would be sent back to the US.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> When one survives three very close calls in aircraft (one in a commercial airliner and two in private planes) over those 40 years, I decided not to roll the dice any longer.



Well. I can respect that.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things going in Sweden, where, according to the narrative & government statistics, there aren't any problems with refugees, Islam, immigration or anything else?

Grenade attacks in Sweden up 170 percent



> The use of hand grenades among countries not at war, makes Sweden quite unique in the world, police write in a new report to the government, as grenade attacks in country have increased by 170 percent in just one year.


'Trump was RIGHT!' Inside the Stockholm suburbs where cars are torched, drugs sold openly and fire engines must be bulletproof



> The Stockholm suburb that was hit by violent riots on Monday is a police no-go zone where cars are torched almost every day, gangs rule the streets and fire engines have to be fitted with bulletproof glass.
> 
> Residents of rundown Rinkeby, where nine out of ten residents are immigrants, have spoken out about how they live in fear, as Swedish politicians and police officers admitted that 'Trump was right'.


Where females fear to tread: KATIE HOPKINS reports from Sweden, the Scandi-lib paradise where terrified women have vanished from the streets and a conspiracy of silence and self-censorship on immigration buries the truth



> One lady explained: there is a strange moral code here in Rinkeby. You are much more exposed to crime if you are not a Muslim. These boys think they can take everything from a woman who is not wearing a hijab or at least covers her hair.
> 
> Another, Besse, told me: we don’t go out on the streets here after dark. It is too dangerous. I have lived here for 25 years and it has gotten worse and worse. The situation now is so tense that it is impossible for me to go to, say, the supermarket to get some milk.


Outspoken Swedish Police Officer Who Linked Migration to Crime Praises Trump’s Comments



> Veteran police detective Peter Springare has welcomed U.S. President Donald J. Trump’s intervention in the Swedish crime debate, saying he hopes it opens the eyes of politicians who have reacted “like teenagers”.


Yes, Violent Crime Has Spiked In Sweden Since Open Immigration



> In 1975, the Swedish parliament unanimously decided to change the former homogeneous Sweden into a multicultural country. Forty years later the dramatic consequences of this experiment emerge: violent crime has increased by 300%.
> 
> If one looks at the number of rapes, however, the increase is even worse. In 1975, 421 rapes were reported to the police; in 2014, it was 6,620. That is an increase of 1,472%.
> 
> *Sweden is now number two on the global list of rape countries. According to a survey from 2010, Sweden, with 53.2 rapes per 100,000 inhabitants, is surpassed only by tiny Lesotho in Southern Africa, with 91.6 rapes per 100,000 inhabitants.*


My bold.

Sweden military service reintroduced 'to face threats'



> Sweden has announced that it will reintroduce compulsory military service starting this summer to respond to global security challenges including from Russia.


Of course. The old "It's the Russkies" defence. Is there anything these guys can't do?


----------



## screature

duplication... see below.


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> Hey, how's things going in Sweden, where, according to the narrative & government statistics, there aren't any problems with refugees, Islam, immigration or anything else?
> 
> Grenade attacks in Sweden up 170 percent
> 
> 
> 
> 'Trump was RIGHT!' Inside the Stockholm suburbs where cars are torched, drugs sold openly and fire engines must be bulletproof
> 
> 
> 
> Where females fear to tread: KATIE HOPKINS reports from Sweden, the Scandi-lib paradise where terrified women have vanished from the streets and a conspiracy of silence and self-censorship on immigration buries the truth
> 
> 
> 
> Outspoken Swedish Police Officer Who Linked Migration to Crime Praises Trump’s Comments
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Violent Crime Has Spiked In Sweden Since Open Immigration
> 
> 
> 
> My bold.
> 
> Sweden military service reintroduced 'to face threats'
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. The old "It's the Russkies" defence. Is there anything these guys can't do?


Yup there are and will be difficulties, but proportionally relative to world wide statistics the incidents you cite are not outside of the norm for domestic assaults regardless of ethnicity. They just do not make the headlines and that fuels your fire, because all you want to do is highlight the Syrian refugees and how bad they are, that is your predominant narrative that you go to time and again, you just go looking for it online to find any any evidence, however obscure to validate your opinion. 

So what is your best case scenario when it comes to refugees fleeing tyranny, torture, rape and genocide? 

What would you do if you had the power to make these innocent people lives better? What would *YOU *do? You are all full of criticism which is all too easy. What policies would you put into place to help these victims?

Do not do what you always do and turn the question back onto me. What is YOUR solution?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

screature said:


> Yup there are and will be difficulties, but proportionally relative to world wide statistics the incidents you cite are not outside of the norm for domestic assaults regardless of ethnicity. They just do not make the headlines and that fuels your fire, because all you want to do is highlight the Syrian refugees and how bad they are, that is your predominant narrative that you go to time and again, you just go looking for it online to find any any evidence, however obscure to validate your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your best case scenario when it comes to refugees fleeing tyranny, torture, rape and genocide?
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do if you had the power to make these innocent people lives better? What would *YOU *do? You are all full of criticism which is all too easy. What policies would you put into place to help these victims?
> 
> 
> 
> Do not do what you always do and turn the question back onto me. What is YOUR solution?



Well said, mon ami. Criticism is easy; finding a solution is not.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Hey, how's things going in Sweden, where, according to the narrative & government statistics, there aren't any problems with refugees, Islam, immigration or anything else?
> 
> Grenade attacks in Sweden up 170 percent


That first one caught my eye... my first thought was, "up 170 percent" is meaningless without actual numbers and a time period (does that include crimes dating back to the post-War period when there were likely a few of these laying around?). If there had been one attack, then a 170 percent increase means less than 3 attacks... but yes, these are grenades, so it's rather more serious than an almost tripling of one knife attack.

So let's look at context. Whoops, there is none. There are reports that there have been more grenade attacks in recent years. But... by whom? The inference by FeXL is that those damned, dirty, jihadist immigrants are behind it. But the story linked to says nothing of the sort:

_The increase of grenades smuggled in and used by criminals in Sweden, is "completely unique internationally," according to Noa.

The increase involve, among other, grenade attacks against properties and homes "without regard of human life," writes the police in the report that has just landed on the government's table.

It has been quite easy to smuggle grenades into Sweden. In this strange country of Abba, Volvo and Bjørn Borg, hand grenades are classified as "explosive products," like fireworks - not as weapons. Thus it is not defined as arms smuggling to bring hand grenades into Sweden._​
It may very well have been immigrants. Or it may be organized crime. Or murder-inclined idiots of any ethnic persuasion.

By not providing the actual facts of the incidents, FeXL manages to reinforce in the mind of the reader that his point of view, that immigrants are boosting crime rates, is correct, when no actual proof of that is given.

I want to know: who threw all those grenades?


----------



## FeXL

For your benefit, I'll start from the beginning.

First off, difficulties is not a word I would use to describe the situation in either Sweden or Germany. Or many other countries. It belies an ignorance of the facts & I find that insulting to the people who have been raped & murdered, to name two, by refugees.

Second, got nothing to do with Syrians specifically and certainly have very few issues with Christian refugees from anywhere on the planet.

Third & most salient, don't care about "worldwide" crime statistics. They're not relevant to the discussion at hand. I care about crime statistics that come from countries with a relatively recent, relatively large influx of _Muslims_. Key word, there. Muslims. And with it, the teachings of Islam.

Every European country that has seen a large, rapid influx of Muslim refugees (in no order and to name a few, Germany, France, Sweden) in the last few years, more or less, is experiencing massive increases in crime. These increases can be directly traced to the Muslim refugees & immigrants. In the particular case of Sweden, as one of my linked articles in the post you quoted illustrates, there is data dating back to the 70's to support this.

Macfury noted on these boards something which I had observed previously. There appears to be a tipping point population-wise, a critical mass which, when reached, suddenly triggers massive increases in crime, among other things.

There is also evidence to support that even though first generation Muslim immigrants may be non-violent, there is notable radicalization in second generation offspring.

In addition, it is well-known that a significant number of Muslims worldwide (if memory serves, around 50%) are reluctant to report the radical activity of fellow Muslims. I don't know if it's fear or loyalty or something else that creates that reluctance. That tells me that one out of every two cannot be trusted to do "the right thing".

Fourth, it is also well known that many Muslims are reluctant to learn and/or respect the language & customs of their host country, largely failing to integrate with the population all the while forming their own sub-communities, many replete with Sharia law. In some cases these sub-communities are so violent & crime-ridden that they become "No-Go" zones that John Q Public would be a fool to pass through & even local law enforcement refuses to enter or police.

Fifth, I read an article this morning that noted Islam will be the world's largest religion in 50 years. If we don't get a handle on this now, our children & grandchildren will be paying the price.

Those are my issues with Muslims, Islam & non-Christian refugees. Those are my central concerns.

That said, do I believe that all Muslims are "bad"? Nope. But I have a question: If Islam says that you can lie to non-believers to achieve furtherance (which it does), how do you tell the difference? Via some vague "vetting" process the likes of which have not only failed here but elsewhere? And, how do you detect the political leanings of unborn offspring?

Personally, I have a lovely bride & children that are more important to me than anything in the world. I'm not interested in exposing them to the type of violence that currently rages in many European countries at the hands of Muslim refugees nor the type of violence executed by the Muslims creating the refugees.

As to the second part of your post, it's a busy day & I may not have the time to answer it right away. I'm also headed out of town for the weekend for a v-ball tournament with one of the littluns.

I will respond when time permits.



screature said:


> Yup there are and will be difficulties, but proportionally relative to world wide statistics the incidents you cite are not outside of the norm for domestic assaults regardless of ethnicity. They just do not make the headlines and that fuels your fire, because all you want to do is highlight the Syrian refugees and how bad they are, that is your predominant narrative that you go to time and again, you just go looking for it online to find any any evidence, however obscure to validate your opinion.


----------



## FeXL

You silly: It was the Russkies!!!



CubaMark said:


> I want to know: who threw all those grenades?


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> You silly: It was the Russkies!!!


Ah, so... not the hordes of muslim assassins, then?

Interesting.


----------



## FeXL

Research the demographics of persons living in Malmo, Sweden.



CubaMark said:


> Ah, so... not the hordes of muslim assassins, then?


----------



## FeXL

Heads are gonna roll for letting this out...

Fantastic Op-Ed The New York Times Actually Allowed to be Published: "The Immigration Debate We Need "



> rust me, you're gonna want to read the whole thing.
> 
> And yes, this is the debate we need to have. Including from Trump himself -- lay out the case reasonably and with all the facts. Don't rely on just emotion to carry you, or else people will assume that emotion is all you have, and so there's no logical, _economic_ case to be made.
> 
> A taste. Then read the whole thing:


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Research the demographics of persons living in Malmo, Sweden.



I believe that's your job, since you're the one making the allegation.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

> Most Canadians say refugee claimants crossing border not a threat: Nanos survey
> 
> A majority of Canadians believe that refugee claimants illegally crossing the border into Canada from the U.S. are not a threat to the country, according to a new Nanos survey.
> 
> The survey found that 62 per cent of Canadians don’t believe the border-crossing refugees are a threat. Five per cent said the refugees pose a terrorist threat, while another five per cent saw them as a threat to Canadian jobs. Eighteen per cent said the refugees are both a terrorist threat and a threat to jobs.
> Advertisement
> 
> 
> When asked specifically whether refugees crossing the border from the U.S. represent a terrorist threat to Canada, 52 per cent said no. Thirty-four per cent said the refugees represent a minor terrorist threat, and nine per cent said they represent a major terrorist threat. Five per cent were unsure.
> 
> Still, the Nanos survey found that just over 70 per cent of Canadians support or somewhat support setting up special refugee crossing points to minimize potential terrorist threats.
> 
> For the most part, Canadians don’t see the refugee claimants as “any sort of threat to Canadian security or Canadian jobs,” pollster Nik Nanos told CTV News Thursday.
> 
> He said there are a number of reasons for that, including the “default position” for many Canadians to be welcoming of immigrants and refugees.
> 
> Nanos also said there seems to be “a significant amount of sympathy” for people who are now fleeing the U.S. because they are worried about U.S. President Donald Trump’s immigration and deportation policies.
> 
> Since the start of this year, 1,698 people have presented themselves at Canada-U.S. border crossings and asked for refugee protection, compared with 728 people who did so during the same time period in 2016.
> 
> So far this year, more than 430 people have crossed the border illegally into Canada in such places as Emerson, Man. That’s about the same number of illegal entrants per month as last year, according to immigration and border officials.
> 
> More than half, or 52 per cent, of Canadians support the federal government continuing to be open to refugees even if the U.S. puts political or economic pressure on Ottawa to limit or exclude people from certain countries, the Nanos survey found.
> 
> Twenty per cent “somewhat” support a continued openness of Canadian borders to refugees, while 27 per cent are either opposed or somewhat opposed to the idea.
> 
> With files from The Canadian Press
> 
> Methodology:
> 
> Nanos conducted an RDD dual frame (land- and cell-lines) hybrid telephone and online random survey of 1,000 Canadians 18 or older between Feb. 25 and 28, as part of an omnibus survey. Participants were randomly recruited by telephone using live agents and administered a survey online.
> 
> The margin of error is ±3.1 percentage points, 19 times out of 20.
> 
> This story has been updated to correct the number of respondents who said they were unsure whether refugees crossing the border from the U.S. represent a terrorist threat to Canada.


http://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/politi...09029#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=Facebook&_gsc=gKBHbej


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Eighteen per cent said the refugees are both a terrorist threat and a threat to jobs.


So roughly one in five Canadians consider these people threats. Not exactly insignificant. Will you be comfortable the next time you get into an elevator with four people, knowing you are fine, but one of the four remaining people with you may wish to do you harm? Think about that.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> ....Will you be comfortable the next time you get into an elevator with four people, knowing you are fine, but one of the four remaining people with you may wish to do you harm? Think about that.


I've been thinking about stuff like that ever since my first-year university sociology class. That's when you learn that we're surrounded by unstable folks all day, every day, everywhere.

P*sychopathy & sociopathy*

_*1% of the general population are psychopaths*
Dr. Robert Hare, Criminal psychology researcher, Creator of the PCL-R

*4% of Americans are sociopaths*
Dr. Martha Stout, Harvard University psychologist
In the 2005 book, "The Sociopath Next Door" Harvard University psychologist Martha Stout claims one out of every 25 people in America is a sociopath. She defines sociopath as a person with no conscience. 

*5-15% of Americans are Almost psychopaths*
Dr. Ronald Schouten, Associate professor of psychiatry at Harvard Medical School
Ronald Schouten refers to the "almost psychopaths" in his book "Almost a Psychopath"
In more specific areas

*20-25% of prisoners are psychopaths*
Dr. Robert Hare, Criminal psychology researcher, Creator of the PCL-R

*4% of CEOs and Business Leaders*
Paul Babiak (with Robert Hare), Research psychologist and executive coach 
Hare and Babiak noted that about 29% of corporate psychopaths are also bullies.

*10% of people in the financial services industry are psychopaths*
Dr. Christopher Bayer, New York psychologist & psychoanalyst, Wall Street Psychologist

*10% of Wall street employees are psychopaths*
Sherree DeCovny, Writer on CFA magazine
As written in the March/April 2012 issue of the CFA magazine_
(see comments on this thread)​
How many people in that elevator are murderers? Rapists? Child abusers? Kleptomaniacs?

Go down that rabbit hole, and you'll never emerge from your RV to interact with the world around you.

Do not fear. Embrace, be kind, expect the best of people all the while realizing there are some who just don't have it in them. And that's not just refugees, that's everyone around you... including your friends and family.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> I've been thinking about stuff like that ever since my first-year university sociology class. That's when you learn that we're surrounded by unstable folks all day, every day, everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> P*sychopathy & sociopathy*
> 
> 
> 
> _*1% of the general population are psychopaths*
> 
> Dr. Robert Hare, Criminal psychology researcher, Creator of the PCL-R
> 
> 
> 
> *4% of Americans are sociopaths*
> 
> Dr. Martha Stout, Harvard University psychologist
> 
> In the 2005 book, "The Sociopath Next Door" Harvard University psychologist Martha Stout claims one out of every 25 people in America is a sociopath. She defines sociopath as a person with no conscience.
> 
> 
> 
> *5-15% of Americans are Almost psychopaths*
> 
> Dr. Ronald Schouten, Associate professor of psychiatry at Harvard Medical School
> 
> Ronald Schouten refers to the "almost psychopaths" in his book "Almost a Psychopath"
> 
> In more specific areas
> 
> 
> 
> *20-25% of prisoners are psychopaths*
> 
> Dr. Robert Hare, Criminal psychology researcher, Creator of the PCL-R
> 
> 
> 
> *4% of CEOs and Business Leaders*
> 
> Paul Babiak (with Robert Hare), Research psychologist and executive coach
> 
> Hare and Babiak noted that about 29% of corporate psychopaths are also bullies.
> 
> 
> 
> *10% of people in the financial services industry are psychopaths*
> 
> Dr. Christopher Bayer, New York psychologist & psychoanalyst, Wall Street Psychologist
> 
> 
> 
> *10% of Wall street employees are psychopaths*
> 
> Sherree DeCovny, Writer on CFA magazine
> 
> As written in the March/April 2012 issue of the CFA magazine_
> 
> (see comments on this thread)​
> 
> 
> How many people in that elevator are murderers? Rapists? Child abusers? Kleptomaniacs?
> 
> 
> 
> Go down that rabbit hole, and you'll never emerge from your RV to interact with the world around you.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not fear. Embrace, be kind, expect the best of people all the while realizing there are some who just don't have it in them. And that's not just refugees, that's everyone around you... including your friends and family.



I think you nailed it, Mark—the essential difference between liberals and conservatives. Liberals tend to live their lives trusting others, foolishly from a conservative point of view, while conservatives tend to live their lives not trusting others, foolishly from a liberal point of view. This is why we can't agree on very much.


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> Fantastic Op-Ed The New York Times Actually Allowed to be Published: "The Immigration Debate We Need "


The source column was quite thoughtful. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Beej

CubaMark said:


> expect the best of people.


I would extend this to a debate/discussion practice of always trying to counter the most favourable interpretation of arguments presented by your opponent. Too much of social media/internet debate is about finding the absolute worst interpretation of the opponent's position, and running with that. 

Happy for my failings on this point to be pointed out.

To be more extreme, there is one set of debate rules where you have to summarize your opponent's argument to their satisfaction...can't recall the name, but it sounds like a useful marker, albeit unreasonable for day to day fun.


----------



## ehMax

Shhhhh.... I'll tell you all a big secret. Everyone should be fearing robots harming the economy, not immigrants.


----------



## CubaMark

ehMax said:


> Shhhhh.... I'll tell you all a big secret. Everyone should be fearing robots harming the economy, not immigrants.


----------



## SINC

I'm stickin' with Marvin and have been since the 50s.


----------



## screature

Beej said:


> I would extend this to a debate/discussion practice of always trying to counter the most favourable interpretation of arguments presented by your opponent. Too much of social media/internet debate is about finding the absolute worst interpretation of the opponent's position, and running with that.
> 
> Happy for my failings on this point to be pointed out.
> 
> To be more extreme, there is one set of debate rules where you have to summarize your opponent's argument to their satisfaction...can't recall the name, but it sounds like a useful marker, albeit unreasonable for day to day fun.


This is quite a reasonable argument, except it is coming from someone with a fat ass.

I hate people with fat asses... blaah.. it makes me sick.

I like people with evenly round, toned and pert asses.


----------



## Beej

screature said:


> This is quite a reasonable argument, except it is coming from someone with a fat ass.


How did you know?


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> This is quite a reasonable argument, except it is coming from someone with a fat ass.
> 
> I hate people with fat asses... blaah.. it makes me sick.
> 
> I like people with evenly round, toned and pert asses.


My favourite:

I hate this politician and have never agreed with him in my life, but even HE supports my argument on this issue, therefore...


----------



## screature

I'm physic that way. I can sense a fat ass from hundreds of miles away. The police have used my gift all around the world to seek out fat asses before they can do more harm with terrific results. I get paid handsomely for it.


----------



## Beej

screature said:


> I'm physic that way. I can sense a fat ass from hundreds of miles away. The police have used my gift all around the world to seek out fat asses before then can do more harm with terrific results. I get paid handsomely for it.


:lmao:


----------



## Macfury

That's funny!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Apple can probably only be saved by the Syrian refugee Trump will not allow in.


----------



## screature

MazterCBlazter said:


> Apple can probably only be saved by the Syrian refugee Trump will not allow in.


Saved??? They are the most valuable company in the world.


----------



## Macfury

MazterCBlazter said:


> Apple can probably only be saved by the Syrian refugee Trump will not allow in.


Apple can probably only be saved by one of the more than half-million babies aborted each year in the US.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

screature said:


> Saved??? They are the most valuable company in the world.



Apple got sloppy with their computers, apps, and OS. If they get that way with their phones they will fail.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

screature said:


> Saved??? They are the most valuable company in the world.



It's odd how people so easily forget that Apple has been the most valuable company in the world for many years now, at least $150 billion in market share ahead of the next nearest contender. They are not suffering by a long shot.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Freddie_Biff said:


> It's odd how people so easily forget that Apple has been the most valuable company in the world for many years now, at least $150 billion in market share ahead of the next nearest contender. They are not suffering by a long shot.


In terms of current dollars, yes. However, what got them there? Innovations creating very good products that worked well for it's customers. While the phones are doing OK, the computer line just get's worse and worse instead of better. Apple lost me as a customer for their computer products, and I am not the only one. 

If this sloppiness spreads to the phones, many other companies out there will have a significantly better product, and Apple will come down hard and fast. Apples computers are the foundation of Apples products and ecosytem. The inexcusable incompetence they have shown the last few years in the changes to the computer line indicates that their foundation is rotting.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

MazterCBlazter said:


> In terms of current dollars, yes. However, what got them there? Innovations creating very good products that worked well for it's customers. While the phones are doing OK, the computer line just get's worse and worse instead of better. Apple lost me as a customer for their computer products, and I am not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> If this sloppiness spreads to the phones, many other companies out there will have a significantly better product, and Apple will come down hard and fast. Apples computers are the foundation of Apples products and ecosytem. The inexcusable incompetence they have shown the last few years in the changes to the computer line indicates that their foundation is rotting.



I will take a MacBook Pro 100 times out of 100 over any other brand on the market, despite the higher cost. I see no foundation rotting, your appraisal notwithstanding.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Freddie_Biff said:


> I will take a MacBook Pro 100 times out of 100 over any other brand on the market, despite the higher cost. I see no foundation rotting, your appraisal notwithstanding.


I shared your opinion until 2010. 

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/145434-new-macbook-pros-say-hello-all-needed-adapters.html

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/128922-not-sure-about-direction-apple-going.html


----------



## Freddie_Biff

MazterCBlazter said:


> I shared your opinion until 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/145434-new-macbook-pros-say-hello-all-needed-adapters.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/128922-not-sure-about-direction-apple-going.html



We just bought another MacBook Air for my younger daughter last weekend. Everyone in the family has a MacBook, and the one it replaces (2008) is still ticking, though not quite so speedy in today's world. I just haven't been disappointed yet. Knock on wood. Or aluminum.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> Knock on wood. Or aluminum.


Would love a polished wood Macbook,


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Would love a polished wood Macbook,



There's a guy in Vegreville who does custom hackintoshes....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Freddie_Biff said:


> We just bought another MacBook Air for my younger daughter last weekend. Everyone in the family has a MacBook, and the one it replaces (2008) is still ticking, though not quite so speedy in today's world. I just haven't been disappointed yet. Knock on wood. Or aluminum.


Those are a pretty decent reliable portable unit. Too bad the 11" is discontinued.


----------



## FeXL

'Nuf said...

Welcome to London: We can say we’re not afraid, light candles and make hearts of our hands but the truth is that we can’t go on like this, says KATIE HOPKINS



> No anger for me this time. No rage like I’ve felt before. No desperate urge to get out there and scream at the idiots who refused to see this coming.
> 
> Not even a nod for the glib idiots who say this will not defeat us, that we will never be broken, that cowardice and terror will not get the better of Britain.
> 
> Because, as loyal as I am, as patriotic as I am, as much as my whole younger life was about joining the British military and fighting for my country — I fear we are broken.
> 
> Not because of this ghoulish spectacle outside our own Parliament. Not because of the lives rammed apart on the pavement, even as they thought about what was for tea. Or what train home they might make.
> 
> But because this is us now.
> 
> This is our country now.
> 
> This is what we have become.
> 
> To this, we have been reduced.
> 
> Because all the while those forgiving fools in Brussels stood with their stupid hands raised in hearts to the sky, another mischief was in the making. More death was in the pipeline.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> Would love a polished wood Macbook,


Now that would be cool! But only in an aesthetic way, it would run very, very hot and probably burn up very quickly.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Macfury

Evangelicals are doing more than their share. The Progs want to salve their consciences by doing it with other people's money.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Evangelicals are doing more than their share. The Progs want to salve their consciences by doing it with other people's money.



Really? Tell me what evangelicals are doing exactly, apart from judging.


----------



## SINC

The failed Canadian refugee experiment. A long but revealing look at the absolute failure of taking in so many Syrian refugees. 

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/03/...p_1=608427&_r=0&referer=http://m.facebook.com


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> Really? Tell me what evangelicals are doing exactly, apart from judging.


They're supporting refugee families.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> They're supporting refugee families.



Please explain, Mr. Outrageous-Claims boy.


----------



## Macfury

https://www.evangelicalfellowship.c...Year-Later-Evangelical-Church-in-Canada-and-S



> So exactly how many refugees were sponsored by Canadian evangelical churches since 2015?
> 
> These totals, reported by denominations affiliated with the EFC, represent refugees who have already arrived in Canada from Syria and the Middle East in the years 2015, 2016 and so far in 2017. The table also includes the applications submitted so far in 2017 and expected to arrive this year:
> 
> *TOTAL 2015-2017: 3,517*
> 
> Canadian evangelical churches have been a significant part of the Canadian Middle Eastern refugee sponsorship story, helping to provide new homes and lives to many displaced individuals, and, importantly, the often-overlooked but essential element of “community”.
> 
> While we applaud the fact that Canada fulfilled its initial commitment for 2015/16 for Syrian Refugee sponsorship, we are eager to know what is ahead in 2017. As of January 2, 2017, there are 17,912 refugee resettlement applications (individuals) still in process, and another 1,993 with finalized applications are still waiting to make the trip to Canada. Evangelical churches have already submitted 957 applications for this coming year, and it is only January.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> The failed Canadian refugee experiment. A long but revealing look at the absolute failure of taking in so many Syrian refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/03/...p_1=608427&_r=0&referer=http://m.facebook.com



How exactly do you think this article reflects the failure of the refugee program? Are you sure you read the article and didn't just glance at the title? Month 13 presents challenges to both immigrants and their sponsors, to be sure, but what I read was about success despite the challenges. A quote from the article itself:



> “The sponsorship program, in my opinion, is the most efficient way of bringing new people into the country, because it provides so much support, emotional, social and financial,” said Mr. Nammoura, the refugee advocate.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> https://www.evangelicalfellowship.c...Year-Later-Evangelical-Church-in-Canada-and-S



Well that's good to hear.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> How exactly do you think this article reflects the failure of the refugee program? Are you sure you read the article and didn't just glance at the title? Month 13 presents challenges to both immigrants and their sponsors, to be sure, but what I read was about success despite the challenges. A quote from the article itself:


Different levels of comprehension I suppose. 

I saw it as after a year of taxpayer support, the development of making them independent has failed completely and we as taxpayers will now be on the hook to support them all via welfare. They are not capable of independent living without a teat to attach themselves to and the costs continue. When they want to return to Syria further demonstrates that failure. Syria over here? Their free ride is that bad?


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> Well that's good to hear.


Sure, but your ****ty meme attacking evangelicals is still out there for everyone to see. You posted it without even checking it for accuracy.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Different levels of comprehension I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it as after a year of taxpayer support, the development of making them independent has failed completely and we as taxpayers will now be on the hook to support them all via welfare. They are not capable of independent living without a teat to attach themselves to and the costs continue. When they want to return to Syria further demonstrates that failure. Syria over here? Their free ride is that bad?



I can see your point. But I read it as the Hajj family was having a particularly tough time because the dad was having a great difficulty learning English. No language=no currency=tough time finding employment. The kids were doing much better, adapting fairly well to their school. The younger you learn a new language, the easier it is to learn. I think the article also did a good job describing the tough love necessary to help immigrant families learn to fend for themselves, when the temptation to rescue them often takes over. I see the same with "regular" parents and children here, where the kids get spoiled and don't know how to save money. I think the commentary on Welfare was bang on and yes, it does create a real problem if 25,000 new people all go on welfare at the same time in Month 13. Perhaps even moreso than the refugees, we need to screen and train the caregivers as well. But I do not believe that these challenges mean the program is an abject failure; it means the program needs to be improved. At least these families are alive and have a place to live.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Sure, but your ****ty meme attacking evangelicals is still out there for everyone to see. You posted it without even checking it for accuracy.



And so are all your ****ty comments, out there for all ten of us to see. I thought those memes didn't bother you anyway. Have a nice day, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury

There are maybe 20 people posting, but hundreds visiting. You throw out an unfounded smear against evangelicals that is quickly exposed as a lie--but you're too lazy to clean up your mess.



Freddie_Biff said:


> And so are all your ****ty comments, out there for all ten of us to see. I thought those memes didn't bother you anyway. Have a nice day, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> There are maybe 20 people posting, but hundreds visiting. You throw out an unfounded smear against evangelicals that is quickly exposed as a lie--but you're too lazy to clean up your mess.



You throw out unfounded smears against "progs" all the time, which you believe are true because of your own confirmation bias. I see no apology from you ever. So suck it up, princess. I acknowledged my error. I somehow doubt I'll ever see you do the same. It's good that some evangelicals are not acting holier than thou. That doesn't excuse the Mike Pence variety, however.


----------



## Macfury

I haven't been proved wrong yet--and certainly not by you! They're only smears if they aren't true.

It's a good thing you researched Mike Pence so thoroughly. You did, didn't you?



Freddie_Biff said:


> You throw out unfounded smears against "progs" all the time, which you believe are true because of your own confirmation bias. I see no apology from you ever. So suck it up, princess. I acknowledged my error. I somehow doubt I'll ever see you do the same. It's good that some evangelicals are not acting holier than thou. That doesn't excuse the Mike Pence variety, however.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> I haven't been proved wrong yet--and certainly not by you! They're only smears if they aren't true.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing you researched Mike Pence so thoroughly. You did, didn't you?



You know, I get really tired of trying to talk to you. Have a nice day.


----------



## Macfury

Defending one's own ideas requires one to expend a lot more energy than casting aspersions wildly. Sorry you're feeling so tired. Have a nice day!



Freddie_Biff said:


> You know, I get really tired of trying to talk to you. Have a nice day.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> and we as taxpayers will now be on the hook to support them


I do not view a refugee program as something that would be a net economic benefit for us any more than foreign aid. Minimize the net cost, help the most people dollar for dollar, and set things up so that the next generation are net contributors (so the effort is a one-generation cost). But, at their core, refugee programs are global charity.

The main immigration program is something else.


----------



## Macfury

Neither is "diversity" a value that stands on its own, unless the diverse elements have intrinsic value.

Agreed about a refugee program being charity. There is no net economic benefit to a refugee program, especially when the unemployment rate stands a few points over statistical full employment. That's especially true in light of news about automation creeping up the bottom of the job skills scale.


----------



## screature

Beej said:


> I do not view a refugee program as something that would be a net economic benefit for us any more than foreign aid. Minimize the net cost, help the most people dollar for dollar, and set things up so that the next generation are net contributors (so the effort is a one-generation cost). But, at their core, refugee programs are global charity.
> 
> The main immigration program is something else.


Exactement. But thank god there is such a thing.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> Neither is "diversity" a value that stands on its own, unless the diverse elements have intrinsic value.


The mess on university campuses points to an inherent value for diversity of opinion/point of view. Feel good proxies (e.g. looking "diverse") for this value have had the opposite effect. The ideologically uniform decided they would own the definition, at the exclusion of all others.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Beej said:


> The mess on university campuses points to an inherent value for diversity of opinion/point of view. Feel good proxies (e.g. looking "diverse") for this value have had the opposite effect. The ideologically uniform decided they would own the definition, at the exclusion of all others.



I'm not sure I understand what you mean here, Beej. Who are the "ideologically uniform" in your view?


----------



## Dr.G.

Giving back: Syrian group cooks meals for Halifax shelters - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A success story here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## SINC

An idiot in charge. 

Trudeau should probably stop telling desperate refugees that everyone is welcome in Canada - CBC News | Opinion


----------



## screature

Beej said:


> *The mess on university campuses points to an inherent value for diversity of opinion/point of view.* Feel good proxies (e.g. looking "diverse") for this value have had the opposite effect. The ideologically uniform decided they would own the definition, at the exclusion of all others.


Yep those young free minded thinking people are a problem. As I think you suggest, the "wannabees" make matters worse.

"Progressives" exist in many manifestations and are not the exclusive territory of any political party or movement.

I could be completely wrong in my interpretation of what you said, but it was pretty obscure and not stated in plain language but IMO with intent.

Call me strange... I probably wouldn't answer... But call out, "Hey Chite disturber" I might... depending on the company that I am keeping and I may think that you are calling out to someone else.


----------



## Beej

screature said:


> I could be completely wrong in my interpretation of what you said, but it was pretty obscure and not stated in plain language but IMO with intent.


A fair critique. For added clarity, I think this group gets "it":
HeterodoxAcademy.org | to increase viewpoint diversity in the the social sciences


----------



## FeXL

So, how's Sweden's refugee situation doing?

Sweden will 'never go back' to the days of mass immigration after failed asylum seeker launched Friday's truck attack in Stockholm, says the country's shell-shocked PM



> The Prime Minister of Sweden has vowed his country will 'never go back' to recent levels of mass immigration after it emerged the terrorist who killed four people in a truck attack was a failed asylum seeker.
> 
> Stefan Löfven pledged to change his country's liberal attitude, insisting the massive influx allowed during the 2015 migrant crisis would never happen again.


Too late...

Swedish mail firm halts deliveries to suburb within notorious migrant ghetto 'no-go zone' because it is too dangerous



> A Swedish mail company has halted deliveries in a suburb close to a notorious 'no-go zone' because it is now considered too dangerous for their staff.
> 
> PostNord is said to have stopped the deliveries in the Rinkeby borough of Stockholm - an area of Sweden which has been plagued with riots in the past.


Swedish Police Chief Shut Down By Interior Minister After Call to Deport Terror Suspects



> Citing “freedom of speech” and the possibility that expelled migrants risk “persecution” if sent back to their homelands, Sweden’s Justice Minister rejected Erik Nord’s call to deport Islamic State-supporting migrants and demanded the police chief “explain himself”.


Huh. A politician in denial. Colour me not surprised...


----------



## SINC

Nice buncha folks Hairdoo's lettin' in. 

Refugee claimant charged after officer assaulted at Emerson port | CTV News Winnipeg


----------



## screature

Beej said:


> A fair critique. For added clarity, I think this group gets "it":
> HeterodoxAcademy.org | to increase viewpoint diversity in the the social sciences


Basically what they are talking about is pluralism, I don't know why we need another obscure term to use when a long standing term says basically the same thing.

The Aga Khan's speech to the Parliament of Canada was a testament to this. I applaud the Heterodox Academy for its work and despite some perhaps some semantic differences I think they are both seeking the same goal. 

For those who are not bilingual, here is the written English transcript:

Address to both Houses of the Parliament of Canada in the House of Commons Chamber

Here is the untranslated version from the floor of the House:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL

*Because it's 2015!*

Nearly half of all illegal migrants to Canada have “serious criminality”



> National President of the Customs and Immigration Union admits that nearly 50% of the illegal migrants who crossed into Manitoba on foot in the last few weeks have been detained because of “serious criminality”, reported the CBC.
> 
> ...
> 
> Thousands of migrants illegally crossed the Canadian border from the US following Prime Minister Trudeau’s “Welcome to Canada” tweet. “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith. Diversity is our strength #WelcomeToCanada”, Trudeau wrote on January 28, 2017.


S'okay, though. Most of them are from the "Religion of Peace"...


----------



## CubaMark

Thank-you, FeXL, for the article.* It shows that Canada's refugee vetting process is working! Those migrants who have a criminal history are being detained*, and at their upcoming claimant hearing, that history will be considered when deciding to grant them refugee status. Hopefully the persons making the decision will have some compassion, and not reject out of hand folks who have tickets for jaywalking in NYC! But those "bad hombres" who have actual violent histories will face a less-welcoming Canada.


----------



## FeXL

From whom? The Hairdo? HA! 

75% of Canadians have already shown their disapproval. What's that got us? More criminals!

Tell ya what, CM, when all these "bad hombres" get shipped out of Canuckistan to wherever instead of being given $1400/month & the keys to the city, you let me know. I'll be waiting for the linked article.

Until then the bastards are still here & my tax dollars are supporting them, investigating them & (theoretically) jailing them.

If they wouldn't have merely been allowed to cross the border in Manitoba in the first place then it would be far less of an issue.

I used to be rather proud of our fence-free border with the US. Now, not so much...



CubaMark said:


> But those "bad hombres" who have actual violent histories will face a less-welcoming Canada.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> Thank-you, FeXL, for the article.* It shows that Canada's refugee vetting process is working! Those migrants who have a criminal history are being detained*, and at their upcoming claimant hearing, that history will be considered when deciding to grant them refugee status. Hopefully the persons making the decision will have some compassion, and not reject out of hand folks who have tickets for jaywalking in NYC! But those "bad hombres" who have actual violent histories will face a less-welcoming Canada.



Canada certainly seems to have a vetting process for refugees that works. Perhaps other countries could learn from our sunny ways.


----------



## CubaMark

_As if refugees in Europe didn't have enough of an image problem, these asshats add to the problem....._

*Second German soldier arrested over 'false flag' plot to assassinate left-wing politicians in terror attack*

A second soldier has been arrested for allegedly planning a “false flag” terror attack to be blamed on refugees in Germany amid fears of a wider neo-Nazi network within the army.

The plot was exposed with the arrest of a German lieutenant, Franco A, who was found to be posing as a Syrian refugee in order to carry out a shooting attack targeting left-wing politicians.

One of his friends at Illkirch-Graffenstaden barracks in France has now been detained for allegedly covering for the soldier’s absences as he periodically returned to Bavaria to continue the ruse.

** * **​
As well as the loaded 7.65mm pistol stashed in a toilet at Vienna International Airport, around 1,000 rounds of ammunition were found at Mathias F’s home in Offenbach – mostly stolen from the German army.

The federal prosecutor's office said the three suspects were suspected of planning to attack senior politicians and public figures “who are committed to an immigration and refugee policy which has failed in the view of the defendants”.

The names of the former German President, Joachim Gauck, and left-wing justice minister Heiko Maas (SPD) were on a list of potential targets, said spokesperson Frauke Köhler.

She told a press conference Franco A planned to frame Islamist militants for the attack, which would have been linked to his fake identity as a Syrian refugee.

“The three suspects wanted to direct suspicion at asylum seekers living in Germany after the attack,” she added.
(Independent UK)​


----------



## FeXL

Purdy sure the image "problem" of European refugees is not only earned but well deserved...



CubaMark said:


> _As if refugees in Europe didn't have enough of an image problem..._


----------



## Macfury

Reading the details of that nutty plan also reveals that the Germans are doing a lousy job with their refugee program. It sounds like an episode of _Sergeant Bilko _up until the killing part.


----------



## screature

*Aga Khan's speech to Parliament*

Post # 1101

[ame]https://youtu.be/wmceDCn6bF8[/ame]

Did anyone watch it? It seems not, because if you did it is worth talking about IMO.

It seems to me that many people here just want to listen to, read and see commentary about politics that they agree with and that is usually obvious in the beginning of any commentary no matter what media. 

By that I mean, many, it seems some read a few paragraphs, listen to and/or watch a few seconds of audio or video and if after that far in the opinion does not match yours you stop reading/watching/listening and move on. But then still make a post critical of whatever it was that you read, saw or listened to.

In this world of Twitter, Facebook and other social media, concision is not a good thing when trying to get to the "heart/truth" of any matter.


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> Did anyone watch it? It seems not, because if you did it is worth talking about IMO.


I only partially agree. He values "pluralism, meritocracy, and a cosmopolitan ethic." The last two are fine. However, I don't think pluralism is in itself a value any more than diversity is. It's simply a condition. You can have pluralist societies where pluralism works against them or for them.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> I only partially agree. He values "pluralism, meritocracy, and a cosmopolitan ethic." The last two are fine. However, I don't think pluralism is in itself a value any more than diversity is. It's simply a condition. You can have pluralist societies where pluralism works against them or for them.


In Canada we have both pluralism and diversity, they are not mutually exclusive. 

Against who or for who?

Sorry, could you please more fully explain what you mean. To me at least, as a reader your post did not make it clear.


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> In Canada we have both pluralism and diversity, they are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> Against who or for who?


Diversity and pluralism are simply descriptions of a social state--they don't have inherent value. You might have diversity that causes conflict, or you might have diversity that offers no net benefit, or you might have diversity that adds value. A country does not necessarily become better because it is more diverse.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> Diversity and pluralism are simply descriptions of a social state--they don't have inherent value. You might have diversity that causes conflict, or you might have diversity that offers no net benefit, or you might have diversity that adds value. *A country does not necessarily become better because it is more diverse.*


Ok. Thank you. I now know what you mean. It makes me sad that you think like that.

* It does in principle.*

That is exactly what the US and Canada are based upon.

New Colossus

Not like the brazen giant of Greek fame,
With conquering limbs astride from land to land;
Here at our sea-washed, sunset gates shall stand
A mighty woman with a torch, whose flame
Is the imprisoned lightning, and her name
Mother of Exiles. From her beacon-hand
Glows world-wide welcome; her mild eyes command
The air-bridged harbor that twin cities frame.
“Keep, ancient lands, your storied pomp!” cries she
With silent lips. “Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”


----------



## Macfury

That poem explains the goodness of America, in welcoming freedom-loving people. If anything, it demonstrates the the virtues of freedom.

If I own a company, I can likely achieve the greatest diversity by hiring at random. Instead, I would want to hire strategically, to fill areas where approaches and skillsets aren't already covered. The value is in the skills, not the point of origin of the applicant.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Ok. Thank you. I now know what you mean. It makes me sad that you think like that.
> 
> * It does in principle.*
> 
> That is exactly what the US and Canada are based upon.
> 
> New Colossus
> 
> Not like the brazen giant of Greek fame,
> With conquering limbs astride from land to land;
> Here at our sea-washed, sunset gates shall stand
> A mighty woman with a torch, whose flame
> Is the imprisoned lightning, and her name
> Mother of Exiles. From her beacon-hand
> Glows world-wide welcome; her mild eyes command
> The air-bridged harbor that twin cities frame.
> “Keep, ancient lands, your storied pomp!” cries she
> With silent lips. “Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Beej

screature said:


> * It does in principle.*


You should try laying out the underlying assumptions you are making. Canada has very low rates of illiteracy, polygamy, and all sorts of other diverse attributes seen in humanity. More diversity, without other underlying assumptions, includes more of those attributes.

I agree that there is a strong case to be made, but it is best made precisely. The case should also be made knowing that, on a national scale, the evidence is relatively recent, while strife between groups with various differentiating attributes is very old.


----------



## CubaMark

_I wish I could say it surprises me that people take Alex Jones seriously (have you seen this guy in action? :yikes: )... but then I think, "Well, Trump...."_

*Alex Jones said refugees ravaged Idaho town with disease and crime. Twin Falls says folks get along fine*

The damage began last summer when three children assaulted a 5-year-old girl. Word spread fast that the attackers — 14, 10 and 7 — were from refugee families and that the victim was white.

Twin Falls County Prosecutor Grant Loebs says the bad information soon fanned out across a small but vocal segment of the anti-refugee community. There was a knife (false). They were Syrians (false). They raped the child (false). They urinated in her mouth (false).

Anti-refugee activists seized on it, however. The online magazine Slate reported that during City Council meetings, “speaker after speaker stood up to denounce Islam and warn that terror had come to Twin Falls.”

Ultimately, the kids pleaded guilty to felony lewd conduct and misdemeanor battery.

** * **​
Jones, along with Breitbart News, took direct aim at Chobani and its chief executive, Hamdi Ulukaya, for hiring refugees who they claimed had nefarious intentions while spreading disease and causing crime. Twin Falls took on the collateral damage.

“Idaho Yogurt Maker Caught Importing Migrant Rapists,” Jones read from a Breitbart story.

** * **​
“TB spiked 500% in Twin Falls during 2012 as Chobani opened the plant,” Jones read during a segment on his Infowars program. “The blessings just continue. Seven refugees with active TB sent to Idaho when they know they got it.”

Chobani sued for defamation on April 24 and reserved the right to seek punitive damages. Jones quickly responded on his show, predicting an Idaho jury would not side with the yogurt company.

“You wait until the Idaho jury brother sits there and sees all this and knows all this. Won’t matter half of them work at your damn plant. They hate your guts too,” Jones said. “They hate your thuggery. They hate your bullying. They hate your Islamification. They hate your mutilation. They hate everything Islam does.”

** * **​
The Idaho Department of Health and Welfare debunked the tuberculosis claim, saying refugees are screened properly before entering the country.

“Idaho typically reports about 10 cases of active TB each year to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, with one or two from the refugee community,” the agency said. “There are five cases being treated in the state today, but none are refugees.”

Zeze Rwasama, director of the refugee program at the College of Southern Idaho, says Twin Falls is a model for how to settle and integrate refugees into a community because it’s been doing it for so long and its size makes the transition easier for refugees and the community.

** * **​
A former translator for the U.S. Army, Noori says there have been some bumps along the way integrating into Twin Falls — a lone teacher pushing Christianity on his children and graffiti defacing the local mosque. But he says most people are friendly and helpful.

When about five people staged a protest on the mosque property, he says, it was a Christian neighbor who called police to have them moved off the private grounds.

Noori says he’s adjusting to life in Twin Falls and likes the area and the people. His kids have grown to love watching and playing basketball — though soccer is still his favorite sport.

(LA Times)​


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> _I wish I could say it surprises me that people take Alex Jones seriously (have you seen this guy in action? :yikes: )... but then I think, "Well, Trump...."_
> 
> 
> 
> *Alex Jones said refugees ravaged Idaho town with disease and crime. Twin Falls says folks get along fine*
> 
> 
> 
> The damage began last summer when three children assaulted a 5-year-old girl. Word spread fast that the attackers — 14, 10 and 7 — were from refugee families and that the victim was white.
> 
> 
> 
> Twin Falls County Prosecutor Grant Loebs says the bad information soon fanned out across a small but vocal segment of the anti-refugee community. There was a knife (false). They were Syrians (false). They raped the child (false). They urinated in her mouth (false).
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-refugee activists seized on it, however. The online magazine Slate reported that during City Council meetings, “speaker after speaker stood up to denounce Islam and warn that terror had come to Twin Falls.”
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately, the kids pleaded guilty to felony lewd conduct and misdemeanor battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ** * **​
> 
> 
> Jones, along with Breitbart News, took direct aim at Chobani and its chief executive, Hamdi Ulukaya, for hiring refugees who they claimed had nefarious intentions while spreading disease and causing crime. Twin Falls took on the collateral damage.
> 
> 
> 
> “Idaho Yogurt Maker Caught Importing Migrant Rapists,” Jones read from a Breitbart story.
> 
> 
> 
> ** * **​
> 
> 
> “TB spiked 500% in Twin Falls during 2012 as Chobani opened the plant,” Jones read during a segment on his Infowars program. “The blessings just continue. Seven refugees with active TB sent to Idaho when they know they got it.”
> 
> 
> 
> Chobani sued for defamation on April 24 and reserved the right to seek punitive damages. Jones quickly responded on his show, predicting an Idaho jury would not side with the yogurt company.
> 
> 
> 
> “You wait until the Idaho jury brother sits there and sees all this and knows all this. Won’t matter half of them work at your damn plant. They hate your guts too,” Jones said. “They hate your thuggery. They hate your bullying. They hate your Islamification. They hate your mutilation. They hate everything Islam does.”
> 
> 
> 
> ** * **​
> 
> 
> The Idaho Department of Health and Welfare debunked the tuberculosis claim, saying refugees are screened properly before entering the country.
> 
> 
> 
> “Idaho typically reports about 10 cases of active TB each year to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, with one or two from the refugee community,” the agency said. “There are five cases being treated in the state today, but none are refugees.”
> 
> 
> 
> Zeze Rwasama, director of the refugee program at the College of Southern Idaho, says Twin Falls is a model for how to settle and integrate refugees into a community because it’s been doing it for so long and its size makes the transition easier for refugees and the community.
> 
> 
> 
> ** * **​
> 
> 
> A former translator for the U.S. Army, Noori says there have been some bumps along the way integrating into Twin Falls — a lone teacher pushing Christianity on his children and graffiti defacing the local mosque. But he says most people are friendly and helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> When about five people staged a protest on the mosque property, he says, it was a Christian neighbor who called police to have them moved off the private grounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Noori says he’s adjusting to life in Twin Falls and likes the area and the people. His kids have grown to love watching and playing basketball — though soccer is still his favorite sport.
> 
> 
> 
> (LA Times)​



People believe what they want to believe. Confirmation bias, I believe it's called.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> People believe what they want to believe. Confirmation bias, I believe it's called.


It would be like all of those religious and Trump memes that you never research, but post as if they were true...


----------



## SINC

What it does show is that here is a very real fear of refugees, not only just in the USA. Justified or not, it does indeed exist and isn't going to go away anytime soon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A fear of refugees, yes. Legitimate rationale for that fear? No, virtually every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs me the broad brush you paint with...



Freddie_Biff said:


> ALegitimate rationale for that fear? No, virtually every time.


----------



## Rps

Freddie_Biff said:


> A fear of refugees, yes. Legitimate rationale for that fear? No, virtually every time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think what we have here is an instance of "time gap". While most of non aboriginal North America was indeed created by immigrants, certain periods of time has had antiimmigrant passions. While U.S. dogma has " the bring me your tired, poor" et al, when ever immigrants flood an area resentment by the residents ( who have forgotten their immigrant history ) takes over and in many cases forces new comers into cultural ghettoes for survival until they, too, become resident who have forgotten their immigrant past. In a global world and economy the feat of lost jobs to immigrants, the fear of new cultures...the " they're trying to change us" has gone on since the days of immigration. Yes, we do have to make some accommodations as a society, and yes our burocracy will often hurt some citizens as policies tend to favour the new comers...but as time goes on we blend....that blending I think is what keeps our country sane in this crazy world. The more sophisticated we can become the greater weapons we have against prejudices, injustices, and terror.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> I think what we have here is an instance of "time gap". While most of non aboriginal North America was indeed created by immigrants, certain periods of time has had antiimmigrant passions. While U.S. dogma has " the bring me your tired, poor" et al, when ever immigrants flood an area resentment by the residents ( who have forgotten their immigrant history ) takes over and in many cases forces new comers into cultural ghettoes for survival until they, too, become resident who have forgotten their immigrant past. In a global world and economy the feat of lost jobs to immigrants, the fear of new cultures...the " they're trying to change us" has gone on since the days of immigration. Yes, we do have to make some accommodations as a society, and yes our burocracy will often hurt some citizens as policies tend to favour the new comers...but as time goes on we blend....that blending I think is what keeps our country sane in this crazy world. The more sophisticated we can become the greater weapons we have against prejudices, injustices, and terror.



I agree wholeheartedly, Rps. The mentality of shutting the door behind me as soon as I get in is elitist. Compassion for others would go a lot farther to reduce the threat of terrorism than blatantly exclusionist practices.


----------



## Macfury

At this point in istory, massive displacement by automation will likely eliminate our need for more workers in short order. Unless immigrants are highly skilled, accepting them in the near future will simply be an act of charity.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> A fear of refugees, yes. Legitimate rationale for that fear? No, virtually every time.


'Cept of course of the women they have raped. And the children they have sexually harassed. And of course not to forget the people they have killed. Not so much virtually every time at all.


----------



## Rps

SINC said:


> 'Cept of course of the women they have raped. And the children they have sexually harassed. And of course not to forget the people they have killed. Not so much virtually every time at all.


Are we talking Canada Sinc? I work with refugees here in Windsor, which has an extremely high intake rate, and we had not seen any of this. Alleged in Sweden, Belgium, and Norway, but to my knowledge little here.....what is the experience out West, as Edmonton has a high intake as well.


----------



## SINC

Nope Rp. Not Canada. Yet.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Nope Rp. Not Canada. Yet.


So.... it would appear Canada's refugee vetting system is working....


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, that much-vaunted vetting system where they hike north of the 49th in the middle of Manitoba & hand off their children to waiting RCMP officers.

If they are even contested...



CubaMark said:


> So.... it would appear Canada's refugee vetting system is working....


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> So.... it would appear Canada's refugee vetting system is working....


Yep, right. So far.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Are we talking Canada Sinc? I work with refugees here in Windsor, which has an extremely high intake rate, and we had not seen any of this. Alleged in Sweden, Belgium, and Norway, but to my knowledge little here.....what is the experience out West, as Edmonton has a high intake as well.



They always talk everywhere but Canada, Rps, save for the few stories invented on the Rebel Media. Islamophobia runs deep in the heartland, absent any actual evidence. That's why phobias are considered irrational fears. You don't need actual examples to be afraid and treat people with brown skin accordingly.


----------



## FeXL

Just like the sexual assault that occurred in West Edmonton mall by a Muslim proved you wrong, time will prove you wrong on all your other "it hasn't happened here yet" denials. It will happen here. Sooner or later.

It's a losing strategy, Freddie. Concede now & save what little face you have left.



Freddie_Biff said:


> They always talk everywhere but Canada...


----------



## FeXL

Austria gets it.

Austria approves burka ban and mandatory language lessons for migrants



> AUSTRIA has approved a series of measures aimed at integrating migrants, including a ban on the burka and the introduction of mandatory language lessons.
> 
> The country’s parliament last night rubber-stamped the measures, which will be introduced from October.


----------



## FeXL

Too little, too late for Sweden.

Sweden Introduces Bible Test for ‘Christian’ Refugees



> The Swedish government has started quizzing refugees on aspects of Christianity to root out people who are lying about their religion.
> 
> Authorities in the Scandinavian country are now asking questions on aspects of the Bible and issues of doctrine in major churches when they apply for asylum.
> 
> The tests were introduced by the Swedish Migration Agency amid concerns that migrants could be faking religious conviction to bolster claims that they would be persecuted in their country of origin.


----------



## Rps

FeXL said:


> Just like the sexual assault that occurred in West Edmonton mall by a Muslim proved you wrong, time will prove you wrong on all your other "it hasn't happened here yet" denials. It will happen here. Sooner or later.
> 
> It's a losing strategy, Freddie. Concede now & save what little face you have left.


Let's get real here. On average Canada has about 400,000 sexual assault complaints a year I wonder who is doing those..........


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rps said:


> Let's get real here. On average Canada has about 400,000 sexual assault complaints a year I wonder who is doing those..........



Exactly.


----------



## FeXL

Rps said:


> Let's get real here. On average Canada has about 400,000 sexual assault complaints a year I wonder who is doing those..........


Coupla questions, Rps: 

1) Based on your observations of what's currently happening in the EU with their African & Middle Eastern Islamic refugees, do you expect that 400,000 number to go proportionally up, down or stay the same in Canada if we continue along our current refugee path?

2) If you could readily identify a particular demographic group as one that contains those who sexually assaulted and/or raped girls, boys & women, a group that kills gays by throwing them off rooftops, a group that believes in female genital mutilation, a group that believes in child brides, a group that believes in the repression of females, where one woman's voice is worth half of a man's in a court of law and where a victim of rape is charged with infidelity, a group that doesn't allow women to drive a vehicle & makes them wear clothing that covers them from their head to their feet, a group that is so inbred from marrying cousins that their children are dying and adults are sickly, a group that subjugates "infidels" by threatening either death or conversion to Islam, a group that believes in honour killings, a group that believes Sharia law is the highest law in the land (a short list from who knows how many)...

If you could protect your family, relatives, friends, fellow countrymen by restricting members of this particular group from immigrating into Canada & conducting what they've done not only in their own lands but everywhere else they've gone, would you?

3) Name one other easily identifiable demographic group that includes rape as one of its mainstays.


----------



## Rps

FeXL, give me some time and I will give you the reply your post deserves. But I don't see the number in Canada changing to much..hopefully it will go down as the RCMP and Armed Forces are beginning to police themselves better. As for your other questions i will get back to you to continue us our discussion. Rp


----------



## FeXL

Poland gets it.

Polish PM: We cannot accept refugees



> She told a press conference in Warsaw that “there was no agreement” of EU member states to compulsory quotas related to accepting migrants.
> 
> Szydło added that thanks to Poland's tough attitude towards refugees, “a critical attitude towards the mechanism of migrant relocation is becoming increasingly widespread in the European Union”.
> 
> “Poland cannot accept refugees,” she added.


----------



## CubaMark

CubaMark said:


> Jones, along with Breitbart News, took direct aim at Chobani and its chief executive, Hamdi Ulukaya, for hiring refugees who they claimed had nefarious intentions while spreading disease and causing crime. Twin Falls took on the collateral damage.
> 
> “Idaho Yogurt Maker Caught Importing Migrant Rapists,” Jones read from a Breitbart story.
> 
> ** * **​
> “TB spiked 500% in Twin Falls during 2012 as Chobani opened the plant,” Jones read during a segment on his Infowars program. “The blessings just continue. Seven refugees with active TB sent to Idaho when they know they got it.”
> 
> Chobani sued for defamation on April 24 and reserved the right to seek punitive damages. Jones quickly responded on his show, predicting an Idaho jury would not side with the yogurt company.
> 
> “You wait until the Idaho jury brother sits there and sees all this and knows all this. Won’t matter half of them work at your damn plant. They hate your guts too,” Jones said. “They hate your thuggery. They hate your bullying. They hate your Islamification. They hate your mutilation. They hate everything Islam does.”


_A heaping pile of crow for Jones, the spreader of hate:_

*Alex Jones: InfoWars radio host forced to apologise to Chobani yoghurt boss*










Right-wing radio host and conspiracy theorist Alex Jones says he has settled a lawsuit filed by Greek yoghurt giant Chobani, despite previous claims that he would never back down in the defamation case. 

Mr Jones read a brief statement at the end of his radio show on Wednesday saying he had retracted previous stories and tweets about Chobani. 

Chobani had argued in its lawsuit that Mr Jones and his InfoWars website posted fabricated stories earlier this month that linked Chobani owner Hamdi Ulukaya and the company to a sexual assault case involving refugee children.
(Independent UK)​
_Watch the video of Jones' retraction at the link...[sarcasm] boy, does he ever come across as sincere.[/sarcasm]_


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> _A heaping pile of crow for Jones, the spreader of hate:_
> 
> 
> 
> *Alex Jones: InfoWars radio host forced to apologise to Chobani yoghurt boss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-wing radio host and conspiracy theorist Alex Jones says he has settled a lawsuit filed by Greek yoghurt giant Chobani, despite previous claims that he would never back down in the defamation case.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Jones read a brief statement at the end of his radio show on Wednesday saying he had retracted previous stories and tweets about Chobani.
> 
> 
> 
> Chobani had argued in its lawsuit that Mr Jones and his InfoWars website posted fabricated stories earlier this month that linked Chobani owner Hamdi Ulukaya and the company to a sexual assault case involving refugee children.
> 
> (Independent UK)​
> 
> 
> _Watch the video of Jones' retraction at the link...[sarcasm] boy, does he ever come across as sincere.[/sarcasm]_



And sources like Breitbart News and the Rebel Media are the ones our right-wing friends want us to look for to find the truth? No thanks. That kind of "truth" I can live without.


----------



## SINC

We can all live without 'some things', Frank. 

In my case the left, the NDP and especially Red Rachel.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> We can all live without 'some things', Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> In my case the left, the NDP and especially Red Rachel.



And in my case, alt-right conspiracy theorists. I guess we all have our preferences.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> And sources like Breitbart News and the Rebel Media are the ones our right-wing friends want us to look for to find the truth? No thanks. That kind of "truth" I can live without.


CNN and CBC will do just fine, eh?


----------



## FeXL

France: No-Go Zones Now in Heart of Big Cities



> *"There are several hundred square meters of pavement abandoned to men alone; women are no longer considered entitled to be there. Cafés, bars and restaurants are prohibited to them, as are the sidewalks, the subway station and the public squares." – Le Parisien.
> 
> *"For more than a year, the Chapelle-Pajol district (10th-18th arrondissements) has completely changed its face: groups of dozens of lone men, street vendors, aliens, migrants and smugglers harass women and hold the streets." – Le Parisien.
> 
> *In the heart of Paris, Bordeaux, Toulouse, Marseille, Grenoble, Avignon, districts here and there have been "privatized" by a mix of drug traffickers, Salafist zealots and Islamic youth gangs. The main victims are women. They are – Muslim and non-Muslim -- sexually harassed; some are sexually assaulted. The politicians, as usual, are fully informed of the situation imposed upon women.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> France: No-Go Zones Now in Heart of Big Cities


Oh FFS, not this bull**** again.



As for The Gatestone Institute - founded by U.S. Ambassador to the United Nation's (pre-2006) John Bolton (a stellar fella, that one):

*One of America's Most Dangerous Think Tanks Is Spreading Islamophobic Hate Across the Atlantic*

The Gatestone Institute, a New York-based think tank, has become one of the most important hubs in America’s Islamophobia industry, pumping out reams of dangerous anti-Muslim propaganda of the kind lapped up by far-right mass murderer Anders Breivik. The transatlantic dimensions of Gatestone’s influence have so far gone largely unnoticed, but its close links to several British groups, including the Quilliam Foundation, Stand for Peace and the Henry Jackson Society deserve close scrutiny.

** * **​
The language of “counter-extremism” has become a cover for anti-Muslim racism. Inter-linked groups like Stand for Peace, Quilliam and the Henry Jackson Society are aggressive purveyors of what they call “anti-extremism,” while at the same time maintaining close links to —and themselves perpetuating—Islamophobic prejudice of the worst sort, typified by their connections to the Gatestone Institute. The establishment kudos and mainstream influence of these groups should alarm us all.
(Alternet)​


----------



## FeXL

No. Still. Denying their existence does not make them go away.

European 'No-Go' Zones: Fact or Fiction? Part 1: France

The No-Go Zones of Europe

Muslim ‘No-Go Zones’ In Europe?

EUROPE'S NO-GO ZONES: List of 900 EU areas where police have 'LOST CONTROL' to migrants

And, finally, this link, wherein the "news" sources that progs all view as the holy grails of truth have actually been reporting on Muslim No-Go Zones since 2005:

CNN Owes Jindal Apology: NYT Admits ‘Mythical’ Muslim No-Go Zones Exist

I'll see your Bloomberg & raise you the NYT...



> In summation: Muslim No-Go Zones do exist in Europe. Going back more than a decade, DC Media outlets like the AP, NBC, CNN and New York Times have been reporting on these Muslim No-Go Zones.





CubaMark said:


> Oh FFS, not this bull**** again.


----------



## FeXL

Aaaaaand, once again, attacking the messenger rather than the message.

You Progs never change...



CubaMark said:


> As for The Gatestone Institute - founded by U.S. Ambassador to the United Nation's (pre-2006) John Bolton...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Aaaaaand, once again, attacking the messenger rather than the message.
> 
> You Progs never change...


That was a rather feeble rejoinder, wasn't it?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> That was a rather feeble rejoinder, wasn't it?


Well, it's just typical. When they can't form an argument in the face of actual facts, they turn it personal.

And again, I didn't win the argument. He merely got bored of swinging his sword with his remaining arm (ignoring his severed torso) & moved on...


----------



## Beej

CubaMark said:


> Oh FFS


The lead paragraph in that post did not leave a sense of, "okay, this will provide some useful counterpoints". It was angry ranting. The next one seemed to play up the idea that an organization paying its employees, contractors, or contributors as a very important point to make.

In other words, the two leading paragraphs leave me with the impression that I'm looking at an unhinged blog post from inside an echo chamber. Those can be great reads but this was presented as some form of expose.

The post goes downhill from there. Is the post from a parody site making fun of what could otherwise be a credible and persuasive point view?


----------



## FeXL

Good question...

Katie: 'Why Do Muslim Refugees Go To Christian Countries?'



> "Why is it, help me understand, always help me, why is it we see Muslims running from Muslim countries to Christian countries for a better life?
> 
> "Does that not tell us something about Muslims, the religion of Islam? Why is it always Christian countries that need to save Muslim countries, help me understand."


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Good question...
> 
> Katie: 'Why Do Muslim Refugees Go To Christian Countries?'


No, it's not a good question. Katie is an idiot, and a race-baiter, and a spreader of hate against muslims. Do a quick search, there's A LOT of material revealing her bigotry.

I'm not going to bother listening to her ranting, but since you are more akin to her traditional audience, FeXL, I'll ask you: in her program did she bother to recognize, for example, Jordan or Lebanon for the MILLIONS of Syrian refugees that they've taken in?

Yeah. Thought so.

*In Jordan, we understand a refugee crisis*

_Today, Jordan hosts approximately 1.4 million Syrians, of whom 647,000 are registered with the United Nations High Commission for Refugees. Of these, only 100,000 live in refugee camps, while another 1.3 million are hosted within local communities. In total, Syrians now make up 21 per cent of Jordan’s 6.7 million inhabitants.

To put this in perspective, 20 per cent of Britain’s population amounts to 12.8 million people. Belgium has a population of 11.2 million and Greece has 10.8 million. Imagine if all the Belgians – or every Greek – or, in fact, if the combined populations of the EU’s eight smallest countries had migrated to Britain in about two and a half years. Then you would understand what Jordan has been forced to cope with._​
*Large Syrian Refugee Population in Lebanon Sparks Social Tensions*

_Syrian refugees account for 30 percent of Lebanon's population, the highest concentration per capita of refugees in the world. Seventy percent live below the poverty line compared to 40 percent of the Lebanese population.

Few camps exist for Syrian refugees. Most live in host communities among Lebanese who are as impoverished as they are. The U.N. humanitarian coordinator for Lebanon, Philippe Lazzarini, said there is a constant high risk of tension among the host communities and Syrian refugees over competition for services and limited resources._​


----------



## FeXL

Again, you turn the argument into a personal attack.

Do you know why there's a lot of material claiming she's a bigot?

Because anybody the left doesn't like & can't win an argument against becomes a bigot or a -phobe or literally Hitler or some such baseless pejorative. That's why. I know. I have been called most of these things & more by the left on these boards, including yourself, yet I remain none of them.

Curious, idn't it...

As to your observations about Jordan & Lebanon, good for them. All I can say is, it's coming...



CubaMark said:


> No, it's not a good question. Katie is an idiot, and a race-baiter, and a spreader of hate against muslims. Do a quick search, there's A LOT of material revealing her bigotry.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Again, you turn the argument into a personal attack.


It's not a "personal attack" if it's stating the truth. Did I hurt your feelings?



FeXL said:


> As to your observations about Jordan & Lebanon, good for them. All I can say is, it's coming...


"Good for them" is your response when I provide evidence that what you allege - that muslim refugees only go to Christian countries - is bull****. No retraction, no _mea culpa_, just sweep it under the rug and ignore the reality. Typical.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> It's not a "personal attack" if it's stating the truth. Did I hurt your feelings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good for them" is your response when I provide evidence that what you allege - that muslim refugees only go to Christian countries - is bull****. No retraction, no _mea culpa_, just sweep it under the rug and ignore the reality. Typical.



Isn't someone who is offended by what they perceive as a personal attack regarded as a "snowflake" on these boards? If the shoe fits....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Actually, it is.

If I call you an asshole, for instance, even though it may be the truth, it's also a personal attack.

And, not hardly.



CubaMark said:


> It's not a "personal attack" if it's stating the truth. Did I hurt your feelings?


I alleged nothing. I quoted an article that I thought contained an interesting question. If you have issues with what she asked, contact her. I'm sure she'd be happy to hear from you. Surely someone with your stunning intellect & keen journalistic experience would be able to put her in her place just like you do here on a regular basis. No, really. Please, post the outcome on these boards.



CubaMark said:


> "Good for them" is your response when I provide evidence that what you allege - that muslim refugees only go to Christian countries - is bull****.


Speaking of ignoring reality, I eagerly await the commencement of your own lengthy retraction list. I suggest starting in the Alternative Energy thread. There's years worth of your crap to deal with there...



CubaMark said:


> No retraction, no _mea culpa_, just sweep it under the rug and ignore the reality. Typical.


----------



## FeXL

Go back to sleep, Freddie. The election's not for another two years...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Isn't someone who is offended by what they perceive as a personal attack regarded as a "snowflake" on these boards? If the shoe fits....


----------



## FeXL

Refugees lie? :yikes:

Shocka...

'They're taking us for fools': Pauline Hanson 'disgusted' six Iranian refugees were allowed to stay in Australia despite being caught holidaying in Iran



> Pauline Hanson has blasted six Iranian refugees for fooling Australia after they were caught holidaying in the Islamic theocracy they had fled.
> 
> The One Nation leader was weighed into the controversy involving half a dozen men who arrived in Australia from Iran between 2009 and 2014.
> 
> Immigration Minister Peter Dutton cancelled their visas however the Administrative Appeals Tribunal has overturned his decision and allowed them to stay.


Maybe it's just me but if I'm truly fleeing a country, fearing for my life because of _any_ sort of persecution, religious or otherwise, I'm thinking I'm not going back for summer holidays next year...


----------



## SINC

Britain is now suffering the effects of a combination of accepting refugees and allowing too many immigrants who worship Allah.

London Bridge attack latest: Theresa May says 'enough is enough' after seven are killed

This has happened slowly over the past two decades and now they find themselves unsafe on their own soil as more and more of them infiltrate British society.

Canada is sliding down the very same slippery path under the Trudeau Liberals. Those who keep saying it is different here and that nothing has happened here yet are sadly mistaken. It will happen here to your children and your grandchildren as the decades pass as these people take control of what used to be your country. If watching it happen today in Britain and France doesn't convince you, nothing will.

Enough is enough is right!


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Enough is enough is right!


I read somewhere she was ordering in tea candles by the bulk...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Religion of Peace.

Asylum Seeker Shot by Police After Stabbing Five-Year-Old to Death



> A five-year-old child was stabbed to death over the weekend at an asylum home in Bavaria by a 41-year-old who was later shot by police.
> 
> The five-year-old boy was attacked by the man on Saturday night at an asylum home in the small town of Arnschwang. The 41-year-old Afghan asylum seeker was already known to police and had to wear an ankle monitor because he had been previously convicted of arson, Donau Kurier reports.


Big man, stabbing a 5 year old...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Further from the Religion of Peace.
> 
> Asylum Seeker Shot by Police After Stabbing Five-Year-Old to Death


_According to Bavarian broadcaster BR24, the reason the Afghan was not sent back to Afghanistan after serving his sentence was that he had converted to Christianity. Authorities feared the man’s life may be at risk if sent back to his native country._​


----------



## FeXL

Of course he did! Amazing how many people have deathbed conversions when their fresh supply of tender, young, white virgins is threatened.

And, suddenly, overnight, decades of indoctrination vanished... :lmao:



CubaMark said:


> ...the reason the Afghan was not sent back to Afghanistan after serving his sentence was that he had converted to Christianity.​


​


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Of course he did! Amazing how many people have deathbed conversions when their fresh supply of tender, young, white virgins is threatened.
> 
> And, suddenly, overnight, decades of indoctrination vanished... :lmao:


Sigh. Read your own post.

This moron apparently converted to Christianity sometime before 2009.


----------



## FeXL

I repeat:

And, suddenly, overnight, decades of indoctrination vanished... :lmao:



CubaMark said:


> Sigh. Read your own post.
> 
> This moron apparently converted to Christianity sometime before 2009.


----------



## FeXL

And, still not a single word from you about the Big Man, the model refugee, stabbing a 5 year old.

Defend, defend, defend...


----------



## FeXL

Fleeing Tyranny or Bringing it with Them?



> *Many newcomers to Canada and Europe are demanding laws similar to those from which they claim to be seeking refuge.
> 
> **Newcomers soon start demanding privileges. They ask for gender segregation at work and in educational institutions; they ask for faith schools (madrasas), and demand an end to any criticism of their extremist practices such as female genital mutilation (FGM), forced marriages, child marriages and inciting hatred for other religions. They call any criticism "Islamophobia". They seek to establish a parallel justice system such as sharia courts. They are also unlikely, on different pretexts, to support any anti-terror or anti-extremism programs. They seem to focus only on criticizing the policies of West.*
> 
> *It is now the responsibility of Western governments to curb this growing turbulence of religious fundamentalism. Western governments need to require "hardline" Muslims to follow the laws of the land. Extremists need to be stopped from driving civilization to a collision course before the freedoms, for which so many have worked so hard and sacrificed so much are -- through indifference or political opportunism -- completely abolished.


M'bold.

Nails it.

Not to mention that many actually return to the very country they fled from in order to enjoy a little R&R while on holidays.

Ever feel like we've been had?


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> And, still not a single word from you about the Big Man, the model refugee, stabbing a 5 year old.
> 
> Defend, defend, defend...


Typical of the right-wingnuts. Twist, distort and lie when slandering people who don't see the world as they do.

(a) "moron" was perhaps too light of a word to use to describe this criminal. But seriously - you don't think it's already rather obvious what I would think of him? I am a father, you know.

(b) where the **** did / do I ever "defend" terrorists? You sure do like to lay on that paintbrush, don't you?

(c) go away. You are an unpleasant, irksome, boor of a creature.


----------



## FeXL

Your initial, _very first response_, was to point out the killer had converted to Christianity. Not bemoaning the death of a defenceless 5 year old, not offering support for his surviving family members. Not even a "That really sucks, but..." Nothing save trying to twist & distort the story because, rather conveniently IMNSHO, he had "converted" to Christianity 8 years ago, completely ignoring the fact that he was indoctrinated by Islam for 33 years prior to that and not acknowledging that his conversion may have been nothing more than a political ploy to avoid deportation. Especially in the face of his killing a 5 year old.



CubaMark said:


> Typical of the right-wingnuts. Twist, distort and lie when slandering people who don't see the world as they do.


No. As a matter of fact, the more you post on these boards the less I'm convinced you care about anything but your Progressive agenda. The lives of others be damned. Ironically, even those of your own children...



CubaMark said:


> (a)...But seriously - you don't think it's already rather obvious what I would think of him? I am a father, you know.


You defend Islam. If not directly, then by all the not-so-subtle innuendo sprinkled throughout your posts on the subject and also by the complete absence of criticism you have on other aspects of it, especially regarding topics pertaining to women, who are far less capable of defending themselves: oppression, rape, misogyny, human rights, gay rights, among others. Things that, as a Progressive sociologist, one would think you'd be climbing all over. 

You call me a misogynist because I take great pleasure in the personal failings of someone who deserves it more than most on the face of this planet but not a peep against a religion who won't even allow their women to drive or to go to the store unattended. And those are just a couple of the milder infractions. The irony is stunning & the hypocrisy apparent to everyone on these boards.

The only two things I have ever seen you even mildly critical of are child marriages & one off-hand comment about FGM. That barely scratches the surface.

Maybe Zacatecas, Mexico is far removed from Germany, France, England, Sweden, _et al_. Maybe there are no Islamic terrorists walking around there like _Canada has dozens of jihadists walking free, yet authorities won't charge them |_ & in the US.

I don't know. What I do know is that the threat is real & it's only a matter of time until it happens here. Maybe it will take the death of someone you deniers know personally before it sinks in. Maybe someone from your family. I sincerely hope not.



CubaMark said:


> (b) where the **** did / do I ever "defend" terrorists? You sure do like to lay on that paintbrush, don't you?


Free world, my friend. No sharia law here. Yet. I can criticize anybody, anything, anytime I want. Deal with it.



CubaMark said:


> (c) go away. You are an unpleasant, irksome, boor of a creature.


Recently a fellow denizen of these boards emailed me a very appropriate meme (thankyouverymuch!), to use as needed. Now is as good a time as any to use it:


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> Typical of the right-wingnuts. Twist, distort and lie when slandering people who don't see the world as they do.
> 
> 
> 
> (a) "moron" was perhaps too light of a word to use to describe this criminal. But seriously - you don't think it's already rather obvious what I would think of him? I am a father, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> (b) where the **** did / do I ever "defend" terrorists? You sure do like to lay on that paintbrush, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> (c) go away. You are an unpleasant, irksome, boor of a creature.



I must concur wholeheartedly with point C.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> I must concur wholeheartedly with point C.


Freddie, a lot of people see you as a dishonest blowhard and an ignoramus, but nobody has told you to leave.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Freddie, a lot of people see you as a dishonest blowhard and an ignoramus, but nobody has told you to leave.



If I leave, who would you have left to argue with? There ain't many of us left.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> If I leave, who would you have left to argue with? There ain't many of us left.


Who would you have left to decry if FeXL left?


----------



## FeXL

The Czech Republic gets it.

Czech Republic Now Refusing Migrants in Fresh Blow to EU Quota Scheme



> Citing security issues, Czech Interior Minister Milan Chovanec said on Monday the Visegrád nation will not be resettling any more of the quota of 2,691 migrants demanded by the scheme, having so far taken just a dozen people who arrived uninvited to Italy and Greece on boats.
> 
> “Due to the aggravated security situation and the dysfunctionality of the whole system, the government approved… a proposal to halt this system for the Czech Republic,” Chovanec told a news conference following a cabinet meeting.


Nice to see a leader with the stones to stand up for the safety of his people. Wonder what that's like...

Because it's 2015!


----------



## FUXL

One of Canada's new issue stamps!

Have a blessed Eid!


----------



## Macfury

Do people still use postage stamps? Haven't sent a letter in years.


----------



## FeXL

I've already posted that Poland & Hungary get it. Further.

Poland, Hungary terror-free by rejecting refugees



> After the European Union (EU) threatened Poland with economic sanctions if it did not receive more than 6,000 asylum seekers, Syzdlo said that she will not give in to the foolishness of the demands and jeopardize Poland’s national security.
> 
> “[Poland] will not participate in the Brussels elites’ folly,” she declared, according to WND.
> 
> *The PM then insisted that there is a direct link between EU’s problematic migration policy and the Islamic terrorism that has infiltrated and plagued the European continent.
> 
> “t is impossible not to connect them,” Suzdlo asserted.*_
> 
> Other Polish leaders agreed that accepting migrants is similar to inviting war inside their borders._


_

M'bold._


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Religion of Peace.

Syrian man, 27, stabs Red Cross psychologist to death at a refugee counselling centre in Germany



> A psychologist working for the German Red Cross has been stabbed to death by a Syrian man at a counseling centre for refugees in the western state of Saarland.
> 
> The charity said the attack took place on Wednesday in the state capital, Saarbruecken.
> 
> The 27-year-old Syrian attacked the Red Cross psychologist following an argument, German news agency dpa reported. The suspect, who wasn't identified, was arrested shortly after the attack.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, yes. Sharia law. In Canada. At least he used a hockey stick...

Note: Original article behind paywall. Text link only. h/t BCF.

Man who beat wife said he didn't know it was against law



> A Fredericton man who beat his wife with a hockey stick for half an hour told a court on May 24 that he didn't know it was against the law in Canada.
> 
> Mohamad Rafia, 54, of Winter Street, a Syrian refugee who arrived in Canada about 14 months ago, pleaded guilty to counts of assault causing bodily harm and uttering threats on May 26.
> 
> *On Thursday, he was sentenced to time served and a year of probation.*


M'bold.

So, the article notes he was imprisoned on May 19. Dateline of the article is June 8. That means that a half hour wife beating is now equivalent to a maximum of 21 days with 3 hots & a cot. Nice.

We'll see how many of the MSM cover this. We'll also look for a furious outcry from all the feminists out there. Perhaps Juthdin will show us his tits in a selfie with the victim...

My bet? Crickets...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Ah, yes. Sharia law. In Canada. At least he used a hockey stick...
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Original article behind paywall. Text link only. h/t BCF.
> 
> 
> 
> Man who beat wife said he didn't know it was against law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the article notes he was imprisoned on May 19. Dateline of the article is June 8. That means that a half hour wife beating is now equivalent to a maximum of 21 days with 3 hots & a cot. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see how many of the MSM cover this. We'll also look for a furious outcry from all the feminists out there. Perhaps Juthdin will show us his tits in a selfie with the victim...
> 
> 
> 
> My bet? Crickets...



This is what your link gets me.









But Blazing Cat Fur certainly does sound like a reputable source. if only it weren't hidden behind a pay wall. Of course, there might be reason that it is.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> ...if only it weren't hidden behind a pay wall...


 Huzzah!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Huzzah!



Do you need a Blazing Cat Fur subcription to get the article? Or are you just showing off your ability to get past pay walls?


----------



## Macfury

I'm showing off my ability.


----------



## FeXL

No, you don't.

Click on the second link. Will take you to a text only copy of the article. Scroll down about half the page to get to the headline.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Do you need a Blazing Cat Fur subcription to get the article?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> No, you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the second link. Will take you to a text only copy of the article. Scroll down about half the page to get to the headline.



I did click on the second link. And the first link. Neither brought me to the article you referenced.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> I did click on the second link. And the first link. Neither brought me to the article you referenced.


What difference does that make now that the article is there for you to read?


----------



## FeXL

Then I suggest you try a different browser. It works for me on Camino, and older version of Safari & an older version of Firefox.

Alternatively, you can peruse MF's version.



Freddie_Biff said:


> I did click on the second link. And the first link. Neither brought me to the article you referenced.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I hate to report a most deplorable lack of enthusiasm for either of those options. Perhaps you can summarize. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> What difference does that make now that the article is there for you to read?



I'm afraid your screen shot is minuscule and blurry. A bad link is a bad link. It shouldn't be this much trouble.


----------



## Macfury

Problem solved!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Problem solved!



Thanks for providing a clearer image. When I type "Mohammad Rafia" into Google, nothing comes up besides this same article on three alt-right news sites. Surely a man beating his wife with a hockey stick would be newsworthy enough to provide for at least SOME corroboration from the mainstream media. Because none exists, and because this article is behind a pay wall, I'm going to call bull****. You want an example of fake news? This is it. In the same realm as batboy and the Weekly World News I used to enjoy when I was a kid. 

Also look at the "photo" with this article, included for "illustrative purposes," another way of saying "re-enacted." These are not the actual woman's injuries, if there even is a woman at all. Trash like this story diminished the importance of actual domestic abuse, which is a tragic and too-frequent occurrence across many cultures in Canada and the world.


----------



## CubaMark

Freddie_Biff said:


> Thanks for providing a clearer image. When I type "Mohammad Rafia" into Google, nothing comes up besides this same article on three alt-right news sites. Surely a man beating his wife with a hockey stick would be newsworthy enough to provide for at least SOME corroboration from the mainstream media.


It's a real story, Freddie (minus the obviously hate-inducing photography). It's just that the Telegraph-Journal (Irving-owned newspaper) is under a paywall and you can't get to things obviously. But if you follow this link, you'll get the big banner that says "LOGIN or SUBSCRIBE", but just click Safari's "Reader" icon and you can read it clearly.

As to the crime: Rafia was an asshole back in Syria, and he's an asshole here in Canada. The laws against domestic abuse in Syria and Canada are very similar, but culturally attitudes are quite different. A man beating his wife in Canada wasn't an unusual bit of news here not so long ago, either.

He deserves to be punished (personally, I'd tie him down and hand Lucille to his wife). But again you fellows are using isolated incidents to slander an entire culture. Refugees, immigrants are human beings like the rest of us. There will always be a percentage of folks who are criminals, have mental health issues, etc. Given that many of the refugee population has suffered inconceivable personal loss of family members, property, and had to leave the only home they've ever known, it's not surprising that there are challenges in adjusting to a new culture & society.

But none of those challenges justifies your prejudicial application of one man's sins across the entire refugee population.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> It's a real story, Freddie (minus the obviously hate-inducing photography). It's just that the Telegraph-Journal (Irving-owned newspaper) is under a paywall and you can't get to things obviously. But if you follow this link, you'll get the big banner that says "LOGIN or SUBSCRIBE", but just click Safari's "Reader" icon and you can read it clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> As to the crime: Rafia was an asshole back in Syria, and he's an asshole here in Canada. The laws against domestic abuse in Syria and Canada are very similar, but culturally attitudes are quite different. A man beating his wife in Canada wasn't an unusual bit of news here not so long ago, either.
> 
> 
> 
> He deserves to be punished (personally, I'd tie him down and hand Lucille to his wife). But again you fellows are using isolated incidents to slander an entire culture. Refugees, immigrants are human beings like the rest of us. There will always be a percentage of folks who are criminals, have mental health issues, etc. Given that many of the refugee population has suffered inconceivable personal loss of family members, property, and had to leave the only home they've ever known, it's not surprising that there are challenges in adjusting to a new culture & society.
> 
> 
> 
> But none of those challenges justifies your prejudicial application of one man's sins across the entire refugee population.




The Daily Gleaner? Okay.


----------



## CubaMark

Freddie_Biff said:


> The Daily Gleaner? Okay.


Yep - it's a subsidiary of the Telegraph-Journal.


----------



## FeXL

Keerist, are you surprised?! :yikes:

This goes totally against the narrative they've been pushing since day one. Of course they're not going to publish it. This is exactly what I predicted long ago. John Q Public will be nearly unaware of any of this if the MSM can, in any way, shut it down or discredit it...



Freddie_Biff said:


> When I type "Mohammad Rafia" into Google, nothing comes up besides this same article on three alt-right news sites.


----------



## FeXL

So, gonna retract your claim. Mr. Bull****?



Freddie_Biff said:


> Surely a man beating his wife with a hockey stick would be newsworthy enough to provide for at least SOME corroboration from the mainstream media. Because none exists, and because this article is behind a pay wall, I'm going to call bull****. You want an example of fake news? This is it.


----------



## FeXL

His defence is that he didn't know it was against the law in Canada. In other words, it's not that he did it but that he got caught.

Or was he lying...



CubaMark said:


> As to the crime: Rafia was an asshole back in Syria, and he's an asshole here in Canada. The laws against domestic abuse in Syria and Canada are very similar,...


No $h!t, Sherlock.



CubaMark said:


> ...but culturally attitudes are quite different.


There you go again, trying to lessen the sting somehow. "Hell, everybody used to do _that_. No biggie..." I'm well into my 50's & I certainly don't recall kicking the hell out of your wife as anything but unusual.



CubaMark said:


> A man beating his wife in Canada wasn't an unusual bit of news here not so long ago, either.


It's an isolated incident _in Canada_. It happens in Muslim countries worldwide all the time. A culture of rape, oppression, misogyny, anti-gay, child brides, FGM, among others. None of which, BTW, is compatible with Western culture.



CubaMark said:


> But again you fellows are using isolated incidents to slander an entire culture.


The fact that we both need oxygen to breath doesn't make followers of Islam "like the rest of us." Far from it.

You wanna bring in 50,000 Christian refugees & immigrants? Do it. Tomorrow. I'll be there cheering them on.



CubaMark said:


> Refugees, immigrants are human beings like the rest of us.


Ah yes, the old "criminals & mentally ill" argument. Here we go. Again. No way to vet the "criminals & mentally ill"? Then nobody comes in the country.



CubaMark said:


> There will always be a percentage of folks who are criminals, have mental health issues, etc.


Given that many of the refugee population returns from whence they came for holidays, it can't be all that bad.

'Sides, if things were truly as bad as you paint, I'm thinking that leaving "all that" behind would be a reason to celebrate, not regret.

In addition there is absolutely no, zero, connect between their suffering & adjusting to a new culture & society.



CubaMark said:


> Given that many of the refugee population has suffered inconceivable personal loss of family members, property, and had to leave the only home they've ever known, it's not surprising that there are challenges in adjusting to a new culture & society.


Asked, answered.



CubaMark said:


> But none of those challenges justifies your prejudicial application of one man's sins across the entire refugee population.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> This goes totally against the narrative they've been pushing since day one. Of course they're not going to publish it. This is exactly what I predicted long ago. John Q Public will be nearly unaware of any of this if the MSM can, in any way, shut it down or discredit it...


Conspiracy theory, much? :lmao:

It's the Fredericton "Daily Gleaner", behind a paywall. It's a local story and the 'bots that do Google News's aggregating either can't get to it or haven't yet.

There are hundreds of very local news stories that happen every day that aren't picked up for national distribution, and this is one of 'em. Just because it happens to be a story that you can use to further your anti-islam / anti-refugee rhetoric doesn't mean the big, bad MSM is intentionally keeping it from you! :lmao:

The MSM lies that bother me are things like those that led to the Iraq war....


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Keerist, are you surprised?! :yikes:
> 
> 
> 
> This goes totally against the narrative they've been pushing since day one. Of course they're not going to publish it. This is exactly what I predicted long ago. John Q Public will be nearly unaware of any of this if the MSM can, in any way, shut it down or discredit it...



Keerist! Have you considered that the lack of corroborating sources can also mean that a story is not true? It's along the lines of that stupid thing you posted about a girl being threatened by refugees with chains.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> Conspiracy theory, much? :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Fredericton "Daily Gleaner", behind a paywall. It's a local story and the 'bots that do Google News's aggregating either can't get to it or haven't yet.
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds of very local news stories that happen every day that aren't picked up for national distribution, and this is one of 'em. Just because it happens to be a story that you can use to further your anti-islam / anti-refugee rhetoric doesn't mean the big, bad MSM is intentionally keeping it from you! :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> The MSM lies that bother me are things like those that led to the Iraq war....



No doubt. Any everyone was reporting on those stories. I always wondered, if Iraq had weapons of mass destruction, why on earth didn't they use them to defend themselves?


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> Have you considered that the lack of corroborating sources can also mean that a story is not true?


I think it's true. It's a legit paper and the officials listed are real.


----------



## FeXL

Yet I managed to find the complete text of the article online without crossing the paywall.

Sunovagun...



CubaMark said:


> It's the Fredericton "Daily Gleaner", behind a paywall. It's a local story and the 'bots that do Google News's aggregating either can't get to it or haven't yet.


----------



## FeXL

Have you considered the fact that you have cranio-rectal inversion?



Freddie_Biff said:


> Have you considered that the lack of corroborating sources can also mean that a story is not true?


----------



## FeXL

*Becasue it's 2015!*

Two stats stood out for me in this article, both bolded:

Privately-sponsored Syrian refugees more likely to find work: Document 



> The IRCC document — made public through an access to information request and shared with the Sun — states that Canada welcomed 46,321 refugees in 2016. This represents a 136% increase over the previous year.
> 
> The document includes a November 2016 impact evaluation of the Syrian refugee settlement program, based on a sample of recently-arrived Syrian refugees.
> 
> The survey found that 53% of privately sponsored Syrian refugees had been able to find work in Canada, compared to just 10% of government sponsored refugees.
> 
> That means that *nine in 10 Syrian refugees sponsored by the Trudeau government are unemployed.*


More:



> *When it comes to government-sponsored refugees, chosen for resettlement by the Trudeau government, 83% had no knowledge of English or French.*


:yikes::yikes::yikes:

Well, I hope the Feds aren't surprised by the unemployment #'s on their own sponsored refugees. Nor the lack of integration...


----------



## FeXL

*Because it's 2015!*

There goes the narrative...

Refugee background checks may have been flawed: Memo 



> While the Trudeau government has maintained that proper screening precautions and security checks were taken, information in the memo suggests otherwise.
> 
> The document reveals that Syrian refugees were issued government documents that included “misspellings, incorrect DOBs (date of births) and gender.”
> 
> This calls into question the thoroughness of the background checks conducted by the Trudeau government. Without vital information about a person, including his or her full name — with correct spelling — date of birth and gender, a background check would be futile.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> There goes the narrative...
> 
> Refugee background checks may have been flawed: Memo


Tick, tick, tick . . .





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL

Of course. It's not them beating their wives & children that's the issue. It's us ignorant hosts not understanding the cultural enrichment such actions bring.

Australians should show 'sensitivity' to migrants whose cultures 'don't value women's and child's rights' claims new domestic violence study



> A taxpayer funded study has made the audacious claim that Australians need to show 'cultural sensitivity' towards migrant men who physically abuse their wife and children.
> 
> The study conducted over a three year period was funded by the Australian Research Council and points out that some human rights affect migrants' integration and 'successful settlement in Australia', specifically those in relation to women and children.
> 
> The study refers to some refugees claiming that these rights 'contravene the cultural values, norms and mores' of their ethnic groups, according to The Daily Telegraph.


And here's some more cultural enrichment:

University warns over 'inappropriate' lavatory habits - blaming foreign students for defecating in the showers and dustbins



> Bosses at Strathclyde University were forced to send a memo to the 400 students and 250 staff asking them to stop with their 'inappropriate' toilet habits.
> 
> ...
> 
> It read: 'Given the incidence of people pooing in bins, showers and the likes, can I please remind all TIC occupants that the toilets have been provided for that specific purpose.
> 
> 'All bodily fluids, solids and toilet paper must be disposed of down the toilet.


More:



> An insider told the Daily Record that they 'couldn't imagine' the bizarre problem as a place as high-tech as the TIC.
> 
> They added: *'The building houses some of the most intelligent brains int he world - yet they don't appear to know how to use the toilet.*


Yeah, my bold.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's the German refugee plan going?

Germany: Migrant Sex Crimes Double in One Year



> An annual report — Criminality in the Context of Migration (Kriminalität im Kontext von Zuwanderung) — published by the Federal Criminal Police Office (Bundeskriminalamt, BKA) on April 27 revealed an increase of nearly 500% in migrant sex crimes (defined as sexual assaults, rapes and sexual abuse of children) during the past four years.
> 
> *The report showed that migrants (Zuwanderer, defined as asylum seekers, refugees and illegal immigrants) committed 3,404 sex crimes in 2016 — around nine per day.* This was a 102% increase over 2015, when migrants committed 1,683 sex crimes — around five per day. By comparison, migrants committed 949 sex crimes in 2014, around three per day; and 599 sex crimes in 2013, around two per day.
> 
> According to the report, the main offenders in 2016 were from: Syria (up 318.7% from 2015); Afghanistan (up 259.3%); Iraq (up 222.7%); Pakistan (up 70.3%); Iran (up 329.7%); Algeria (up 100%); and Morocco (up 115.7%).
> 
> Germany's migrant sex-crime problem is being exacerbated by its lenient legal system, in which offenders receive relatively light sentences, even for serious crimes. In many instances, individuals who are arrested for sex crimes are released after questioning from police. This practice allows criminal suspects to continue committing crimes with virtual impunity.


----------



## FUXL

Souiee! Souiee!! Souiee!!!
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/38261...ditorial:TheSun:TwImageandlink:Statement:News


----------



## FeXL

I'm sure there's a connection with refugees here somewhere... :lmao::lmao::lmao:



FUXL said:


> Souiee! Souiee!! Souiee!!!


----------



## FeXL

The Silent Majority: Here's What They're Really Saying



> Recently I read this article about a gang of "_men_" who gang-raped a 21 year old Swedish woman, streaming the video on Facebook while gloating over the attack.
> 
> Disturbingly comments on the Facebook stream were complementary and encouraging. The comments were from muslims who believe that western women are "_unclean_" and "_deserve_" to be raped. The rapists were all immigrant muslims, which you're not allowed to mention in today's PC world. Simply mentioning the facts opens one to cries of racism.
> 
> My initial thoughts were that the rapists, together with those encouraging them online, should all be rounded up and shot without hesitation.
> 
> To hell with assigning them legal representation paid for by the state.
> 
> To hell with employing clinical psychologists who will try convince us of traumatic childhoods, and to hell with the inevitable months of "due process" resulting in - at worst - a couple of years in the slammer after which these vermin will be released on good behaviour.
> 
> Ask yourself this...
> 
> Who agrees with me?
> 
> Who is willing to agree with me in public?
> 
> Who is willing to retweet this very article and put their name to it in agreement?
> 
> That number grows by the day but we're still living in a twilight zone where agreeing with what I've just suggested is a big no-no.
> 
> Why? Not because I've suggested these animals be shot but because I mentioned two things which the politically correct West steadfastly refuses to acknowledge.
> 
> I mentioned _immigrants_ and _muslims_.


Italics from the link.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> I'm sure there's a connection with refugees here somewhere... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


He's still using the news aggregator. He never read the actual articles and I see that fine tradition continues.


----------



## FeXL

So, let's examine the latest shining Canadian refugee example, shall we?

Oh, yeah:

*IT'LL NEVER HAPPEN HERE!!!​*
'I'm a victim,' insists man guilty of child pornography, sexual assault



> Despite describing himself as a victim, a man guilty of child pornography and sexually assaulting minors was handed a 12-year sentence Friday.
> 
> Part of that term includes a conviction for obstructing justice when *Tanzirul Alam*, through hundreds of phone calls while in the Calgary Remand Centre, convinced one of his victims to lie in court for him.
> 
> Alam abused his three underage female victims and the justice system itself, said Court of Queen’s Bench Justice Sandy Park.
> 
> “He showed disdain for the judicial system, it is a very serious offence,” said Park, who also noted *Alam’s sexual crimes spanned 3 1/2 years*.
> 
> “The girls were in fact child victims … children must be protected from themselves because of their lack of maturity and foresight and adults must not be allowed to exploit those vulnerabilities.”
> 
> *The man was convicted of 17 offences involving the girls, ages 14 and 15, including sexual assault, sexual contact with a person under 16, luring, making and transmitting child pornography and obstruction.*
> 
> His victims were lured on the Internet, which soon led to sexual acts that were recorded on video, some of the images being shared on the Internet.


Sick. Fukc.

Oh, & of course, _he's_ the victim...



> *He said the Canadian government does a poor job in educating newcomers like him to the country’s legal realities and predicted more refugees would be committing similar offences.*


All bold mine.

While I can't argue with The Hairdo's lack of educating refugees, ignorance of the law is not an excuse. Especially with sexual abuse of minors which shouldn't be acceptable anywhere on this planet. More of that multiculturalism that Canadians are just s'pose to accept, I guess.

More:



> [Crown prosecutor Donna] Spaner also derided Alam’s statement as “self-serving” nonsense and said his warnings about refugees were false and potentially damaging.


They were most emphatically _not_ false. That's precisely what's going to happen in any country that continues with a massive influx of Islamic refugees.

QED Europe.

I'm sure the usual defenders will be along shortly, saying that the Calgary Herald is not a reputable source, is biased, are a bunch of liars, there's no proof, etc., etc., etc...


----------



## FeXL

Further on crazy Canadian Tire lady.

‘I meant to harm those people’: Toronto woman who pledged allegiance to ISIS appears in court



> A 32-year-old woman charged with uttering death threats while allegedly armed with a knife at a Toronto store before pledging allegiance to the Islamic State group earlier this month told a courtroom Monday that she would attempt to do it “again and again” if released.
> 
> “I meant to harm those people,” Rehab Dughmosh told Justice Kimberley Crosbie through an Arabic interpreter during a court appearance.
> 
> “I reject all counsel here. *I only believe in Islamic Sharia law*..."


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Central Europe gets it.

Europe's Migrant Crisis: Views from Central Europe
"We are not going to take part in the madness of the Brussels elite."



> Referring to Hungary's occupation by the Ottoman Empire from 1541 to 1699, Orbán said:
> 
> "I think we have a right to decide that we do not want a large number of Muslim people in our country. We do not like the consequences of having a large Muslim community that we see in other countries and I do not see any reason for anyone else to force us to create ways of living together in Hungary that we do not want to see. That is a historical experience for us."


Nice to see not everybody forgets their history.


----------



## FUXL

*Souiee! Souiee!! Souiee!!!*

Hey there Athhole


----------



## Macfury

Now calling the PM an a**hole. Where does it end?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Now calling the PM an a**hole. Where does it end?



What makes you think FUXL is referring to the PM?


----------



## Macfury

Because many of the "progs" at EhMac seem to think the PM speaks with a lisp, and FUXL isn't the sharpest pencil in the case. Even if FUXL himself had a lisp, he would be unlikely to spell it that way.


----------



## FUXL

Lo and behold, another Athhole!


----------



## Macfury

Oy vey! Now he's cursing you, Freddie!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Oy vey! Now he's cursing you, Freddie!




I dunno. The epithet came after your response.


----------



## FUXL

*Souiee! Souiee!! Souiee!!!*

Here you go Athholes, a little story about white refugees hassling true canadians.

5 “Proud Boys” suspended from duties and face investigation says chief of defence - APTN NewsAPTN News


----------



## Macfury

Souieee! You're late to the trough again, piggie!

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else...ral-govt-attawapiskat-etc-20.html#post2512842



FUXL said:


> Here you go Athholes, a little story about white refugees hassling true canadians.
> 
> 5 “Proud Boys” suspended from duties and face investigation says chief of defence - APTN NewsAPTN News


----------



## FeXL

I like this.

Levin’s New Idea on Immigration: If Your Country Refuses Christians and Jews, We’ll Refuse You



> On his nationally syndicated radio talk show Friday, host Mark Levin said he had a new idea on immigration, that American policy should be that if a country refuses Christians and Jews, then we’re not going to allow their people in this country.
> 
> “I think that any country that refuses to allow Christians and Jews into their country, well then we shouldn’t allow their people into our country,” he said. “Countries that don’t allow all Americans in, you know, who don’t have records and so forth, we’re not going to allow their people in this country.”


Related:

Muslim refugees to US are declining as Christians overtake them



> Christians made up the majority of refugees admitted to the U.S. in the first five full months of the Trump administration, reversing a trend that saw Muslims entering the country at higher numbers under President Obama, a new Pew Research report shows.
> 
> 
> Out of all the refugees who arrived between President Trump’s inauguration and June 30, about half were Christians and 38 percent were Muslims, according to data released Wednesday (July 12).


If only...


----------



## FeXL

Sweden’s Islamic Rape Epidemic: Almost Half of Victims are CHILDREN



> Rapes in Sweden has been soaring since the country started to take in large numbers of Muslim migrants and refugees. According to statistics, 92 percent of all severe rapes (violent rapes) are committed by migrants and refugees. 100 percent of all attack rapes (where victim and attacker had no previous contact) are committed by that same group.
> 
> The top-10 list of rapists’ national background shows only one non-Islamic country (Chile). Most rapists have Iraqi background, followed by refugees and migrants from Afghanistan, Somalia, Eritrea, Syria, Gambia, Iran, Palestine, Chile and Kosovo. Migrants and refugees from Afghanistan are 79 times more likely to commit rape than Swedes.


----------



## FeXL

Wait... I thought they were all s'pose to know this stuff already. 

NO GROPING Swimming pool bosses put up signs banning migrants from female changing rooms and telling them not to grope women in Austrian market town



> A SWIMMING pool has stuck up signs targeted at migrants telling them not to grope women or enter the female changing room.
> 
> The signs were posted in a swimming pool in Perchtoldsdorf, a market town a short distance from the Austrian capital of Vienna.


----------



## FeXL

"IT'LL NEVER HAPPEN HEEEEERE..." XX)

Female genital mutilation practitioners are travelling to Canada, border officers warned



> Practitioners of female genital mutilation are believed to be entering Canada to perform the illegal procedure on girls, according to intelligence reports distributed to frontline border officers.
> 
> The reports obtained by Global News show the Canada Border Services Agency has been on the alert for the arrival of travelling “PFGMs,” or practitioners of female genital mutilation, for more than a year.


Related (for the comments):

Diversity Is Our Strength

Especially this one:



> How long before the Liberals decide that FGM is a procedure that shouldn't be performed in back alleys with coat hangers and should be done in clinics and paid for by our health care system to protect our women?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Something to balance the echo chamber cluster of disinformation emanating from the right. This is to correct a certain right wing meme that's been making the rounds.


----------



## Macfury

That original meme is more than dozen years old! The corrections are four years old! Give us some current figures if you want to be helpful.


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> That original meme is more than dozen years old! The corrections are four years old! Give us some current figures if you want to be helpful.


For example, consider this story from last year:

Federal budget 2016: Syrian refugees could cost taxpayers nearly $1 billion - National | Globalnews.ca

If you divide that approximately one billion dollars by the 25,000 refugees the government has allowed in, the cost nears $40,000 per refugee per year.

The real numbers don't match Freddie's meme even remotely close.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> For example, consider this story from last year:
> 
> Federal budget 2016: Syrian refugees could cost taxpayers nearly $1 billion - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> If you divide that approximately one billion dollars by the 25,000 refugees the government has allowed in, the cost nears $40,000 per refugee per year.
> 
> The real numbers don't match Freddie's meme even remotely close.


Pretty difficult to say how many barrels of pork are liberated by the Indian agents and how many get to the reserves, but admin costs tend to be obscenely high.

However that number is over 5 years, so the annual cost/per refugee is: 200,000,000/25,000 = 8000. 

Of course family size is undefined and many of the families are large by current Canadian standards so the cost per family will be much higher.


----------



## FeXL

Perfect. Just the kind of outstanding citizens every country wants as immigrants.

1,000 African Migrants Armed With Sticks, Improvised Spears Storm Spanish Border



> A reported 1,000 African migrants armed with makeshift weapons tried to storm the Spanish enclave of Ceuta on Tuesday morning.
> 
> According to Ceuta’s Civil Guard Command, at least three Spanish officers and 10 Moroccans were injured as authorities managed to push back the “extremely violent” mob of African migrants brandishing sticks, hand-made spears, and sharp objects, some of whom were throwing stones at police.


Watch. They'll let 'em in...


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Perfect. Just the kind of outstanding citizens every country wants as immigrants.
> 
> Watch. They'll let 'em in...


Whatever makes you think that? Is Trudeau in charge over there too?


----------



## FeXL

Wonder how many refugees have been accepted into Vatican city...

Pope: Rights of migrants trump national security concerns



> Pope Francis on Monday urged countries to greatly improve their welcome to migrants and stop collective expulsions, saying migrants’ dignity and right to protection trumps national security concerns.


----------



## CubaMark

*Syrian chocolatier family to open new factory on Saturday*










It started as a dream to rebuild the family chocolate business.

That dream eventually grew into a tiny shop for Peace By Chocolate, based out of a shed in Antigonish, N.S.

But the Hadhad family didn't stop there — and on Saturday, they will open their very own, fully equipped chocolate factory.

"Opening a new factory is just also like a step in the road that is huge," Tareq Hadhad told CBC News. "Peace By Chocolate now is on the right track. What my family really wants is to have peace delivered to everybody."

'It's unbelievable'

Hadhad's father, Assam Hadhad, owned a successful chocolate business in Damascus, Syria, that employed 30 people and made shipments across the Middle East.

But the civil war brought an end to his business — and brought the Hadhad family to Canada.

** * **​
The Hadhads were financially independent by the time their one-year anniversary in Canada rolled around in January, and they began employing 10 people at their shed shop.

Now, Hadhad said they'll be employing at least 20 people at their new factory, which they've been building along Cloverville Road in Antigonish since the beginning of the year.

Hiring refugees across Canada for distribution

He also said once the factory is up and running, they'll be hiring refugees across the country to distribute their chocolate.

"We talked about the challenges they have been facing, mainly the language and the employment.… We started talking about hiring them in distribution," Hadhad said.
(Full story at CBC)​


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> *Syrian chocolatier family to open new factory on Saturday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started as a dream to rebuild the family chocolate business.
> 
> 
> 
> That dream eventually grew into a tiny shop for Peace By Chocolate, based out of a shed in Antigonish, N.S.
> 
> 
> 
> But the Hadhad family didn't stop there — and on Saturday, they will open their very own, fully equipped chocolate factory.
> 
> 
> 
> "Opening a new factory is just also like a step in the road that is huge," Tareq Hadhad told CBC News. "Peace By Chocolate now is on the right track. What my family really wants is to have peace delivered to everybody."
> 
> 
> 
> 'It's unbelievable'
> 
> 
> 
> Hadhad's father, Assam Hadhad, owned a successful chocolate business in Damascus, Syria, that employed 30 people and made shipments across the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> But the civil war brought an end to his business — and brought the Hadhad family to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ** * **​
> 
> 
> The Hadhads were financially independent by the time their one-year anniversary in Canada rolled around in January, and they began employing 10 people at their shed shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Hadhad said they'll be employing at least 20 people at their new factory, which they've been building along Cloverville Road in Antigonish since the beginning of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiring refugees across Canada for distribution
> 
> 
> 
> He also said once the factory is up and running, they'll be hiring refugees across the country to distribute their chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> "We talked about the challenges they have been facing, mainly the language and the employment.… We started talking about hiring them in distribution," Hadhad said.
> 
> (Full story at CBC)​




Aw c'mon Mark! Bringing up success stories like this really gets in the way of the alt-right Rebel Media view of what refugees are all about.


----------



## Macfury

Chocolate could make Canadians, such as yourself, fat Freddie!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Chocolate could make Canadians, such as yourself, fat Freddie!


It's f'ing hilarious how one success story out of tens of thousands of refugees is a headline maker in the eyes of these two goofs, yet when half or two-thirds or three-quarters of the country bilaterally agree on something it's stuffed under the bed like last month's laundry...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> It's f'ing hilarious how one success story out of tens of thousands of refugees is a headline maker in the eyes of these two goofs, yet when half or two-thirds or three-quarters of the country bilaterally agree on something it's stuffed under the bed like last month's laundry...




Simple agreement does not make something right. A grotesque number of Americans agreed that Iraq had weapons of mass destruction that justified a decade or longer "pre-emptive strike" (occupancy) of that country. They were all wrong, just as you are now.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/ne...-his-family/article36222162/?click=sf_globefb

A success story for this thread. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Macfury

Good grief, Freddie, that's what FeXL is saying--but applied to you!



Freddie_Biff said:


> Simple agreement does not make something right. A grotesque number of Americans agreed that Iraq had weapons of mass destruction that justified a decade or longer "pre-emptive strike" (occupancy) of that country. They were all wrong, just as you are now.


----------



## FeXL

Finally! Realization dawns.

Then you agree that Red Rachel shouldn't have been elected because more people voted for her & it's a good thing Bill's Wife wasn't elected even though more did.

Thank you!!!



Freddie_Biff said:


> Simple agreement does not make something right.


----------



## Macfury

He disagreed reflexively with what you said, and tarred himself. Incredible.



FeXL said:


> Finally! Realization dawns.
> 
> Then you agree that Red Rachel shouldn't have been elected because more people voted for her & it's a good thing Bill's Wife wasn't elected even though more did.
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Finally! Realization dawns.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you agree that Red Rachel shouldn't have been elected because more people voted for her & it's a good thing Bill's Wife wasn't elected even though more did.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!




Nope. You've been drinking your own bath water again.


----------



## Macfury

You've been drinking bath salts in your bathwater if you think that feeble rejoinder fixes your faux pas.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Nope. You've been drinking your own bath water again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just had some of their chocolate. GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!

Syrian chocolatier family opens new factory in Antigonish - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Just had some of their chocolate. GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian chocolatier family opens new factory in Antigonish - Nova Scotia - CBC News




Good to hear. People could learn so much more from meeting real Islamic people than from regurgitating the same old alt-right talking points.


----------



## Macfury

Meeting Islamic people? That's like meeting people isn't it? I do that all the time!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Good to hear. People could learn so much more from meeting real Islamic people than from regurgitating the same old alt-right talking points.


Well, his family is accepted in the community and province, and he is making a positive impact on this community and the province. All in all, it's a win-win situation. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Meeting Islamic people? That's like meeting people isn't it? I do that all the time!


Yep. Met a ton of new people this summer, myself. Never worried enough one way or the other to ask any of them about their religious (or lack of) affiliation.

Yet I'm the -ist.

Curious, idn't it...


----------



## FeXL

So, in order to stop themselves from being raped or sexually assaulted by male refugees, a women's only festival has been planned in Sweden for next summer.

Sweden's 'man-free' festival now has a name



> Emma Knyckare first suggested the concept on Twitter in July in response to reported sexual offences at the Bråvalla festival in Norrköping. The positive reaction prompted her to consider making the event happen.
> 
> "When I wrote the tweet I hadn't thought about it being followed through, but when thousands of people wrote 'please, make it happen' and the media started to call and ask a lot about the festival, I felt like 'yes, we'll do it for real dammit'. It felt important when so many people wanted it," she told The Local.
> 
> After reading through comments and offers to help, the Swede quickly put together a group of 22 project leaders, PR people and organizers to help move the idea forward. Now, the event has been given a title, "Statement Festival".


Normally I wouldn't approve of a segregated event of any kind. In this case, as long as it doesn't turn into a crazed feminist man-hating event, good for them. I understand entirely.


----------



## FeXL

Good question.

What's on the Mind of a Muslim 'Refugee'?



> It is ironic that millions of Muslims are trying, through dangerous means, to reach the borders of a civilization they have historically blamed for all the world's evils, including those of their own countries.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Further on Sweden's migrant rape problem.

‘Rape, robberies & murder: Swedish police lack resources to combat migrant crime wave’



> When the great migrant wave came to Sweden, the police did not have the resources to handle not only traditional Swedish problems but also the problems that came with the new kinds of criminals, says Swedish Democrats party member Nima Gholam Ali Pour.
> 
> *Swedish police say they “cannot cope” with the growing number of rape cases in the country. That is what one journalist was told who wanted to know why a man suspected of raping a 12-year-old girl two months ago has not yet been questioned.*
> 
> “It is not right that the police think that they don’t have time to investigate rape crimes. They need to review their priorities,” the country's Minister of Justice and Home Affairs Morgan Johansson said.
> 
> A member of the nationalist Swedish Democrats party Nima Gholam Ali Pour says the police lack the resources to combat the scourge of crime now sweeping parts of the country.


Time to break out the vigilantes...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Good question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is ironic that millions of Muslims are trying, through dangerous means, to reach the borders of a civilization they have historically blamed for all the world's evils, including those of their own countries.
Click to expand...

I guess they figure it's rather unlikely that the folks who dropped bombs on their homes back in Syria or Afghanistan will do the same within the bounds of their own territory.


----------



## FeXL

Which is why so many go back for holidays...



CubaMark said:


> I guess they figure it's rather unlikely that the folks who dropped bombs on their homes back in Syria or Afghanistan will do the same within the bounds of their own territory.


----------



## FeXL

Amazing coincidence...

Finland: 70 Per Cent of Migrants Denied Asylum Convert to Christianity, Appeal



> According to Forssell, 70 per cent of asylum decision appeals cite ‘conversion to Christianity’. As the penalty for apostasy (leaving Islam) in many Muslim-majority countries is death, appeals are more likely to be successful as human rights laws prevent governments from returning failed asylum seekers to countries where they are likely to be tortured or executed.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Which is why so many go back for holidays...


That's the thing about global crises... they tend to change over time.

...except for those of you whose views on things are stuck in the 1950s....


----------



## Macfury

Not too much terrorism on US soil during the 1950s. 



CubaMark said:


> That's the thing about global crises... they tend to change over time.
> 
> ...except for those of you whose views on things are stuck in the 1950s....


----------



## FeXL

Back in the 50's it was the Russkies. Just like 2016. 

Ask the Dems...

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:



CubaMark said:


> ...except for those of you whose views on things are stuck in the 1950s....


----------



## FeXL

Further on this BS.

If things have changed so much in Syria & Afghanistan that they are now safe enough to visit on summer holidays, then there's no longer any need to accept refugees from there either.

Glad that's settled...



CubaMark said:


> That's the thing about global crises... they tend to change over time.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Glad that's settled...


How terribly joyless it must be to live in a black and white world....


XX)


----------



## Macfury

I think that's you, CM. It's left or it's nothing.



CubaMark said:


> How terribly joyless it must be to live in a black and white world....
> 
> 
> XX)


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> How terribly joyless it must be to live in a black and white world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XX)



Trolls always seem to find a disproportionate amount of joy in their actions, I've noticed. I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## FUXL

Macfury said:


> Not too much terrorism on US soil during the 1950s.


How convenient that the Neo-Nazi, KKK, false news advocates simply brush away the tree hangings and murder of countless U.S. citizens. Not too much terrorism?


----------



## Macfury

How many occurred in the 1950s, Jimbo?



FUXL said:


> How convenient that the Neo-Nazi, KKK, false news advocates simply brush away the tree hangings and murder of countless U.S. citizens. Not too much terrorism?


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> How many occurred in the 1950s, Jimbo?


Wikipedia, for the sake of expedience:



> A five-year study published in 2015 by the Equal Justice Initiative found that nearly 3,959 black men, women, and children were lynched in the twelve Southern states between 1877 and 1950. Over this period Georgia's 586 lynchings led all states.





> During the 1950s and 1960s Civil Rights Movement, black activists were attacked and murdered throughout the South. The 1964 murders of Chaney, Goodman, and Schwerner galvanized public support for passage of civil rights legislation that year and the next.





> A 1955 lynching that sparked public outrage about injustice was that of Emmett Till, a 14-year-old boy from Chicago. Spending the summer with relatives in Money, Mississippi, Till was killed for allegedly having wolf-whistled at a white woman. Till had been badly beaten, one of his eyes was gouged out, and he was shot in the head before being thrown into the Tallahatchie River, his body weighed down with a 70-pound (32 kg) cotton gin fan tied around his neck with barbed wire. His mother insisted on a public funeral with an open casket, to show people how badly Till's body had been disfigured. News photographs circulated around the country, and drew intense public reaction. The visceral response to his mother's decision to have an open-casket funeral mobilized the black community throughout the U.S.[89] The state of Mississippi tried two defendants, but they were speedily acquitted by an all-white jury.


----------



## FeXL

Truly horrifying. Nearly 4000 blacks in what, 73 years? (Incidentally, most, no doubt, by the KKK, an arm of the Democratic political party, who also repressed blacks for years.)

Now that we can agree on something, how about nearly 3000 Americans of all stripes killed by Islam in a single morning, 16 years ago this very month? And how many tens of thousands worldwide since then by the Religion of Peace, the Religion of "no, Islam does not mean 'submit'"?

If you wish to see other than 2017 data, change the date in the URL.

So, how about a little perspective, hmmm?



CubaMark said:


> Wikipedia, for the sake of expedience:


----------



## Macfury

That's the source I checked.

Three lynchings for the entire 1950s. Case closed.




CubaMark said:


> Wikipedia, for the sake of expedience:


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> ....nearly 3000 Americans of all stripes killed by Islam in a single morning, 16 years ago this very month?


....nearly 3000 Americans of all stripes killed by *Saudi-backed terrorists* in a single morning, 16 years ago this very month? 

Fixed that for ya.


----------



## FeXL

Changes nothing.

*ISLAM!!!*



CubaMark said:


> ....nearly 3000 Americans of all stripes killed by *Saudi-backed terrorists* in a single morning, 16 years ago this very month?
> 
> Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> Wikipedia, for the sake of expedience:




Stop confusing things with facts, Mark!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Truly horrifying. Nearly 4000 blacks in what, 73 years? (Incidentally, most, no doubt, by the KKK, an arm of the Democratic political party, who also repressed blacks for years.)
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we can agree on something, how about nearly 3000 Americans of all stripes killed by Islam in a single morning, 16 years ago this very month? And how many tens of thousands worldwide since then by the Religion of Peace, the Religion of "no, Islam does not mean 'submit'"?
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to see other than 2017 data, change the date in the URL.
> 
> 
> 
> So, how about a little perspective, hmmm?




The KKK is an arm of the Democratic political party? Please explain your allegation.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Changes nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> *ISLAM!!!*




The terrorists were not practicing Islam when they hijacked the planes and used them as weapons. FFS, do some research on what Islam actually means. You're coming across like a racist xenophobic jerk.


----------



## FeXL

Well, d'uh. It means "submit".



Freddie_Biff said:


> Blah, blah-blah, blah, blah-blah. FFS, do some research on what Islam actually means.


Bettern' a pig ignorant Prog.



Freddie_Biff said:


> You're coming across like a racist xenophobic jerk.


----------



## Macfury

It's not an allegation. The Democrats and the KKK were arm in arm, post-Civil War. 



Freddie_Biff said:


> The KKK is an arm of the Democratic political party? Please explain your allegation.


----------



## FeXL

Tired of giving you free history lessons, Freddie.

Take off your Blues Brothers shades & fedora, put down that gi-tar & go learn something...



Freddie_Biff said:


> The KKK is an arm of the Democratic political party? Please explain your allegation.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Tired of giving you free history lessons, Freddie.
> 
> 
> 
> Take off your Blues Brothers shades & fedora, put down that gi-tar & go learn something...




As I thought. Too lazy to defend your statement.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> It's not an allegation. The Democrats and the KKK were arm in arm, post-Civil War.




And the KKK and neo-Nazi's and the alt-right are arm in arm with the GOP today. Your point being?


----------



## FeXL

You don't know $h!t about current events nor 19th & 20th century US history...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Your point being?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> You don't know $h!t about current events nor 19th & 20th century US history...




You're right; you're far more familiar with ****e than I am, and you seem to be full of it as well, which is why it keeps escaping from your mouth.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> And the KKK and neo-Nazi's and the alt-right are arm in arm with the GOP today. Your point being?



Except they're not. But history is firm on the Democrat origins of the KK.


----------



## FeXL

Being raised on the farm, count on it. Which is why I can detect it even at distances of 325 miles. Or more...



Freddie_Biff said:


> You're right; you're far more familiar with ****e than I am...


----------



## FeXL

Guess we won't be hearing any disagreement from those who believe in Trump's diagnoses...

Psychiatrist Warns of ‘Time Bomb’ in Germany: ‘Today’s Migrants Are Not Integrable’



> “This is a time bomb,” Christian Peter Dogs said of the decision to open Germany’s borders, in an appearance on the Peter Hahne talkshow on ZDF last month, explaining that psychiatry has found people’s temperament and personality are usually fixed by the age of 12.
> 
> Stating that migrants “can’t just ‘be taught’ to understand our values”, he said that classes on how to behave in Germany were unlikely to have much effect, adding: “You have to accept that.”
> 
> “There are people who have crazy potential for aggression because they have grown up surrounded by war. They have learned to fight and don’t even know the meaning of living harmoniously,” said Dogs.


----------



## FeXL

Colour me surprised.

Denmark: 634 out of 700 asylum seekers lied on their identity



> According to the board, 634 of these are not from Kuwait, and therefore they have received a rejection over the summer. This is the case for the most important issue regarding identity in asylum so far, “says Anders Dorph, Deputy Director of the Immigration Service, responsible for asylum.
> 
> “We have previously seen cases of fraud where you try to lie to another nationality to gain an advantage, but not to this extent,” he says.


More:



> “There’s a huge deal of forging documents and helping people to take on identities, where one can be fairly sure of getting asylum. If an Iraqi can increase his chance of getting asylum to 80-90 per cent, then it may seem attractive to many to try another nationality, “says Thomas Gammeltoft-Hansen.


Not...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Colour me surprised.
> 
> Denmark: 634 out of 700 asylum seekers lied on their identity


In other words, the vetting process is working. Good news!

The other side of the coin - while certain people choose to see this as some nefarious plot, it's far more likely to be the case that desperate people will believe anything they're told that might enable them to successfully get out of a horrible situation, which leads many of them to be taken advantage of by middlemen. There is an entire industry of these folks here in Mexico who you can hire to "ensure" that your application for citizenship in the US / Canada will go through, preying on folks inability to work in the language of the bureaucracy. Desperation often leads to bad decisions, like following a "manual" that some middleman was hawking as a sure-fire way to emigration.

But no, you're right. Those 634 people were, to a one, very likely all radical jihadist militant terrorists who eat Christian babies for breakfast.


----------



## FeXL

How do you know? With over 90% of the bastards lying, sooner or later some are going to slip through the cracks. 

Frankly, with percentages that high, gov't would be smart to deny 100% of them!



CubaMark said:


> In other words, the vetting process is working.


----------



## FeXL

And who would know better?

Muslim Countries Refuse Refugee



> Yet amidst cries for Europe to do more, it has transpired that of *the five wealthiest countries on the Arabian Peninsula, that is, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Kuwait and Bahrain, not one has taken in a single refugee from Syria. Instead, they have argued that accepting large numbers of Syrians is a threat to their safety, as terrorists could be hiding within an influx of people.*


Emphasis mine.

The iron...

Related:

Most Aussies want immigration curtailed, 48% want Muslim ban



> An Australian Population Research Institute survey of more than 2000 people also found 54 per cent want a reduction in the annual migrant intake.


----------



## CubaMark

This is a little out of date, but not by much....










*See also*: Gun Violence Archive


----------



## FeXL

How about Europe? beejacon



CubaMark said:


> This is a little out of date, but not by much....


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> How about Europe?


Europe can't hold a candle to the U.S. mass shooting phenomenon.

:-(


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> Europe can't hold a candle to the U.S. mass shooting phenomenon.
> 
> 
> 
> :-(



The proverbial elephant in the room.


----------



## Macfury

So, given your assessment that the US is already violent, are you suggesting they adopt a European style refugee system with similar outcomes?

(Love that blubbering emoticon!)



CubaMark said:


> Europe can't hold a candle to the U.S. mass shooting phenomenon.
> 
> :-(


----------



## FeXL

I've noticed that you categorically ignore <mass shootings anywhere. Pretty difficult to pin the "WHITE GUY/ASSAULT RIFLE!!!" narrative on young black American males with illegal handguns and Middle Eastern refugees in the EU, despite the fact that both categories have killed more people...



CubaMark said:


> Europe can't hold a candle to the U.S. mass shooting phenomenon.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs me sum multiculturalism...

Syrian Man Arrested for Raping Pony in German Kid's Zoo



> Police have arrested a 23-year-old Syrian for allegedly raping a pony at a children's zoo in Berlin; the man's crime was witnessed by shocked visitors who took a photo of the incident and handed it over to the authorities.


----------



## Macfury

It was an emergency?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> It was an emergency?


Musta been. Hope he asked permission first otherwise the left is going to lose their minds...


----------



## FeXL

Predictable as sunrise & sunset...

Lawyer for accused in Edmonton attack says there may be mental-health issues



> A man facing several counts of attempted murder after a police officer was hit with a car and stabbed by an assailant is to face two psychiatric assessments.
> 
> The reviews are to determine Abdulahi Hasan Sharif’s mental state at the time of the attack and as he faces trial, his lawyer said Monday as his client appeared in an Edmonton court via video link.
> 
> “The information is extremely preliminary at this moment,” said Karanpal Aujla. “However, from the information I’ve been told and review of the initial disclosure, it appears to me that there certainly may be issues that pertain to mental health.”


Ya think???


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> It was an emergency?


Not a refugee but typical of the mindset.

Pakistan boy arrested on charges of sexually assaulting hen



> In a bizarre case, a 14-year-old boy has been arrested on charges of sexually assaulting a hen in Pakistan’s Punjab province of Pakistan, a media report said Tuesday. Mansab Ali, a resident of Jalapur Bhatian police station Hafizabad, some 200km from Lahore, told police that his neighbour Ansar Hussain “abducted” his hen on November 11 and “raped” it.
> 
> “The hen died while being sexually assaulted by Hussain. Two persons — Nasrullah and Tufail – witnessed this act,” an FIR quoted the complainant as saying. Station House Officer Sarfraz Anjum told The Express Tribune that the suspect had been arrested after a medical examination of the hen confirming the sexual assault.


Ponies, chickens, what next?


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Not a refugee but typical of the mindset.


Do you spend your entire day scanning the global internet for things that (you think) reinforce your confirmation bias? Holy hell, man.

There's no shortage of stupid and desperate penis-enabled human beings in North America and around the world (Scotland comes to mind: sorry, SINC!) who have dipped their wick in bestial ways. I'm surprised you're not demanding an immediate boycott of the kilt, which certainly facilitates sheep abuse (certainly more of a moral danger than a burqa).


----------



## FeXL

Nope. I have my news aggregator set to "Find commonplace sexually related deviancies of Muslims" & up they pop! Along with all the human examples of their rape culture...



CubaMark said:


> Do you spend your entire day scanning the global internet for things that (you think) reinforce your confirmation bias?


And that excuses this behaviour somehow? "Because everybody else is doing it"? Is that the thrust (no pun intended) here?

I'd also be more than happy to read any links you have to current instances of said events.



CubaMark said:


> There's no shortage of stupid and desperate penis-enabled human beings in North America and around the world (Scotland comes to mind: sorry, SINC!) who have dipped their wick in bestial ways.


Why not zippers, too?

Funny thing is, I wear a kilt regularly & have done so since I first purchased it in 2010. Never once have I ever been even remotely enticed by ponies, chickens or sheep. I must confess, however, there was this knothole that I swear winked at me once... :love2:



CubaMark said:


> I'm surprised you're not demanding an immediate boycott of the kilt, which certainly facilitates sheep abuse


There's Muslim women involved in bestiality, too? :yikes:

I rest my case...



CubaMark said:


> (certainly more of a moral danger than a burqa).


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Funny thing is, I wear a kilt regularly & have done so since I first purchased it in 2010. Never once have I ever been even remotely enticed by ponies, chickens or sheep. I must confess, however, there was this knothole that I swear winked at me once... :love2:


You just haven't met the right sheep yet, I guess... :love2:


----------



## Macfury

What has life in Mejico done to you, man? 



CubaMark said:


> You just haven't met the right sheep yet, I guess... :love2:


----------



## FeXL

I'll have to defer to the expert...



CubaMark said:


> You just haven't met the right sheep yet, I guess... :love2:


----------



## FeXL

What could possibly go wrong?

Psychiatrist says terror suspect Mohamed Harkat poses low risk of violence



> A psychiatrist who has treated terror suspect Mohamed Harkat for the last eight years says the refugee from Algeria is unlikely to commit violent acts.
> 
> Dr. Colin Cameron told a Federal Court of Canada hearing Friday on Harkat's release conditions that his patient supports democracy and expresses revulsion about terrorist attacks.
> 
> "I'm trained to be very skeptical of people," Cameron told the court. "I've asked a lot of pointed questions to him."


Fine. If Harkat suddenly decides that terrorism isn't as revulsive as he claims, can we hold _you_ personally responsible?


----------



## SINC

Better yet deport him. Now.


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Better yet deport him. Now.


No argument.


----------



## FeXL

Curious, idn't it...

Montreal terror trial facing a significant delay, jury told



> The jury hearing the trial of Sabrine Djermane and El Mahdi Jamali returned to the Montreal courthouse for the first time in a week on Tuesday, only to find out the case is now faced with a considerable delay.


Very similar to the delay in the Edmonton refugee trial. Have charges even been laid in that one? Last I heard they were investigating the "I'm nuts, so you can't charge me" defence.


----------



## FeXL

So, another "Find commonplace sexually related deviancies of Muslims" result just popped up, this time a bit closer to home.

Hey, Ontariowe, hows that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Windsor man sentenced related to indecent act at aquatic centre



> A Windsor man has been sentenced in connection with an indecent act at the downtown aquatic centre.
> 
> Hassan Al Hariri pleaded guilty last month to the May 2016 incident.
> 
> The defence was asking for a conditional discharge for the 38-year old, but Justice Lloyd Dean didn't believe that would be in the public's best interest.
> 
> He gave Al Hariri a suspended sentence and 24 months of probation.
> 
> Al Hariri pleaded guilty to assault and indecent act after he was caught pleasuring himself in the shower area at the Windsor International Aquatic & Training Centre in May 2016. He was also seen giving a young person a consensual back massage.
> 
> Al Hariri is a 37-year-old Syrian refugee, who arrived in Canada just three months prior to this incident.


Curious, I thought that our world class, platinum plated, envy of the planet refugee screening program was s'pose ta eliminate this sort of behaviour.

Or were they just bull$h!tting me...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> So, another "Find commonplace sexually related deviancies of Muslims" result just popped up, this time a bit closer to home.
> 
> Hey, Ontariowe, hows that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?
> 
> Windsor man sentenced related to indecent act at aquatic centre


There were 7,465 sexual assaults reported in Ontario in 2016.

Congratulations! *You found one* that was committed by a muslim refugee! Is that sufficient to fulfill your confirmation bias?

:yawn:


----------



## SINC

Stay tuned. Tonight on Global news they showed there are 1.1 MILLION refugees in the USA who fear they will lose their status very shortly for dubious background security checks and they will migrate to Canada. Trudeau is prepared to welcome them with open arms and that will likely collapse the ill prepared Liberal government for such a flood of people. Trudeau is an idiot and is endangering us all with his stupidity.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Stay tuned. Tonight on Global news they showed there are 1.1 MILLION refugees in the USA who fear they will lose their status very shortly for dubious background security checks and they will migrate to Canada. Trudeau is prepared to welcome them with open arms and that will likely collapse the ill prepared Liberal government for such a flood of people. Trudeau is an idiot and is endangering us all with his stupidity.


*Or maybe not*. When you break those numbers down, the boogeyman isn't quite as fearsome as you paint it. The vast majority of those people who may attempt to seek refugee status in Canada (thanks to Trump ending Temporary Protection Status for people in the Americas affected by war or natural disaster, including Haitians, Hondurans, Nicaraguans, El Salvadorans...). There are some Syrians and others in there, but hardly the numbers that would seem to provoke the kind of panic you're exhibiting.

*See: *Canada braces for a potential flood of asylum claimants


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> There are some Syrians and others in there, but hardly the numbers that would seem to provoke the kind of panic you're exhibiting.
> 
> *See: *Canada braces for a potential flood of asylum claimants


You appear to jump to the conclusion I am referring to terrorism.

The bottom line is that we cannot afford them. Period. Full stop. The debt Trudeau is amassing is huge to date, never mind hundreds of thousands more people to house and feed, not to mention no jobs available for them either. That is the real threat, not terrorism.


----------



## Macfury

We don't need more workers and cheap workers just destroy wages for people already employed. The system is designed to protect upper middle class jobs, salaries and benefits, while driving down the costs for anyone they need to pay. 



SINC said:


> You appear to jump to the conclusion I am referring to terrorism.
> 
> The bottom line is that we cannot afford them. Period. Full stop. The debt Trudeau is amassing is huge to date, never mind hundreds of thousands more people to house and feed, not to mention no jobs available for them either. That is the real threat, not terrorism.


----------



## FeXL

How many male Muslim refugees living in Ontario last year?



CubaMark said:


> You found one that was committed by a muslim refugee!


----------



## SINC

https://dailycrusader.com/2017/11/christmas-displays-destroyed-by-rioting-muslims-in-brussels/

Christmas Displays Destroyed By Rioting Muslims in Brussels


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> https://dailycrusader.com/2017/11/christmas-displays-destroyed-by-rioting-muslims-in-brussels/
> 
> Christmas Displays Destroyed By Rioting Muslims in Brussels


SINC, as a friend, may I suggest you reconsider the questionable web sources you cite. One FeXL is more than enough in our community. XX)

That story came from "The Daily Crusader: Saving The West", hardly a source for impartial coverage of anything involving anyone who isn't a white, male, judeo-Christian worshipper.

Many other news sources have covered the riots, and only "The Daily Crusader" has put an anti-muslim spin on it. Given that it's approaching Christmas, that many shops have their decorations up by now, and that the riot resulted in widespread damage to vehicles and shops in the area, it's not unexpected that some Christmas decorations would have been damaged / destroyed. The Daily Crusader does not offer any specific eyewitness accounts of muslims purposefully targeting Christian decorations. It simply chooses to claim that since Christian decorations were damaged, then it **must have been* *intentional. Somebody needs to learn that _correlation is not causation._

Here are two treatments of the story, one from the staid BBC, the other from the sensationalist right-leaning The Sun UK. Neither sought to incite race hatred by blaming muslims for violating Christian bobbles.

And before we get all holier-than-thou, let us remember that soccer-related hooliganism is as common as the chocolate that Belgium produces, and Canada has had it's examples of shall we say, "poor behaviour" by sports fans...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, CM, anytime you wanna compare fact for "fact", just let me know.

We'll start in the Alternative Energy thread...



CubaMark said:


> One FeXL is more than enough in our community.


----------



## eMacMan

Amazing how Canada can open its doors wide for so many, but fails completely in a case like this. Four years and counting is far too long to have left this woman dangling in "Never Ever Land"

'I have no country': After more than 60 years in Canada, B.C. woman discovers she doesn't have citizenship | NEWS CLUB


----------



## FeXL

Mayors: French cities overwhelmed by refugee flow



> The mayors of seven major French cities say they have been “backed up against a wall” by an unending influx of refugees. Paris must address the strain on the areas, which are struggling to accommodate new arrivals, they wrote.
> 
> The mayors of Lille, Bordeaux, Strasbourg, Grenoble, Rennes, Toulouse and Nantes have called out the government for inaction, asking it to do more to tackle the refugee crisis. The resources at the mayors’ disposal are far from adequate to cover the needs of asylum seekers who want to stay at already-overcrowded shelters, the mayors wrote in an article to Le Monde on Saturday.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Italy, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Man poses as nurse to try to rape woman



> A 38-year-old Somali man stole a nurse's uniform and tried to rape a 43-year-old woman in the maternity ward of a Rome hospital on New Year's Eve, sources said Tuesday.


Sick fukc...


----------



## FeXL

She's not fit to be a mother & he's not fit to let in the country.

Swedish mother dating an Afghan refugee REFUSED to report him to police when he abused her 12-year-old daughter



> An Afghan migrant who molested a 12-year-old Swedish girl was initially not reported to police - because her mother was dating him.
> 
> Abdul Dostmohammadi, 18, was living with his 45-year-old girlfriend in Sölvesborg, southern Sweden, when he sexually molested the 12-year-old.
> 
> When the girl told her what had happened, the mother refused to report him to police as she feared he would be sent back to Afghanistan, court documents reveal.


----------



## FeXL

All I want to know is what idiot grabbed the fire extinguisher instead of the jerry can...

Asylum seeker jailed 11 years for raping a woman in front of her terrified boyfriend in Germany is in a coma after trying to burn himself alive in prison



> A Ghanaian man sentenced to nearly 12 years in jail for raping a young woman in front of her boyfriend in Germany, has tried to burn himself to death in his prison cell.
> 
> Eric X, 31, was handed the 11 year and six month jail term last October following the brutal attack on the 23-year-old woman at a campsite near Bonn, west Germany.
> 
> Last week, he set fire to the bedding in his maximum security jail cell and suffered third degree burns on 30 per cent of his body.


----------



## FeXL

These guys are as useless as the FIB...

MI5 'watched on CCTV' as London Bridge terror suspects got into a hired van with a large holdall then left for their deadly attack that killed eight...but did NOTHING



> MI5 watched the London Bridge terror suspects load their van with a large holdall before leaving for their deadly attack, it has been alleged.
> 
> Intelligence officers reportedly watched the ringleader Khuram Butt, 27, and his two accomplices load a van on CCTV outside his flat in Barking, east London, just two hours before it was used as a battering ram.
> 
> But officers didn't order police to act because Butt had been downgraded as an MI5 priority and they didn't realise he was about to carry out an attack.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Sweden, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?

Teen in Sweden Beat Sister with Baseball Bat for Refusing to Wear Islamic Veil



> A 19-year-old man in Sweden has been charged with abuse after he beat his 14-year-old sister with a baseball bat because she refused to wear an Islamic veil.
> 
> The young man, who lives in the municipality of Karlskrona, was brought before the Blekinge District Court last week on charges of abuse and assault. He is alleged to have struck his younger sister with a baseball bat several times while yelling at her “wear a veil”, 24Blekinge reports.
> 
> The 19-year-old is said to have become angry with his sister after she returned from a shopping trip with their mother and he noticed she was not wearing an Islamic veil. When he asked her why she was not wearing a veil, the girl refused to answer. The brother then walked to his room and emerged with a baseball bat which he used to strike the 14-year-old on the head, leg, and arm.


Related:


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Hey, Sweden, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Teen in Sweden Beat Sister with Baseball Bat for Refusing to Wear Islamic Veil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related:




That meme is very offensive and lowers your bar even further than normal.


----------



## FeXL

But beating your sister with a baseball bat raises nary a comment.

Speaking of offensive...



Freddie_Biff said:


> That meme is very offensive and lowers your bar even further than normal.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> But beating your sister with a baseball bat raises nary a comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of offensive...




You're the one posting this ****e. Of course beating your sister with a baseball bat is horrible, but the meme is s complete fabrication. You should be ashamed. I thought you were more intelligent than this.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> You're the one posting this ****e. Of course beating your sister with a baseball bat is horrible, but the meme is s complete fabrication. You should be ashamed. I thought you were more intelligent than this.


The troubling part of that meme is that there is more truth to it, than not. It is becoming more evident every day that the course Trudeau is plotting for Canada with haunt Canadians for decades to come and foist laws upon us imposed by foreign newcomers with a desire to impose their will upon us. It will ultimately be our grandchildren who pay the heavy price for our ignorance in not stopping this stupidity, and very soon.


----------



## smashedbanana

Freddie_Biff said:


> That meme is very offensive and lowers your bar even further than normal.


Agreed. Very poor taste Fexl.

Is this what 2018 is now? We can post any ridiculous statement so long as it's in a meme? The last refuge for truly abhorrent views?


----------



## FeXL

Then why was your first (and only) reaction the meme?

I hate to point this out to you, Captain Obvious, but all memes are complete fabrications. Some are just more accurate than others...

Ashamed? Of what? Hell, Freddie, you openly & blindly support the Dippers! Aren't you ashamed?

Thanks for the condescension, Dad. Look, I'm no more intelligent than the next guy, Freddie. Just a bit more perceptive. Look to the EU for clues as to the direction we're heading...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Of course beating your sister with a baseball bat is horrible, but the meme is s complete fabrication. You should be ashamed. I thought you were more intelligent than this.


----------



## FeXL

Thank you for your opinion.



smashedbanana said:


> Agreed. Very poor taste Fexl.


Hell, the Progs have been doing it for years! Shall we repost some of the pure & unadulterated crap Freddie has posted over the years? Why is it now a problem? Too close to home?



smashedbanana said:


> Is this what 2018 is now? We can post any ridiculous statement so long as it's in a meme? The last refuge for truly abhorrent views?


----------



## Macfury

I don't engage in using provocative memes, but Freddie, you've posted some of the most offensive on the board--it's just that you chooses prog-sanctioned targets on which to visit your vitriol.


----------



## macintosh doctor

FeXL said:


> Hey, Sweden, how's that multiculturalism workin' out for ya?


i would of thought this one is more relevant LOL


----------



## FeXL

That must've left a mark...

Merkel Finally Acknowledges German "No-Go" Zones, Vows To Eliminate



> Following approval from Germany's conservatives to cooperate with the Social Democrats (SPD) on several political impasses, German Chancellor Angela Merkel sat down with Germany's RTL Aktuell where she discussed a number of policy positions - including an acknowledgement of Germany's growing "no-go" zones, and the need to do something about them.
> 
> Amid a spike in crime attributed to refugees, German officials been slowly acknowledging the negative impact of the flood of migrants taken in...


----------



## CubaMark

*Giving life for life: Syrian refugees line up to give blood in St. John's*










A group of Syrian refugees now living in St. John's say it's their way of saying, 'Thank you.'

On Friday, Mohamed Al Maksour, who works as a translator at the Association for New Canadians, organized a trip to Canadian Blood Services in St. John's for himself and eight other Syrians.

"Our visit is a kind of saying thank you to this country, which is now our country," he told the St. John's Morning Show. "It's a kind of contribution, that we belong to this country."

It was a sentiment repeated in a handwritten letter to "the generous country which helped us and saved our souls."










Al Maksour and his wife fled the ongoing war in Syria and arrived in St. John's in May of 2016.

They've since had a baby — "a Newfoundlander," he said — and Al Maksour is working and taking classes.

"We are safe. We have great opportunities to build our future," he said.

(CBC)​


----------



## SINC

Commendable to be sure, but eight guys out of how may across the land? 

Long way to go to make such things believable to many born and bred Canadians.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Commendable to be sure, but eight guys out of how may across the land?


Lots, actually. Syrians and other refugees are very active in their communities, supporting blood drives, soup kitchens, etc. where they are able. Some people just have a filter that keeps them from seeing the good work.



SINC said:


> Long way to go to make such things believable to many born and bred Canadians.


Not really. I'm as born and bred as they come... and having personally known several refugees, my view is that there are far more good folks out there than bad.


----------



## smashedbanana

SINC said:


> Commendable to be sure, but eight guys out of how may across the land?
> 
> Long way to go to make such things believable to many born and bred Canadians.


We have 2 Syrian families in our community that are very active and thankful. They organize ride shares, blood drives, food bank collections. Really fantastic people.


----------



## FeXL

Some people just have a filter that keeps them from seeing the bad...



CubaMark said:


> Some people just have a filter that keeps them from seeing the good work.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

smashedbanana said:


> We have 2 Syrian families in our community that are very active and thankful. They organize ride shares, blood drives, food bank collections. Really fantastic people.



Easy now! You're blowing the confirmation bias of some of our more conservative members here at ehMac.


----------



## HowEver

Immigrants and refugees: your parents, grandparents, _etc_. Same.


----------



## FeXL

Bull$h!t same.

My grandparents, on both sides, never came from a rape culture whose religion wants to control the planet.



HowEver said:


> Immigrants and refugees: your parents, grandparents, _etc_. Same.


----------



## SINC

HowEver said:


> Immigrants and refugees: your parents, grandparents, _etc_. Same.


Mother born in Lafleche, Sask. in 1919, father in Ponteix, Sask. in 1921. Your point?


----------



## FeXL

He'll be crossing the 49th in a coupla weeks to open arms from the Queen's Horsemen & a cheque & apology from Juthdin...

African ‘Migrant’ Drugged, Raped 74-Year-Old Wheelchair-Bound Woman



> Fode Doukoure spent most of his time staring at the floor of a Cumberland County courtroom Monday before he pleaded guilty to drugging and molesting a 74-year-old West Shore woman.
> 
> And though his plea agreement will trigger the 23-year-old West African native’s prompt release from county prison, it seems unlikely he’ll be staying in the U.S for long.
> 
> This was a bizarre case which was resolved moments before a jury was to be selected for Doukoure’s trial on a lengthy list of charges.
> 
> Chief Deputy District Attorney Charles Volkert Jr. said *Doukoure was accused of molesting the woman not once, but twice, while living at her home.*


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

These are clearly economic refugees. Why are they our problem?

Canada’s offer to resettle asylum seekers from Israel still on table despite freeze on UN deal



> Israel’s ambassador to Canada, Nimrod Barkan, confirmed Monday that Canada made the overture two months ago after the Israeli government announced its intention to expel African migrants to third-party countries in Africa.
> 
> The plan will involve asylum seekers who have made requests to immigrate to Canada. Israel agreed to postpone their deportations until their applications have been processed by Canadian authorities.


Related:

And we’re taking these refugees why?



> Update on the Update – It appears that none of the “Western Countries” cited by Netanyahu had agreed to take in the Sudanese and Eritrean “refugees” and have said so in no uncertain terms, only Canada is acting as a sucker nation based on an earlier deal worked out by ex-liberal MP Irwin Cotler, Israel, the UNHCR and the Trudeau regime.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

HowEver said:


> Immigrants and refugees: your parents, grandparents, _etc_. Same.




It seems many miss the irony of this.


----------



## FeXL

It seem many Progs miss their own stupidity.

However, in the hopes that what at first blush appears to be basic stupidity is actually wilful ignorance and can, in fact, be cured...

Nobody on these boards, Freddie, has any problem with immigrants _legally_ coming to Canada who don't hail from misogynistic cultures. For example, my own paternal grandparents from the Ukraine and my maternal grandparents from Germany. Their only interest was to leave the $h!tholes they came from behind them, thankful for the opportunity, the second chance, afforded to them by Canadians, to put their heads down & their arses up, shoulder the load, to dig & scratch & eke a living out of the soil & raise a family. They learned the language, assimilated into society & became contributing members.

They didn't hold their hands out looking for social assistance, crying "victim", they didn't force change upon the customs of their host country, they didn't bring a hateful, repressive, misogynistic, raping & killing culture/religion along with them.

That's the difference between my grandparents legally immigrating into this country over a century ago & many of the current crop of legal immigrants, illegal immigrants & so-called refugees that Juthdin & his cadre of Progressive idiots are currently letting into Canada.

There is no irony for there is no comparison.



Freddie_Biff said:


> It seems many miss the irony of this.


----------

